# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  التحقيقات المسروقة

## سعد هلال

التحقيقات المسروقة
السرقةُ داءٌ قديم ، يقدِم عليها من كان في نفسِهِ مرض والمتسلق وطالب الشهرة ، مِن ‏دون وازعٍ من ضمير أو خُلُق ، وقد استغلَّ عددٌ من السّراق قِدَم طبعة الكتاب فعمدوا إلى ‏إعادة طبع تلك الكتب بأسمائهم ، ومما يؤسف له انعدام وجود قوانين تحمي المحقق والكتاب ‏من السطو الفكري، وقد أدى هذا إلى ظهور السرقات العلمية بكثرة كاثرة ، ولعلَّ أشدها كان ‏في لبنان ( دار صادر ) ثم مصر.‏
ولعلَّ من أشهر تلك السرقات ما قام به د. محمد نبيل طريفي ، عندما نشر ( ديوان ‏الكميت بن زيد ) ببيروت ، 2000م ، وكان قد سبق أنْ حققه داود سلّوم في النجف الأشرف ‏،1969م ، ثم في بيروت1997م ، و ( شرح هاشميات الكميت ) الصادر في بيروت 1984 ‏و 1986م .‏
وقد ألّف فيه د. داود سلوم كتاباً برأْسهِ سمّاهُ : ( السرقات الفنية للآثار الأدبية – ‏سرقات الدكتور محمد نبيل طريفي أنموذجاً ) ، وصدر ببغداد 2005م ، وفيه أَثبت أنّ طريفي ‏تابعه حتى في تسلسل القوافي واستعمال المصادر ، من دون ذكرها في قائمة المصادر ، مع ‏نقله شرح النصوص والتخريج واختلاف الروايات ، وأكَّد أنه سرق منه 700 نصّ ، في ‏‏1115 بيتاً ، وفي نقله ( الهاشميات ) أهمل هوامشَ التحقيق والأرقام الداخلية الدالَّة عليه ، ‏وكانت 1200 هامش ، ثم اقترح أنْ يُرشّح في بلدهِ لجائزة نوبل في السرقة .‏
‏      وقبل هذا سرقَ ( ديوان النمر بن تولب ) الذي جمعه وحقّقه د. نوري حمودي القيسي ، ‏بعد أنْ صحَّح بعض أخطائه ، وأضاف إليه ثلاثة أبيات فقط ،و(ديوان النمر بن تولب )، ‏ضمن : شعراء إسلاميون.وكذلك ديوان طهمان الكلابي الذي حققه المرحوم د. محمد جبار ‏المعيبد ، إذ ضمّه إلى كتابه ( ديوان اللصوص ) الصادر في بيروت ، من دون أدنى أشارة ‏إلى جهد محققه .‏
وكان بإمكانه – بدلاً من هذين العملين المسروقين – أنْ يكتبَ مقالين نقديين في مجلةٍ ‏دورية ، يذكر فيها تصحيحاته وإِضافاته ، لا أنْ يَسِمَ العملين باسمهِ .‏
وحقق عبد الله الجبوري كتاب ( تصحيح الفصيح ) لابن درستويه ( ت347هـ ) ، ‏وطبع الجزء الأول منه ببغداد 1975م ، على مخطوطة عارف حكمت ، وأشار في مقالٍ له  
إلى نشرة د. محمد بدوي المختون : ( تصحيح الفصيح وشرحه ) الصادرة في القاهرة ‏‏1998م ، وكانت مقدمة المحقق مؤرخة في سنة 1976 ، وفيه رجع إلى نسخة عارف حكمت ‏مع نسخة ناقصة من مخطوطة جستربتي .‏
وحقَّق عبد المنعم أحمد صالح ديوان الحماسة برواية الجواليقي ببغداد ، 1980م ، ثم ‏أغار على هذه النشرة أحمد حسن بسام ، وصدر عن دار الكتب العلمية ، ببيروت 1988م ، ‏في 462 صحيفة ، بعد أنْ سطا على التحقيق كله .‏
أما ( شرح جمل الزجاجي ) لابن عصفور الذي حققه صاحب أبو جناح بجزءين ‏‏1981م ، فقد سطا عليه فواز الشعار الذي ( وضع حواشيه ) كسابقه ، وكان بإشراف  
د. إميل بديع يعقوب ، وصدر عن دار الكتب العلمية نفسها بثلاثة أجزاء عام 1998م .‏
‏        وبخصوص ( حماسة الظرفاء ) للعبدلكاني فقد حقق جزأين منها محمد جبار المعيبد ‏ببغداد ، ولم يصدر الثالث على الرّغم من أنه قد أتَمَّ تحقيقهُ ، ثم قام خليل عمران المنصور ‏بِلَصِّ التحقيق كاملاً – مع مصادره النادرة – من دون إشارة إلى المعيبد ، ونشر الجزء الثالث ‏معه ، بدار الكتب العلمية أيضاً ، بيروت 1422هـ /2002م، ، ومما يؤكد هذا كثرة الشروح ‏والتخريجات اللواتي في الجزءين اللذين أصدرهما المعيبد سلفًا ، في حين أنّ الجزء الذي ‏‏(حققه) المنصور كان فقيراً جداً بها.‏
وهذه الدار كانت قد سرقت كذلك ( شرح القصائد التسع المشهورات ) للنّحاس  
‏( ت338هـ ) بتحقيق أحمد خطاب العمر ، الصادر ببغداد 1393هـ ، وحقق د. زهير ‏غازي زاهد ( إعراب القرآن ) للنحاس في بغداد وعالم الكتب البيروتية ، وسرق جهده عبد ‏المنعم خليل في نشرته الصادرة عن الدار نفسها 2001م .‏
وتعرَّض شاكر العاشور إلى سرقةٍ علمية ، حين أقدمت إحدى الطالبات السوريات ‏على سرقةِ جهده : ( ديوان سويد بن أبي كاهل ) في رسالة ماجستير ، نالت به الدرجة ‏العلمية . ‏
‏     وحقَّقَ محمَّد عبد اللطيف جبارة ( متخيّر الألفاظ ) لأحمد بن فارس ، في رسالته ‏للماجستير ، من كلية الآداب ، جامعة بغداد ، 1969م ، وقد رجعَ هلال ناجي إلى هذا ‏التحقيق واستفاد منه ومن تخريجاته ومقدمته وجهده في البحث عن الدرس اللغوي عند ابن ‏فارس ، وصدر في 5 / 12 / 1970م ، وتُنظر الصفحات 63 – 67 من الرسالة ، وينظر ‏القسم الثالث من رسالة الطالب : 63- 77 وفيه كلام عن أهمِّ المسائل النحوية التي تبيِّن ‏منهج ابن فارس،  بتحقيق هلال ، في مجلة (اللسان العربي): 372-375  وسوى ذلك ‏كثير ، وكذلك التخريجات ... وقد أوضح الطالب المقابلة السيئة التي قابله بها هلال ناجي .‏
ومن السرقات في الاستدراك ما استدركهُ هلال ناجي عام 1993م على عملهِ  
‏( شعر الببغاء ) ، إذ أورد  ثماني عشرة قطعة ، ثم تبيَّن أنّ خمسَ عشرةَ قطعةً من هذا المستدرَك ‏سلخها من مجموعِ شعرٍ للشاعر نفسه قام به د. سعود عبد الجابر، قطر ، 1983م ، من دون أدنَى ‏إشارة إليه .‏
ونشر هلال مستدركًا على شعر العتّابي في 19 بيتًا في مجلة الكتاب البغدادية عام 1975م ‏، ثم زاده إلى 293 بيتاً بعد صدور مستدركي زكي ذاكر العاني في مجلة المورد ،مج 13 ، ع 3 ، ‏‏1984م  ، ود. نوري القيسي في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ، مج 41 ، ع1 ، 1990م  ، ولكنَّه ‏لم يُشِر إليهما عند صُنعهِ استدراكِهِ في بيروت 1998م، وكذلك الحال مع مستدركهِ على ديوان ديك ‏الجن مجلة العرب ، جمادى الآخرة ، 1971م : 1056 – 1062 ، ثم في كتابه : هوامش تراثية ‏‏109 – 114 ، ثم في مجلة الكتاب ، ع 5 ، س 8 ، أيار ، 1974م : 6 – 17 ، ونشرت ‏مستدركات في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق لمحمد يحيى زين الدين عام 1976م ، ومصباح ‏غلاونجي عام 1985 ، و خير الدين شمسي عام 1986م ، إذ أخذها هلال ناجي – من دون إشارة ‏إليهم - في : المستدرك على صناع الدواوين : 1 / 326 – 379 .‏
وكان نوري حمودي القيسي قد نشر مقالاً استدراكيًا مهمًّا في مجلة المجمع العلمي ‏العراقي عام 1990م على عدد من الشعراء من مخطوطة كتاب ( الدر الفريد ) لابن أيدمر، ‏ولكن ظهر باسم هلال ناجي في الطبعة الثانية من كتاب ( المستدرك على صناع الدواوين )  ‏وقد لاحظتُ أن مقال القيسي ذاك لم يرد في هذا الكتاب ، وقد فعل هذا بعد وفاة القيسي في  
‏1 / 11 / 1994م .‏
ونشر هلال ناجي ( ديوان الناشئ الأكبر ) في مجلة المورد عام 1982م ، وسبقهُ إلى ‏ذلك مزهر السوداني في مجلة كلية التربية ، ع 1 ، 1979م ، 1979م ، لكن هلالاً لم يصرِّح ‏به ، برغم وجود أدلة قاطعة على نقلِهِ منه ، ومنها وقوع السودانيّ في خطأ تحديد وزن النتفة ‏الفائية رقم 68 بأنّها من السريع ، وتابعه هلال ، والصحيح أنها من الكامل ، وأورد السوداني ‏بيتاً برقم 34 ، وأعاده في النتفة 105 ، ففعل هلال مثله وأعاد البيت المكرر مع شرحه ، ‏وهذا ديدنه في جميع أعمالِهِ .‏
هذه السرقات كان يظنّ أصحابها أنهُم في منأىً من المُساءَلة ، وأنّ أسماءهم الرنّانة ‏ستحميهم من الفضيحة ، وما ذكرته أمثلة قليلة ، ونحن للصوص بالمرصاد .‏

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لي ملاحظتان:
1 - اختصت دار الكتب العلمية بسرقة الكتب، وهؤلاء الذين ذُكروا ليسوا محقِّقين، وإنما تستأجرهم الدار لوضع أسمائهم على الغلاف، خروجاً من المساءلة القانونية، وللتلبيس على المشترين بأن الكتاب محقَّق.

2 - اتهام الأستاذ هلال ناجي بأنه لصّ تحقيقات، يحتاج إلى نظر واستدلال. وقبل كل شيء أود أن اسألك: هل هذه الوقائع التي تنسبها إليه هي نتيجة تحقيقك ونظرك، أم نقلتها من غيرك (من أحد خصومه مثلاً)؟

----------


## سعد هلال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
‏   إنَّ جميع ما ذكرتُهُ عن هلال ناجي صحيح ،وقد عزَّزتَهُ بالأرقام والوقائِع،وإنْ شاءَ أيّ قارىء ‏أن يتأكَّد من كلامي فأمامه أعماله وأعمال الاخرين ،ليوازن ويبحث ويدقِّق ،ليكتشف ،بعدها ،أنَّ ‏الرجل يسطو على جُهد غيرهِ ، وسرقته (شعر الببغاء) من د. سعود عبد الجابر،و(شعر الناشىء ‏الاكبر ) من د. مزهر السوداني ، من الأمور المعروفة جدًا ، بدلالة الشواهد التي ذكرتها ، بل لمْ ‏يسلم من سرقاته صديقه د. نوري حمودي القيسي ، فعندما أصدرا معاَ كتاب ( المستدرك على ‏صناع الدواوين) في بغداد عن المجمع العلمي العراقي ، أعاد هلال ناجي نشر الكتاب نفسه في ‏بيروت ، وصدر عن عالم الكتب ،1998، وفيه وضع اسمه على أعمال الدكتور القيسي ،وقد فعل ‏هذا بعد وفاته ،ويمكن للقارىء الباحث الذي يريد كشف الحقيقة أن يطّلع مثلاً على مجلة المجمع ‏العلمي العراقي ، الجزء الاول ،1990،ففيها نشر القيسي مقلاً له ،وأُعيد نشره في هذا الكتاب ‏،ولكن باسه هلال ناجي !!!،وهناك غيرها لمْ أذكرها لعدم الإطالة ،فضلاً عن ( المعجم الشامل ‏للتراث العربي المطبوع – المستدرك رقم 1) الذي نُشِر له في القاهرة سنة 1996م ،فهُو ليسَ له ‏، إذْ كان قد أعار أجزاء الكتاب الأصلي الذي ألّفه د. محمد عيسى صالحية الى الاستاذ الباحث ‏حسن عريبي الخالدي ، فأثبت الأخير ، وهو متخصص بالببلوغرافيا ،تصحيحات واضافات كثيرة ‏على مواد الكتاب ،وأعاد النسخة الى هلال ناجي ،فما كان منه إلاّ أن رتَّبها وأضاف إليها أشياء ‏قليلة جدًا ،وقدّم العمل باسمه الى معهد المخطوطات العربية ،ولم يذكر الأستاذ الخالدي على ‏الإطلاق، ولو بكلمة شُكر ،أما الحديث عن خصومه فأنا أمامي وقائع وأدلة ، لا دخلَ لها بالعاطفة ‏، فهو يهاجم منْ ينبّهونه على الخطأ بالقسوة ،فقد نظم ديوانا اسمه ( هذا جنى زرعك يا سامري ) ‏في هجاء أحد الباحثين الفضلاء ،صدر في بيروت 1968، وهو محشوّ بما لا يستقيم من البذاءة ‏والإسفاف والعهر،ومن العيب أنْ يقوله باحث يحترم نفسه ، ويدّعي انه" طالب غفو ربه الراجي" ‏،وأصدر ديوانا آخر لا يقل فُحشاً عنه اسمه ( الكشف والبيان عن حاتم البهلوان) في هجاء مقذع ‏للدكتور حاتم الضامن ، وقد فاق بالديوانين والبة بن الحباب وأضرابه في هذا اللون من النظم ‏المخزي .وعندي شواهد أخرى.‏
‏  أما الحديث عن تخريجاته وقراءاته للنصوص ،وقد جانبه الصواب في كثير منها، فله حديث ‏آخر . والله شاهد على صدق كلامي .‏

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الأستاذ الفاضل:
1 - جميع ما ذكرتَه لا يُعتبر إثباتاً للتهمة، بل هو تكرار للتهمة بعبارات أخرى! ولا فرق بين أن تقول (يسرق تحقيقات الناس) وأن تقول (سرق تحقيق فلان وفلان).
المطلوب إثبات السرقة، وليس تعداد الدواوين المزعوم أنها سرقة واعتبار ذلك إثباتاً للسرقة!

2 - كل إنسان يستطيع أن يقول (وإنْ شاءَ أيّ قارىء ‏أن يتأكَّد من كلامي فأمامه أعماله وأعمال الاخرين ، ليوازن ويبحث ويدقِّق ،ليكتشف ،بعدها ،أنَّ ‏الرجل يسطو على جُهد غيرهِ).
نحن أيها الفاضل نريد أن نسمع براهينك الساطعة على دعواك، لأنك بحثت ووازنت ودقَّت واكتشفت، فلا تقترح علينا أن نبحث ونوازن وندقِّق ونكتشف!

3 - وأيضاً يستطيع كل إنسان أن يقول التهمة (من الأمور المعروفة جدًا)! يعني: لا حاجة للإثبات!

4 - مسألة (شعر الببغاء) تحتاج إلى إثبات وقوع السرقة، لا مجرَّد إيراد التواريخ! فالأستاذ هلال ناجي يذكر في مقدمة الطبعة الثانية (عالم الكتب 1998): أنه نشر أصله (حياة الشاعر وأشعاره) في فصلين من مجلة المورد سنة 1983، وهو الآن يضيف عليه الرسائل والمستدرك على الأشعار، قائلاً (وهو مستدرك ظفرت به بعد تنقير طويل في المخطوط والمطبوع).
ومن يعرف أعمال الأستاذ هلال ناجي يدرك أنه فعلاً صاحب (تنقير طويل في المخطوط والمطبوع)، واطلاع على نوادر المصادر، ولا يَسْتغرب من باحث مدقِّق مثله أن يعثر بنفسه على 75 بيتاً جديدة في 15 عاماً، ومصادرها بين يديه كما هي بين يدي غيره. 
فالقول بأنه سرق معظم هذا المستدرك من نشرة سعود عبدالجابر لشعر الببغاء (قطر 1983) يحتاج إلى نظر وإنصاف. 

5 - وكذلك (شعر الناشئ الأكبر)، فقد نشر منه السوداني 765 بيتاً، فجعلها ناجي 1083. ويعلم أصحاب الخبرة بهذه الأمور أن الوصول إلى السبعمائة الأولى أسهل بكثير من الوصول إلى الأربعمائة الأخير، لأن الأولى قريبة المنال في المصادر المشهورة. وفرق كبير بين عمل طالب علم مبتدئ وعمل فحل من فحول التحقيق، في الجمع والتحقيق والتوثيق. وقد طالعت بعض مجاميع السوداني القديمة فرأيتها ضحلة. نعم، له فضل السبق، ولكن لا أعتقد أن عنده ما يحتاج مثل هلال ناجي إلى سرقته منه!
وفي الموضوع تفاصيل ووجهات نظر لا تحتملها هذه العجالة، وحاصلها أن تجاهل جهد السابق شيء والسطو عليه شيء آخر، وللتجاهل أسباب ومسوِّغات غير السرقة، فلا يكفي وضع التواريخ لإثبات السرقة.

6 - تقول (ولم يذكر الأستاذ الخالدي على ‏الإطلاق، ولو بكلمة شُكر). أقول: تهمةٌ مرسلة، وأعني تهمة السرقة! ولا معنى لمطالبة السارق بشكر المسروق منه، فإما أن يكون سارقاً وإما أن لا يكون!
وأمامي الآن (شعر الببغاء، ط2، ص171)، وفيه يقول الأستاذ ناجي (الفهارس الفنية للكتاب من إعداد المفهرس الاختصاصي السيد حسن عربي الخالدي). ونفس العبارة في كتاب (المستدرك على صناع الدواوين ) 2 / 315
فمن يقول ذلك لا يُتهم بالسرقة من الخالدي إلا بدليل قويّ، ولا سيما أن مجال الخالدي غير مجال ناجي!
وكيف اشتغل الخالدي في عامي 1998 و 2000، بفهرسة كتب رجل سطا على ملاحظاته في عام 1996؟!

7 - تقول:
بل لمْ ‏يسلم من سرقاته صديقه د. نوري حمودي القيسي ، فعندما أصدرا معاَ كتاب (المستدرك على ‏صناع الدواوين) في بغداد عن المجمع العلمي العراقي ، أعاد هلال ناجي نشر الكتاب نفسه في ‏بيروت ، وصدر عن عالم الكتب، 1998، وفيه وضع اسمه على أعمال الدكتور القيسي ،وقد فعل ‏هذا بعد وفاته ، ويمكن للقارىء الباحث الذي يريد كشف الحقيقة أن يطّلع مثلاً على مجلة المجمع ‏العلمي العراقي ، الجزء الاول ، 1990، ففيها نشر القيسي مقلاً له ، وأُعيد نشره في هذا الكتاب ‏،ولكن باسم هلال ناجي !!!
كلام غريب للغاية!
أمامي الجزء الأول من الطبعة الأولى (بغداد: المجمع العلمي العراقي، 1993)، وفيه وعد بجزء ثان، لا أدري أصدر أم لا. وأمامي أيضاً الطبعة الثانية بجزئيها (‏بيروت: عالم الكتب، 2000)، وقد جعلها الناشر الطبعة الأولى، لأنها الأولى الصادرة عن عالم الكتب، على عادة الناشرين.
وقد كتب على كل جزء من الثلاثة (نوري حمودي القيسي والأستاذ هلال ناجي)، مع ألقابهما في الطبعة الثانية، وفي جميع ذلك جاء اسم القيسي أولاً! ولولا صعوبة التصوير علينا لصوَّرنا الغلافين، وإن كذَّبتنا صوَّرناهما إن شاء الله!
والغرابة هي أن كلامك يوحي بأن هلال ناجي سلخ الكتاب ونسبه إلى نفسه فقط في طبعة صادرة من عالم الكتب سنة 1998، بينما الناشر جعل طبعة 2000 هي الأولى! فلعلَّك تصوِّر لنا غلاف طبعة 1998 وصفحة فهرس فصولها، لإثبات أن الطبعة حقيقية أولاً، وأن هلال ناجي استولى فيها على أعمال القيسي بعد وفاته!
أما إذا كان مرادك أنه استولى على بعض الفصول مع إبقاء اسم القيسي على الغلاف، فهذه دعوى تحتاج إلى إثبات كغيرها من الدعاوى المرسلة! وهي من النوع الذي يسهل عليك إثباته، لأن الفصول منشورة في الدوريات تحت اسماء أصحابها قبل تجميعها في الكتاب.
وهذا إحصاء فصول الكتاب كما في الطبعة الثانية:
40 فصلاً منسوبة إلى ناجي
13 فصلاً منسوبة إلى القيسي
1 فصل واحد مشترك بينهما
وتحسن الإشارة إلى أن الفصول لم تُنسب إلى كاتبها في الطبعة الأولى، وهذا قرار اتَّخذه الرجلان، وعندما نُشرت الطبعة الثانية بعد وفاة القيسي رأى ناجي أن يُنسب كلُّ فصل إلى كاتبه، وهذا من حقِّه بطبيعة الحال، لأنه يستطيع بذلك أن يتصرَّف في فصوله بالتحرير والتنقيح. وإذن فليس لك أن تجعل الإغفال ثم التعيين دليلاً على السطو إلا بدليل مادي ملموس.
إلا إذا كنتُ تعني أن القسمة النظرية توجب أن أن تُنسب نصف الفصول للقيسي ونصفها لهلال ناجي، من غير حاجة إلى إثبات من الذي كتبها ونشرها باسمه في الدوريات!

8 - تقول:
وكان نوري حمودي القيسي قد نشر مقالاً استدراكيًا مهمًّا في مجلة المجمع العلمي ‏العراقي عام 1990م على عدد من الشعراء من مخطوطة كتاب (الدر الفريد) لابن أيدمر، ‏ولكن ظهر باسم هلال ناجي في الطبعة الثانية من كتاب (المستدرك على صناع الدواوين) ‏وقد لاحظتُ أن مقال القيسي ذاك لم يرد في هذا الكتاب ، وقد فعل هذا بعد وفاة القيسي في ‏1 / 11 / 1994م .‏
أقول: الكتاب أقلِّبه بين يديَّ، ومع ذلك لم أعرف ما الفصل الذي سرقه هلال ناجي من القيسي!! وكان يجب عليك أن تذكر بيانات المقال بالتفصيل وصفحات الطبعة الثانية التي ورد فيها، لننظر في صحة كلامك. 
والواقع أن الفصول الثلاثة عشر المنسوبة إلى القيسي في الطبعة الثانية تتضمن استدراكات على من الشعراء من مخطوطة الدر الفريد.
ومع ذلك: افرض أن فصلاً من 54 نُسب إلى ناجي وهو للقيسي! فهل هو دليل دامغ على السرقة؟ الجواب: لا! لأن الصفاقة لا تبلغ بهلال ناجي إلى سرقة مقال للرجل المكتوب اسمه معه على غلاف الكتاب، ولا سيما إن كان المقال منشوراً في مجلة مشهورة كما تقول! والتفسير القريب لذلك هو الخطأ البشري المعتاد، ربما من الناشر الموجود في بيروت بعيداً عن هلال ناجي الموجود في العراق وقد لا تساعده شيخوخته المتقدِّمة على الإشراف على الطباعة. ومن البعيد أن يصدُق  هلال ناجي في نسبة 13 فصلاً ونصف، ويتعمَّد الكذب في نسبة فصل واحد!

9 - لقد حرص الناقد الفاضل على تسجيل هجاء ناجي لخصومه، ولم يشر إلى تشنيع خصومه عليه، ولا أن له كتاباً بعنوان (نوري القيسي علم آخر ينطوي) (القاهرة 1995)،.
فالذي يؤلف هذا الكتاب، وينشر المستدرك باسميهما معاً، ويضع اسم القيسي على 13 فصلاً منه، أقرب إلى الوفاء منه إلى الجحود والسرقة! وكان هلال ناجي يستطيع أن يستبعد فصول القيسي ويجعل الكتاب خالصاً له، 
وأما هجاؤه للخصوم وهجاء الخصوم له فلذلك ظروفه وأسبابه وأسراره التي لا نعرفها، ولا علاقة له بما نحن فيه، ومن غير المعقول أن يسرق كتاباً من فلان ثم يزيد فيهجوه بديوان كامل!

10 - لعله اتضح الآن أن قول الناقد:
أما الحديث عن خصومه فأنا أمامي وقائع وأدلة ، لا دخلَ لها بالعاطفة.
غير صحيح، مع الأسف! لأن التعسُّف والانحياز العاطفي إلى أحد الطرفين ظاهر جدًّا في كلامك!

11 - وفي الختام أودّ التأكيد على أنني لا أعرف الأستاذ هلال ناجي ولم أره في حياتي ولم أسمع صوته مطلقاً، ولا أعرف لماذا يتعرَّض لهجوم شرس من أطراف كثيرة؛ فلا غرض لي إلا معرفة الحقيقة بالدليل المقنع، مع إحسان الظنّ ابتداء برجل يناهز التسعين، أفناها في خدمة التراث، وتشير أعماله الكثيرة إلى باحث جادّ أمين، على عكس الكثير من خصومه!
أطال الله عمره على طاعته، وختم لنا وله بالخير!
وأرجو ممن يعرفه أن يوصِّل إليه هذا الدفاع عنه من طالب علم صغير نهل من تحقيقاته من غير أن يعرفه، وإنما كما قال عبدة بن الطبيب التميمي:
عَلَيكَ سلامُ اللَهِ قَيسَ بنَ عاصِمٍ * وَرَحمتُهُ ما شاءَ أَن يَترَحَّما
تَحيَّةَ من أَوليتَهُ مِنكَ نِعمَةً * إِذا زارَ عَن شَحطٍ بِلادَكَ سَلَّما

----------


## سعد هلال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
‏1-‏	اشكر اخي الفاضل على ما كتبه بخصوص ما أوردتُ ،وذكري لهلال ناجي كان جزءاً من ‏كلامي على السرقات ،فانا لم أخصِّه له ،وانت دافعت عنه ولم تدافع عن الاخرين ‏بالطريقة نفسها ،وهذا يدلّ على حبّك له ،ويدل ايضاً على نقاء سريرتك ودفاعك عن احد ‏رواد التحقيق في الوطن العربي،وكنت مثلك ،لكن بعد البحث والاستقصاء ثبت لي ما ‏ذكرت ،فارجو ان لاتتهمني بانني منحاز الى طرف معين ،نعم انا منحاز الى ما بين يديّ ‏من مقالات ودراسات ونصوص ،وان الحق هو الذي انطقني .‏
‏2-‏	أما قولك اخي العزيز: فمن يقول ذلك لا يُتهم بالسرقة من الخالدي إلا بدليل قويّ، ولا سيما أن مجال ‏الخالدي غير مجال ناجي‎!‎وكيف اشتغل الخالدي في عامي 1998 و 2000، بفهرسة كتب رجل‎ ‎سطا ‏على ملاحظاته في عام 1996؟‎!‎
‏ تعليقي : ان الرجل خشيَ أن ينظم فيه هلال ديواناً كما فعل بسابقَيهِ،وادعو  ك إن تستعير نسخة ‏‏(المعجم الشامل للتراث العربي المطبوع) من هلال ،أو تطلب من أحدهم فعل ذلك ، لترى خطّ ‏الخالدي على جميع صفحات اجزائه الأربعة ،تعديلاً وتصحيحاً وإضافة ،والببلوغرافيا مجالها غير ‏مجال ناجي‎!‎
‏  3-الحوادث التي ذكرتُها قال بها أصحابها أنفسهم وشكا منها الباحثون الاكاديميّون ،لكنهم ‏يخشون أن يصنع دواوين فيهم .‏
‏  4-ارسل هلال سنة 1999  من دون أن يذكر اسمه الصريح مقالاً ليُنشر في مجلة العرب ، ‏وفيه قصيدة له مضبوطة بخطّه ، وقد خصّه لشتم د. محمد حسين الأعرجي وثلاثة من أساتذته، ‏أحدهم المرحوم ألاستاذ الدكتور علي جواد الطاهر، وبعثه إلى الشيخ حمد الجاسر ، وذيّله بأسماء ‏وتواقيع خمسين دكتوراً ودكتورة من جامعات العراق المختلفة المتباعدة، بخط واحد وقلم واحد ، ‏وعندي نسخة منه ؛( منهم : د. ناظم رشيد ، و د. طارق عبد عون الجنابي ، و د. ابتسام مرهون ‏الصفار ، و د. نعمة رحيم العزاوي ، و د. عبد الله الجبوري ، و د. محمد حسين آل ياسين ، و ‏د. محمود الجادر ،...... وغيرهم ) .واعتذر المرحوم الشيخ الجاسر عن نشر المقال ،وأخبر ‏الدكتور الاعرجي بالأمر،ويقوم أحد الباحثين هنا ببغداد بتأليف كتاب عن الواقعة. وقد نفى هؤلاء ‏الدكاترة معرفتهم بالموضوع أصلاً ، واستنكروا هذه الفعلة النكراء ، وأكدوا أنّ تواقيعهم مزوّرة .‏
‏     فالذي يزوِّر التواقيع لا يتردّد (بتغليف )السرقة ، كي تنطلي على القراء .‏
‏5- قلتَ اخي الفاضل :وتحسن الإشارة إلى أن الفصول لم تُنسب إلى كاتبها في الطبعة الأولى، وهذا قرار‎ ‎اتَّخذه ‏الرجلان، وعندما نُشرت الطبعة الثانية بعد وفاة القيسي رأى ناجي أن يُنسب‎ ‎كلُّ فصل إلى كاتبه، وهذا من حقِّه ‏بطبيعة الحال، لأنه يستطيع بذلك أن يتصرَّف في‎ ‎فصوله بالتحرير والتنقيح. وإذن فليس لك أن تجعل الإغفال ثم ‏التعيين دليلاً على‎ ‎السطو إلا بدليل مادي ملموس .‏
‏   قلتَ : هذا الكلام استنتاجي وليس على ارض الواقع ،لابعاد هلال عن الجريمة التي ارتكبها ‏بحقِّ صاحبه . وانا اقول لك ان هلالاً اثبت اسمه على حصّته وحصة القيسي( بعد وفاته نهاية ‏سنة 1996م)،ولا تستغرب ان اقول ان هذا كان في بواكير سنة 1998م،والله شاهد على ما أقول ‏‏.‏
‏6- طلبت منّي أدلة ،وقد ذكرتُ بعضها،وقولك ان عمل هلال في (ديوان الناشىء الاكبر)اكبر من ‏عمل د. مزهر السوداني ،كلام لا غبار عليه،ولكن :لماذا لمْ يذكر السودانيَّ الذي سبقه؟ قلتَ: انها ‏ليست سرقة.‏
‏   اقول : فما رأيك باتهام هلال ناجي جُزافاً للدكتور َعبد الرازق حويزي بسرقة (شعر الجرجاني ‏‏) من الدكتور سامي علي جبار المنشور في مجلة المورد سنة 2001،ونشره حويزي في مصر ‏سنة 2003،مع العلم ان الدكتور حويزي لم يطلع على مجلة المورد التي لا تصل مصر.‏
‏ فهلال اتّهم رجلاً فاضلاً بالسرقة من دون دليل ،وهذا حرام ،وانا أعطي الادلة والبراهين على ‏سطوه على الاخرين ،وانت تدافع عنه ،وتعلِّل بالتّعلاَّت . واهل مكة ادرى بشعابها .‏
‏  وذكرت لك : شعر العتابي وكيف تحولت الابيات التسعة عشر الى 293،بيتًا، وأرجو ان ترجع ‏الى مجلة المورد المجلد 18، العدد الثالث، 1989، ص152-164، فهذا المقال للدكتور القيسي ‏ورد في كتاب(المستدرك....) باسم هلال فقط،وكانت الامانة العلمية تقتضي –إنْ كان قد أضاف ‏اشعاراً على زميله- أنْ يذكر اسمه معه وليس ينفرد به!! ‏
‏ وانا لم أقل إن اسمه ورد وحده على غلاف الطبعة البيروتية،وأرجو انْ لا يقوِّلني اخي ما لم أقله ‏،فكلامي واضح جداً.‏
‏7- دفاعك عن دواوين هلال في الهجاء المقذع ،غريب ،فالباحث والمحقق عليه ان يحترم قلمه ‏واسمه، والاّ فهذا يجعل القراء في شكِّ من الاعتماد على تحقيقاته.‏
‏8- استغرابك ان يسرق هلال من بعضهم ثم يهجوهم ،حقيقته انهم اكتشفوا بعض سرقاته ،او ‏نبّهوا على أخطاء ما في بعض تحقيقاته،وهو لا يريد ان ينقده احد،لذا يسرع بهجائهم ،والنيل من ‏كتبهم بنقد غير علمي. وهاجم تحقيقات الدكتور حويزي ،لِمجرّد ان الدكتور حويزي استدرك عليه ‏أبياتًا على دواوين صنعها وبيّن اخطاءها . وسبحان منْ لا يخطىء.‏
‏  أنا احترم من ينقدني ويستدرك عليّ وينبهني على أخطائي ،واظن ان اخي يوافقني على هذا.‏
‏9- قلتَ: مسألة (شعر الببغاء) تحتاج إلى إثبات وقوع السرقة، لا مجرَّد إيراد التواريخ‎! ‎فالأستاذ هلال ناجي يذكر ‏في مقدمة الطبعة الثانية (عالم الكتب 1998): أنه نشر أصله‎ ‎‏(حياة الشاعر وأشعاره) في فصلين من مجلة المورد سنة ‏‏1983، وهو الآن يضيف عليه‎ ‎الرسائل والمستدرك على الأشعار.‏
‏ أقولهُ لك: بل نشرهُ في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي،1983،وليس المورد،واليك بعض الادلة: فالقطع عند د. ‏سعود عبد الجابر هي : 13 ، 15 ، 24 ، 26 ، 48 ، 53 ، 54 ، 61 ، 58 ، 84 ، 87 ، 37 ،  
‏47 ، 57 ، 73 ، وأخذها هلال ناجي مع مصادرها بالأرقام : 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، 10 ، 
‏11 ، 12 ، 13 ، 16 ، 17 ، 18 ، 19 ، وعددها 43 بيتاً .‏
وورد في القطعة 15 ، ص 54 من نشرة د. سعود عن : محاضرات الأدباء ، قطعة أولها :‏
‏                   ومارقٍ معتدل الكعوبِ ‏
وتابعه هلال برقم 2 ، والصحيح أن القطعةَ لم ترِدْ منسوبة للببغاء بل إلى مجهول .‏
‏  اخي الفاضل،إنّ السّير على المنهج العلمي في الدراسة والبحث واحترام جهود الذين السابقين ، ‏هو الذي يضع الباحث في مكانه الصحيح ،أما مَنْ يلفّ ويدلِّس فلا يمتّ الى الباحثين ولا العلماء ‏بصلة.‏
‏                          رعاك الله وبارك فيك .‏

----------


## وافي

أعانكم الله على كشف الأدعياء.. وبما أنكم على معرفة بالساحة العلمية بالعراق أريد الإفادة عن قصة جمع كتاب الحارثي حياته وآثاره ومدى أمانة نقل جامعه عن مقالات خليل مردم وهل كان من مصادره التي رجع إليها جمهرة الإسلام للشيزري أم أنه اعتمد نقل خليل مردم.. وما حكاية مؤنس الوحيد وهل هو قطعة من محاضرات الراغب.. وهل لعثمان بن عمارة ترجمة في تهذيب تاريخ دمشق.. وما رأيكم  في نقد زكي العاني لطبعة هلال ناجي من كتاب حلية المحاضرة للحاتمي وما حكاية نقله عن إحسان عباس وهل للمخطوطة الثالثة وجود حقا..
وما دمتم فتحتم موضوع السرقات فما حقيقة كتاب علم اللغة لحاتم الضامن وهل هو ملفق من مجموعة كتب كما شرح ذلك أحد الباحثين؟؟

----------


## مختلف جدا

أخي سعد هلال
جهد مشكور
وفقك الله وسددك
سر على الطريق في كشف السراق
وأنصحك أخي بأن تجمع حتى يصل إلى كتاب ،وافتح في المواقع العلمية هذا الموضوع لتأخذ الصحيح من الناس ،ويكون مرجعا عظيماً في كشف سراق التحقيق والكتب
فقد أعجبني جدا طرحك للموضوع ،مع إثباتك له بالأرقام والتورايخ
وأعجب حينما يأتي من يقول : أثبت هذه دعوى ، ينظر إلى البراهين أمامه ثم يقول هذه دعوى
الدعوى إذا جاءت على عملاق في التحقيق كأحمد شاكر وعبدالسلام هارون وحمد الجاسر والطناحي وحاتم الضامن وغيرهم  يحتاج معه إلى أن يتهم نفسه ويتثبت ويراجع ويسأل 
أما من دونهم فلا تعجب مع مرور الأيام ... تظهر حقائق

----------


## أبو محمد البُصري

أذكر مما علق في تلافيف ذاكرتي من قراءةٍ لكتاب جليل اسمه [ رسالة الغفران ] وقد ذكرت بنت الشاطئ في مقدمتها للطبعة التالية أن كتابها سُرق تحقيقه , وأشارت إلى هذا في العديد من المواضع ..

----------


## إمام الأندلس

من طريف ماقرات في نسخة مسروقة لكتاب محاسن الاصطلاح بتحقيق الدكتورة عائشة ..طبعته دار الكتب العلمية(التجاري  )..ووضعت اسما مستعارا لأحد الباحثين..وأنا أتصفح الكتاب..أجد حاشية مكتوبا فيها..(المحققة)..

----------


## سعد هلال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
‏ أخي (وافي) السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:‏
‏    -نشر زكي ذاكر العاني كتابه (الحارثي حياته وشعره) ببغداد سنة 1980،وهو أوّل ‏جمع لشعر الشاعر، ولكن حماسة الشباب جعلته بقع في اخطاء كان في غنًى عنها،لو تسلّح ‏بالمنهج العلمي ،ومنها ما ذكرته من عدم ذِكره مقال المرحوم مردم.‏
‏  نعم،لقد ذكر المقال بنصّه وتفاصيله في قائمة المصادر،ولكن كان عليه أن يورده اولاً في ‏تخريجه القصيدة،لان كتاب الشيزري(جمهرة الاسلام )كان مخطوطًا في ذلك الوقت،ولم تصل ‏صورة خطيه منه الى العراق إلاّ سنة 1987عند الدكتور نوري القيسي.‏
‏[ملاحظة: جميع ما ورد تخريجه في كتاب (المستدرك على صناع الدواوين)تأليف هلال ‏والقيسي هو من جهد القيسي،ومع ذلك فقد وضع هلال اسمه عليه!!]‏
‏  والدكتور زكي ذاكر العاني توفّي الى رحمة الله اثر حادث ارهابي طال كثير من ابناء ‏الشعب العراقي المظلوم.‏
‏ وان نقد العاني هو الذي دعا هلالاً الى نقد كتاب الحارثي ،لا حُبا بالحارثي ،بل لان احدهم ‏تجرّأ ونقد العلامة هلال الذي هو فوق النقد كما يظن  ‏
‏    ( مؤنس الوحيد ) هو قطعة‎ ‎من كتاب (محاضرات الادباء)الراغب الاصفهاني ،وهو أمر ‏خرج به المرحوم الدكتور محمود عبد الله الجادر في رسالته الماجستيرية عن الثعالبي ،وهي ‏مطبوعة في كتاب ‏
‏.. عثمان بن عمارة لا توجد له ترجمة في تهذيب تاريخ دمشق
‏-‏	نقد زكي العاني لطبعة هلال ناجي على تحقيقه كتاب حلية المحاضرة للحاتمي لا غبار ‏عليه ،الا في قضية المخطوطة الثالثة فلا وجود لها.‏
‏-‏	‏  وذكّرتني – بقضية (حلية المحاضرة) فقد علمت من أكثر من مصدر له ثقله ‏ومكانته ان هلال ناجي اطّلع على تحقيق الدكتور جعفر الكتاني الذي سبقه سنة ‏‏1969،وطلب نسخة مرقونة على الطابعة من المرحوم الدكتور على جواد ‏الطاهر،والطاه   يعرف هلالاً جيدا ويعرف سرقاته فلم يسلّمها اليه،ثم قدمها له ‏صديقه جابر الكتاني ،(فاستفاد)هلال  من الدراسة الاكاديمية ،التي لا يجيدها،وسرق ‏قراءات وتخريجات الدكتور الكتاني وترك اشياء ،كي يُعمّي سرقاته التي يجيدها ‏بذكاء
‏-‏	كتاب علم اللغة لحاتم الضامن ،كتاب اكاديمي ،رجع فيه مؤلفه الى مصادر ومراجع ‏ذكرها في الهوامش وقائمة مصادره،وهذا هو التاليف،أنْ تُؤلِّف بين المصادر وتذكر ‏رأيك ،مُعزّزاً بالمصادر الموثّقة ،وقصدك " احد الباحثين" تعني هلال ،ونقده كما ‏عرفتَ غير علمي،وهو عندما يختلف مع احدٍ تقوم القيامة،وكان الدكتور الطاهر – ‏رحمه الله- قد استُشير في امر الكتاب ،فأفاد بانه منهجي،وهنا قامت قيامة هلال ‏ودعاه بـ(العاهر) هكذا في ديوان مطبوع ببغداد ،من دون حياءولا خجل ،ولكن ‏هلالاً عندما يسرق ولا يذكر المصادر فهو من المنزّهين،مستخد  ماً ألاعيب المحامين ‏وهو محامي!‏

----------


## خزانة الأدب

فضلاً إيضاح هذه الجملة التي لم أفهمها:



> ‏[ملاحظة: جميع ما ورد تخريجه في كتاب (المستدرك على صناع الدواوين)تأليف هلال ‏والقيسي هو من جهد القيسي،ومع ذلك فقد وضع هلال اسمه عليه!!]‏


وكذلك ما ذكرته من قبل عن (شعر العتابي)، فالمعنى غير واضح.
 كما أرجو تعيين فصول (المستدرك) التي تقول إن ناجي سرقها من القيسي، لئلا تقول - إذا أبديتُ رأياً في بعض ما تقول - أنني أُقوِّلك ما لم تقل!
مع تحياتي لك!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أقصد قولك:



> ‏ وذكرت لك : شعر العتابي وكيف تحولت الابيات التسعة عشر الى 293،بيتًا، وأرجو ان ترجع ‏الى مجلة المورد المجلد 18، العدد الثالث، 1989، ص152-164، فهذا المقال للدكتور القيسي ‏ورد في كتاب(المستدرك....) باسم هلال فقط،وكانت الامانة العلمية تقتضي –إنْ كان قد أضاف ‏اشعاراً على زميله- أنْ يذكر اسمه معه وليس ينفرد به!! ‏


 فهذا الكلام هو عندي كالطلاسم، لأنك أنت لم تذكر شعر العتابي من قبل، ولا الأبيات التسعة عشر التي تحولت الى 293 بيتًا، والمستدرك على العتابي أقل بكثير من نصف هذا العدد، فلا أدري عن أي شيء تتكلم!
وأنا لا أستطيع أن أشد الرحال إلى مكتبة الجامعة لمراجعة عدد المورد المشار إليه، وليس في المستدرك بيان المجلات التي نشرت فيها الفصول، فأرجو أن يكون كلامك واضحاً مفصلا لا أحتاج معه إلى مراجعة المجلات لمجرد معرفة عنوان البحث.
وأكرر مرة أخرى:
المطلوب - أيها الفاضل - التصويب على الهدف رأساً، بسرد الفصول التي صحَّ عندك أن هلال ناجي سطا عليها، وذكر الدوريات التي نشرت فيها منسوبة للقيسي.

----------


## سعد هلال

‏    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ‏
‏  اخي الكريم خزانة الادب ‏
‏   1-  قلتُ أنا : جميع ما ورد تخريجه في كتاب (المستدرك على صناع الدواوين) تأليف هلال‎ ‎‏والقيسي هو من جهد القيسي،ومع ذلك فقد وضع هلال اسمه عليه!!]‏
‏   لقد عنيتُ :مخطوط : (الدر الفريد )،فالمخطوط صوّره القيسي عندما كان في المانيا ،ونشر به ‏مقاله في مجلة المورد ،والمجمع العلمي ،ولم يكن هلال ناجي قد راى المخطوط من قبل .‏
‏  2- قولكَ : عن شعر العتابي (فهذا الكلام هو عندي كالطلاسم، لأنك أنت لم تذكر شعر العتابي ‏من قبل، ولا الأبيات‎ ‎التسعة عشر التي تحولت الى 293 بيتًا، والمستدرك على العتابي أقل بكثير ‏من نصف هذا‎ ‎العدد، فلا أدري عن أي شيء تتكلم‎!‎‏).‏
‏  اخي العزيز : لقد قلتُ في مقالي في 17/3 ما ياتي :( ونشر هلال مستدركًا على شعر العتّابي ‏في 19 بيتًا في مجلة الكتاب البغدادية عام‏‎ ‎‏1975م ‏، ثم زاده إلى 293 بيتاً بعد صدور مستدركي ‏زكي ذاكر العاني في مجلة المورد‎ ‎،مج 13 ، ع 3 ، ‏‏1984م ، ود. نوري القيسي في مجلة ‏المجمع العلمي العراقي ، مج 41 ،‏‎ ‎ع1 ، 1990م ، ولكنَّه ‏لم يُشِر إليهما عند صُنعهِ استدراكِهِ في ‏بيروت 1998م).  فها انت ترى انني ذكرتُ شعر العتابي من قبل ،راجياً التدقيق فيما أكتبُ ، ‏فمجلة (الكتاب)التي تصدر ببغداد عن اتحاد الادباء العراقيين ،كان رئيس تحريرها، وارجو ان ‏تعلم ان عنوان المجلة( صندوق البريد) هو صندوق بريد هلال ناجي نفسه، وانا لا استغرب هذا ‏منه ،وللحديث شجون...........‏
وقد نشر المرحوم زكي ذاكر العاني مستدركاً على شعر العتابي ،ورجع فيما رجع الى (ربيع ‏الأبرار) للزمخشري ،وهذا الكتاب المطبوع ببغداد غير مفهرس بتحقيق المرحوم الدكتور سليم ‏النعيمي، وهلال ليس عنده وقت لتصفُّح اجزاء الكتاب الثلاثة غير المفهرسة (عدا الرابع ‏المفهرس) وكذلك ( غرر الخصائص) للوطواط ، و( العمدة ) لابن رشيق ، و(حياة الحيوان) ‏للدميري ، و(محاضرات الادباء) للراغب الاصفهاني ،وكلها غير مفهرسه ،وهو يحب السهل ‏الجاهز ،فأخذ ما أورده العاني قبله ،وسرق من زميله القيسي ما ورد في ( الدر الفريد ) وكان ‏القيسي قد نشره في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ، المجلد 21 ، الجزء الاول ، 1990، ص ‏‏113- 118 ، وكانت ست عشرة قطعة في 37 بيتَا.  والخلاصة : ان هلالاً سرق من العاني ‏ونوري القيسي ، القطع المرقّمة : 5 ،6 ،7 ،8 ، 9 ،10 ، 11 ، 13، 17 ، 18 ، 19 ، 22 ، ‏‏23 ، 27، 28 ،32 ، 33 ، 37، 38، 40 ،41 ، 42 ، 43 ، 46 ، 48 ، 50 . ووضع اسمه ‏فقط على المستدرك على هذا الشاعر .‏
‏      وكذلك مستدركه على عبد الله بن طاهر ، وسرق من زميله القيسي ما ورد في ( الدر ‏الفريد ) وكان القيسي قد نشره في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ، المجلد 21 ، الجزء الأول ، ‏‏1990، ص 91- 96 ، وكانت إحدى عشرة قطعة .  وزاد عليها هلال سبع قطع ووسم الجهد ‏باسمه فقط. فهل يصحّ هذا ؟
‏     3- الدكتور نوري يضع التخريج قبل الشعر في حين ان هلالاً يضع التخريج بعدهُ ،وهو ‏اختلاف منهجي واضح ،لم ينتبه اليه وهو يضع اسمه على جهد صاحبه!!! .(وما ربك بظلاّم ‏للعبيد ) .‏
‏      4- أما قولك في ردك السابق ان هلالاً له كتاب (نوري القيسي علم آخر ينطوي)القاهرة ‏،1995.‏
‏       اقول : هو مقال نشره في مجلة معهد المخطوطات العربية ، واعاد نشره في بيروت ضمن ‏كتابه (من أعلام العراق في القرن العشرين ) ص 85 -86 ،وفيه أنه لم يستطع الحصول على ‏مخطوطةٍ في مكتبةٍ بألمانيا الشرقية اسمها ( غاية المرام في تخاطب الأقلام ) للمقدسي ، ولمّا ‏سافر نوري القيسي إليها تمكّنَ من تصويرها وعاد ليتحفه بها ، لكن هلالاً عندما أقدم على ‏نشْْرها مرتين ، في مجلة الذخائر، ع9، 2002م ، ص  97 – 104 ،عند نشره المخطوط، ثم ‏في كتابه: موسوعة تراث الخط العربي، الدار الدولية للاستثمارات الثقافية،القاهر  ة ،2001، ‏ص 195 – 207لم يُشر إلى جهد زميله القيسي!!!!!!  . وارجو ان تكون قد عرفت (حبه) ‏و(وفائه) لصاحبه، فما بالك بالذين ينصحونه وينبهونه على الاخطاء ؟
‏    وعندي المزيد .‏

----------


## خزانة الأدب

آسف، زاغ بصري عن كلامك على شعر العتابي، وصار المعنى الآن مفهوماً بعض الشيء.
لقد فهمت من كلامك أول الأمر أن ناجي قد استولى على غلاف الكتاب، فأجبت بأنك لم تقل ذلك! وبالطبع أنت لم تصرِّح بذلك، ولكنك تجعل الكلام يحتمل غير وجه، ويحتاج إلى الاستباط، وهذا ينطبق على موضوع العتابي!
تقول أولاً:
ونشر هلال مستدركًا على شعر العتّابي في 19 بيتًا في مجلة الكتاب البغدادية عام 1975م ‏، ثم زاده إلى 293 بيتاً بعد صدور مستدركي زكي ذاكر العاني في مجلة المورد ،مج 13 ، ع 3 ، ‏‏1984م ، ود. نوري القيسي في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ، مج 41 ، ع1 ، 1990م ، ولكنَّه ‏لم يُشِر إليهما عند صُنعهِ استدراكِهِ في بيروت 1998م، 
ومعنى هذا أن ناجي له عناية قديمة بالعتابي، وأنه هو صانع الفصل الخاص به في المستدرك، وأن الإشكال ينحصر في عدم إشارته إلى الرجلين.
ولكنك تقول بعد ذلك:
وكان نوري حمودي القيسي قد نشر مقالاً استدراكيًا مهمًّا في مجلة المجمع العلمي ‏العراقي عام 1990م على عدد من الشعراء من مخطوطة كتاب (الدر الفريد) لابن أيدمر، ‏ولكن ظهر باسم هلال ناجي في الطبعة الثانية من كتاب (المستدرك على صناع الدواوين).‏
ولم تصرِّح بأن الفصل المقصود هو فصل العتابي، ولكنني استنبطت ذلك من اتفاق بيانات مقال القيسي (مجلة المجمع العلمي ‏العراقي عام 1990م). 
والذي فهمته من هذا الكلام - وأجزم أن جميع القراء فهموه أيضاً - أن هلال ناجي سرق مقال القيسي بنصّه وفصّه ووضع اسمه عليه، ضمن الفصول التي صرَّحت بأنه استولى عليها! 
ثم صرَّحت بدعوى السطو على المقال كله، بقولك:
بل لمْ ‏يسلم من سرقاته صديقه د. نوري حمودي القيسي ، فعندما أصدرا معاَ كتاب ( المستدرك على ‏صناع الدواوين) في بغداد عن المجمع العلمي العراقي ، أعاد هلال ناجي نشر الكتاب نفسه في ‏بيروت ، وصدر عن عالم الكتب ،1998، وفيه وضع اسمه على أعمال الدكتور القيسي ،وقد فعل ‏هذا بعد وفاته ،ويمكن للقارىء الباحث الذي يريد كشف الحقيقة أن يطّلع مثلاً على مجلة المجمع ‏العلمي العراقي ، الجزء الاول ،1990، ففيها نشر القيسي مقالاً له ، وأُعيد نشره في هذا الكتاب ‏، ولكن باسم هلال ناجي !!!
ولما كانت مجلة المجمع غير ميسورة، وليس في الفصل المشار إليه إشارة واضحة إلى كاتبه، وكلامك يؤكد أن المقال للقيسي ويوثق ذلك بالمجلة والسنة! اعتذرت لهلال ناجي بأن الخطأ قد يكون من الناشر، إذ لا يُعقل أن يستولي على مقال منشور للقيسي في مجلة مرموقة، فهذه فضيحة بجلاجل! ثم يبلغ به الغباء والصفاقه أن ينشره باسمه هو في كتاب يحمل اسميهما معاً!
ولكن الإشكال أنك تصرِّح أولاً بأن ناجي (صنع) المستدرك!
ثم تخلط بين الأمرين: سرقة المقال كله وسرقة مضمونه، فتقول:
وذكرت لك : شعر العتابي وكيف تحولت الابيات التسعة عشر الى 293،بيتًا، وأرجو ان ترجع ‏الى مجلة المورد المجلد 18، العدد الثالث، 1989، ص152-164، فهذا المقال للدكتور القيسي ‏ورد في كتاب(المستدرك....) باسم هلال فقط،وكانت الامانة العلمية تقتضي –إنْ كان قد أضاف ‏اشعاراً على زميله- أنْ يذكر اسمه معه وليس ينفرد به!! ‏
اختر لنفسك أيها الفاضل: (1) إما أن المقال للقيسي وسرقه ناجي (2) وإما أنه لناجي ومضمونه مسروق من القيسي وغيره!
ولكن لا تقفز من أحد الخيارين إلى الآخر، لأنهما متعارضان!
ومن غير الإنصاف أن تتهم ناجي بسرقة شيء من العاني ثم تطالبه بأن يجعل القيسي شريكاً له في السرقة؟!
وقد أحصيت مستدرك العتابي فوجدته 123 بيتاً! وهو مقدار لا يُستكثر على مثل هلال ناجي!
إلا أن يكون مقصودك يحتاج إلى استنباط أيضاً.

فمن أجل عدم الوضوح في أسلوبك، وحسماً للأخذ والرد غير المفيد، هذا أطالبك مرة أخرى بمطالعة إحصاء المستدرك الذي أوردتُه أعلاه:
40 فصلاً منسوبة إلى ناجي
13 فصلاً منسوبة إلى القيسي
1 فصل واحد مشترك بينهما
فكم من هذه الفصول الأربعين سطا عليه ناجي، وأين نُشر المسطوّ عليه باسم القيسي؟
وهل المقصود سرقة الفصل برمَّته، أم سرقة المضمون؟
فتقول: فصل كذا نشره القيسي في مجلة كذا، وتذكر الجزء والسنة والصفحة.
أنا بالانتظار، لأهمية الموضوع وخطورة التهمة، بارك الله فيك!

----------


## سعد هلال

‏ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ‏
‏  اخي الكريم خزانة الأدب ‏
‏1-‏	قلتَ :( اختر لنفسك أيها الفاضل: (1) إما أن المقال للقيسي وسرقه ناجي (2) وإما ‏أنه لناجي‎ ‎ومضمونه مسروق من القيسي وغيره‎!‎ولكن لا تقفز من أحد الخيارين إلى ‏الآخر، لأنهما‎ ‎متعارضان‎!‎وم  ن غير الإنصاف أن تتهم ناجي بسرقة شيء من العاني ‏ثم تطالبه بأن يجعل‎ ‎القيسي شريكاً له في السرقة؟‎!‎وقد أحصيت مستدرك العتابي ‏فوجدته‎ ‎‏123‏‎ ‎بيتاً‎! ‎وهو مقدار لا يُستكثر على مثل هلال‎ ‎ناجي‎!‎إلا أن يكون مقصودك ‏يحتاج إلى استنباط أيضاً‎. (.‎
‏(وهل المقصود سرقة الفصل برمَّته، أم سرقة المضمون؟فتقول: فصل كذا نشره القيسي ‏في مجلة كذا، وتذكر الجزء والسنة‏‎ ‎والصفحة‎.‎‏)  
‏  اخي العزيز:‏
‏    لقد ادركتُ الآن سبب شهرة هلال ناجي واحترام الناس له،وتلك السمعة الطيبة من ‏كثرة تحقيقاته ،وهو عدم معرفتهم بالمجلات التي كان ينشر فيها،واذا عرفوها فلا ‏يمتلكونها،وأن   رعاك الله لا تملك مجلة المورد ولا مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي،فما بالكَ ‏بمجلة (الكتاب)الصادرة ببغداد،وغيرها ، لذا فهو يعرف صعوبة الحصول عليها ،فبادرَ ‏بنشر كتبه في بيروت والقاهرة وفي السعودية وقطر والمغرب،وإلاَّ فانه معروف في ‏الساحة العراقية جيداً،يعتاشُ على موائد الاخرين. وانا لا اقول هذا جزافاً  معاذ الله وقد ‏تبيَّن لك صدق قولي .‏
‏  من اجل هذا ولتفادي الاخذ والردّ قلتُ –واقول الان –أنَّ جميع ما ورد من تخريج ‏الاشعار الواردة في (الدر الفريد وبيت القصيد)لابن ايدمر هو من حصّة القيسي ،لذا فمن ‏السهولة على ايّ مُطالع يُطالع كتاب( المستدرك....) ان يعرف هذا،سواء بقراءته ‏للتخريجات ،أو من خلال فهرس الكتب في نهايته.‏
‏  واليك ما ورد في مجلة المورد:‏
‏-‏	أبيات (شعر العتابي)في الكتاب ليستْ 293 كما ذكرتُ إنا ،والصحيح 122 بيتاً ‏‏(وليس 123كما رأيتَ)، فشكراً على التنبيه،وهذا الوهم جاء من كثرة سرقاتهِ
‏              تكاثرت الظباء على خراش     فما يدري خراشٌ ما يصيدُ
‏-‏	ليس هناك شيء اسمه (مضمون) فالكتاب ليس رواية او مسرحية او مجموعة مقالات ‏في شؤون الحياة ،بل إثبات نصوص بالرجوع الى المصادر.‏
‏-‏	‏  في مجلة المورد ،العدد الثالث ،1989 ،نشر القيسي مستدركه على (ابراهيم بن ‏العباس الصولي) ص 163-164، وضمّ 23 بيتَا .زاد عليه هلال ووسم الجهد ‏باسمه.‏
‏-‏	وفي ص 164 ،نشر مستدركه على شعر(العطوي) وضمّ  تسعة ابيات .زاد عليه ‏هلال ووسم الجهد باسمه.‏
‏  ......‏
‏     وفي كتاب (المستدرك ...)1/393-397،:ابزون العماني ،وردتْ أربع قطع بين ‏قصيدة ومقطّعة " بقلم هلال ناجي " ، والصحيح أن الثالثة والرابعة من حصة القيسي ‏نشرهما في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،الجزءالاول،1990،  ص 130- 131 .‏
‏  وفي كتاب (المستدرك ...)2/222- 245،وردتْ 61 قطعة " بقلم هلال ناجي " ، ‏والصحيح ان ستة عشر منها من حصة القيسي نشرها في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ‏،الجزء الاول،1990،ص 96- 102 .‏
‏  وفي كتاب (المستدرك ...)1/393-397،:الخريمي ،وردتْ تسع قطع بين قصيدة ‏ومقطّعة " بقلم هلال ناجي " ، وتقع ستة وتسعين بيتًا والصحيح أنَّ القطع المرقّمة : 1 ، ‏‏2، 3، 6، 7، 8، من حصة القيسي نشرها في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،الجزء ‏الاول،1990،ص 118- 128 .وحصة هلال هي القطعة 4 و 9 ،وهما في:ستة أبيات ‏فقط !!!‏
‏...........................  ............إلخ .‏
‏  فهو ان كانت لديه أبيات مُستدركة على احد الدواوين يقوم بدمجها مع مستدرك آخر ‏سبقهُ اليه أحدهم كالقيسي وغيرة،ثم يدّعي انه له،وهذا أمر لا يصح حتى في مقاييس غير ‏المسلمين وغير العرب ،إلاّ هو (وهلال ولد في البصرة سنة 1929، من اصل تركماني).‏
‏     هذا ،ناهيك عما نشره من مستدركات في مجلة العرب سنة 2008،وقد سبقه إليها ‏الدكتور محمد حسين الاعرجي سنة 1999،والدكتور عبد الرازق حويزي ،فيأخذ منهما ‏ومن غيرهما،ويدّعي انه لمْ يُسبق الى الاستدراك .والحديثُ يطولُ .....‏
‏- وذكرتُ سابقاً أنهُ نشر مستدركاً على ديوان ديك الجن في مجلة العرب ، جمادى الآخرة ، ‏‏1971م ،ص 1056 – 1062 ، ثم في كتابه : هوامش تراثية،الصادر ببغداد،ص  109 – ‏‏114 ، ثم في مجلة (الكتاب ) البغدادية، ع 5 ، س 8 ، أيار ، 1974م ،ص  6 – 17 ‏،وضم 42 بيتاً، ولمّا نشرت مستدركات في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق لمحمد يحيى ‏زين الدين عام 1976م ، ومصباح غلاونجي عام 1985 ، و خير الدين شمسي عام 1986م، ‏، أخذها هلال ناجي من دون إشارة إليهم  في : المستدرك على صناع الدواوين : 1 / 363 ‏‏– 386 .وضمّ 235 بيتاً !! ،لقد اعتمد المستدركون في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق على ‏مصادر هي: (الحماسة الشجرية)و(يتيمة الدهر)و(الزهرة)و(  والخصائص)و(تاريخ ‏دمشق)و(ديوان المعاني) هذه المصادر لم يرجع اليها هلال برغم وجودها في مكتبته ‏العامرة،فنقله   منهم !‏
‏- أنا لمْ أجعل‎ ‎القيسي شريكاً لهلال في السرقة من العاني ،في (شعر العتابي)،فمصدر ‏القيسي هو(الدر الفريد)فقط ،ومصادر العاني ذكرتها ،والقيسي لا يعلم ولا يراجع عمل ‏هلال ،ولم يرهُ وهو يقدمه للنشر ببيروت،لعلاقاته بدور النشر.(أعني ما ورد في الجزء ‏الثاني من :المستدرك ...وهو لم يصدر ببغداد،بل صدر الجزءان عن عالم الكتب).‏
‏-‏	قد تتساءل ويتساءل الجميع : لماذا سكت الدكاترة العراقيون عن الصراخ بوجه هلال ‏وفضح سرقاته ، ومنهم الدكتور مزهر السوداني ، الجواب يعرفه الباحثون والدكاترة ‏العراقيون،فأخ   هلال – واسمها سناء – هي زوجة همام عبد الخالق وزير التعليم ‏العالي في عهد صدام، وان الذي ينقد هلال يعاقب بالطرد أو النقل بمجرد مكالمة ‏هاتفية من هلال .أو يجرّه الى المحكمة وهو بارع في تلفيق التهم ،ومكانته عند ‏القضاة ،وكان يفتخر بزيارة بعض رجال مخابرات صدام اليه ،عدا اخلاقه المعروفة ‏عندهم وسلاطة لسانه وخبثه . وآخرون يميلون الى الهدوء والدعة والبعد عن دوشة ‏الدماغ!!!،ومنهم من يحتاج الى مصادر تضمها مكتبته،فيضطر الى السكوت كما هو ‏الحال مع الاستاذ حسن عريبي الخالدي،وكان قد قدّم كتابه(الذخيرة التراثية)الى بيت ‏الحكمةببغداد لطبعه فأحالته اللجنة الى هلال ناجي،فأجازه بعد مدة طويلة،وآخذ منه ما ‏شاء من معلومات ببلوغرافية ليست من مجاله،استفاد منها وهو ينشر مستدركه على ‏معجم الشعراء العباسيين في مجلة عالم الكتب سنة 2008 ،ولو كان الخالدي قد ‏صرخ بوجه هلال بشأن ما سرقه منه وهو ينشر مستدركه على المعجم الشامل ويُطبع ‏باسمه في القاهرة، لما أجاز هلال كتابَ الخالدي ولَما أعطاه ما عنده من كتب رَغِبَ ‏الخالدي بالاطلاع عليها،بل لَشتمه في مجالسهِ....‏
‏      عدا تعالمه على مجال الخالدي ، فقد ذكر الخالديُّ اسمَ الدكتور حاتم صالح الضامن ‏كثيراً ،فشطب هلال اسم (صالح) ووضع فوقع(طالح) لِحقده على الدكتور حاتم ،واترك لك ‏تقدير نفسية هلال وأمانته بعد هذا ،وهناك المزيد المزيد ..‏
‏   ونقده من الاخوة المصريين – وقد فُوجىءَ به- الدكتور عبد الرازق حويزي ،حيث ‏نشر مستدركات على تحقيقاته ،في مجلات : الاحمدية ومجمع اللغة العربية الاردني ‏والعرب.فتعرّض لافتراءاته وسخطه،بدلاً من ان يشكره.‏
‏-‏	وفي إحدى المرات شتم بإقذاع المحقق عبد العظيم عبد المحسن – بحضوره – لانه ‏سبقه الى تحقيق ديوان ابي دهبل الجمحي .‏
‏-‏	‏ وانا أدعوك – ان لمْ تُصدّقني الى أن تتناول أحد كتبه بالنقد ،وليكن (حدائق الانوار ‏وبدائع الاشعار)،وما فيه من أخطاء ،فسترى ما لا يُعجبك من ردهِ القائم على ‏المغالطات والكذب والسخرية والشتم .‏
‏                                 شكراً لك ورعاك الله ،ودمتَ موفّقَا.‏

----------


## شتا العربي

العضو: سعد هلال
تابعت الموضوع من بداياته وكنت أنتظر أن تأتي بردود حاسمة لكنك لا زلت حتى الآن تدور في المتشابهات والمحتملات والظنيات غير القطعيات ولم تأت بما يمكن أن يعتبره أي إنسان يحترم عقله دليلا مقنعا قاطعا.

فليتك تعيد النظر في رأيك وكتاباتك هذه خاصة ويظهر لي فيها نفس طائفي قاتم
وانظر إلى قولك:



> وكان قد سبق أنْ حققه داود سلّوم في النجف الأشرف ‏،1969م ، ثم في بيروت1997م ، ....
> هذه السرقات كان يظنّ أصحابها أنهُم في منأىً من المُساءَلة ، وأنّ أسماءهم الرنّانة ‏ستحميهم من الفضيحة ، وما ذكرته أمثلة قليلة ، ونحن للصوص بالمرصاد .‏





> والدكتور زكي ذاكر العاني توفّي الى رحمة الله اثر حادث ارهابي طال كثير من ابناء ‏الشعب العراقي المظلوم.‏
> ‏


ثم أنك حشرت عدة أمثلة عن السرقات لكنك ركزت على هلال ناجي فكأنك تستكثر بهذه الأمثلة الأخرى لتطيل الموضوع وتزيده لا أكثر زيادة في الكيد والعداوة لهلال ناجي؟

ما سر كلامك وعلاقته بما انتشر مؤخرا من بدء الحكومة الطائفية في العراق لحملة تشويه لكل أعلام وسنين العراق السابقة (بغض النظر عن اختلافنا أو موافقتنا)؟

وهلا تكرمت ببيان معنى الحوادث الإرهابية في نظرك؟  ومن هو تحديدا الذي ظلم الشعب العراقي من وجهة نظرك؟

حتى نستفيد ونخرج من الموضوع بفائدة ما.

----------


## شتا العربي

> ‏ 
> ‏-‏	قد تتساءل ويتساءل الجميع : لماذا سكت الدكاترة العراقيون عن الصراخ بوجه هلال ‏وفضح سرقاته ، ومنهم الدكتور مزهر السوداني ، الجواب يعرفه الباحثون والدكاترة ‏العراقيون،فأخ   هلال – واسمها سناء – هي زوجة همام عبد الخالق وزير التعليم ‏العالي في عهد صدام، وان الذي ينقد هلال يعاقب بالطرد أو النقل بمجرد مكالمة ‏هاتفية من هلال .أو يجرّه الى المحكمة وهو بارع في تلفيق التهم ،ومكانته عند ‏القضاة ،وكان يفتخر بزيارة بعض رجال مخابرات صدام اليه ،عدا اخلاقه المعروفة ‏عندهم وسلاطة لسانه وخبثه . وآخرون يميلون الى الهدوء والدعة والبعد عن دوشة ‏الدماغ!!!،ومنهم من يحتاج الى مصادر تضمها مكتبته،فيضطر الى السكوت كما هو ‏الحال مع الاستاذ حسن عريبي الخالدي،وكان قد قدّم كتابه(الذخيرة التراثية)الى بيت ‏الحكمةببغداد لطبعه فأحالته اللجنة الى هلال ناجي،فأجازه بعد مدة طويلة،وآخذ منه ما ‏شاء من معلومات ببلوغرافية ليست من مجاله،استفاد منها وهو ينشر مستدركه على ‏معجم الشعراء العباسيين في مجلة عالم الكتب سنة 2008 ،ولو كان الخالدي قد ‏صرخ بوجه هلال بشأن ما سرقه منه وهو ينشر مستدركه على المعجم الشامل ويُطبع ‏باسمه في القاهرة، لما أجاز هلال كتابَ الخالدي ولَما أعطاه ما عنده من كتب رَغِبَ ‏الخالدي بالاطلاع عليها،بل لَشتمه في مجالسهِ....‏
> ‏      عدا تعالمه على مجال الخالدي ، فقد ذكر الخالديُّ اسمَ الدكتور حاتم صالح الضامن ‏كثيراً ،فشطب هلال اسم (صالح) ووضع فوقع(طالح) لِحقده على الدكتور حاتم ،واترك لك ‏تقدير نفسية هلال وأمانته بعد هذا ،وهناك المزيد المزيد ..‏
> ‏  ‏


ما علاقة هذا الجزء من كلامك بالعداوة بين الحكومة الطائفية وبين النظام العراقي السابق؟

وسؤال أرجو أن تجيب عليه بوضوح ومباشرة : كيف علمت بأن هلال قد شطب (صالح) وكتب فوقها (طالح)؟ هل أنت نفسك الخالدي؟ أم هل أطلعك الخالدي على هذا؟ أم هل رأيت الشطب بعد الطبع؟ أم في نسخة محفوظة لديك؟ وهلا تكرمت بتصويرها لنبدأ بالتصديق مثلك.

يعني لابد حتى يكون كلامك منطقيا ومصدقا وغير مرسل أن تضع الأدلة القاطعة والحاسمة وبخصوص مسألة الشطب هذه أين صورة خط هلال التي شطب فيها على اسم (صالح) وكتب فوقه (طالح)؟

واعلم أن كلامي كله هو على سبيل الرغبة في الحصول على فائدة ما من هذا الموضوع الذي طال ولم نخرج منه بشيء حتى الآن

----------


## شتا العربي

وقد سألك أستاذنا الكبير (خزانة الأدب) عدة أسئلة لم تجب عليها وبدلا من أن تجيب على الأسئلة الواضحة ذهبت تكلمنا عن أخت هلال وزوجها؟
فليتك ترجع وتتفاعل مع الموضوع الذي بدأته أنت أو تعتذر مشكورا عن اتهامك السابق بغير دليل
حتى نخرج من الموضوع بفائدة

شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## سعد هلال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى اخي الفاضل (شتا العربي)‏
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قرأْتُ تعقيبيك الكريمين واليك الجواب:‏
‏1-‏	أنا لستُ الخالدي ،وما ذكرتهُ كان عنه،وتعلم به اللجنة في بيت الحكمة ،ويعلم به ‏كثيرون.‏
‏2-‏	قولك انني طائفي غير صحيح ،فانا أمقت الطائفية،والمنا  دين بها ،بل أنا مسلم ‏موحّد،وما اقتبسته من كلامي ديوان الكميت المطبوع في(النجف الاشرف)فهو هكذا مطبوع ‏على الغلاف،مثلما ذكرتُ اسماء مدن أخرى،ولا أدري ما الخطأ في هذا ؟والنجف ‏تشرّفت بمرقد الامام عليّ بن أبي طالب عليه السلام ،ولا أحد من المسلمين ينكر هذا.‏
‏3-‏	لقد أجبتُ على أسئلة اخي الفاضل الاستاذ (خزانة الادب).‏
‏4-‏	الدكتور زكي ذاكر العاني قُتِل وهو يهمّ بالذهاب الى الجامعة المستنصرية،وقد قتله ‏المجرمون ،وهل تريد مني الدفاع عن القتلة والارهابيين؟ الارهابي هو الذي يقتل ‏الابرياء بغير ذنب والناس العزّل وأصحاب الكفاءات...‏
‏5-‏	سار المقال عن هلال هكذا بغير رغبة مني،وإلاّ فأنا تحدثت عن التحقيقات المسروقة ‏عن المحققين العرب ،وكانت حصته هي الاكبر،كونه نشر كثيرا من النصوص، ثم لا ‏تنسى ان اسئلة اخي الحبيب (خزانة الادب) هي التي جعلتني أُطيل في ‏الموضوع،وكان أخي (وافي)قد سألني أسئلة اخرى.‏
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الأخ الفاضل
حبذا لو لم تجعلني سبب التركيز على هلال ناجي، بينما يدرك القراء الكرام أنك تكتب عنه بعاطفة ملتهبة!

وعلى كل حال، الرد التفصيلي على كلامك يمر بمراحله الأخيرة، وأودّ - للمرة الثالثة - أن تجيب على سؤالي الذي سألتك إياه:
كم من الفصول الأربعين سرق هلال ناجي من القيسي؟ وأين؟
وما عليك أن يكون جهلنا بالمجلات العراقية كسكّان (واق الواق!)، فها نحن نطلب منك الإفادة!
بانتظار جوابك بارك الله فيك

----------


## شتا العربي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الى اخي الفاضل (شتا العربي)‏
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> قرأْتُ تعقيبيك الكريمين واليك الجواب:‏


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وشكرا جزيلا للرد والتعقيب
وهاك تعقيبي على ما تفضلت به



> ‏1-‏	أنا لستُ الخالدي ،وما ذكرتهُ كان عنه،وتعلم به اللجنة في بيت الحكمة ،ويعلم به ‏كثيرون.‏


أولا: أنا أعلم أنك لست هو، ولكنك تقول عنه ما لا يعرفه غيره.
فمن هذه الجهة كان سؤالي.
ثانيا: كلامك هذا يعني أن التهمة الموجهة لناجي هنا قد سقطت لأنه لا دليل عليها سوى الشائعات التي يعلم بها فلان أو فلان ولا يوجد شيء موثق يمكن أن يعتمد عليه.
وحتى لو كان هؤلاء يعلمون فلابد من بيان موثوقيتهم والإتيان بموضع الشطب الذي قام فيه ناجي بشطب اسم (صالح) وكتابة (طالح) بدلا منه، ومقارنته بخطه المعروف بواسطة خبراء مقارنة الخطوط حتى تثبت التهمة
لأن قول الخالدي ليس بأولى بالقبول من قول ناجي فالمهم هو الدليل والبرهان
لكن فلان يعلم وفلان لا يعلم فهذه كلها إحالات على سراب ومجهول غير موثق وقد يدخل فيه الحسد والتنافس وأمور أخرى الله اعلم بها
المهم أن اتهام ناجي في هذه المسألة لا يثبت بمجرد ادعاء فلان من الناس
فالدعاوى إن لم يقيموا عليها بينات أصحابها أدعياء



> ‏2-‏	قولك انني طائفي غير صحيح ،فانا أمقت الطائفية، والمنادين بها ،بل أنا مسلم ‏موحّد،وما اقتبسته من كلامي ديوان الكميت المطبوع في(النجف الاشرف)فهو هكذا مطبوع ‏على الغلاف،مثلما ذكرتُ اسماء مدن أخرى،ولا أدري ما الخطأ في هذا ؟والنجف ‏تشرّفت بمرقد الامام عليّ بن أبي طالب عليه السلام ،ولا أحد من المسلمين ينكر هذا.‏


أنا لم أتهمك بشيء من تلقاء نفسي وإنما الواضح من كلامك أنك لست من أهل السنة، ونحن نريد أن نسمع منك، ولكن أخبرنا بوضوح عن توجهك، لأن الأمور والخصومات والعداوات في العراق فيها الكثير من الطائفية كما لا يخفاك.
وإنا لم أعتمد في انطباعي هذا على عبارة (النجف الأشرف) فقط ولكن هناك عبارات أخرى، لكن لم أحب الإطالة في هذه المسألة أصلا.



> ‏3-‏	لقد أجبتُ على أسئلة اخي الفاضل الاستاذ (خزانة الادب).‏


هناك العديد من الأسئلة لم تجب عليها ويمكنك مقارنة آخر مشاركاته بآخر مشاركاتك وتستدرك الجواب عن الباقي لنستفيد منكم جميعا.
وقد رأيت أخي الفاضل الأستاذ (خزانة الأدب) قد أعاد توجيه بعض ما سأله لك مرة أخرى في مشاركته السابقة.



> ‏4-‏	الدكتور زكي ذاكر العاني قُتِل وهو يهمّ بالذهاب الى الجامعة المستنصرية،وقد قتله ‏المجرمون ،وهل تريد مني الدفاع عن القتلة والارهابيين؟ الارهابي هو الذي يقتل ‏الابرياء بغير ذنب والناس العزّل وأصحاب الكفاءات...‏


أنا لم أطالبك بالدفاع عن أحد، كما لم أدافع أنا عن أحد، وإنما أود الوصول لفائدة ما من هذا الموضوع لنستفيد جميعا.
لم تذكر شيئا عن الدكتور العاني وسبب قتله وهوية الفئة التي قتلته وإلى أي تيار تنتمي وما هي دوافعها من وراء هذا الحادث؟ فأنا شخصيا لا أعرف الكثير عن هذا الحادث وأود السماع منك.
====
سؤال: ما رأيك في موضوع هذا الرابط؟
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1001383
وخاصة ما ذكره الأخ أبو حنظلة في آخر مشاركة في الرابط (مشاركة 10) وإحالته على ما ذكره هلال في كتابه بحوث في النقد التراثي ص269-287، 175 ومجلة معهد المخطوطات العربية ع 39 ج 1 ص161، 163 .
هلا أفدت برأيك وبما في هذه الإحالات؟



> ‏والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سعد هلال

‏  تفصيل سرقات هلال ناجي في كتاب (المستدرك على صناع الدواوين)‏
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
‏ أخي الأستاذ (خزانة الأدب) ،حفظك الله وأنجح مقاصدك
‏ تأخرتُ في الإجابة عن طلب أخي (خزانة الأدب) لأمرين:‏
الأول : انهماكي في تهيئة النسخة النهائية من كتابٍ لي عن أحد شعراء الأيوبيين ،تطبعه ‏الجامعة .‏
‏  والثاني : لعلمي انني قد أشرتُ الى بعض ما أراد عزيزي (خزانة الادب) من أمثلة ‏ودلائل،و(يكفي من القلادة ما أحاط بالعنق) ،ولكن نزولاً عند رغبته الكريمة التي لا استطيع ‏لها ردًا ،ولأن غايتي هي (الإفادة) لا غير ،أقولُ له : حباً وكرامة، واليك والقراء الكرام ما ‏ورد في :المستدرك على صناع الدواوين.‏
‏ وقبل هذا أذكر أنَّ المقدمة ، كُتبتْ مناصفةً:القيسي من ص 5-6(إلى نهاية الفقرة الثانية)، ‏هلال من ص6(من فقرة : وكانت كلمة العماد ..إلى نهاية المقدمة).‏
‏ أذكر هذا لتعلم انني اعرف أسلوب الرجلين جيداً .فهما واضحان عندي كالشمس في كبد ‏السماء،وأعرف منهجيهما وما نشرا جيداً.‏
‏  أولاً :حصة (فصول) هلال ناجي : ‏
‏ عليّ محمد بن بسام،ابن رشيق ،الثعالبي،الحسي  ن بن الضحاك، ،ابن طباطبا،الكميت بن ‏زيد،مروان بن أبي حفصة ، الحارثي ، الصنوبري (لم يرد اسم هلال ،ولكنه له، ومن حقِّهِ ‏،نشره في مجلة المورد،المجلد السادس ،العدد الاول،1977، ص 284- 288 ) ، شعر ‏الخوارج،الصاح   بن عباد،الأُخيطل الاحوازي،أبو هفان ، الناشىء الأكبر،المريمي ، دعبل ‏بن علي الخزاعي،أبو بكر الصولي ، ديوان  الدوبيت ،القاضي التنوخي.‏
‏ المجموع = 19 مستدركاً .‏
‏ ثانياً :حصة (فصول) القيسي:‏
‏  - محمود الوراق،
‏  - سابق البربري،
‏  - عبد الصمد بن المعذل،
‏  - جحظة الرمكي،
‏(نُشرتْ كُلُّها في مجلة المورد ،العدد الثالث ،1989، ص 152- 163).  ‏
‏   - المستدرك على دواوين الشعراء /وضم الشعراء: عويف القوافي،شبيب بن ‏البرصاء،المغي  ة بن حبناء،طريح الثقفي،محمد بن بشير،عبيد بن ايوب،(نُشرتْ كُلُّها في ‏مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي، المجلد 41 ، ج 1 ، 1990). ‏
‏     - مالك بن الريب
‏-عبيد الله بن الحر،
‏ - كعب بن معدان،
‏ - نصر بن سيار،
‏ - عبد الصمد بن المعذل
‏(نُشرتْ كُلُّها في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي، المجلد الحادي والثلاثون ، الجزء ‏الثاني، 1400هـ- 1980، ص 290- 313 ) .‏
مجموع الفصول= 10 .‏
ثالثاً:الحصص (الفصول) المشتركة لكنها جاءت باسم هلال فقط: ‏
‏1- أبو الشيص :نشر القيسي مستدركاً في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،الجزء ‏الاول،1990،ص 128- 130 ،ثُم كتب الدكتور جليل العطية مستدركاً جديداً ‏في مجلة (عالم الكتب) السعودية ، المجلد الاول، العدد السادس، 1985، ص ‏‏105- 109 .‏
‏ 2- أبو علي البصير : نشر القيسي مستدركاً لهُ في مجلة المجمع العلمي ‏العراقي ،الجزء الاول،1990،ص 131 – 132 .‏
‏  ونشر محمد حسين الاعرجي مستدركاً في مجلة المورد ،المجلد الثاني،العدد ‏الثاني،1972، 249- 253).‏
‏ وقد أورد ثلاثة أبيات عن شرح نهج البلاغة ،اخذها هلال منه برقم 11،من ‏دون أن يشير اليه،وهو ما كشفه الاعرجي في مقدمة تحقيقهِ:ديوان الحماني ، ‏دار صادر ، بيروت ،1998، ص 8 .‏
‏3- سعيد بن حميد ، نشر القيسي مستدركاً في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ‏،الجزء الاول،1990،ص 102- 106 ، في 34 بيتًا.‏
‏ 4- ابزون العماني  :وردتْ أربع قطع بين قصيدة ومقطّعة " بقلم هلال ناجي " ‏، والصحيح أن الثالثة والرابعة للقيسي نشرهما في مجلة المجمع العلمي ‏العراقي ،الجزء الاول،1990،ص 130- 131 .‏
‏ 5- عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن طاهر  :وردتْ 61 قطعة " بقلم هلال ناجي " ، ‏والصحيح ان ستة عشر منها لِلقيسي نشرها في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ‏،الجزء الأول،1990،ص 96- 102 .‏
‏ 6- إبراهيم بن العباس الصولي :في مجلة المورد ،العدد الثالث ،1989 ، ص ‏‏163-164نشر القيسي مستدركه، وضمّ 23 بيتَا.‏
‏ 7- العطوي : في مجلة المورد ،العدد الثالث ،1989، ص 164 ،نشر القيسي ‏مستدركه على شعر(العطوي) وضمّ  تسعة ابيات.‏
‏8 - عبد الله بن طاهر: نشر اِلقيسي مستدركاً في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ‏،الجزء الأول،1990،ص 91- 96 ،وضم إحدى عشرة قطعة .‏
‏9- الخريمي  :وردتْ تسع قطع بين قصيدة ومقطّعة " بقلم هلال ناجي " ، وتقع ‏ستة وتسعين بيتًا ،والصحيح أنَّ القطع المرقّمة : 1 ، 2، 3، 6، 7، 8، من ‏حصة القيسي نشرها في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،الجزء الأول،1990،ص ‏‏118- 128 .وحصة هلال هما القطعتان 4 و 9 ،وهما في:ستة أبيات فقط.‏
‏  10- العتابي : نشر زكي ذاكر العاني مستدركاً في مجلة المورد‎ ‎،مج 13 ، ع 3 ‏، ‏‏1984م ، ثم الدكتور القيسي في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ، مج 41 ، الجزء ‏الأول ، 1990، ص 113- 118 ، في ست عشرة قطعة في 37 بيتَا، والقطع هي ‏‏: 5 ،6 ،7 ،8 ، 9 ،10 ، 11 ، 13، 17 ، 18 ، 19 ، 22 ، 23 ، 27، 28 ‏،32 ، 33 ، 37، 38، 40 ،41 ، 42 ، 43 ، 46 ، 48 ، 50 . ‏
المجموع = 10 مستدركات . ‏
رابعاً: الحصص(الفصول)الت  ي أخذها هلال من غير القيسي:‏
‏ - ابن ميادة:نشر ديوانه محمد نايف الدليمي، ونشر الدكتور حنا جميل حداد ‏مستدركاً عليهِ في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية الاردني ، العدد 15- 16، ‏‏1402هـ- 1982، ص 197- 219، فأخذ منه هلال معظمه .‏
‏ - الببغاء ،أخذه من الدكتور سعود عبد الجابر ،قطر،1983،والقطع عندهُ: 13 ‏، 15 ، 24 ، 26 ، 48 ، 53 ، 54 ، 61 ، 58 ، 84 ، 87 ، 37 ، 47 ، ‏‏57 ، 73 .‏
‏  وأخذها هلال ناجي مع مصادرها بالأرقام : 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، ‏‏10 ،11 ، 12 ، 13 ، 16 ، 17 ، 18 ، 19 ، وعددها 43 بيتاً .‏
‏  - ديك الجن،أخذهُ من مستدركٍ نَشرهُ محمد يحيى زين الدين في مجلة مجمع ‏اللغة العربية بدمشق ،المجلد 51، الجزء الاول، 1976م ،ص 151- 174، ‏ونشر مصباح غلاونجي مستدركاً آخر في (مجلة التراث العربي ) السورية ‏،العدد 18،1985 ، ونشر خير الدين شمسي مستدركاً آخر في (مجلة التراث ‏العربي ) ،العدد 25- 26 ،1986م.‏
‏ - البستي،نشر هلال المادة في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،المجلد 32، ‏‏1981، ص 606- 623،،ولمّا نشر الدكتور حاتم صالح الضامن مستدركاً ‏على الديوان في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق،المجلد 66،الجزء 4، ‏‏1991، ص 727- 751، وقد وردت فيه قطعاً من(الدر الفريد)،(أخذها) منه ‏هلال وهو ينشر مستدركاً ثانيًا له في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية بِدمشق ،الجزء ‏الاول،1995،ص 111- 154،وهي :25،49،50،56،67،33 ، 80، 81، ‏‏82، 84 ، 85 ، 86 ،87 ،88 ،90 ،99 ،100 ، 101 ، 102 ، 103 ،  ‏‏122 ، 123 ، 127 ،  129 ، 133 ، 134 ، 135 ، 173 ، 138 ، 143 ‏، 144 ، 148 ، 151 ، 156 ، 157 ،  158 ، 159 ، 160 ، 161 ، ‏‏166 .‏
‏  فهو ياخذ من الضامن ثم يهاجمه وينظم فيه ديوانًا في الهجاء الفاحش !‏
‏- العكوك: استدرك على طبعة احمد نصيف الجنابي المطبوعة في سنة ‏‏1971،مطبعة الآداب في النجف الأشرف (هكذا ورد على الغلاف)، وحين نشر ‏الدكتور حسين عطوان جمعهُ للديوان نفسه،في القاهرة 1972،اخذ منهُ ‏ليستدرك على طبعة الجنابي!‏
‏  المجموع = 12 مستدركاً.‏
‏ وكنت قد أشرتُ الى (أخذه ) من العطية والأعرجي .‏
ألا بلَّغت ، اللهم فاشهد .‏
ملاحظتان :‏
‏1-‏	يلاحظ أنَّ هلالاً أخرج من مقال زميله القيسي المنشور في مجلة ‏المورد،العدد الثالث ،1989،مُستدركيهِ على ديواني :إبراهيم بن العباس ‏الصولي والعطوي،وأضاف إليهما قِطعاً ،ونشر ذلك باسمه).‏
‏2-‏	المستدرك على ديوان عليّ بن الجهم ،الوارد في اول الكتاب ،القطع8، 9 ، ‏‏10 ، 11 ، 12 ، 13 ، 14 ليست لهلال بل للقيسي ، وقد وردت في (الدر ‏الفريد) ،ولكني لا أعرف اين نشرها القيسي .وأذكرُ هذا للأمانة العلمية ‏،وأعرف أسلوب هلال – كما قلتُ من قبل- وكيفية تعامله مع المصادر.‏
‏  ............‏
‏    أترك لك أخي(خزانة الأدب) والقراء الكرام الحُكمَ على ما قدَّمتُ من دلائل ‏على هذا السَّطو الواضح في مجلات علمية مشهورة ،ومن محققين معروفين ‏،مع العلم ان هناك غير ذلك ممّا ذكرتُ بعضه،وأخفيتُ بعضه الآخر،بضمنه ما ‏نشره في مجلات العرب وعالم الكتب ......، أما ما ذكرتَهُ من (العاطفة ‏الملتهبة) في كلامي فهي شيء طبيعيّ، وهي موجودة في كلامك أيضاً ، ‏فالإنسان يتأثر بما يراه ويقرأه ويسمعه ، فقد كتبتُ عن الشيخ حمد الجاسر ، ‏عليه الرحمة ، والمرحوم الدكتور مصطفى جواد ،وعبد السلام هارون ومحمود ‏محمد شاكر،وسواهما من أساطين العلم والأخلاق ،وما قدّموا من مآثر ‏جليلة،كتبتُ هذا بعاطفة لكنها لم تخل من(منهج)و(أدلة) ،وأثنيتُ على جهودهم ‏الخيِّرة ،أمَّا مَن يلبس لباس أهل العلم – كهلال - وهو على هذه الدرجة من ‏انعدام الأخلاق، فما تراني أفعل معه،هل اسكت عن سرقاته ؟، لا ، فكيف بهِ وهو ‏يزدادُ اصراراً على السرقة ويهاجم مَنْ ينتقدهِ ويهجوهُم بأحطِّ الالفاظ السوقيّة ‏المبتذلة ، سواء في الدواوين التي نظمها أو في الشارع، وهو فعْلِ مَنْ لا حصاة ‏‏(رزانة ووقار) لهُ:‏
‏  
وإِنَّ لسان المرء ما لمْ يكنْ لهُ 		حصاةٌ على عوراتِهِ لدليلُ 
‏   وأقسم بالله لو عرفتَ الرجل حقّ معرفتنا له- نحن في العراق - لرأيتَ أنني لم ‏أظلمه وانَّ كلامي ليس فيه(عاطفة ملتهبة) ولا متحيزة، بل الحقّ الحقّ.(ويكفي أنني ‏ذكرتُ أنَّ المستدرك على ديوان الصنوبري هو له) ، وما تركتُ مِمَّا أعرفه عنه ‏الكثير الكثير،وينطبق عليه المثل " تسمع بالمعيدي خير من أنْ تراه" ، ويشهد بهذا ‏جُلّة من أهل العلم والإنصاف من البصرة الى الانبار ،( وعلى ذِكر الانبار، فقد ‏حدثني صديقٌ لي من جامعتها _ وهو من أهالي الفلوجة الكرام _ أن هلالاً سرق ‏من الدكتور خلف رشيد نعمان تحقيق كتاب (الأوراق) للصولي ونشره قبله في ‏بيروت ،برغم ان الدكتور خلف قدّمه للنشر ببغداد ،قبل ان يبدأ هلال بالتحقيق !) .‏
‏   وبعدُ،
‏    فَقد ألّف الدكتور داود سلّوم كتاباً عنوانهُ (السرقات الفنية للآثار الأدبية – ‏الدكتور محمد نبيل طريفي أنموذجاً) ، طبعهُ ببغداد ، 2005، واقترح انْ يُرشَّح ‏الطريفي إلى جائزة نوبل على سرقاتهِ ،ص 85 .‏
‏  وأظنّ أنَّ هلالاً أولى بالترشيح لِهذه الجائزة لسرقاته "الغزيرة"،والى جائزة ‏‏(الاوسكار) ايضاً في "فن" السرقة وتعميتها.‏
‏  اكرر دعوتي لك ،للتأكد من صدق ما سطَّرته ،وأَنا صادقٌ،أنْ تقوم بنشر نقدٍ ‏لك على أحد كتبه.. وانتظر .‏
‏   رعاك الله وأعانك على طريق الحق وسدد خطاك ،ونتمنى أن نقرأ لك الجديد ‏من أعمالك العلمية.‏

----------


## سعد هلال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
‏ اخي المِفضال (شتا العربي)‏
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قرأتُ تعقيبكَ على ما ذكرتُ ،وأُحيِّيكَ ثانيةً ،فأقولُ:‏
‏1- قضية شطب اسم (صالح) أصبحتْ حديث الناس، في شارع المكتبات ببغداد، ‏حيثُ يجلس الأدباء في سوق الورّاقين والمطابع،وأعضاء اللجنة في بيت الحكمة اطّلعوا ‏عليها، وقولكَ (ولكنك تقول عنه ما لا يعرفه غيره ) غير صحيح ، لأن خبر القضية ‏معروف وذائع ببغداد ‏‎.‎
وقلتَ:(وحتى لو كان هؤلاء يعلمون فلابد من بيان موثوقيتهم والإتيان بموضع الشطب ‏الذي قام‎ ‎فيه ناجي بشطب اسم (صالح) وكتابة (طالح) بدلا منه، ومقارنته بخطه ‏المعروف بواسطة‏‎ ‎خبراء مقارنة الخطوط حتى تثبت التهمة‎ 
لأن قول الخالدي ليس بأولى بالقبول من قول‎ ‎ناجي فالمهم هو الدليل والبرهان).‏
‏  واشهد أنّ كلامك صحيح ، لا شائبة فيه،ولكن هؤلاء مشهود لهم بالثقة ‏والاطمئنان في كلامهم، وهم عدول، ومن المؤسف أنني لا أستطيعُ أنْ أرسل لك ‏بصورة من الصفحة المشطوبة،لأنَّ مطبعة بيت الحكمة قد احترقتْ عند الهجوم ‏الامريكي على بغداد،ولكن الخبر قد شاع سنة 2002م ،أي قبل الحريق بنحو ‏سنة،وأُؤكد لك ان قول الخالدي عندي وعندهم أولى بالقبول من كلام ناجي .‏
‏  وأرجو أن تعلم ان الخالدي عالمٌ علاَّمة ،لكن ليس لهُ صِيْتٌ كهلال، فلمْ يكن ‏مجرد رجل صنع بعض فهارس كتب هلال ، لا لا ،بل كان يُصحِّح ما يكتبه  ‏،وكم من مرّةٍ فاتت هلال أشياء في التراجم ،فاستدركها عليه الخالدي وهو ‏يصحَّح التجارب الثانية من كتبهِ ، وأهدى له بضعة كتب ، فهو يقرأ الكتب ‏بتمعُّن يُشهد لهُ،ويصححها ثم يصنع فهارسها ،وهو متخصِّص بتراجم ‏الرجال، بل هو أوَّل باحث عربي اكتشف اسم المؤلف الحقيقي لكتاب (التبيان ‏في شرح الديوان) المنسوب للعكبري ،فقال انه ليس للعكبري ولا لابن عدلان ‏، ولا للهذباني الكورانيّ ،كما رأى بلاشير أو الدكتور مصطفى جواد أو ‏الدكتور شاكر الفحام ،بل قال :انه لأبي علي الحسن بن أحمد السعدي العبادي ‏الخزرجي المقرىء ، المُتوفى سنة 639هـ، بِأدلَّةٍ .‏
‏   الخلاصة: إن هلالاً سبقَ أنْ نظم ديواناً مليئاً بالعُهر والإسفاف في حق ‏الضامن،فلا تستغرب أو تستكثر عليه أن يشطب كلمة من كتابٍ يذكرهُ. ‏
‏3-‏	أخي الحبيب ،الطائفية جاءتنا من نظام صدام السابق ،وهو يفرق بين المذاهب ‏الإسلامية،ويق  ل السنة والشيعة ،وعندما جاء اللعين الأمريكي (بول بريمر) ثبَّت ‏الطائفية ،ولكن الحكومة اليوم متنوعة بين السنة والشيعة والنصارى ،وأطياف ‏الشعب كافة،أما مَنْ يقل غير هذا فهو لا يعرف حقيقة مجريات الأمور،ويسمع من ‏غير أهل العراق، والدكتور العاني على مذهب أهل السنة ،وسبب قتله غير ‏معروف ،وأنا لا أعرف تفاصيل تلك الجريمة النكراء،لكن أعرف أن المجرمين – ‏مهما كانوا فهم مجرمون ،ومنهم مَنْ يقتل من أجل المال ،أو الاشتباه،أو على ‏الهويَّة،وبصم  ت بقايا البعثيين واضحة،مع العلم أن ليس كل البعثيين مجرمين ،وقد ‏قُتِلَ من الدكاترة – سنة وشيعة – أكثر من 250 دكتورا ،ومنهم الدكتور محمود ‏جاسم الدرويش ،والدكتور حاكم مالك من جامعة القادسية(الديوا  ية) جنوب ‏العراق ،وهو من الشيعة،أقول لك هذا ونحن نبذنا عبارة(سنة وشيعة) منذ زمن ‏طويل ،ولكن نسمعها في الإذاعة والتلفاز والانترنت فقط،ولا مكان لها عندنا .‏
‏ وقولك : (وإلى أي تيار تنتمي ) ،فأنا لست في الحكومة ،بل من منتقديها.‏
وأنا عندما أكتب الذي أكتبه لا يهمني مذهب فلان ،بل ما قدّمَ .‏
‏ 4- طلبك الكريم البحث في (ما ذكره‎ ‎هلال في كتابه بحوث في النقد التراثي ‏ص269-287، 175 ومجلة معهد المخطوطات العربية ع‎ ‎‏39‏‎ ‎ج 1 ص161، ‏
‏163‏‎.‎هلا أفدت برأيك وبما في هذه الإحالات؟) .‏
‏  -الأخ ابو حنظلة يشير إلى كتاب(بحوث في النقد التراثي) وفيه نقد كتاب ألّفهُ ‏الدكتور الضامن ودرَّسه في كلية الآداب بجامعة بغداد،قبل أن يغادر إلى ‏دبي،ولعلي أشرتُ إلى شيء منه في تعقيبي على أخي الكريم (وافي) .وكلام ‏هلال نشرهُ في جريدة (العراق) في ثلاث حلقات 25/ 7/ 1992،و5/ ‏‏8/1992، و13 / 8/ 1992،لكن الضامن كان يذكر مصادر النقول ‏والإحالات، بخلاف هلال،وأنا لا أُدافع عن الضامن ،بل ما أراهُ صواباً،وإلاَّ ‏فهناك (سرقات) يعرفها هلال لكنه يتركها ،لأنّ (السارق) صديقه!‏
‏   وسلامٌ حارٌ لك من أخيكَ المُحبّ لكُ .‏

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الأخ الفاضل 
حفظك الله وسَّدد أعمالك، وأشكرك على ما تفضَّلت به من الإفادة، وليس لي غرض إلا معرفة الحقيقة وتحرير التهمة. وقد أخبرتك أنني عديم الصلة الشخصية بهلال ناجي، وهذا الذي أكتبه عنه كنت سأكتب مثله في الدفاع عن أي تراثيّ في وزنه يتعرَّض لتهمة كهذه. وبحمد الله ليست لي خصومات ولا عداوات، والجميع على العين والرأس، نأخذ ونترك، ونشكر ونتغافل. 
وقد كتبت منذ سنوات كثيرة نقداً لكتاب محقَّق، ولم أكتب إلا صواباً، ومع ذلك ندمتُ لأنني لم أشكر ذلك الفاضل على بعثه للكتاب وانصرفت إلى تعداد أخطائه.
وإنني لأتصفح كتباً يخرجها أحبابنا في العراق - العراق هذه لأجلك! - فأجدها سقيمة الورق والحروف، وتحقيقها دون المستوى المطلوب بكثير، ثم أستدرك فأقول: ما على المحسنين من سبيل! لقد بذلوا ما في وسعهم لخدمة هذا التراث، فشكر الله لهم!
وأنت باحثٌ يرجى لك مستقبل مرموق، إن وضعت هذه الأمور غير العلمية دبر أذنيك وتحت قديك، لأنها إضاعة للمواهب والطاقات، وإن مدَّ الله في عمرك فستعلم أنني قد محضتك النصيحة، وإن اعتبرته تجاوزاً فأنا أعتذر إليك. 
وأما ما ذكرته من التفصيل، فلي عليه ملاحظات:
1 - المستدرك على الصنوبري منسوب لهلال في الفهارس 2 / 429
2 - لا نزال نرقم على الماء، رغم كل هذا البيان والتفصيل!
اتفقنا على (أولاً وثانياً)، ولنترك (رابعاً) إلى حين لئلا يتشعَّب الموضوع، ولنركِّز على الفصول العشرة المسرودة تحت (ثالثاً).
لقد اتضح من كلامك ما لم تصرِّح به إلى الآن، وهو أن القيسي لم ينشر هذه الفصول العشرة في المجلات، وإنما نشر فصولاً أخرى موازية لها، ولك أن تذهب إلى أن فصول الكتاب استفادت أو سرقت من فصول القيسي. لا بأس!
ولكن بقي شيء لم تصرِّح به إلى الآن، ولا يوجد في كلامك إشارات إليه، وهو: 
هل نشر هلال ناجي فصولاً عشرة في المجلات، موازية لفصول القيسي العشرة؟ وأين؟ 
وأنا أسألك هذا لأنك تعرف المجلات العراقية تمامًا!
فإن كان الجواب بالإيجاب فالسؤال الذي تؤول إليه كل الأسئلة: 
هل فصول الكتاب العشرة هي فصول القيسي أم فصول ناجي؟
ولا فائدة من مقارنة أرقام القطع إلا بعد الإجابة الواضحة على هذا السؤال. 
وأنا بطبيعة الحال أدرك الجواب من تعدادك لأرقام القطع، ولكن أريد الإجابة المباشرة. 
وبالنسبة للأبحاث فهي كثيرة، ولكن مشاغل الحياة لا تنتهي، وسترى ما يسرّك إن شاء الله
مع تحياتي لك

----------


## شتا العربي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ‏ اخي المِفضال (شتا العربي)‏
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> قرأتُ تعقيبكَ على ما ذكرتُ ،وأُحيِّيكَ ثانيةً ،فأقولُ:‏


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. أخي الفاضل
ولك التحية أيضا وشكر الله لكم الرد والإفادة



> ‏1- قضية شطب اسم (صالح) أصبحتْ حديث الناس، في شارع المكتبات ببغداد، ‏حيثُ يجلس الأدباء في سوق الورّاقين والمطابع،وأعضاء اللجنة في بيت الحكمة اطّلعوا ‏عليها، وقولكَ (ولكنك تقول عنه ما لا يعرفه غيره ) غير صحيح ، لأن خبر القضية ‏معروف وذائع ببغداد ‏‎.‎
> وقلتَ:(وحتى لو كان هؤلاء يعلمون فلابد من بيان موثوقيتهم والإتيان بموضع الشطب ‏الذي قام‎ ‎فيه ناجي بشطب اسم (صالح) وكتابة (طالح) بدلا منه، ومقارنته بخطه ‏المعروف بواسطة‏‎ ‎خبراء مقارنة الخطوط حتى تثبت التهمة‎ 
> لأن قول الخالدي ليس بأولى بالقبول من قول‎ ‎ناجي فالمهم هو الدليل والبرهان).‏
> ‏  واشهد أنّ كلامك صحيح ، لا شائبة فيه،ولكن هؤلاء مشهود لهم بالثقة ‏والاطمئنان في كلامهم، وهم عدول، ومن المؤسف أنني لا أستطيعُ أنْ أرسل لك ‏بصورة من الصفحة المشطوبة،لأنَّ مطبعة بيت الحكمة قد احترقتْ عند الهجوم ‏الامريكي على بغداد،ولكن الخبر قد شاع سنة 2002م ،أي قبل الحريق بنحو ‏سنة،وأُؤكد لك ان قول الخالدي عندي وعندهم أولى بالقبول من كلام ناجي .‏


ما دام الأمر كذلك فالتهمة هنا يصعب إثباتها أخي الفاضل.
وحتى لو سلمنا بما تفضلت به فسيقول لنا البعض (وهذا حق) إن التهمة قد سقطت لفقدان الدليل أو ضياعه بالحرق أو بغيره.
وأعراض الناس لها حرمتها الكبيرة وليست بالهينة.
وصدقني أخي الفاضل أنا لا يهمني في الموضوع كله أي طرف على حساب طرف آخر ولم أدخل الموضوع أصلا إلا للاستفادة من الحوار.
خاصة وأنا أرى صوتا قادما من العراق (الذي نحبه) والأصوات الآتية من العراق نادرة جدا هذه الأيام فهذه فرصة لي على الأقل للاستفادة.

وبخصوص ما ذكرته أنت عن الخالدي وعلمه (ففيه من الأمور ما لا يكاد يعرفه غيره) لكنني لم أجادل في علمه ولا في علم غيره.
وأنت تعرف أن مسألة الصيت هذه ليست دليلا على العلم كما أن الجهل بالإنسان لا يستلزم أن يكون ضئيل العلم، خاصة وهناك الكثير من أهل العلم يحبون الانزواء والخمول.
فالشهرة ليست مقياسا في هذه الأمور بالضرورة.



> الخلاصة: إن هلالاً سبقَ أنْ نظم ديواناً مليئاً بالعُهر والإسفاف في حق ‏الضامن،فلا تستغرب أو تستكثر عليه أن يشطب كلمة من كتابٍ يذكرهُ. ‏


المسألة ليست استكثارا ولكنها أعراض ناس وحرمات صعبة المرتقى والأسلم أن لا يتكلم الإنسان في هذه الأمور أخي إلا في أمور واضحة كالشمس.
وصدقني أخي ما تعرض إنسان لذيول الناس إلا جرّوا ذيله هو الآخر.
فلابد من التريث والتثبت في هذه المسألة. 
بل قد تثبت بعض التهم لديك بدليل مقنع لديك أنت لكن لا يصح لك أن تنشرها في الناس لضعف الدليل أو لعدم اكتمال الأدلة المطلوبة لإثبات التهم والكلام في الأعراض.
وهذا ما كنت أود أن أقوله لك في كلامي السابق كله فليس كل ما يعلم يقال وليس كل ما يقال نملك عليه أدلة 
وأعراض الناس لها حرماتها يا أخي فرجاء التثبت والتريث مرارا قبل الكلام فيها 
بل قد يكون الإعراض عن هذه المسائل كلها أولى وأجدر لطالب العلم في كثير من الحالات فالعمر ليس طويلا لدرجة الاشتغال بهذه المسائل أصلا.

وبخصوص كلامك عن الطائفية فقد كان سؤالي للاستفادة من صوت قادم من العراق كما قلت لك قبل هذا، وهناك أصوات أخرى نستمع لها أيضا ونستفيد من الكل.
وقبل كل شيء وبعده نتمنى الخير والسلام لبلد حبيب على قلوب سائر العرب والمسلمين كالعراق.
مع تحفظي على بعض ما ورد في كلامك لكن ليس المجال مجال تفصيل في هذه المسائل هنا




> ‏ 4- طلبك الكريم البحث في (ما ذكره‎ ‎هلال في كتابه بحوث في النقد التراثي ‏ص269-287، 175 ومجلة معهد المخطوطات العربية ع‎ ‎‏39‏‎ ‎ج 1 ص161، ‏
> ‏163‏‎.‎هلا أفدت برأيك وبما في هذه الإحالات؟) .‏
> ‏  -الأخ ابو حنظلة يشير إلى كتاب(بحوث في النقد التراثي) وفيه نقد كتاب ألّفهُ ‏الدكتور الضامن ودرَّسه في كلية الآداب بجامعة بغداد،قبل أن يغادر إلى ‏دبي،ولعلي أشرتُ إلى شيء منه في تعقيبي على أخي الكريم (وافي) .وكلام ‏هلال نشرهُ في جريدة (العراق) في ثلاث حلقات 25/ 7/ 1992،و5/ ‏‏8/1992، و13 / 8/ 1992،لكن الضامن كان يذكر مصادر النقول ‏والإحالات، بخلاف هلال،وأنا لا أُدافع عن الضامن ،بل ما أراهُ صواباً،وإلاَّ ‏فهناك (سرقات) يعرفها هلال لكنه يتركها ،لأنّ (السارق) صديقه!‏


شكرا جزيلا لك على الإفادة وقد فهمت فحوى ما هنالك وأتمنى لو استطعت التوسع في الإفادة بشيء من التفصيل والنقل أكثر من هذا. أكون لك شاكرا.
‏


> وسلامٌ حارٌ لك من أخيكَ المُحبّ لكُ .‏


ولك بمثله أخي الفاضل وأتمنى لك كل توفيق.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## سعد هلال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ‏
‏  أخي الحبيب خزانة الأدب ‏
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تلقّيتُ تعقيبك الكريم الصادر عن قلبٍ طيِّب خيِّر مُحبّ للحقيقة ،وفي أدناه ما ‏أردتَ :‏
‏1-‏	قلتَ :(المستدرك على الصنوبري منسوب لهلال في الفهارس 2 / 429).‏
‏ وقلتُ : نعم ، لم يرد في المتن ولكنه وارد في الفهارس،وقد انتبهتُ الى هذا بعد دفعي ‏التعقيب، وشكراً لك، واقول :حتّى ولم يرد في الفهارس فأنا أعرفُ أين نُشر!.‏‎ 
‏2- قلتُ : (هل نشر هلال ناجي فصولاً عشرة في المجلات، موازية لفصول القيسي‎ ‎العشرة؟ وأين؟) .‏‎ ‎فإن كان الجواب بالإيجاب فالسؤال الذي تؤول إليه كل الأسئلة‎:  
هل فصول الكتاب العشرة هي فصول القيسي أم فصول ناجي؟) .‏‎ 
الجواب : لا ، لم ينشر هلال ناجي فصولاً عشرة في المجلات، موازية لفصول القيسي‎ ‎العشرة ، بل اتَّكأَ عليها وأضافَ إليها وذوَّبَها لِصالحهِ باسمهِ .فالفصول – في أصلها – ‏للقيسي .‏
‏  رعاكَ اللهُ وحماكَ وأجزل أجرك . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . ‏

----------


## سعد هلال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
‏ أخي الكريم (شتا العربي)‏
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد،
‏  أشكرُ لكَ تعقيبك ومواصلتك للموضوع ،وأُسلوبك العلمي في الردّ ،وجوابًا عبى سؤالك ‏أقولُ :‏
‏  لقد ألَّف الضامن كتابًا عنوانه ( علم اللغة ) صدرَ عن جامعة بغداد 1991،وبُعيد هذا ‏كتب هلال ناجي مقالاً نقديًا بعنوان ( الكتاب الجامعي المسروق ) نشرهُ في جريدة ‏‏(العراق) سنة 1992،ثم في كتابهِ (بحوث في النقد التراثي) ذكر فيه أنَّ الضامن نقل ‏نصوصاً طويلة من كُتبِ رجع إليها ، ولمْ يذكر أصحابها لا في المتن ولا الهوامش،ومنه كتاب ‏‏(علم اللغة) للدكتور أحمد مختار عمر.‏
‏  وقد اطّلعتُ على الكتاب وهو مقرّر على طلاب قسم اللغة العربية بجامعة بغداد، لا إنكار ‏في أنّ بعضَ ما قاله هلال صحيح ،ولكنَّ البعضَ الآخر غير صحيح، فقد ضَخَّم الأمور ‏الصغيرة، وتركَ جُهد الضامن في التأليف والتبويب، وأهمّ مِنْ هذا أنَّ الضامن ذكرَ كتباً ‏كثيرة رجع إليها صراحةً في الهوامش ، ثم قائمة المصادر.لكن هلال كان نقده مغرضاً ‏ابتداءً .‏
‏ وللفائدة أقول :كان الضامن قد حقَّق كتاب( التذكرة الفخرية ) بمشاركة القيسي ،وطُبع ببغداد ‏‏1984، ثم بيروت ، 1987، وفي الطبعتين ذكر الضامن في مقدمة التحقيق أن الدكتور يونس ‏السامرائي كتب " ملاحظات قيمة " على كتاب ( التذكرة الفخرية ) قبل طبعه ، شكرهُ عليها ‏محققا الكتابين ، ولكنَّني وجدتُ أنَّ الضامن عندما أعاد نشرَ الكتاب ثالثةً بمفرده في عن دار ‏البشائر بدمشق 2004م ، أسقط  كلمة الشكر ! وهذا أمر غير مقبول على الإطلاق لاسيما أنَّ ‏‏(ملاحظات ) السامرائي مهمة،ومن اختصاصهِ .‏
‏- نسيتُ أنْ أقولُ لكَ أنّ المرحوم الدكتور العاني هو أحد أصدقائي ،وكان يبعثُ اليّ بسلامه،كما ‏أرسل أحد طلاب الماجستير كي أُساعدَهُ في موضوع رسالته . ‏
‏  والشكر المدرار لك أخي الفاضل . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.‏

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> هل فصول الكتاب العشرة هي فصول القيسي أم فصول ناجي؟) .‏‎ 
> الجواب : لا ، لم ينشر هلال ناجي فصولاً عشرة في المجلات، موازية لفصول القيسي‎ ‎العشرة ، بل اتَّكأَ عليها وأضافَ إليها وذوَّبَها لِصالحهِ باسمهِ .فالفصول – في أصلها – ‏للقيسي .‏
> ‏‏


شكراً، ولو قلتَ هذا منذ عشرة أيام لاسترحت واسترحنا!




> وللفائدة أقول :كان الضامن قد حقَّق كتاب( التذكرة الفخرية ) بمشاركة القيسي ،وطُبع ببغداد ‏‏1984، ثم بيروت ، 1987، وفي الطبعتين ذكر الضامن في مقدمة التحقيق أن الدكتور يونس ‏السامرائي كتب " ملاحظات قيمة " على كتاب ( التذكرة الفخرية ) قبل طبعه ، شكرهُ عليها ‏محققا الكتابين ، ولكنَّني وجدتُ أنَّ الضامن عندما أعاد نشرَ الكتاب ثالثةً بمفرده في عن دار ‏البشائر بدمشق 2004م ، أسقط كلمة الشكر ! وهذا أمر غير مقبول على الإطلاق لاسيما أنَّ ‏‏(ملاحظات ) السامرائي مهمة، ومن اختصاصهِ .‏
> ‏‏


الموضوع أكبر من الدكتور يونس ‏السامرائي!
فالضامن لم ينشر الكتاب بمفرده، وإنما استولى على الكتاب وأسقط اسم القيسي من الغلاف!
النشر بمفرده معناه أن يقول: حقَّقتُ الكتاب من جديد بسبب كذا وكذا
ولكنَّ الذي قاله هو: (زميل) كتب المقدمة فأسقطتها ليكون الكتاب خالصًا لي!
ولم يذكر اسم القيسي أصلاً، مع أنه كان الأسبق على الغلاف في الطبعتين!
هذا هو أحد خصوم هلال ناجي، والذي نبَّه عليه هو هلال ناجي!
الرابط:
تحقيق النصوص... إلى أين؟؟ "التذكرة الفخرية.. أنموذجًا" الطبعة الثالثة - هلال ناجي
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=373

----------


## سعد هلال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ‏
‏  أخي الحبيب خزانة الأدب ‏
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل
كان سؤال أخي( شتا العربي) عن ما ورد في كتاب(بحوث في النقد التراثي) وقد أجبتهُ عنهُ ، لا ‏دفاعاً عن الضامن ولا عن هلال ناجي ،ثُمَّ استطردتُ أنا للكلام عن شيء لا أراهُ صحيحاً ،كي ‏لا يُقال أنا أُدافع عن الضامن ، بل أنا اختلفتُ معهُ في أشياء هو يعرفها، ولا أريد الدخول في ‏التفاصيل .‏
‏   وتعقيبكم الكريم سيجرني للحديث قضية تحقيق الكتاب، وستستغرب ما سأُحدِّثكَ عنه .
‏1-‏	الكتاب من تحقيق الدكتور الضامن فقط ،أرجو أنْ لا تستغرب هذا على الإطلاق، ‏وستأتيك الاخبار منِّي صادقةً ، لا لبسَ فيها ولا التواء.‏
‏2-‏	الدكتور الضامن أشرك معه القيسي من أجل نشر الكتاب ، وقد نُشر أولاً عن المجمع ‏العلمي العراقي 1984، وكان القيسي الأمين العام للمجمع ،وكلمته مسموعة ،كما ‏تعلم ، فتمَّ نشر الكتاب، ثُمَّ أُعيد نشرهُ في بيروت عالم الكتب ومكتبة النهضة ‏العربية،1987، والقيسي له علاقات مع بيروت، لم تكن للضامن وقتذاك.‏
‏3-‏	‏  كانت حصَّة القيسي المقدِّمة ، بل الجزء الانشائي منها، أما الحديث عن المؤلف ‏والمخطوطة وكلمة الشكر فهي - الى نهاية الكتاب - للضامن.‏
‏4-‏	الكتاب ومادتهُ لا أعرف للقيسي اهتمام بها، فهو يهتم بالعُصور الجاهلية والاسلامية ‏فقط ،ودواوينه المجموعة المحققة تشهد بذلك ،ومعها القسم الثاني من ‏كتاب(الزهرة)فا  ضامن ينشر الكتاب بمفرده.‏
‏5-‏	قولكَ : (وإنما استولى على الكتاب وأسقط اسم‎ ‎القيسي من الغلاف‎! 
النشر بمفرده معناه أن يقول: حقَّقتُ الكتاب من جديد‎ ‎بسبب كذا وكذا‎ 
ولكنَّ الذي قاله هو‎: (‎زميل‎) ‎كتب المقدمة‎ ‎فأسقطتها ليكون الكتاب خالصًا لي‎! 
ولم يذكر اسم القيسي أصلاً،‎ ‎مع أنه كان الأسبق على الغلاف في الطبعتين‎!‎‏)‏
قلتُ : هو لم يستولي على الكتاب ، بل هو تحقيقه،وأنا أعرف تحقيق واسلوب المحققين ‏جيدا، وأكرر أنا لا أُدافع عن الضامن ،بل هو لا يكلمني لخلاف لي معهُ-‏‎ 
ولكن كان الأُوْلَى في المنهج العلمي والأخلاقي أنْ يشرح في المقدمة تفاصيل القضية ‏،ليطَّلع القرَّاء الذين لا يعرفون الحقيقة على الحقيقة، وليقفوا معهُ ،لكنه لم يفعل هذا ، ‏وهذا الأمر خطأ وليس في صالحه، وقد استغل هلال هذا فكتب مقاله في نقد الطبعة ‏الثالثة في مجلة (العرب) ،.ولمْ ينتبه لإسقاط كلمة الشكر ! ،وقد قرأْتهُ جيداً وعرفتُ ‏مغزاهُ.‏
‏ اخي الحبيب ، هذه هي خلاصة القضية،أُقدِّمه  ا لكَ من غير تغليف أو تزويق . ولك خالص ‏تقديري .‏

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أيها الفاضل:
لعل القراء يلاحظون أنك تعتمد على (المعلومات الخاصة)!
هلال ناجي يتَّهم بأنه أعظم السُّراق في العالم بناء على معلومات خاصة، ويُبَرَّأُ خصومه من سرقات مكشوفة بناء على معلومات خاصة!

ولا أدري ما كان سيقول القيسي لو بعث من مرقده ورأى هذا الكلام يقال فيه!
وأنا لا أصدِّق أن محقّقًا مشهورًا يضع اسمه على كتاب ليس له فيه إلا مقدّمة إنشائية! ولو جلس القيسي إلى الكتاب يومًا واحدًا فسيكتب عشرات الملاحظات والتعليقات والقراءات، من باب الحياء على الأقلن أو ليعلم الضامن أنه ليس إمَّعة!

على أن ذلك كله لا يعنينا، والذي يعنينا أن الضامن أقرَّ على نفسه في طبعتين بمشاركة القيسي له، ونُشر الكتاب باسمهما مرتين، وحتى المقدمة غير الإنشائية يقول كاتبها (اعتمدنا على نسخة كذا - لم نقف على نسخة أخرى - حرصنا - لا بد أن نشكر فلانًا ونشكر فلانًا ونشكر فلانًا)، كل ذلك بضمير الجمع!
وتعليل الأمر بنفوذ القيسي رجم بالغيب، وقد يكون الضامن هو الذي تزلَّف إليه!

ثم نكتشف بعد عشرين عامًا أن القيسي متسلِّق إذا كان شريكه الضامن، ومتسلَّق عليه إذا كان شريكه هلال ناجي!
والغريب أن المستدرك على الدواوين منشور في المجمع الذي كان القيسي ذو النفوذ أمينه العام، كما تقول لتعليل وجود اسمه على الغلاف، ومع ذلك لم تقل - لطرد التهمة على الأقل - أن هلال ناجي وضع اسم القيسي أولاً واسقط نسبة الفصول إلى كاتبها مجاملة للقيسي!
مع العلم بأنني لا أتهم القيسي بأي شيء، ولا أشترط أن تكون حصة الشريكين متساوية 100%

المهم: ما دام الضامن قد أشرك القيسي معه فالواجب عليه أن يحافظ على شرف الكلمة! وكان المنتظر منك - وأنت تشير إلى التذكرة الفخرية - أن تشير إلى إسقاط اسم القيسي من الغلاف، لأنه أكثر صلةً بما نحن فيه من إسقاط شكر السامرائي!
وإذا كان قد خان الأمانة في إشراكه للقيسي أولاً، وإسقاطه لشكر السامرائي ثانيًا، فكيف يوثق بكلامه عن القيسي؟!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

عفواً الخط صغير، وقد ظهر كبيراً في شاشة الجهاز المرفوع منه أولاً
وهذا هو نفس النص بلا تعديل:

*دفع قالة البهتان*
*عن المحقِّق الجليل الأستاذ هلال ناجي* 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحْيم
إِنَّا عَرَضْنَا الأَمَانَةَ عَلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَالْجِبَالِ فَأَبَيْنَ أَن يَحْمِلْنَهَا وَأَشْفَقْنَ مِنْهَا 
وَحَمَلَهَا الإِنسَانُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُومًا جَهُولاً  
*تمهيد:*
الحمد لله ربّ العالمين، والصّلاة والسّلام على نبيّنا محمّد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. أما بعد:
لقد فُوجئتُ، بل أُخذتُ على حين غِرَّة، بالأخ الفاضل (سعد هلال) يتَّهم الأستاذ هلال ناجي بالسرقة، ويتَّخذه مثلاً يُضرب للسرقات العلمية المكشوفة، ويسرده في سياق واحد مع (محقِّقي) دار صادر ودار الكتب العلمية! ويرشِّحه لجائزة نوبل للسَّرقات، ولجائزة الأوسكار لمهارته في فنّ السَّرقة وتعميتها!
وسبب المفاجأة أن هلال ناجي يُعتبر عندنا معشرَ التراثيين أحد عمالقة التحقيق، وله صولات وجولات ومعارك أدبية لا تنتهي، كثيرٌ منها على صفحات الدوريات العربية المتخصصة، وكثيرٌ منها منشور في كتبه التي يجمع فيها مقالاته، وهو لا يتردَّد باتِّهام الآخرين بالسرقات العلمية إذا رأى ذلك؛ ومع ذلك كله لم أجد أحداً يتَّهمه بالسرقات العلمية المكشوفة، إلا (سعد هلال) تحت اسم مستعار!
وسيتّضح للقارئ الكريم إن شاء الله: أن هذه التهمة العظمى سوف تتلاشي إلى أن تصير (انطباق نظرية الأخ سعد هلال المبتكرة في تعريف السرقات العلمية على هلال ناجي، بناء على قواعد إثبات اخترعها الأخ سعد هلال أيضًا، بل فصَّلها «مخصوص!» لأجل هلال ناجي)! 
*بيان انحياز الناقد:*
إن من حقّ الأخ (سعد هلال) - وسأدعوه بالاسم الذي اختاره لنفسه! - أن ينتصر لنفسه إن كان قد أصابه ظلمٌ (*وَلَمَنِ انتَصَرَ بَعْدَ ظُلْمِهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ مَا عَلَيْهِم مِّن سَبِيلٍ*). ولكنّ الاسم المستعار يمكِّن الناقد من تصوير نفسه للقرَّاء بصورة القاضي المحايد النّزيه، الذي لا ناقة له في الأمر ولا جمل، بينما هو خصمٌ للمنقود! وحلُّ هذا الإشكال ميسورٌ، وهو أن يصرِّح صاحب الاسم المستعار ابتداء بأنّه خصمٌ أو طرفٌ محايد، وأن يطابق فعلُه قولَه.
وقد لوَّحتُ له منذ البداية إلى ضرورة الإفصاح، فقلت (وقبل كلّ شيء أود أن اسألك: هل هذه الوقائع التّي تنسبها إليه هي نتيجة تحقيقك ونظرك، أم نقلتها من غيرك (من أحد خصومه مثلًا)؟). فجاء الجواب غامضًا (أما الحديث عن خصومه فأنا أمامي وقائع وأدلة ، لا دخلَ لها بالعاطفة). فقلتُ له (غير صحيح، مع الأسف! لأن التعسُّف والانحياز العاطفي إلى أحد الطرفين ظاهر جدًّا في كلامك!)، وأردفت ببيان العبارة التي نستحقُّها منه، فقلت عن نفسي: 
أودّ التّأكيد على أنّني لا أعرف الأستاذ هلال ناجي ولم أره في حياتي ولم أسمع صوته مطلقًا، ولا أعرف لماذا يتعرَّض لهجوم شرس من أطراف كثيرة؛ فلا غرض لي إلا معرفة الحقيقة بالدّليل المقنع، مع إحسان الظّنّ ابتداء برجل يناهز التّسعين، أفناها في خدمة التّراث، وتشير أعماله الكثيرة إلى باحث جادّ أمين، على عكس الكثير من خصومه!وأضيف الآن (أنني لا أدري إلى الآن يقينًا إن كان من السنَّة أو الشِّيعة، ولم أعلم بأصله التركماني إلا من كلام الناقد!).
فكان الجواب بأنني أنا المنحاز إلى هلال ناجي:
وذكري لهلال ناجي كان جزءاً من كلامي على السرقات، فانا لم أخصّه له، وأنت دافعت عنه ولم تدافع عن الآخرين بالطريقة نفسها، وهذا يدلّ على حبّك له، ويدل ايضاً على نقاء سريرتك ودفاعك عن أحد روّاد التحقيق في الوطن العربي، وكنت مثلك، لكن بعد البحث والاستقصاء ثبت لي ما ذكرت، فأرجو أن لاتتهمني بأنني منحاز إلى طرف معين، نعم أنا منحاز إلى ما بين يديّ من مقالات ودراسات ونصوص، وأن الحق هو الذي أنطقني.
وأنا أشكر الأخ على كلماته الرّقيقة، وإقراره بان الأستاذ هلال ناجي يعتبر (أحد روّاد التّحقيق في الوطن العربي). وأتجاوز عن مطالبته لي بالدّفاع عن لصوص الكتب المعتادين، وجعله ذلك شرطًا للدّفاع عن هلال ناجي. والقرّاء الكرام يدركون أنّني - إن شاء الله - أقرب إلى الحياد والإنصاف وأبعد عن ظروف هذه الخصومات.

*تصوير الناقد لأخلاق الأستاذ هلال ناجي:*
عقد الناقد لموضوعه عنوان (التحقيقات المسروقة)، ولكنَّه لم يقف عند حدود العنوان، بل صرف جُلَّ عنايته إلى شخص الأستاذ هلال ناجي، ووصفه بأبشع الأوصاف (السرقة العلمية - السطو - الجحود - خيانة من يعيرونه كتبهم - الاستيلاء على حقوق الأموات - البذاءة - الإسفاف - العهر - الفُحش - الإقذاع - النظم المخزي الذي فاق به والبةَ بن الحباب وأضرابه - تزوير تواقيع خمسين دكتوراً ودكتورة من جامعات العراق المختلفة المتباعدة، بخط واحد وقلم واحد - تغليف السرقة كي تنطلي على القراء - ارتكاب الجريمة بحقِّ صاحبه - اتهام الفضلاء بالسرقة جُزافاً من دون دليل، وهذا حرام! - مهاجمة الناقدين وتمزيق أعراضهم بدواوين مستقلَّة أحياناً لمجرَّد أنهم ينتقدونه - اللفّ والتدليس - يعتاشُ على موائد الآخرين - إرهاب الباحثين بنفوذ أخته وزوجها - أن الذي ينقده يُعاقب بالطرد أو النقل بمجرد مكالمة هاتفية - أو يجرّه الى المحكمة وهو بارع في تلفيق التهم، ومكانته عند القضاة - كان يفتخر بزيارة بعض رجال مخابرات صدام إليه - تعالمه - سلاطة لسانه وخبثه - انعدام الأخلاق - لا حصاة رزانة ووقار لهُ)، إلى آخر هذه المفردات، وكلها بحروفها من كلام الناقد!
حتى ليقول (وهلال ولد في البصرة سنة 1929، من أصل تركماني)، لاستثارة الدم العربي في عروقنا!
والواقع أن الناقد الفاضل قد أقام الدليل على موقعه من القضية المطروحة!
لقد قرأت معظم أعمال هلال ناجي التراثية، إن لم يكن جميعها، فلم أجد لديه هذا الانحطاط الأخلاقي المريع! بل وجدتُ ثقةً بالنفس، وإحاطة تامَّةً بالموضوع، مع صلابة في الأسلوب لا تصل إلى حدّ الهجاء والشتائم، وإشارات كثيرة جدًّا إلى بذل علمه وخزانته للآخرين! وهذه روابط بضع مقالات له، أرجو أن ينظر فيها القارئ الكريم على ضوء ما ذكره الناقد:
_(1) تعليق ناجي على نقد الحويزي - هلال ناجي_
_http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article/article_detail.asp?articleid=2 88_
_(2) ألوان من التحقيق: ابن هندو أنموذجا - هلال ناجي_
_http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article/article_detail.asp?articleid=3 12_
_(3) عودة إلى ديوان علي بن الجهم - هلال ناجي_
_http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article/article_detail.asp?articleid=3 85_
_(4) تحقيق النصوص... إلى أين؟؟ "التذكرة الفخرية.. أنموذجًا" - هلال ناجي_

_http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article/article_detail.asp?articleid=3 73_
_(5) ديوان يوسف بن لؤلؤ الذهبي بين لاشين والجراخ - هلال ناجي_
_http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article/article_detail.asp?articleid=3 68_
فهذه خمس مقالات، لا أعتقد أن القرَّاء سيجدون في شيء منها ما هوَّل به الناقد من سوء أخلاق الرجل وبذاءته!
نعم، ذكر الناقد أنه هجا رجلين بديوانين، ونحن لم نطَّلع عليهما، فقلتُ له:
لقد حرص الناقد الفاضل على تسجيل هجاء ناجي لخصومه، ولم يشر إلى تشنيع خصومه عليه، ولا أن له كتاباً بعنوان (نوري القيسي علم آخر ينطوي) (القاهرة 1995). فالذي يؤلف هذا الكتاب، وينشر المستدرك باسميهما معاً، ويضع اسم القيسي على 13 فصلاً منه، أقرب إلى الوفاء منه إلى الجحود والسرقة! وكان هلال ناجي يستطيع أن يستبعد فصول القيسي ويجعل الكتاب خالصاً له ... وأما هجاؤه للخصوم وهجاء الخصوم له فلذلك ظروفه وأسبابه وأسراره التي لا نعرفها، ولا علاقة له بما نحن فيه، ومن غير المعقول أن يسرق كتاباً من فلان ثم يزيد فيهجوه بديوان كامل!
وهذا منِّي كلام من لا يريد أن يتورَّط في الأمور الشخصيَّة والخلافات بين الباحثين، ويفرِّق بينها وبين البحث العلمي والخلاف الموضوعي، ولم يخرج عن دائرة الإنصاف للجميع، وكان الغرض منه إعادة التوازن المختلّ في كلام الناقد! فكان جوابه (دفاعك عن دواوين هلال في الهجاء المقذع، غريب، فالباحث والمحقق عليه أن يحترم قلمه واسمه، والاّ فهذا يجعل القراء في شكِّ من الاعتماد على تحقيقاته). ولا أملك إلا أن أقول للأخ الفاضل: لا أظنّك تصبر على تطبيق هذه القاعدة الذهبية!
والمهمّ على أي حال هو أن الناقد يريد أن يربط بين تلك العداوات وبين عنوان الموضوع (التحقيقات المسروقة)! أي ليقول: هي دليل على سرقات هلال ناجي، ولا يوجد لها سبب إلا سرقات هلال ناجي! والواقع الإنساني يدلّ على العكس! فالخصومات الشخصية هي التي تُفسد العلم، وتُدخل في باب السرقة ما ليس بسرقة، وما سرقات المتنبِّي عنَّا ببعيد! 
وأنا لا أحيط علمًا بخفايا هذه العداوات والخصومات، ولكنَّي أعلم والقرَّاء يعلمون، أن الأمر إذا كان قد بلغ إلى الحدّ الذي يرسمه الناقد في حكاية الرسالة إلى مجلة العرب، فأسبابه أعظم من بضع مقطوعات شعرية استدركها باحث على باحث أو وقف عليها قبله! وليس يرضى القارئ أن تُصَوَّر الأمور له بهذه الصورة!

.......................... يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## خزانة الأدب

(2) 
*الرِّسالة إلى مجلَّة العرب:*
يقول الناقد الفاضل:
أرسل هلال سنة 1999 من دون أن يذكر اسمه الصّريح مقالًا ليُنشر في مجلّة العرب، وفيه قصيدة له مضبوطة بخطّه، وقد خصّه لشتم د. محمّد حسين الأعرجيّ وثلاثة من أساتذته، أحدهم المرحوم الاستاذ الدّكتور عليّ جواد الطّاهر، وبعثه إلى الشّيخ حمد الجاسر، وذيّله بأسماء وتواقيع خمسين دكتورًا ودكتورة من جامعات العراق المختلفة المتباعدة، بخطّ واحد وقلم واحد، وعندي نسخة منه؛ (منهم: د. ناظم رشيد، و د. طارق عبد عون الجنابي، و د. ابتسام مرهون الصفار، و د. نعمة رحيم العزاوي، و د. عبدالله الجبوري، و د. محمّد حسين آل ياسين، و د. محمود الجادر،...... وغيرهم). واعتذر المرحوم الشّيخ الجاسر عن نشر المقال، وأخبر الدكتور الاعرجيّ بالأمر، ويقوم أحد الباحثين هنا ببغداد بتأليف كتاب عن الواقعة. وقد نفى هؤلاء الدكاترة معرفتهم بالموضوع أصلًا، واستنكروا هذه الفعلة النّكراء، وأكدوا أنّ تواقيعهم مزوّرة.
أترك دلالة هذا الكلام على أن الناقد هو في الصّميم من هذه الخصومات غير العلمية، لأقول ما أعرفه عن هذا الموضوع: 
كان هلال ناجي قد صنع مستدركًا لديوان البصير ولم يُشر فيه إلى أن الأعرجيّ سبقه إلى الاستدراك عليه، وسيأتي تصريح هلال ناجي بأنه لا يذكر إلا المصادر التي ينقل منها. وقد انتقد الأعرجيّ هذا الإغفال، ولا يحضرني أين فعل ذلك.
ثم نشر الأعرجيّ مستدركًا على بعض الدواوين في مجلة العرب (رمضان 1419)، جُلُّها من عمل هلال ناجي، وبثَّ فيه غمزًا متكرِّرًا له، كالقول بأنه يرى نفسه فوق الاستدراك عليه! والغريب أنه ذكر أسماء الكتب دون أرقام الأجزاء والصفحات (بسبب فساد ذمم الآخرين)، أي لئلا يختلسها هلال ناجي مثلاً بأرقامها! ولم نسمع بمثل هذا من محقِّق قطّ! وما أسهل أن يطالع المختلس الكتاب ويضيف الأرقام فيخلُص العمل له! 
فردَّ عليه هلال ناجي بمقال في نفس المجلة (محرم 1421 = مايو 2000)، وقارع الحجَّة بالحجَّة.
ومع أن لغة المقالين كانت موضوعية إجمالاً، إلا أن القارئ يلمس الغيظ والتربُّص بين السطور! وقد علَّق الشيخ حمد الجاسر على مقال هلال ناجي قائلاً:
يبدو أن ما حلَّ بقطرنا الكريم العراق من نكبات قاسية كان ذا أثر عميق في نفوس بعض أساتيذنا هناك، فيما تعبّر عنه بعض كتاباتهم، مما تضطرّ العرب لأسباب قاهرة على نشر بعضها، معتذرة عن الاستمرار في ذلك مما يسبّب إثارة الحزازات بين أولئك الأساتذة الذين نكنّ لهم في القلوب الحبّ والتقدير. والعرب لم تنشأ إلا لتقوية الارتباط بين مثقَّفي الأمة والبعد ما أمكن عما يثير من التأثير السيء في النفوس. ولهذا تعتذر عن نشر بقية المقال وتكتفي بهذا، وكما يقال: يكفي من القلادة ما أحاط بالجِيد!
وهي كلمة حكيمة من الشيخ رحمه الله، بل هي تكاد تلقي الضوء على ما نحن بصده الآن!
ولكنَّ المنشور من مقال ناجي وافٍ بالردّ على مقال الأعرجي! فالظاهر أن البقيَّة غير المنشورة تتضمَّن تلك الرسالة، وتاريخ العدد بُعيد تاريخ الرسالة. ولكنَّ المقال أرسله هلال ناجي باسمه الصَّريح، وقد نُشر، والذي لم يُنشر هو أوراقٌ مُلحقة بالمقال! ويؤيِّد ذلك أن الناقد يقول ( وفيه قصيدة له مضبوطة بخطّه)، فالذي يرسل قصيدة مضبوطة بخطِّه لا بدَّ أن يذكر اسمه الصريح في موضع ما من الرسالة! هذه واحدة!
والثانية: أن الناقد - على عادته! - يرسل دعوى التزوير بالنيابة عن القارئ، من غير توثيق ولا تفصيل! وإذا كان أحد الباحثين البغداديين يشتغل باستقصاء الموضوع واستجلاء خفاياه فالأفضل أن لا يستعجل الناقد، وإن نُشر هذا الكتاب في حياة هلال ناجي فستكون له كلمة! 
والثالثة، وهي بيت القصيد: أن التواقيع تكون في العادة على ورقة مرقونة يُذكر فيها ما يُراد التوقيع عليه، ويُخاطب بها المسؤول الذي بيده القرار، كوزير الثقافة أو وزير التعليم العالي، وإذا كان اسم هلال ناجي لم يرد فيها فلأنَّه ليست له صفة التوقيع. فالسياق التاريخي يقتضي أن تكون الورقة صحيحة والتواقيع صحيحة، وأن تكون دوافعها ومضامينها عراقيَّة محضة. ومن غير المعقول أن يترافع القوم إلى مجلَّة سعودية، ويقولوا لصاحبها في الاستدعاء (نرجو أن لا تنشر لفلان لأنه كذا وكذا!)، فضلاً عن أن يتجرَّأوا على الشيخ - الذي يحترمه الطرفان غاية الاحترام - بأوراق وتواقيع مزوَّرة! والتفسير المعقول أن هلال ناجي أرفق بمقالته أوراقًا تتعلَّق بالأعرجي ليعرفه الجاسر، وينشرها إذا شاء. وهذه الأوراق إنَّما تُكتب لتُنشر، وليست سريَّة، والأعرجي يتابعها من مصادره العراقية، ولا يحتاج إلى أن يخبره الجاسر عنها ولا أن يرسل إليه نسختها، وليس من خُلُق الشيخ أن يسعى لتأجيج العداوات! أما إن سأله الأعرجي: هل الجزء غير المنشور يتضمَّن كذا وكذا؟ فسيقول: نعم.
فمن الواضح أن الرسالة هي ثمرة من ثمار الظروف الشاذَّة التي كان العراق - ولا يزال - يمرّ بها. وقد تغيَّرت أمورٌ كثيرة منذ ذلك الحين، وشكَّك البعض حنى في هويَّة العراق القومية، فلا عجب إن تراجع بعض الموقِّعين وزعموا أن تواقيعهم مزوَّرة!
وأكرّر مرّة أخرى: أنّ نقد الأستاذ هلال ناجي مفتوح للجمبع، بشرط التوثيق والإنصاف. 
*أسباب خصوماتهم لهلال ناجي:*
والحقيقة المؤسفة أنّ كثرة الخلافات بين إخواننا من علماء العراق لافتة للنظر، ولا يخفى على البصير أنّها تحمل بصمات الواقع العراقي المعقَّد، كما أشار الشّيخ حمد الجاسر رحمه اللّه. ولم يكن هلال ناجي بعثيًّا ولا متطرِّفًا، بل كان قديمًا من أنصار التّيار الناصريّ، وفرَّ إلى مصر في عهد عبدالكريم قاسم، وناضل لإسقاطه مع المناضلين، ثمّ انصرف إلى العمل العلمى بعد استيلاء البعث على السلطة في عام 1968.
وليس معنى ذلك أن الناس يخاصمونه للأسباب السياسية، بل إن الدوافع في معظمها شخصية، فإذا انتقد أعمالهم أو انتقدوا أعماله، فسرعان ما يظهر النفور، مع أن الجانب العلمي لا يستحقّ كل ذلك! ولا ندَّعي له الكمال، ولا نبرِّئه ولا أنفسنا من النقائص البشرية، وطالما تخاصم الأقران والمتعاصرون، ووقع بينهم ما لا ينبغي من طغيان الألسنة والأقلام، فكيف مع استطارة الشرّ في العراق المنكوب، لأسباب وظروف لا علاقة لها بالعلم ولا بالأخلاق. ولكنَّ الذي لا أقبله البتَّة: أن يُصَوَّر طرفٌ بصورة الظالم مطلقاً، وطرفٌ بصورة المظلوم مطلقاً.
وهذا مثالٌ آخر من خصومته مع الدّكتور حاتم الضّامن، وهو محقّق معروف له قدره ووزنه:
(1) أوضح ناجي بالتّفصيل: أنّ كتابه (علم اللّغة) منقول حرفيًّا من كتب محمود فهمي حجازي ورمضان عبدالتواب وعاطف مدكور وغيرهم، وأنه يضع في آخر الفصل المنقول إشارة عادية إلى الكتاب المنقول منه، وأما نقل الأسطر والجمل فلا يضع إشارة أصلًا! (انظر: بحوث في النقد التراثي، 269-287). وهذا مثال من كلامه:
فهو [الضامن] يورد فصلاً بعنوان «علم اللّغة والجغرافية اللغوية»، يستغرق الصحائف 43-46 من كتابه، دون أن يذكر في هامش الصفحة الأولى (العنوان) أن هذا الفصل منقول برمَّته حرفيًّا من كتاب (المدخل إلى علم اللّغة) للدكتور رمضان عبدالتواب ص 147-150. بل هو ينقل حتى هوامش رمضان في الفصل المذكور، ثم يشير في آخر الفصل وفي هامش خفي إلى كتاب رمضان ... إلخ
ولا يخفى أن قائل هذا الكلام يعرّض نفسه للمساءلة القانونية، ويعرَض عقله وعلمه وإنصافه على الجمهور، إذ يزعم أنّ الكتاب ملفّق من كتب النّاس، ولم يترك مجالاً للمناورات والمراوغات اللفظية! ولا تستطيع جميع مخابرات الدنيا وأجهزتها، (ولا زوجات وزرائها!)، أن تجعل الحقّ باطلاً أو الباطل حقًّا في كلام صريح كهذا الكلام! فإما أن يكون الضامن ساقط الأمانة العلمية، وإما أن يكون هلال ناجي ساقط الأمانة العلمية، وليس هناك بين بين!
ولم أقف على إجابة الضّامن، ولا أظنه قد أجاب! وكان يستطيع أنّ يدحض هذا الادعاء في نصف نهار، بأن يصوِّر الفصول ويدعو الناس للمقارنة بينها، أو بإقامة دعوى قضائية. أضف إلى ذلك أنّ (فقه اللّغة) ليس من اختصاصه، وأن بعض أساتذة الجامعات في العالم العربيّ، يُوكل لأحدهم تدريس مادّة ما، فيبادر إلى تلفيق كتاب يقرّره على الطّلبة! وهذا سرّ هذه الكتب الكثيرة (النّحو اليسير - النّحو الميسّر - النّحو اليسيط - النّحو المبسّط، النّحو الصافي - النّحو المصفَّى ... إلخ)، لأن الأساتذة الكرام انقلبوا إلى التّجارة تحت ضغط الواقع المعيشي! بينما كان العلماء الكبار حقًّا يدرّسون المغني وشرح ابن عقيل! 
(2) كان الضامن قد حقّق (التذكرة الفخرية) بالاشتراك مع الدكتور نوري القيسي، وجاء اسم القيسي أولاً على الغلاف، وذُكر تحت الاسمين (كلية الآداب جامعة بغداد). فلما مات القيسي *طمس الضامن اسمه من الغلاف*، قائلاً (وكنت قد حقَّقت الكتاب قبل عشرين عامًا، وطبعه المجمع العلمي العراقي، وقدّم له زميل لي بصفحات معدودة. وقد حذفتُ هذه الصفحات من طبعتي هذه، ليكون الكتاب خالصًا لي، من غير مشاركة أحد)، ولم يتفضَّل حتى بتسمية الزميل الذي طواه الموت! ولا يوجد في تلك المقدّمة ما يدلّ على أن ذلك الزميل كان متطفّلًا على العمل، بل هو يقول في المقدّمة المحذوفة (إن إقدامنا على تحقيق التذكرة الفخرية ... إلخ).
وأنا أقرِّر - على مسؤوليَّتي - أنّه لا يوجد في عالم التّحقيق مثالٌ على الجحود كهذا المثال! وما كان الضّامن - وهو محقّق معتبر - بحاجة إلى التّدليس أوّلًا وثانيًا! ولو كنتُ في مكانه لتركت الاسم في مكانه، مهما كانت درجة المشاركة وظروفها، حياءً من الناس، وحفاظًا على هيبة العلم ومصداقية العلماء، ورعاية لحقّ الزّميل الذّي مضى إلى الآخرة!
فكتب الأستاذ هلال ناجي مقالاً باسمه الصريح، يستنكر فيه هذا العمل، بعنوان «تحقيق النّصوص إلى أين؟؟ التّذكرة الفخرية أنموذجًا»، وهذا رابطه: 
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=373
وسطَّر فيه كلامًا نفيسًا عن الدّكتور نوري القيسي، وعن ظاهرة جحود الشّريك بعد موته، أنقله لصلته الوثيقة بما نحن فيه:
وظاهرة إنكار الشّريك والتّنصل من مشاركته أمر لا يعرفه عالم تحقيق النّصوص!! وقد حققنا أنا والقيسي كتبًا عدّة منها: «رسائل ابن الأثير»، «مختصر أمثال الشّريف الرّضي»، «المستدرك على صنّاع الدّواوين»، وكتاب «أربعة شعراء عبّاسيون» وسواها، فكان مثالًا للأمانة العلمية في إنجاز حصته من العمل المشترك. فكيف إذن نفسّر أقوال الدّكتور حاتم الضّامن؟!ولكنَّ الأخ (سعد هلال) لم يبصر الجذع في عين الضّامن، وأبصر شعرة في عين ناجي (بالمجهر!)، وقال عن الكتاب الملفَّق (كتاب علم اللّغة لحاتم الضّامن، كتاب أكاديمي، رجع فيه مؤلّفه إلى مصادر ومراجع ذكرها في الهوامش وقائمة مصادره، وهذا هو التّاليف، أنْ تُؤلِّف بين المصادر وتذكر رأيك، مُعزّزًا بالمصادر الموثّقة، وقصدك «أحد الباحثين» تعني هلال، ونقده كما عرفتَ غير علمي).

*الخلاف بين هلال ناجي والحويزي:*قال الأخ (سعد هلال) إن هلال ناجي هجا الدكتور عبدالرازق حويزي لمجرَّد أنه استدرك عليه:
استغرابك أن يسرق هلال من بعضهم ثمّ يهجوهم، حقيقته أنّهم اكتشفوا بعض سرقاته، أو نبّهوا على أخطاء ما في بعض تحقيقاته، وهو لا يريد أن ينقده احد، لذا يسرع بهجائهم، والنّيل من كتبهم بنقد غير علمي. وهاجم تحقيقات الدّكتور حويزي، لِمجرّد أنّ الدّكتور حويزي استدرك عليه أبياتًا على دواوين صنعها وبيّن اخطاءها. وسبحان منْ لا يخطىء. أنا أحترم من ينقدني ويستدرك عليّ وينبهني على أخطائي، وأظن أنّ أخي يوافقني على هذا. ... ونقده من الإخوة المصريين – وقد فُوجىءَ به - الدكتور عبد الرازق حويزي، حيث نشر مستدركات على تحقيقاته في مجلات : الأحمدية ومجمع اللغة العربية الأردني والعرب. فتعرّض لافتراءاته وسخطه بدلاً من أن يشكره.
يريد الناقد أن يقول: الدكتور عبدالرازق حويزي مصري، وليس بينه وبين هلال ناجي شيء من تعقيدات الساحة العراقية، وإذن لا يوجد سببٌ يدعو هلال ناجي إلى عداوته وهجائه إلا أن الحويزي الاستدراك عليه والتنبيه على أخطائه، وإذن فهو الظالم لخصومه مطلقًا، ولا يوجد سبب لجميع الخصومات والأهاجي إلا سرقات هلال ناجي!
فأقول: لم يتفضَّل الناقد بتوثيق الكلامين وأين نُشرا. وإليكهما:
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=212
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=288

والقارئ الكريم يرى أن هلال ناجي لم يغضب (لِمجرّد أنّ الدّكتور حويزي استدرك عليه)، بل جرى بينهما حوار مفيد، فقَبِل من كلامه وردَّ، فقال:
أرى من الإنصاف أن أثبت له الآتي: (1) الأخذ برأيه في إثبات الأبيات الثمانية والعشرين التي أخلّ "ديوان الببغاء"، فهي إضافة علمية، وإن كانت في غاية الضآلة، سندرجها إن شاء الله في طبعة قادمة للكتاب، إن كان في العمر بقية. (2) وفيما يخص ما يقتضي حذفه من الديوان، فقد وجدناه قد أصاب في الفقرات: (1) و(2) و(3) و(6) و(11) و(12) و(13) و(14) و(17) و(18)، من أصل ثماني عشرة فقرة. (3) وأمّا البواقي فقد أثبتنا بطلانها ونقضناها فيما تقدّم ودعّمنا نقضنا لها بالأدلة العلمية. وهذا كلام علمي متين، وليس فيه بذاءة ولا تطاول، وما زال العلماء يصيبون ويخطئون، ويردّون ويُردّ عليهم. 
والذي أغضبه هو قول الحويزي:
غدَوْنا أمام محاولتين لبعث شعره مجموعًا في ديوان قائم برأسه. (1) أمّا محاولة الدكتور سعود محمود عبدالجابر فقد نُشِرت في كتاب مستقلّ صدر عن مؤسسة الشرق للعلاقات العامة للنشر والترجمة، قطر، 1983م. (2) وأمّا المحاولة الثانية وهي للأستاذ هلال ناجي، فقد نشرتْ على صفحات "مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي"، المجلد 34، الجزء 2، ص280-314، والجزء 3، ص287-330، سنة 1983م، أي في العام الذي نشر الدكتور سعود مجموعه لشعر الببغاء.
وهذا القول زلَّة قلم، وإساءة غير مقصودة من الحويزي إلى شيخ جليل، لأن كتابين منشورين في عام واحد، في بلدين متباعدين، لا يقال عنهما (محاولة أولى ومحاولة ثانية)، مع ما في ذلك من فتح الباب للقيل والقال من الخصوم، وما أكثرهم! والحويزي نفسه يقول بعد ذلك (والحقيقة أننا لا ندري أيّ المجموعين أسبق ميلادًا، وأقدم ظهورًا إلى نور الحياة، حيث إنهما صدرا في عام واحد، هو عام 1983)

*آخر مؤلَّفات هلال ناجي:*بين يديَّ آخر كتبه، لم يخرج من المطبعة بمدينة الرِّياض المحروسة إلا قبل أسابيع، ولعلَّه كان في المطبعة عندما الناقد يستعدّ لشنّ هذه الحملة الظالمة عليه! وعنوانه (مؤلفات الثعالبي)، وقد صدر عن مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية هذا العام (1430 = 2009)، وكُتب على الغلاف (تصنيف دكتور محمّد جبّار المعيبد رحمه الله وهلال ناجي). 
وقد قصَّ هلال ناجي في مقدِّمة الكتاب حكاية وفاة الدكتور محمّد جبّار المعيبد رحمه الله، وهي قصَّة محزنة، أنقلها للإجابة على ما لوَّح إليه الناقد من عمالة هلال لمخابرات صدَّام!
ذكر ناجي أن المعيبد ضاقت عليه سبل العيش في العراق، فحصل على جواز سفر غير قانوني، وقُبض عليه عند الحدود مع إيران، ومات بين يدي التحقيق، ودُفن في النجف عام 1999، ففُصل من جامعة البصرة بدعوى الغياب، ورفضت الجامعه نعيَه خوفًا من سلطات الأمن! ومعنى الفصل أن تُحرم أسرته من التقاعد! فاستعانوا بصديقه المحامي هلال ناجي، وأقام دعوى قضائية ببغداد، مستندًا على أن الرجل انقطع عن العمل تسعة أيام ومات في اليوم العاشر، فلا يجوز فصله! (وهذه إحدى الحيل القانونية التي نبزه الناقد بإجادتها!). وتابع هذه الدعوى عامًا إلى أن كسبها، على الرغم من وزير التعليم العالي، فأُلغي قرار الفصل، وصحا ضمير الجامعة، فأعلنت الحداد وأجرت مستحقّات الأسرة! (المقدِّمة 33 - 34).
وبعد عشر سنوات من وفاة الرجل صدر هذا الكتاب المشترك، فوضع هلال ناجي اسم لشريكه أوَّلاً مع الترحُّم عليه، مع أنه ليس من مذهبه - فيما يظهر لي - ولا من قوميَّته (التركمانية!).
فهذا الكتاب مثال آخر على الوفاء، في زمن قلَّ فيه الوفاء! 

.......................... يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## خزانة الأدب

(3) 

براءة هلال ناجي من سرقة المستدرك برمَّته:عقد الناقد لمشاركته عنوان (التحقيقات المسروقة)، والمقصود بالتحقيقات في هذا السياق هي الكتب الكاملة، وليست تخريج الأحاديث ونسبة الأشعار المجهولة مثلاً! وقال في فاتحة الكلام:
وقد استغلَّ عددٌ من السّراق قِدَم طبعة الكتاب فعمدوا إلى إعادة طبع تلك الكتب بأسمائهم). ثم ضرب أمثلة تؤكّد هذا المعنى، وهي: (سرقة طريفي لدواوين الكميت والنمر بن تولب وطهمان - سرقة المختون لتصحيح الفصيح - سرقة أحمد بسام لديوان الحماسة - سرقة الشعّار لشرح الجمل - سرقة المنصور لحماسة الظرفاء - سرقة شرح القصائد التسع - سرقة خليل لإعراب القرآن - سرقة طالبة سورية لديوان سويد.
وبعض هذه السرقات يحتاج إلى نظر. 
والشاهد أنه سرد أحد عشر مثالاً، كلّها سرقة لتحقيق كامل، وفي كلِّها أُخذ الكتاب المسروق بتمامه وطُمس اسم المحقِّق الأول ووُضع اسم السارق على الغلاف! فالذي يسلك الأستاذ هلال ناجي مع هؤلاء اللصوص، إنَّما يتَّهمه بسرقة التحقيقات من الغلاف إلى الغلاف، ,إذا لم يصرِّح بهذه التُّهمة بعد كل هذه العبارات فهذا أمرٌ يُحسب على وضوحه وصراحته ومصداقيَّتهّ والواقع أن الناقد لم يقف عند هذا الحدّ، بل جعل هلال ناجي كبير اللصوص وواسطة عقدهم، ورشِّحه لجائزتي نوبل والأوسكار في هذا الفن الشريف!
وأكَّد معنى سرقة الكتب الكاملة بإشارته إلى سرقة هلال (المزعومة) لثلاثة كتب:


* متخيّر الألفاظ لابن فارس، المسروق في رأيه من تحقيق محمَّد عبد اللطيف جبارة لنفس الكتاب.
* تحقيق حلية المحاضرة للحاتمي، المسروق في رأيه من تحقيق الدكتور جعفر الكتاني لنفس الكتاب.
* المعجم الشامل للتراث العربي المطبوع، المسروق في رأيه من تعليقات حسن عريبي الخالدي على كتاب صالحيَّة.
ولكنَّه لم يتوسَّع في الكلام عليها، واستند في إثبات سرقة هلال ناجي لها على إشاعات سمعها وصدَّقها، كما قال المتنبِّي:


إِنَّمَا تَنْجَحُ المَقَالَةُ فِي المَرْءِ * إِذَا وَافَقَتْ هَوًى فِي الفُؤَادِ
وجعل الكلام عليها كالتمهيد للكلام على كتاب (المستدرك على صنّاع الدّواوين)، لأنه أسطع دليل على سرقات هلال ناجي! 
فهذا الذي مضى كله ليس له إلا معنًى واحد، وهو أن (سعد هلال) يتَّهم هلال ناجي بسرقة كتاب ( المستدرك على صنّاع الدّواوين) من الدكتور نوري القيسي، بمعنى أنه طمس اسم القيسي من الغلاف الذي كان يحمل اسميهما، واستخلص الكتاب لنفسه، كسائر اللصوص المذكورين في نفس السياق وتحت نفس العنوان! وجُلُّ عباراته تؤول إلى هذا المعنى، كقوله (ظهر باسم هلال ناجي في الطّبعة الثّانية ... بعد وفاة القيسي -- وأُعيد نشره في هذا الكتاب ولكن باسم هلال ناجي -- فهذا المقال للدّكتور القيسي ورد في كتاب المستدرك باسم هلال فقط -- أثبت اسمه على حصَّته وحصَّة القيسي بعد وفاته). ولن يخطر للقارئ أن هلال ناجي سرق فصول القيسي وترك اسمه على الغلاف، أو أنه جمع بين الوفاء له على الغلاف والخيانة له في متن الكتاب!

وقد فَزِعتُ لهذا المعنى الذي لم أفهم من السياق غيره، وتناولت الكتاب بطبعتيه، فوجدت أن اسم القيسي مذكور أوَّلاً، في الطبعة التي كانت في حياته وفي الطبعة التي صدرت بعد موته، بل أضاف هلال ناجي ألقابه على الغلاف في الطّبعة الثّانية! وسُرعان ما تراجع الناقد واستنكر أن يكون قد أراد هذا المعنى، فقال (أنا لم أقلّ إن اسمه ورد وحده على غلاف الطّبعة البيروتية، وأرجو انْ لا يقوِّلني أخي ما لم أقله، فكلامي واضح جدًا). والحقيقة أنَّه هو الذي أدرج هلال ناجي في موضوع معقود للكلام على لصوص الغلاف، ولم يصرِّح بوجود اسم القيسي على الغلاف وعلى الفصول المنسوبة إليه! فالبلاء ليس مني بالتأكيد! 


طبيعة كتاب (المستدرك على صنّاع الدّواوين):
ينبغي أن يعرف القارئ الكريم طبيعة هذا الكتاب، وهو أنه مجرَّد تجميع لمستدركات الرجلين المنشور أكثرها في الدوريات العلمية، وبعضها لم يُنشر من قبل. وقد نُشر الجزء الأول في بغداد عام 1993، وفيه أربعون فصلاً، مع وعد بصدور الجزء الثاني، ولكن يظهر أنه لم يصدر في العراق، وإنما نُشر الجزءان معاً في الطبعة الثانية (بيروت، عالم الكتب، سنة 2000)، أي بعد وفاة القيسي [وهذا هو تاريخ نسختي، ولكنَّ هلال ناجي يؤرِّخ الطبعة الثانية بسنة 1998]. وضمَّ الأول منهما نفس الأربعين فصلاً، وضمَّ الثاني خمسة عشر فصلاً. 

وهذا إحصاء فصول الكتاب كما في الطبعة الثانية:فصول الجزء الأول (40 فصلاً):
27 فصلاً منسوبة إلى ناجي
12 فصلاً منسوبة إلى القيسي1 فصل واحد مشترك بينهما فصول 
الجزء الثاني (14 فصلاً):
13 فصلاً منسوبة إلى ناجي
1 فصل واحد منسوب إلى القيسي
مجموع الجزئين (54 فصلاً):
40 فصلاً منسوبة إلى ناجي
13 فصلاً منسوبة إلى القيسي 
1 فصل واحد مشترك بينهما 

ويعلم الخبراء بأمور التأليف: أن اشتراكهما في تأليف كتاب تجميعيّ كهذا الكتاب، معناه أن ينفرد كلٌّ منهما بكتابة نصيبه من الفصول، ويتمّ تجميعها وترتيبها بعد ذلك. وربَّما يتَّفقان ابتداءً على خطَّة التأليف، ولكنَّ ذلك غير وارد ههنا لأن أكثر الفصول منشور من قبل.


فهذا أول الإشكال في دعوى السرقة، إذ لا يمكن أن يسطو رجل مشهور من أهل العلم على مقالات منشورة لصديقه، ولا غير منشورة أيضًا، وإن بلغت به الصفاقة إلى هذا المبلغ فمن المستحيل أن يترك اسم ذلك الصديق بعينه على الغلاف ويورده أوَّلاً! والذي غرَّ الناقد وجعله يختار هذا الكتاب لإثبات السَّرقة على هلال ناجي: أن الفصول لم تُنسب إلى كاتبها في الطبعة الأولى، بل في الثانية. والواجب علينا أن نبحث عن تفسير مقبول لهذا الأمر، قبل أن نخوض في الأعراض العلمية. فقلتُ في تفسيره:
الفصول لم تُنسب إلى كاتبها في الطبعة الأولى، وهذا قرار اتَّخذه الرجلان، وعندما نُشرت الطبعة الثانية بعد وفاة القيسي رأى ناجي أن يُنسب كلُّ فصل إلى كاتبه، وهذا من حقِّه بطبيعة الحال، لأنه يستطيع بذلك أن يتصرَّف في فصوله بالتحرير والتنقيح. وإذن فليس لك أن تجعل الإغفال ثم التعيين دليلاً على السطو إلا بدليل مادي ملموس. 
وأظنّ أن هذا هو التفسير البديهي، على ضوء ما سبق. ونحن في حقيقة الأمر لا يعنينا لماذا حُذفت النسبة أولاً وأُثبتت ثانياً! ولكن ينبغي أن يقال الآن: أن نصيب هلال ناجي أكثر من تسعة أعشار الكتاب، ومع ذلك ورد اسم القيسي متقدِّمًا عليه في غلاف الطبعتين. وكذلك ورد اسمه متقدِّمًا في (التذكرة الفخرية) مع أن الضامن يزعم أنه لم يكتب المقدِّمة أو بعضها! فالذي أظنّه أنهم كانوا يقدِّمونه لمنزلته العلمية والوظيفية. وإذن فهلال ناجي هو الخاسر إذا لم تنسب الفصول، وليس العكس! بل كان يستطيع إسقاط فصول القيسي ونشر الكتاب خالصًا باسمه، كما فعل الضامن (مع الفارق!)، أو أن ينشر فصوله في كتاب جديد بعنوان جديد، ولكنَّه لم يفعل، وفاءً للصديق الراحل. 
وقد رفض هذا التفسير البديهي، لأنه يريد أن يوحي إلى القارئ بأن هذا (المجرم) سرق فصول القيسي بعد موته! فقال (هذا الكلام استنتاجي وليس على أرض الواقع، لإبعاد هلال عن الجريمة التي ارتكبها بحقِّ صاحبه. وأنا أقول لك: إن هلالاً أثبت اسمه على حصّته وحصة القيسي بعد وفاته نهاية سنة 1996م، ولا تستغرب أن أقول: إن هذا كان في بواكير سنة 1998م، والله شاهد على ما أقول).

وأتجاوز ما يشير إليه كلامه من تأكيد المتابعة اللصيقة لهلال ناجي، إلى التأكيد - على مسؤوليَّتي - بأن هلال ناجي لم يسرق جميع (حصة القيسي)، أي إنَّه لم يسرق الكتاب كلَّه.



براءة هلال ناجي من سرقة فصل أو فصول:قد يقول قائل: لعلَّ الناقد يتَّهم هلال ناجي بسرقة فصل أو فصول، ويسمِّيها (حصَّة القيسي) للغرض البلاغي المعلوم!
فالجواب: إذن كان يجب عليه أن يصرِّح بهذا المعنى منذ البداية، ويعيِّن الفصول المسروقة ومواردها بالعبارة الواضحة، فيقول (المستدرك على ديوان فلان: نشره القيسي في مجلة كذا عدد كذا صفحة كذا، وسرقه هلال ناجي في المستدرك صفحة كذا). ولكنَّه لم يفعل! 
فوضعنا إحصاء الفصول بين يديه، وطالناه بالتعيين. ولم نظفر منه بجواب واضح إلى الآن، إلا إنَّه - بعد الإلحاح - حصر التهمة في عشرة فصول، وسمَّاها (الحصص "الفصول" المشتركة لكنها جاءت باسم هلال فقط)، مع أنه لم يبرِّئه من سرقة غيرها!

وهذا الذي ظفرنا به مهمٌّ جدًّا، وهو يذهب بالتهمة أدراج الرياح! فهو لم يستطع أن يدَّعي - بصريح العبارة، وليس بالعبارات المطَّاطة - أن فصلاً من هذه الفصول العشرة قد نُشر باسم القيسي أو كتبه القيسي! وإنَّما عدَّد مقالات منشورة للقيسي وغيره موازية للفصول العشرة، أي إنَّها تتعلَّق بنفس شعراء الفصول العشرة، ونصَّ على أن هلال ناجي أخذ القطعة رقم كذا من مقال كذا، والقطعة رقم كذا من مقال كذا، كقوله مثلاً:

5- عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن طاهر :وردتْ 61 قطعة "بقلم هلال ناجي"، والصحيح أن ستة عشر منها لِلقيسي نشرها في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي، الجزء الأول، 1990، ص 96- 102 
فالنتيجة المنطقية أن هلال ناجي هو الذي كتب الفصول العشرة، وسائر الفصول الأربعين المنسوبة إليه. ويستوي أن يصرِّح الناقد بهذه الحقيقة أو يتهرَّب من التصريح! ولو أنصف لقال: جميع الفصول الأربعين كتبها هلال ناجي، والقيسي لم يكتب شيئًا منها، ولكنَّني يأخذ أحيانًا مقطوعات من مستدركات غيره! ولكنَّ الناقد لا يستطيع ذلك بعد أن هوَّل في وصف الجريمة وقطع على نفسه خطَّ الرجعة! 
وبالطبع لو سرق هلال ناجي ولو مقالاً واحداً لكانت فضيحة بجلاجل! ولما تأخَّر الإعلان عنها إلى أن يكشفها في سنة 2009 كاتب يكتب باسم مستعار!
قاتل اللّه الهوى! ورحم أبا الطّيِّب المتنبّي، القائل في أهل بغداد:

وَلَمْ تَزَلْ قِلَّةُ الإِنْصَافِ قَاطِعَةً * بَيْنَ الرِّجَالِ وَإِنْ كَانُوا ذَوِي رَحِمِ
هلال ناجي يتّهم الضّامن على رؤوس الأشهاد بأنه نقل فصولًا وفقرات بأكملها حرفيًا، ويعدّدها وينصّ على مواردها، فيقول صاحب الاسم المستعار (الكتاب أكاديمي، والنقد غير علمي!)، ويتّهم هلال ناجي بالسّطو على فصول النّاس، فإذا طولب بتعداد الفصول المسلوخة لم يُحِرْ جوابًا، إلا القول بأن القطعة الفلانية مأخوذة من فلان وفلان!

براءة هلال ناجي من سرقة مقال القيسي المنشور عام 1990:وهذا الذي أثبتناه، ينطبق على مقال القيسي هذا، مع أن الناقد خصَّه بالذكر مرارًا، وقال عنه:

ظهر باسم هلال ناجي في الطبعة الثانية من المستدرك، وقد لاحظتُ أن مقال القيسي ذاك لم يرد في هذا الكتاب، وقد فعل هذا بعد وفاة القيسي في 1 / 11 / 1994م ..... وفيه [أي المستدرك] وضع اسمه على أعمال الدكتور القيسي، وقد فعل هذا بعد وفاته، ويمكن للقارىء الباحث الذي يريد كشف الحقيقة أن يطّلع مثلاً على مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ، الجزء الاول، 1990، ففيها نشر القيسي مقالًا له، وأُعيد نشره في هذا الكتاب، ولكن باسم هلال ناجي!!! ..... فهذا المقال للدّكتور القيسي ورد في كتاب المستدرك باسم هلال فقط.

وطبعًا لم يعيَّن الناقد موضع هذا المقال من المستدرك، لمعرفته بأنه لا يوجد في المستدرك أصلاً! والمستفاد من كلامه أن المقال يتضمَّن مستدركات القيسي على عدة دواوين، استنادًا إلى كتاب (الدرّ الفريد). وبما أن هلال ناجي قد أحال في مستدركاته على (الدرّ الفريد) فهو - في نظر الناقد - قد سرق ذلك من مقال القيسي! 
وقد فرغنا من بيان أنَّ جميع مستدركات هلال ناجي هي لهلال ناجي فعلاً! والناقد نفسه يقرِّر ذلك بطريقة غير مباشرة، حين يقول عن المستدرك على شعر العتّابي:
ولكنَّه لم يُشِر إليهما [العاني والقيسي] عند صُنعهِ استدراكِهِ [كذا مضبوطًا] في بيروت 1998م ... والخلاصة: أن هلالاً سرق من العاني ونوري القيسي، القطع المرقّمة: 5، 6، 7، 8، 9، 10، 11، 13، 17، 18، 19، 22، 23، 27، 28، 32، 33، 37، 38، 40، 41، 42، 43، 46، 48، 50. ووضع اسمه فقط على المستدرك على هذا الشاعر.
فسبحان الله: يقول مرارًا (المقال للقيسي - أُعيد نشره - ليس لناجي إلا الاسم فقط)، ومرة يقول (المستدرك من صُنع ناجي - سرق القطعة كذا والقطعة كذا)! وإن صحَّت هذه الأرقام فمعناها أن هلال ناجي أولى بمستدرك العتّابي من القيسي والعاني، لأن المستدرك يضمّ 52 قطعة، منها 26 خالصة لناجي و 26 مشتركة بين القيسي والعاني! فأترك للقارئ تقدير مبلغ عبارته (وضع اسمه فقط) من الإنصاف! وهذا طبعًا على سبيل التنزُّل، وإلا فالقطع جميعا لهلال ناجي، كما سيأتي إيضاحه. 


ولا أجد مثالاً على اضطراب الناقد في التعبير عن تهمة لا تُوجد إلا في خياله، من التناقض المطلق بين قوله بعبارات شتَّى (المقال للقيسي)، وقوله ههنا (سرق [هلال] من العاني ونوري القيسي)؛ فالمقال المسروق من العاني والقيسي لا يمكن أن يكون للقيسي! إلا أن يخترع الناقد رياضيَّات جديدة! وقد لفتُّ نظره إلى هذا الاضطراب، فأنكر كالعادة، وألقى باللائمة عليَّ كالعادة:
أنا لمْ أجعل القيسي شريكاً لهلال في السرقة من العاني في شعر العتابي، فمصدر القيسي هو (الدر الفريد) فقط، ومصادر العاني ذكرتها، والقيسي لا يعلم ولا يراجع عمل هلال، ولم يرهُ وهو يقدمه للنشر ببيروت، لعلاقاته بدور النشر.
أقول له: لا يمكن أن يكون الفصل المذكور خالصًا للقيسي، بل يجب - بمعاييرك أنت - أن يكون العاني شريكًا فيه! فيقول: لم أقل إن القيسي سرق من العاني!
فالحاصل أن مقال القيسي المنشور بمجلة المجمع العراقي لعام 1990، لم ينشر في الجزء الثاني منسوباً إلى هلال ناجي! والذي نُشر هو فصل كتبه هلال ناجي فعلاً، حتَّى على افتراض أن بعض المقطوعات الواردة منقولة من مقال القيسي، وهذا ما سنناقشه في لاحقًا.


براءة هلال ناجي من سرقة أعمال القيسي بعد موته:
وأما ما صرَّح به الناقد مرارًا من أن هلال ناجي سرق حصَّة صديقه القيسي (بعد وفاة القيسي)، فهذه أيضًا تهمة ظالمة، وهلال ناجي أكبر عند نفسه وعند الناس من أن ينحطَّ إلى هذه الدَّركة!
ولا نحتاج في إثبات ذلك إلى أكثر من قراءة كلام الناقد نفسه! فهو صريح بأن هلال ناجي يستخدم نفس الحيل والأساليب منذ عشرات السنين، وأنه بنى شهرته على أكتاف الآخرين! أي إنه قد سلك في الجزء المنشور في حياة القيسي نفس سلوكه في الجزء المنشور بعد موته!

سرُّ شهرة هلال ناجي!لا أدري ما الذي جعل الأخ (سعد هلال) يعتقد أن ضعف توزيع المجلات العراقية في الوطن العربي يصلح دليلاً على سرقات هلال ناجي:

لقد أدركتُ الآن سبب شهرة هلال ناجي واحترام الناس له، وتلك السمعة الطيبة من كثرة تحقيقاته، وهو عدم معرفتهم بالمجلات التي كان ينشر فيها، وإذا عرفوها فلا يمتلكونها، وأنت رعاك الله لا تملك مجلة المورد ولا مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي، فما بالكَ بمجلة (الكتاب) الصادرة ببغداد، وغيرها، لذا فهو يعرف صعوبة الحصول عليها، فبادرَ بنشر كتبه في بيروت والقاهرة وفي السعودية وقطر والمغرب، وإلاَّ فانه معروف في الساحة العراقية جيداً، يعتاشُ على موائد الآخرين. وأنا لا أقول هذا جزافاً معاذ الله وقد تبيَّن لك صدق قولي.

فسبحان الذي أضاق المسالك على هذا الفاضل، فأذهله وأجرى الحقّ على قلمه! وصدق القائل: من زاغ عن الحقّ ضاقت عليه المسالك! 
قلَّبتُ هذا الكلام على كل وجه، فلم أعرف: كيف يستفيد هلال ناجي إذا نشر مسروقاته في العالم العربي بعد نشره لها في مجلات عراقية مغمورة؟! والمقالات هي المقالات؟! ولم أعرف: كيف يُعتبر إخراج المقالات من دائرة ضيِّقة إلى دائرة واسعة دليلاً على السرقة؟! مع أن الأمر على العكس! لقد كان الواجب على هلال ناجي - في نظر الناقد المحترم - أن يترك مقالاته في زواياها المظلمة، ولكنَّه ارتكب جريمةً لا تُغتفر، بأن نشرها في الفضاء العربي الفسيح، فنال شهرةً لا يستحقّها، كعضوية المجامع اللغوية مثلاً! وأنا بالطبع لا أعتبر المجلات العراقية مغمورة إلى هذا الحدّ، ولكن هكذا شاء الناقد!
فأنا أؤكّد له وللقرّاء الكرام: أن احتراف السطو لم يرفع يومًا رجلاً إلى مرتبة الرِّيادة! وأن أهل مصر والشام وجزيرة العرب، يعرفون الهجان من الهجين، والضالع من الضليع، والخائن من الأمين! وإذا قرَّر أهل الاختصاص في العالم العربي - باعتراف الناقد - أن هلال ناجي (مشهور ومحترم وذو سمعة طيبة لكثرة تحقيقاته ويعتبر من روَّاد التحقيق في الوطن العربي)، فلا كلام للخصم!
وأما قوله (وأنت رعاك الله لا تملك مجلة المورد ... إلخ)، فهو رجمٌ بالغيب، وصرفٌ للأنظار عن المهمّ! فأنا - بصرف النظر عما أملك ولا أملك من المجلات العراقية - أستطيع أن أعرف أين نُشر المقال في أي مجلة عراقية أو غير عراقية، والفضل للجنود المجهولين من المفهرسين، وإن لزم الأمر فالهاتف والناسوخ! وليس مناط الخلاف بيننا أن المجلة مشهورة أو مغمورة، بل مناط الخلاف أن المقال أصيل أو مسروق!
والمهمّ على أي حال أن الناقد قرَّر بطوعه واختياره، بناء على معرفته بالمجلات العراقية: أن الفصول التي جعلت هلال ناجي مشهورًا في العالم العربي قد نشرها هلال ناجي قبل ذلك باسمه في المجلات العراقية!
أي في حياة القيسي!!




.......................... يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## شتا العربي

مشاركات مفيدة أستاذ (خزانة الأدب) ما شاء الله

واصل بارك الله فيك فنحن نتابع ونستفيد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## شتا العربي

من أجمل ما تعلمته في هذا الموضوع هو التعرف على المحقق القدير هلال بن ناجي أكثر وأكثر

رأيت له كلمات أقول باطمئنان أنها تكتب بماء الذهب ويمكن أن تعتبر كلمات مأثورة لجمالها ورونقها وفائدتها
وعظم معناها رغم وجازتها

أذكر منها هذا القول الجميل:


قال الأستاذ القدير هلال بن ناجي: "إنّ النقد رسالة علمية وليس سهامًا خطلة تترامى يمينًا وشمالاً".


وقال الأستاذ القدير هلال بن ناجي: والحق أبلج، وواهم باك من هو في الحق شاك. 


المصدر: 
ديوان يوسف بن لؤلؤ الذهبي بين لاشين والجراخ (مقال للأستاذ القدير هلال بن ناجي)
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=368

----------


## شتا العربي

قال هلال بن ناجي: ليس المهم فقط إضافة بيت إلى ثلاثة أبيات في مقطعة، 
وإنما الأهم صحة ضبط النص وإثبات الفروق بينه وبين مصدر التخريج في القطعة،

 أقلّ حقّ العلم ذِكر المصدر الذي أورد الرسالة

من قواعد التحقيق العلمي أن تُثبّت عند نشر النص رواية الأبيات المنسوبة إلى الشاعر


المصدر:
بريد العرب: حول مقال: "عودة إلى ديوان علي بن الجهم" 
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=385

----------


## شتا العربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سؤال إلى الأستاذ (سعد هلال) 

لكن قبل السؤال لفت نظري اختياركم للاسم المستعار (سعد هلال) فما علاقته بالمحقق القدير (هلال ناجي)؟

أعود للسؤال: أرجو الإفادة حول الأجزاء الملونة في هذا الخبر المنقول
 في الخط والمخطوط العربي






> المجلة: الذخائر - فصلية
> الناشر: دار الذخائر
> ( 2002- 1423)
> دمشق - مكتب "الرياض":
> العدد الجديد من المجلة الفصلية (الذخائر) والتي تعنى بالآثار والتراث والمخطوطات والوثائق جاء عدداً خاصاً عن الخط والمخطوط العربي..
> وقد توزعت ابوابه على أربع عشر محورا شارك باعدادها عدد من الباحثين والمهتمين..
> ونقرأ في باب الابحاث والدراسات للأستاذ الدكتور بدري محمد مهند عن دور الوراقين في نشر المعرفة اذ لعب الوراقون دورا هاما في حياة الفكر العربي الإسلامي عن طريق نشر الكتب وتوفيرها للقراء فضلا عن كون اسواقهم وحوانيتهم اصبحت مركزا للمناظرات والمذاكرات والتعارف بين أهل العلم والادب وطلابه...
> ويستعرض الدكتور بدري اسماء اهم الوراقين الذين شاعت اسماؤهم في أول العصر العباسي في بغداد. كما يسلط الكاتب الضوء على دور الوراقين في تسيير امور المعرفة وبذل الكتب لأهل العلم وطالبيه وتعاونهم مع المؤلفين ودورهم الاجابي في الحياة العلمية والثقافية اما اسامة النقشبندي فكتب عن الورق وصناعته في التاريخ العربي.. لم يعرف العرب في الجاهلية وصدر الإسلام الورق أو الطاغد وانما ورثوا المواد للكتابة كاللخاف والعسب واكتاف الابل والجلود (الرقوق) والمهارق وقراطيس البردي وغيرها..
> حيث اشتهرت مدن عربية في صناعة الرقوق منها صنعاء ونجران والطائف ثم انتقلت صناعتها إلى الكوفة.. وقد ظل المخطوط العربي يكتب على هاتين المادتين "الرقوق" و"قراطيس البردي" حتى ظهور الورق واستخدامه الذي عرفه العرب للمرة الأولى عند فتحهم سمرقند سنة  87للهجرة /507م.. واقيم أول مصنع للورق في عهد هارون الرشيد سنة  174للهجرة وقد شاع استخدامه في نهاية القرن الثاني الهجري. الثامن الميلادي وتداوله الناس.. وتفرغ قوم لصناعته في بغداد اذ عرفوا بالوارقين ثم احترفوا صناعة الورق ونسخ المخطوطات وتسفيرها وكان من بينهم العلماء والفقهاء والادباء..
> ...


.
http://www.alriyadh.com/*******s/20-...Thkafa_483.php

أرجو الإفادة عن عمل الأستاذ هلال ناجي المشار إليه

كما أرجو الإفادة عما كتبه عباس الجراخ عن هلال ناجي في الموضع المشار إليه أعلاه
رجاء الإفادة عن فحوى هذه الكتابة وعن خلاصة رأي الجراخ فيها عن ناجي

ولك التحية

----------


## شتا العربي

وأعتذر للأستاذ الفاضل (خزانة الأدب) عن المقاطعة

ورجاء المواصلة

وقد وجدت بعض أشياء لكني سأنتظر انتهاء جواب الأستاذ (خزانة الأدب) ثم أبدأ في طرحها والاستفسار عنها للاستفادة

----------


## سعد هلال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خاتمة التعقيبات وتأكيد الحقائق والبراهين ‏
‏      ( إنَّ مَنْ يسمع أو يقرأ نصف الحقيقة ،ولا يريد سماع النصف الثاني ،ويرفض الأدلة، ‏هو غير دقيق ، وهذا هو الظلمُ بعيْنهِ ).‏
‏  أخي الحبيب خزانة الأدب ‏
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏  كنتُ أظنني قد انتهيتُ من قضية كتاب (المستدرك على صناع الدواوين ) وخلصتُ – بناءً ‏على طلبكَ- الى تفاصيل جهد ناجي ،وجهد القيسي ، والجهد المشترك الذي نشره ناجي باسمه ‏، وكذلك جهد المحققين الآخرين الذين سطا على استدراكاتهما فوضع اسمه فقط.‏
‏  لكن تعقيبك الطويل ودفاعك الشديد عنه بعد ما رايتَ من حقائق جعلني اقول : ها قد عُدنا ‏من جديد .‏
‏     وزدتَ علىَّ بإيرادك نصوص من كلامي ،وكلام ناجي ،بالألوان ،رغبة في التأثير في ‏القراء ، واعترف أنني لا أجيد الألوان ، ولا التلوّن ، بل اذكر الحقائق من دون رتوش .‏
‏  مشاركتي (التحقيقات المسروقة) اردتُ ان أُبيِّن بعضها ، لا كُلُّها – فذكرتُ عددا من السُّراق ‏، ثم عرجتُ على هلال ناجي ،لكثرة تحقيقاته ،والى هنا انتهى الموضوع بالنسبة لي ،لكن ‏الاخ (خزانة الادب ) هو الذي طلب التفصيل في تعقيبه الأول بقوله : (اتهام الأستاذ هلال ‏ناجي بأنه لصّ تحقيقات، يحتاج إلى نظر واستدلال. وقبل كل شيء‎ ‎أود أن اسألك: هل هذه ‏الوقائع التي تنسبها إليه هي نتيجة تحقيقك ونظرك، أم نقلتها‎ ‎من غيرك (من أحد خصومه ‏مثلاً)؟) ، ثم ذكر انه لم يطلب مني هذا فيما بعد !‏
‏    ثم جرّ حديث اثر آخر .‏
‏        لكنني أذكر لك ولجميع القراء والمتابعين ،بعد حمد الله الاستعانة به  :‏
سبق ان أوردتُ المثل المشهور : (أهل مكة ادرى بشعابها )، فأنت _اخي الحبيب - لم تره ‏ولم تسمع منه ،ولم تلتقِ بهِ ، كي تُصدّق كلامي ،لا تكذّبه مباشرة ، بل اعتمدت على مؤلفاته ‏وردوده . وهكذا حكمتَ على أقوالي بالردّ والبطلان ، فالمعروف أنَّ الناقد هو قاضٍ لا ‏يستطيع الإتيان بالحكم إلا بعد أنْ تتوفر أركان القضية التي إمامه ، وان يمتلك دواتها ‏،وأدواتي قد ذكرتها ،الوثائقية والميدانية .‏
‏     وهو يُلقِّب منْ يُخالفهُ وينتقدهُ فيطلق عليهم ألقابًا لا تصحّ ، فالدكتور حسين علي محفوظ ‏ينبزهُ بـ( ابي جهل) و الدكتور الضامن بـ(الجربوع) وفي ديوانه ( في خريف العمر ) ‏الصادر في بغداد  1999، والقاهرة 2000 ،نال من الدكتور علي جواد الطاهر ولقّبهُ ‏بـ(العاهر ) ،ولقَّب الدكتور فخر الدين قباوة بـ(غباوة)، فقال :‏
حديثه ناب عن طلاوه
وطبعه تأنفه البداوه
يا من إليه انتهت الغباوه‏
غباوة سُمِّتَ لا (قباوه)‏
‏...بل لم يسلمْ منه الدكتور مصطفى جواد و الدكتور كامل الشيبي ومحمد رضا الشبيبي وعبد ‏الحميد الرشودي والدكتور عباس هاني الجراخ والدكتور عبد الرازق حويزي ، في مجالسهِ ، ‏وبهذا مخالفة صريحة للآية القرآنية : (ولا تَنَابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ الاِسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الْإِيمَانِ ‏وَمَن لَّمْ يَتُبْ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ )الحجرات11.‏
‏ وأنت ذكرت انك تمتلك معظم مؤلفاته.‏
‏      وانا امتلكها كلّها ، حتّى مقالاته التي نشرها في المجلات والجرائد .‏
‏  وهذه النقطة ليست في صالحك ايضًا .‏
‏    لأنك إذا أردت أن تعرف المرء وتفكيره ، عرفتَ ذلك من مؤلفاته كُلّها – لا بعضها .‏
‏ وأكرّر – إذا أردت أن تعرف حقيقة المرء عليك أنْ لا تترك صغيرة ولا كبيرة من مؤلفاته ‏ومقالاتِهِ ،والرجل عندي ككتاب مفتوح .‏
‏  وذكرتَ جملة من مقالاته في مجلة (العرب) وذكرت معها الروابط ،وهذا يدُلُّ على تتبّعك ‏للشبكة العنكبوتيّة، ولكنك نسيتَ شيئًا مهمَّا ، فمن الضروري بل الواجب على الناقد (القاضي) ‏ان يتسلّح به ، كي لا يكون مندفعاً وغير موضوعي نحو الجانب الآخر ، وهو سماع وجهة ‏النظر (الثانية)المخالف  ة .‏
‏  نعم ، لماذا لم تذكر عنوانا مقالات الأساتذة الذين نقدوا هلال ناجي ، لتعرف ردودهم على ‏ما اتهمهم به من كذب وافتراء ، اظن من حقّ القراء عليك أنْ تفعل هذا ، ليس دفاعا عن ‏ناجي بل عن الحقيقة .‏
لكنك لم تفعل !‏
‏      هل قرات مقال الدكتور كامل مصطفى  الشيبي في مجلة ( الرابطة ) النجفية ، العدد ‏الأول ، آذار ، 1975م ، ص 120 – 142 ، إذ أشار إلى سرقة هلال منه تصحيحاته على ‏مُستدركه الأول المنشور في مجلة ( الكتاب ) عام 1974م .‏
‏    ومقدمة ديوان الحماني ، تحقيق الدكتور محمد حسين الأعرجي ، دار صادر ، بيروت ، ‏‏1998م : 6 – 21 .‏
‏       ومقالات الدكتور عبد الرازق حويزي في مجلة العرب ،والأحمدية ، ومجلة تراثيات ، ‏العدد التاسع ، 2007م ، ص 17 – 18 .‏
‏        نعم ذكرتَ مقال هلال في ردّه على الدكتور حويزي بشأن ديوان الببغاء ، وصدّقتهُ في ‏اتهامه له بانه لم يذكر استفادته من عنوان بحثه في مجلة المورد بخصوص عليّ بن الجهم  .‏
‏  ولكن لماذا لم تذكر ردّ الدكتور حويزي المنشور في مجلة العرب ، وفيه قال : [ لقد سِرتُ ‏في عنوان بحثي -مع أنّ الشاعرَين مختلفَين- على أثر العنوان السابق سير أهل العلم ‏المخلصين الأمناء الذين يحفظون للناس -ومنهم الأستاذ هلال- حقوقَهم، ولو كانت كلمة ‏واحدة! غير أنّ شدة انفعاله من نقدي تحقيق "ديوان الببغاء" قد حالت بينه وبين إدراك الحقيقة؛ ‏فقد حفظتُ له حقَّه ووفّرتُ عليه حظه؛ إذ أشرتُ وذكرتُ نصًّا أنني تأثّرتُ بالعنوان في نهاية ‏نقدي لـ"ديوان الببغاء" في المجلة نفسها، مجلة "العرب" ص283 في ج3و4 السنة 41 عام ‏‏1426هـ، في أسلوب حفظ للرجل حقَّه، ووفّر عليه حظه من الأستاذية في أدب، وهذا نص ‏ما قلتُ: "والله-سبحانه وتعالى- أسأل أن يفيد أستاذنا الفاضل هلال ناجي من دراستنا هذه في ‏طبعة لاحقة كما أفدنا نحن منه في سيرنا على هديه في عنوان بحثنا الموسوم بـ"البرهان عما ‏في ديوان علي بن الجهم من وَهْمٍ ونقصان". فهل بعد ذلك لم أَرْعَ الأمانة العلمية، وما الفائدة ‏إذن من تصريحي هذا؟ وهل أصبح الاعتراف وحفظ الحقوق مساويًا -الآن- للإنكار وضياع ‏الحقوق؟ وهل أصبح جزاء من يحفظ الأمانة هو الرمي بتضييعها؟ ولماذا الادعاء؟ أ بسبب ‏اجتهادي وقولي الحقيقة؟! أم بسبب...] .‏
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=‎
‏     هل تعرف قصة مقال الشيبي ؟. ‏
اليك القصة :‏
‏- نشر هلال في العدد السابع من مجلة (الكِتاب) البغدادية ، 1394هـ - 1974، ص 3 -‏‏16، مقالاً في نقد (ديوان الدوبيت) للدكتور كامل مصطفى الشّيبي – رحمه الله تعالَى- ، ‏فأرسل الشيبي ردّا عليه تضمن أشياء علميّة ،وهو متخصَّص بالدوبيت ، لا هلال ، مع ‏تصحيحه اثني عشرة خطأً وقعت في نصوص الدوبيتات ، على أمل أنْ ينشر المقال في ‏المجلة ، وهنا نصحهُ احد أصدقائه انْ يبعث بنسخة من الردّ الى مجلة ( الرابطة) النجفية، ‏لأنهم يدركون ان هلالاً سيتلاعب بالمقال ، وقد صحَّ ظنّهم  وظن الشيبي ، حيث نشر هلال ‏مقال الشيبي في العدد 11 من (الكتاب) ، ولكن حذف منه اسطراً ، اما تصحيحات الشيبي ‏الـ(12) ، وهي مرتّبة على أرقام : 1، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، ...... ، 12 ، فقد سرق هلال عشرة ‏منها وادّعاها لِنفسِهِ ونشرها في نهاية العدد السابق من مجلة (الكتاب) ، العدد 10 ، السنة 8 ، ‏‏1974م ، ص 175 ،  في باب خاص تحت عنوان ( أخطاء مطبعية ) !، وبقيَ تصحيحان ، ‏وضع لهما هلال الحرفان : أ ، ب  وهو ينشر ردّ الدكتور الشيبي في : المستدرك على صناع ‏الدواوين 2/112  !! ‏
‏    ولم يكن هلال يعلم أنّ الردّ الكامل نُشر في مجلة (الرابطة )، وهو عندي لمنْ يشُك في ‏القضية .ونشر الشيبي مقالاً ثانياً في مجلة الرابطة ، العدد الأول، السنة الثانية ، آذار ، ‏‏1975، عنوانه : حول ملاحظات هلال ناجي على ديوان الدوبيت درس عملي لأبنائنا ‏وإخواننا  ، وأوضح أنَّ  24 من الدوبيتات التي استدركها هلال موجودة في كتابه ،فما معنى ‏ان يستدركها عليه ؟ مع أخطاء في الأوزان والقراءات مجانفة للأسلوب العلميّ ،في الحلقة ‏الثانية من مستدركه .‏
‏            نوع جديد من السرقة ، يجيدها ناجي ، ولكنه انكشف أمام العراقيين ،لأنهم ‏يعرفونه .  ‏
‏4- كنتُ قد فصَّلتُ الكلام في  الحصص(الفصول)الت  ي أخذها هلال من غير القيسي، وهي :‏
‏ - ابن ميادة:نشر ديوانه محمد نايف الدليمي، ونشر الدكتور حنا جميل حداد مستدركاً عليهِ ‏في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية الاردني ، العدد 15- 16، 1982، ص 197- 219، فأخذ منه ‏هلال معظمه .‏
‏ - الببغاء ،أخذه من الدكتور سعود عبد الجابر ،قطر،1983،والقطع عندهُ: 13 ، 15 ، 24 ، ‏‏26 ، 48 ، 53 ، 54 ، 61 ، 58 ، 84 ، 87 ، 37 ، 47 ، 57 ، 73 .‏
‏  وأخذها هلال ناجي مع مصادرها بالأرقام : 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، 10 ،11 ، ‏‏12 ، 13 ، 16 ، 17 ، 18 ، 19 ، وعددها 43 بيتاً .‏
‏  - ديك الجن،أخذهُ من مستدركٍ نَشرهُ محمد يحيى زين الدين في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية ‏بدمشق ،المجلد 51، الجزء الاول، 1976م ،ص 151- 174، ونشر مصباح غلاونجي ‏مستدركاً آخر في (مجلة التراث العربي ) السورية ،العدد 18،1985 ، ونشر خير الدين ‏شمسي مستدركاً آخر في (مجلة التراث العربي ) ،العدد 25- 26 ،1986م.‏
‏ - البستي،نشر هلال المادة في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،المجلد 32، 1981، ص ‏‏606- 623،،ولمّا نشر الدكتور حاتم صالح الضامن مستدركاً على الديوان في مجلة مجمع ‏اللغة العربية بدمشق،المجلد 66،الجزء 4، 1991، ص 727- 751، وقد وردت فيه قطعاً ‏من(الدر الفريد)،(أخذها) منه هلال وهو ينشر مستدركاً ثانيًا له في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية ‏بِدمشق ،الجزء الاول،1995،ص 111- 154،وهي :25،49،50،56،67،33 ، 80، 81، ‏‏82، 84 ، 85 ، 86 ،87 ،88 ،90 ،99 ،100 ، 101 ، 102 ، 103 ،  122 ، 123 ، ‏‏127 ،  129 ، 133 ، 134 ، 135 ، 173 ، 138 ، 143 ، 144 ، 148 ، 151 ، ‏‏156 ، 157 ،  158 ، 159 ، 160 ، 161 ، 166 .‏
‏- العكوك: استدرك على طبعة احمد نصيف الجنابي المطبوعة في سنة 1971، وحين نشر ‏الدكتور حسين عطوان جمعهُ للديوان نفسه،في القاهرة 1972،اخذ منهُ ليستدرك على طبعة ‏الجنابي!‏
‏  المجموع = 12 مستدركاً.‏
‏    وأخذه من الدكتور جليل العطية في مستدركهِ على ديوان أبي الشيص في مجلة (عالم ‏الكتب) السعودية ، المجلد الأول، العدد السادس، 1985، ص 105- 109 .‏
‏    وأخذ من محمد حسين الاعرجي ثلاثة أبيات من مستدركه على شعر أبي علي البصير في ‏مجلة المورد ،المجلد الثاني،العدد الثاني،1972، 249- 253.‏
‏    - انتَ تحدثت عن سعة اطلاعه وتنقيره في المصادر ....إلخ  من أمور أعرفها قبلك ، ‏ولكن يرد سؤالٌ : ( الفصول ) العشرة التي نشرها القيسي في مجلة المجمع العلمي والمورد ، ‏لماذا وضع هلال اسمه عليها ولمْ يُشرك معهُ زميله معه الذي عرّفه على دار النشر عالم ‏الكتب ؟.‏
‏ أين أخلاقيات الباحث ؟‏
‏    نحنُ نُعلِّم التلاميذ الأمانة بِذكر السابق علينا ، نذكرهُ ونشكره أو ننقده ، لا أنْ نأخذ منه ‏الأمور جاهزة ، بلا إشارة . هذه هي السرقةُ بعينها .‏
‏    وعندما أخذ من الدكتور سعود عبد الجابر قطعًا استدركها على جمعه ( شعر الببغاء) لماذا ‏لمْ يُشر إليه ، ولو بِسطرٍ واحد في الهامش ، كي يُبعد عنه تهمة السرقة التي تلبَّس بها ؟ .  ‏
‏    ولماذا لم يذكر في (ديوان الناشىء الأكبر ) أن الدكتور مزهر السوداني قد سبقه الى ‏جمعه شعر الشاعر ، وان عمله يختلف عنه بكذا وكذا ؟ وقد ذكرتُ لك اكثر من دليل ، وان ‏شئتَ ارجع إلى : ( الناشئ الأكبر حياته وشعره ): كريم علكم عويز ، رسالة ماجستير ، كلية ‏الآداب ، جامعة بغداد ، 1989م ، ص 90، وقد خرج قبلي بما خرج به الآخرون بعدي من ‏سطوِ هلالٍ على جهد السوداني ، وعمَّى على السطو برجوعه إلى مصادر مطبوعة ‏ومخطوطة ليضيف قِطعاً كثيرة جديدة لم ترد عند السوداني ، وان شئتَ أرسلتُ إليك رقم ‏هاتفه السوداني لتستعلم منهُ عن جليّة الأمر ،ولماذا سكتَ .‏
‏  ستقول إن رسالة الطالب كريم بعيدة عنيّ ، وان هلالاً استشهد برسالة الطالب على انّ عمله ‏علميّ .‏
‏     هل قرأت ما كتبه الطالب على الصحيفة 90 ؟ ، فارجعُ إنا إلى ما سبق نبَّهتُ عليه من ‏انَّ هلالاً يعرف من اين (يأخذ) النصوص ولا يشير إلى أصحابها . وأنت لا تعرف ان ما ‏خرج به الطالب قد أثار استياء هلال ، وجعله من خصومهِ !‏
‏  اما السؤال عن مقالة عباس هاني الجراخ في مجلة (الذخائر) ، العدد التاسع 2002م : ( هلال ‏ناجي ومنهجه في تحقيق نصوص الخط العربي ) فهي مقالة استوعبت تحقيقات هلال في الخط ‏والقلم ،، وسبق للجراخ دراسة تحقيق هلال كتاب (طرائف الطرف) للبارع الهروي ( ت 524هـ ) ‏
‏ في مجلة (المورد ) ، العدد الرابع 1998. ‏
وحدثَ ان نشر الجراخ مقاله (دوبيتات سيف الدين المشد ) بمجلة الذخائر ،وقد حقّقها برجوعه ‏الى مصادر مخطوطة ومطبوعة مع دراسة سبقتها ،ونبَّه على كلمات لم يستطع هلال قراءتها ‏وقرأ بعضها غلطاً، عند نشرها له في مقال له في مجلة ( شعر ) القاهرية عام 1977 ثم في ‏بيروت ، ضمن كتاب ( المُستدرك على صنّاع الدواوين ) عام 1998 ، فشن عليه هلال حرباً ‏في مقالٍ في مجلة ( العرب) ، ونسي ما فعله الجراخ من مدحهِ وثنائه على تحقيقاتهِ ، وذكر ‏هلال فيه أنّه سبق أن استدرك على كتاب الدكتور كامل الشَّيْبي ( ديوان الدوبيت )، وأن ‏الجراخ سطا على المقال المنشور مرتين .‏
‏    وبمراجعة العدد المشار إليه من (الذخائر) نرى ان الجراخ قد فصَّل في مقاله الكلام على ‏أمر الدوبيتات ، وقال إنّ مجموع ما أورده 35 دوبيتاً كاملاً ، وواحد من المجزوء ، وأفاضَ ‏في الحديث عن المخطوطات التي رجع إليها ، مع المطبوع أيضاً ، وأوضحَ أن هلال ناجي ‏سبقهُ إلى إيراد 26 دوبيتاً فقط ، وردت في مكان واحد هو مخطوطة الاسكوريال ، وقد فاته  ‏دوبيت من المجزوء في المخطوطة نفسها ، الورقة 171 ب .‏
‏     والذي حدث هو سهو غير مقصود منه في عبارة ( استدركت ) ، في قولهِ: " وبهذا أكون ‏قد استدركت 34 دوبيتاً ... " ، وعنَى أنها تُنشر أول مرة من غير أخطاء في القراءة أو ‏البياضات أو الكلمات الخمسة التي عجز عن قراءتها هلال والكلمات الاربعة التي قرأها خطأ. ‏وكيف يستدرك هذه الدوبيتات جميعاً ، وقد فصّل في الحديث عن مظانها ومنْ سبقهُ إليها ؟ ‏وهو قد  ذكر اسم هلال ناجي ست عشرة مرة ، وهذه المرات تنفي تهمة ( السرقة ) ، فكيف ‏بهذه المرات ؟ وقال الجراخ ص 128، الهامش الأول : " مجلة الشعر ، القاهرة ، العدد 7 ، ‏‏1977م ، ص 93 – 94 ، وأعاد نشره في كتابه : المُستدرك على صنّاع الدواوين ، بيروت ‏، 1998م ، 2 / 121 – 125 " .فكيف يكون سارقاً ، وقد أشار بصراحةٍ إلى نشرتي مقاليهِ ‏؟ وأخطأ هلال في الحساب ، وهو يقول أن الجراخ أضاف سبعة دوبيتات فقط ، والصحيح ‏تسعة دوبيتات .‏
ولم يكتفِ بذلك فعندما أُحيل عليه (شعر يوسف بن لؤلؤ الذهبي ) بمجلة(المورد) بصفته خبيراً ‏كتب تقريراً في 1/10 /2002 يثني به على جهد الجراخ،وبعد حادثة مجلة الذخائر،انقلب ‏عليه ، ولم تصدر (المورد)بسبب الحرب على العراق،وسبقه اليه دكتور من مصر هو ‏‏(لاشين)،ولم يذكر هلال له انه قد أجاز جهد الجراخ،وإلاّ لتركه أو لانتظر صدوره،وصدر ‏كتاب لاشين نهاية 2004،وتأخر صدور المقال الموردي إلى سنة2005،ونشر في ثلاث ‏حلقات ،وأشار في نهاية الحلقة الثالثة الى كتاب لاشين ، لكن المقال جُهِّز منذ 2004،وكتب ‏هلال مقالاً في مجلة (العرب) ج 11-12، 2008 ، ص 829-835 ، يتهم الجراخ بالسطو ‏على كتاب لاشين من دون مسوّغ مقنع ، وقال هلال :( في ربيع عام 2004م استعاد شارع ‏المتنبي ببغداد بعض نشاطه الثقافي ...وكان فيما عُرض للبيع " ديوان ابن لؤلؤ الذهبي " ‏بتحقيق محمد لاشين... فاقتنيت منه نسخة..." وذكر ان الجراخ اقتنى نسخة من الديوان في ‏بواكير عام 2004م .‏
‏   ونشر الجراخ رداً على افتراءات هلال في مجلة (العرب)ج 9- 10 ، 2009، ص 711- ‏‏723 ، ونفَى هذا الكلام بقولهِ :[ سبحان الله ! ، هذا هو الكذبُ بعينهِ ، ذلك أنَّ نشرة د. لاشين ‏صدرتْ نهاية عام 2004م ، ووصلتْ إلى بغداد بداية 2005م ( ويمكن سؤال السيد محمد ‏صاحب مكتبة عدنان الذي جاء بالديوان وكتب اخرى عند سفره الى القاهرة)، وانّ هلالاً اقتنى ‏نسخةً من هذه النشرة في 11/9/2005م من شارع المتنبي- مكتبة عدنان ، بحضور د. زهير ‏غازي زاهد ود. عبد الجبار ناجي والأستاذ حسن عريبي الخالدي ، وكنتُ وقتها هناك ، وكان ‏شراؤه للديوان بعد أن سَلَّمتُ عليه ، وأنا اقتنيتُ نسخةً منها في 18 / 3 / 2005م ، وقد ‏صرّحتُ بذلك في نشرتي بمجلة المورد ، ع 3 ، 2005م ، ص 69، لكن المعقِّب لم يذكر ‏كلامي ، بل اختصرهُ متعمِّدًا ، وهذا دأبهُ في ردوده على الآخرين ، لكنه أورد نصّ ما ذكره ‏د. لاشين من دون اختصار ، فلِم الكيل بمكيالين ؟ بل امتدَّ الاختصار ليشمل تقريره المُثني ‏على نشرتي في المورد ، وممّا جاء فيه : " ..لقد تفحّصت العمل فوجدته قد أوفى على الغاية ‏، إذ انماز عمله بتقديم ترجمة وافية للشاعر وتتبع جيد لأحداث حياته، اتبعها بدراسة ‏موضوعية فنية لشعره، وقدم بعد ذلك ما جمعه من شعره المتناثر في شتيت المظان... ‏فأضاف عملاً قيماً لديوان الشعر العربي، وقد حاول ضبط كثير من الكلمات مما يحتاج إلى ‏ضبط ، أعقبها بالمتدافع من شعره( أي ما نسب له ولغيره) ثم ذيّل البحث بقائمة بمصادره ‏ومراجعه وكانت هوامشه جيدة وعلمية وتخريجاته حسنة . أوصي بنشره وفوق كل ذي علم ‏عليم "  ، فهذا نص تقرير الخبرة لم يذكره في تعقيبه ، واكتفى بِذكر العبارة الأخيرة من ‏التوصية بالنشر ، فعلامَ يدلُّ هذا ؟ .‏
‏      لقد أشرتُ إلى نشرة د. لاشين بالتفصيل في العدد الثالث من المورد ، وهو العدد الذي ‏لم يشر إليه المعقِّب ، لأنَّ فيه الحقيقة جليَّة ، ساطعة كالشمس ، وذكرتُ التأريخ أيضًا في ‏كتابي ( شعر يوسف بن لؤلؤ الذهبيّ ) ص 48 ، فأنا لا أخفي شيئًا ، ولا أخاف من قول ‏الحقيقة . ولقد نسي أنه قال : " بعد تسلُّم تقرير الخبرة بمدة دُفع العمل إلى المطبعة " ، أي في ‏تشرين الأول 2002 م ، وهذا الإقرار الصادر عن هلال ناجي والمنشور في مجلة العرب ‏ص 832 هو سيّد الأدلة ، كما يقول رجال العدالة ، لا القانون !‏
‏    وأخذ عليّ انّني زدتُ على مسوّدة عملي المقدّم إلى مجلة المورد سنة 2002م ، لقولي : " ‏بعد أنْ زدتُ عليه ما وجدته من شعر الشاعر " ، وظنّ أنَّ في هذا مأخذًا ومثلبة على عملي ، ‏في حين أنني ذكرتُ الحقيقةَ كاملة ، وقولي – إنْ شاء – ضربٌ من الشجاعة العلميّة والأدبية ‏، فقد رجعتُ إلى مصادر لم يرجع إليها د. لاشين ، منها مصادر بين يديه ففاته 44 بيتًا، مثل ‏‏(مطالع البدور) للغزولي و(التذكرة الفخرية) للاربلي ، فضلاً عن رجوعي إلى ( مسالك ‏الأبصار) للعمري الذي انفرد بـ( 61 ) بيتًا، و(مستوفي الدواوين ) للأزهري و(عقود ‏الجمان) للزركشي...، ثمّ إنَّ أخي د. عبد الرازق حويزي زوّدني بتخريجات كثيرة مهمة ‏وردت في مخطوطات ( مراتع الغزلان ) للنواجي و( الحواضر ونزهة الخاطر ) لأبي شامة ‏و(المرج النضر والأرج العطر) للشريف الأسيوطي ، والكتاب المطبوع باسم ( الدر المصون ‏المسمّى بسحر العيون ) للبدري ، وبعد نشره في " المورد"  هيَّأ لي مخطوطة الجزء الأول ‏من كتاب ( السفينة ) لابن مبارك شاه ، وفيها أبيات كثيرة ، ورجوعي الى ( تأهيل الغريب ) ‏للنواجي ، مما دفعني إلى نشره في كتاب خاص ، صدر أوّلاً في كانون الثاني 2006م ، ‏وضمّ ( 963) بيتاً ، في (178 ) قطعة ونتفة ، بتحقيقٍ عِلميّ ، أي بزيادة ( 423 ) بيتًا على ‏نشرة لاشين ، عدا الدراسة العلمية الطويلة المهمّة التي خلتْ منها نشرته ، ومِن الطبيعيّ أنْ ‏لا يشير إليها المحامي هلال ]. انتهَى بعض ما فيهِ . ‏
‏   وأخذ هلال يلاحق الجراخ في المجلات التي ينشر فيها ويشيع الكذب على رجلٍ خدمهُ ‏وصحَّح كتبه ، ويرسل الرسائل والشتائم الى أصدقائه ضدّه وهي موجودة وموثّقة بخطّ يده !.‏
‏- لا تصدِّقوا كُلِّ ما يكتبه هلال من نقود ، وابحثوا عن الأسباب ، ودقّقوا في نقوله وتواريخه ‏، واقرؤوا ردود خصومه ترونَ شمس الحقيقة بارزةً .‏
‏- أما كلامي عن تركمانية هلال ، فلم اقصد ما قصدتَهُ وألمحتَ إليه خطأ وحرّضتَ عليّ ‏المتابعين من دون وجه حقّ ، فقد اردتُ أنْ أفيد بِذكري معلومةً عنه ، ولا يعنيني إن كان ‏عربياً أم تركمانياً أم كرديًا ، ولو عرفتَ إلى ما يدعو إليه الآن لَمَا استعجلتَ بإساءة الظنّ ‏بأخيكَ.‏
‏    وأزيدك علماً أنّ هلال ناجي شيعي ،ولا تعجبْ من هذا ،فقد ورد ذلك صراحة في احد ‏كتب الانساب ، ألّفه معاصر ، وأنت لم تطّلع على كتابه عن ( ابن نما) المطبوع سنة 2008 ‏،وهو رافضي كما يقول الصفدي ، وعلى الغلاف ورد انه : تأليف (هلال بن ناجي الشقاقي ‏العلويّ) .‏
‏    وتعرف مدلول (العلوي) لكنني اشك بمعرفتك (الشكاكة) وارتباطهم بالإمام الحادي عشر ‏الحسن العسكري عليه السلام، والآن قد تبيّن تشيّعهُ ،فماذا بعد؟‏
‏     - أنا أعذرك لعدم تصديقكَ لِما قدّمتُ من حقائقَ ، ولنكرانك أنْ يقوم هلال بتزوير تواقيع ‏خمسين دكتوراً ، لكن هذا ما فعله ويفعل ما هو أفظع من ذلك ، وأعطيكَ الآن هاتف (نقّال) ‏الدكتور محمد حسين الاعرجي وهو (009647703903545) لتتّصل به وليعطيك تفاصيل ‏أخرى مهمة .‏
‏ - واستغلاله للأستاذ الخالدي مفروغٌ منه ولا نقاش فيه عندنا .وسأعطيك والقراء دليلاً على ‏‏(أخذ) هلال من تعليقاتهِ على (المعجم الشامل ....) ، فقد استدرك هلال على الجزء الثاني منه ‏في مجلة (الذخائر )، العدد الخامس ،2001، ص 301 ، في مادة الحماني، فقال ‏‎) :‎سقط في ‏معجم صالحية 2/216 اسم صانع ديوان الحماني المنشور في مجلة الاداب بالبصرة سنة ‏‏1974.واقول هو : د. مزهر عبد موزان السوداني ) .‏
‏     والذي يمتلك مجلة كلية الاداب ،جامعة البصرة 1974، يجد اسم ( مزهر السوداني ) ‏فقط . فمن اين جاء بـلقب (د.) ولم يكن قد نال الدكتوراه ، و( عبد موزان ) ؟ .‏
‏     الجواب : من تعليقات الخالدي ، وهي كثيرة جداً جداً، ومن اختصاصه ، ثم بعث إليه ‏رسالة يشتمه ، لتنبيهه على قضية ببليوغرافية كان هلال طرفاً فيها .‏
‏- حديثك عن اسمي المستعار (كذا)،لا ادري ما اقولُ فيه .‏
‏  لا أريد أذكركَ والأخوة الكرام في المنتدى العلمي ،ولكن هل تعلم ان صاحبك نشر: ذيل ‏ديوان الصاحب بن عباد في مجلة الكتاب ، العدد 2 ، السنة 8 ، 1975 ، ص 180 – ‏‏185،بتوقيع (ابو الحسن العلويّ ). ‏
‏         وهناك مقال بعنوان : كتاب أدب الغرباء لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني ، منشور في مجلة ( ‏المكتبة) التي صدرت ببغداد ، العدد 88 ، 1972م ، وظهر باسم ( زيد هلال) ، وان  هلالاً ‏نشره باسمه الحقيقي عند إعادته في كتابه : هوامش تراثية ، الصادر ببغداد ، ص 145 – ‏‏147 .‏
و(زيد) هو ابنه ، وكان في ذلك الوقت لم يدخل الابتدائية !!‏
فهل عرفت...؟
لا أظن .‏
‏وهل تعرف ما فعله بعبد العزيز ابراهيم ؟.‏
‏- كتاب ( متخير الألفاظ ) نشرهُ هلال في بغداد في 5/12/1970 ، ثم في مجلة اللسان ‏العربيّ الصادرة في الرباط ،1971، ونال به جائزة المكتب الدائم لتنسيق التعريب في الرباط ‏التابع لجامعة الدول العربية في تحقيق المعاجم ، وقد كرَّمه السفير المغربي الدكتور عبد ‏الهادي التازي بإقامة حفلة بهذه المناسبة في أيلول 1971.وهذا للتاريخ .‏
‏      والذي لا يعرفه غير العراقيين أنَّ هلال ناجي سرقَ جهد طالب الماجستير محمد عبد ‏اللطيف جبارة ( متخيّر الألفاظ ) لأحمد بن فارس ، التي نالها من كلية الآداب ، جامعة بغداد ‏، 1969، وهي بإشراف الدكتور إبراهيم السامرائي .‏
‏   لقد كتب الطالب في المقدمة عن ابن فارس وآثاره ،ثم جَمع شعره، وبحث في التأليف ‏المعجمي عنده، ومذهبه في النحو ، ودرس الفرق بين منهجه ومنهج ابن السكيت، وهذه ‏المباحث  جاءت عند هلال .‏
‏   عندما علم الطالب بوجود نسختين أخريتين في بغداد اتَّصَل بهلال أكثر من مرّة راجيًا منه ‏تزويده بهما ، ولقد دعاهُ حرصه وحبّه للحقيقة الى الانتظار ، ولكن الأيام تمرّ وتنقضي ‏ورسالة الطالب تراوح في مكانها ، وقد رجع في تحقيق النص إلى نسخة دعاها الأصل ، وأتَمّ ‏التحقيق عليها ، ولكن بقيت مخطوطة هلال .‏
‏       يقول جبارة في رسالته الماجستيرية ص 107 : " وقد اعتمدت قي التحقيق على هذه ‏النسخة القديمة والتي عدتُها فريدة لا أخت لها . ثم علمتُ أن في بغداد نسختين أخريتين من ‏هذا الكتاب خاصّتين ، الأولى في مكتبة الأستاذ هلال ناجي ، وبالرغم ممّا بذلتهُ من جهدٍ كبير ‏وانتظار مُمل ، فلَمْ يُيَسَّر الاطلاع عليها مطلقًا .‏
‏    ولكن صاحبها أعلمني أنها نسخة حديثة  ، يكاد يجزم انها منقولة عن نسخة مكتبة الآثار  ‏التي اعتمدنا عليها في التحقيق ، بدليل أنَّ ناسخها – وهو جدّهُ – كان ينقل المتن على عِلاَّتِهِ ‏ثم يثبت على الهامش ما يجده على هامش الأصل من تصحيح الأغلاط التي وقعت في متن ‏الأصل . وبهذا تكاد تكون نسخة فوتوغرافية عن نسختنا " .‏
‏       وفي مبحث ( مذهب ابن فارس في النحو ) على الصفحات 63 – 77 ، من القسم ‏الثالث ، بحث جبارة أهَم المسائل النحوية التي تبيِّن منهج ابن فارس وطريقته في النحو ، وبدأ ‏بالمسائل التي أخذ فيها برأي الكوفيين ، ثم التي أخذ فيها بمذهب البصريين ، ثم المسائل التي ‏يرفض فيها آراء الفريقين ، والقسم الأخير المسائل التي عرض فيها آراءهما ، من دون ‏ترجيح رأي معيّن .‏
‏    إنَّ هذا المبحث وشواهده وما خرج به كاتبه من آراء هو عينه عند هلال ناجي ، ‏وسأضرب على ما أقول مثالاً واحدًا .‏
‏- جبارة ، ص 65 : " مسألة ( الآن )  :‏
وقد اختُلف في علّة بنائها ، فذهب الكوفيّون إلى أنَّ ( الآن) مبني لأن الإلف واللام دخلتا على ‏فعل ماضٍ ، من قولهم : ( آن يئين) أي حان ، وبقي الفعل على فتحتِهِ ، أما البصريّون فذهبوا ‏إلى انه مبني لأنه شابهُ اسم الإشارة ....‏
‏     أما ابن فارس فقد مال إلى رأي الكوفيين ووصفه بأنه ( وجه جيِّد ) " .‏
‏    ورجع جبارة إلى : الإنصاف 2 / 520 – 521 ، الصاحبي 144 .‏
‏ - هلال ناجي : مسالة " الآن " :‏
‏  ذهبَ الكوفيون إلى أن( الآن) مبني  ،لأن الألف واللام دخلتا على فعل ماضٍ ، من قولهم : ‏‏" آن يئين " أي حان ، وبقي الفعل على فتحتِهِ ، أما البصريّون فذهبوا إلى انه بني لأنه شابهُ ‏اسم الإشارة .‏
وقد أخذ ابن فارس برأي الكوفيين ".‏
ورجع إلى : الإنصاف 2 / 520 – 524 ، الصاحبي 144 . ‏
‏     والأمثلة كثيرة . وراجع تحقيق هلال ، في مجلة اللسان العربي، 1971، ص 372-‏‏375  .‏
‏  وجمع الطالب شعر ابن فارس على الصفحات 18-34 ، وذكر تخريج القطع في الهامش ‏بدقة، فاخذ هلال هذا الجهد كله ولم يضف اليه شيئاً ، ولكنه لم يذكر مصادر التخريج ، كي لا ‏ينكشف، ونقل الطالب ص 18 هذا البيت من (أعيان الشيعة) :‏
‏ ايا اثلاث الشعب من مرج يابس  * سلام على اثاركن الدوارس
‏ ونقله هلال في (نشرته،مجلة اللسان العربي356)، ولم ينتبه الى ان (اثلاث) خطأ ،وان ‏الصواب (اثلات)،وهو المحقِّق.‏
‏     ورجع الطالب إلى كتاب (أعيان الشيعة) ونسي أن يذكره في فهرس المصادر، أما هلال ‏فلم يكن الكتاب في مكتبته ( ولا تقل لي : كيف عرفت؟)،وذكره في فهرس مصادره هكذا : " ‏اعيان الشيعة – محسن الامين العاملي-34 جزءا " ، ولم يذكر مكان الطبع وسنة الطبع ،وهو ‏ما نُنادي به طلبتنا ،وليس من المعقول انه رجع الى 34 جزءا كما ادّعَى ! ‏
‏    والمقدمة لا يكتبها إلاَّ رجل لغويّ متخصّص باللغة ، وهلال ليس كذلك ،بل هو شاعر، ‏وإنْ كان يزوّق مقالاته بالفاظ معجمية ليقولوا عنه انه مهتم بالتراث.‏
‏   ولو افترضنا ،مجرد افتراض، انه قد كتب المقدمة ،فلماذا لمْ يسِر على المنهج نفسه وهو ‏يحقِّق كتباً بعد هذا الكتاب في اللغة والنحو ؟ بل اكتفى بترجمة مؤلفيها والحديث عن ‏المخطوطة.‏
‏    المقدمة (استفاد) في كتابتها من رسالة الطالب .وقُل مثل ذلك على التخريجات .....‏
‏      وقد كانت نسخة رسالة الطالب بين يدي هلال ناجي أخذ منها ما أخذ ، واستفاد من آراء ‏الطالب ومصادره وتخريجاتهِ ، ولم يذكره بتاتًا ولو بهامشٍ صغير ، لا سلبًا ولا إيجابًا ، هكذا ‏تنص الأخلاق فيما اعرف، كي يظهر أمام الناس انه الرائد في تحقيق معجم ابن فارس ونشره ‏‏.‏
‏    ولم يكتفِ بذلك ، بل زوّر تاريخ كتابة المقدِمة ، إذْ جعلها في كانون الثاني 1970، مع ‏علْمهِ التّام بقيام الطالب بتحقيق النصّ ولقائه به أكثر من مرّة . ‏
‏     وإذا كان قد أعطى تاريخًا مزوَّرا على الانتهاء من تحقيق الكتاب ، فإنُّه فُوجئ بالحقيقة ‏تظهر من جانبٍ آخر ، وهو أنّ عامل المطبعة التي طبعت الكتاب ببغداد ، كتب في أسفل ‏الصفحة الأخيرة منه تاريخ : " 5 / 12 / 1970م "  ، وبذلك قطعت جهيزة قول كلّ خطيب ‏، فهذا التاريخ يؤكد أنَّ نشرة هلال ناجي صدرت بعد تحقيق محمد عبد اللطيف جبارة !‏
‏  والكتاب الذي يطبعه هلال على حسابه لا يستغرق سنة في الطباعة .وقد قال في نهاية ‏مقدمته في نشرة مجلة اللسان العربي ص 390 :( وهكذا صاحبت – المتخير – نصف عام ) ‏وفي الصفحة التالية: ( وعلى مثل هذا كان لقاؤنا وافتراقنا نصف عام أو يزيد) .‏
‏    وفي طبعة بغداد قال هلال ص 33 :(وهكذا صاحبت – المتخير – قرابة عام ) وفي ‏الصفحة التالية 34: ( وعلى مثل هذا كان لقاؤنا وافتراقنا قرابة عام) .‏
فما معنى هذا ؟
‏    ودفع محمد عبد اللطيف جبارة نصّه المحقّق إلى المجمع العلمي العراقي لِنشرهِ ، وتدخّل ‏هلال عند رئيس المجمع الدكتور عبد الرزاق محيي الدين ، فرُفضَ النشر! .‏
‏ - ستقول ان هلالاً عنده مصادر كثيرة ويعتمد عليها ، أجيبكَ: هناك فرقٌ بين مَن يمتلك ‏المصادر ويكدسها في بيته وبين مَن يقرآها بتدبُّر ويستفيد منها ، ولا شك في ان( بعضها) ‏كانت عندهُ ، لكنها ليست مفهرسة أو كثيرة الأجزاء ، لذل فهو يأخذ من السابقين فوائد مهمة ‏وردت في تلك المصادر التي يمتلكها ولم يتصفّحها ، وإذا ما سُئِل قال هي عندي !.‏
‏   - أما المخطوطات فاشهد انه يمتلك الكثير منها ، وقد ساعدته على هذا مناصبه الرسمية ، ‏فهو قنصل ومستشار ثقافي في إيران وفينا وتونس ،وهذا هيّا له السفر الى عواصم الدنيا مثل ‏باريس ، وقصته مع الفتاة الفرنسية التي بقي معها في الفندق الباريسي ثبّتها في مقدمة ‏تحقيق(حدائق الأنوار) بجرأة يُحسد عليها . ‏
‏ ولكنني لا استطيع أن أضعه في مصاف الدكتور مصطفى جواد والدكتور كامل مصطفى ‏الشيبي أو شاكر العاشور ....، في أمانتهم ودقّتهم في التحقيق وقراءة النّص والدراسة، ‏وأخذهم بالمنهج العلميّ .‏
‏     - لقد طال الموضوع ، واعتقد انّ القراء المنصفين عرفوا الصفحات التي سطّرتها ، ‏وهي كافية شافية ، ولا أُريد أنْ الولوج في تفاصيل أخرى ، أرى أنك وأنّهم  في غِنًى عنها ، ‏والإطالة فيها ملل عليهم ،وإن زدتُ كشفتُ فضائح جديدة ،وستطرح اسئلة متشعِّبة ،ليس من ‏مصلحة السائل توضيحها له ،( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَاء إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ ) ‏المائدة 101 .‏
‏     - ثُمَّ ان الموضوع اقترحته على طالب للماجستير ، هو أولى بِهِ لِطرح حقائق جديدة ‏مبنيّة على الوثائق الموجودة ، من رسائل وكتب ومقالات ومقابلات مع عدد من المحققين ، ‏وزيارة المكتبات العامة والشخصية ، كمكتبة المرحوم الدكتور الشيبي .....، ولا دخل للظن ‏والتعلاَّت والتسويغات المنافية للحوادث على ارض الواقع .‏
‏     - لقد طلب منّي الأخ الفاضل (خزانة الأدب ) تفصيل فصول هلال ناجي من غيره من ‏كتاب(المستدرك على صناع الدواوين ) فامتثلتُ لأمره برغم وضوح السّطو ، وبدلالة الأرقام ‏والقطع والتواريخ ، وفعلاً هيّأتُ له ما أراد ، وقلتُ : " ولكن نزولاً عند رغبته الكريمة التي ‏لا استطيع لها ردًا ،ولأن غايتي هي (الإفادة) لا غير ،أقولُ له : حباً وكرامة، واليك والقراء ‏الكرام ما ورد في :المستدرك على صناع الدواوين " .‏
‏    - وبعد هذا كتب تعقيباً رفض بإصرار جميع ما كتبتُ ، وأدركتُ انه يريد منّي التّوقُّف ‏عن الكتابة في هذا الموضوع الخطير كي لا تكتشف فضائح هلال (بجلاجل)، وانا لستُ قليل ‏الحيلة او ضعيف الحجة على ما رأى ،أقول: نزولاً عند رغبته الكريمة التي لا استطيع لها ‏ردًا ،ولأن غايتي هي (الإفادة) التي لا مجال لها هنا ،والحقيقة التي تُستباحُ علناً ،أقولُ له : ‏حباً وكرامة، واليك والقراء الكرام أُعلن الاكتفاء بما قدّمتُ ،ولن أُعقّب على شيء بعد الآن .‏
‏  ألا هل بلغت ، اللهم فاشهد.‏

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الأخ الفاضل:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بقي من (دفع قالة البهتان)، حلقةٌ أو حلقتان!
وهذه إجابات سريعة على مداخلتك الأخيرة:

1 - لم تعدل في كلامك على (نصف الحقيقة وعدم السماع من الطرف الآخر ... إلخ) ، لأن الطرف الآخر الذي لم نسمع منه إلى الآن هو هلال ناجي!

2 - صحيح أننا أضعنا وقتاً طويلاً في الكلام على كتاب (المستدرك على صناع الدواوين )، والسبب هو غموض كلامك، وليس (بناءً ‏على طلبي)، وأنا لم أطلب منك إلا توضيح كلامك. ولقد مرَّت عشرة أيام تقريباً ونحن لم نعرف هل سرق هلال ناجي (حصة القيسي) كلها، أم بضعة فصول، أم فصلاً واحداً، وقد اكتشفنا في النهاية أنه لم يسرق أي فصل، وأنك تتهمه بأنه أدخل في فصوله قطعاً من فصول القيسي. ولو قلت هذا منذ البداية لاسترحت وأرحت!

بعبارة أخرى: لم نناقش إلى الآن هل سرق أو لم يسرق؟ بل كنا نناقش: ماذا تريد أن تقول بالضبط؟

3 - الغرض من الألوان هو تمييز كلامي من كلام غيري، أو لفت نظر القارئ إلى العبارة المهمة، وأنا أفعل ذلك في معظم مشاركاتي وهي بالمئات.

4 - لا شك بأنني لم أعترض من أسماء السرّاق الذين ذكرتهم، إلا على هلال ناجي، وهذا شيء طبيعي لأن الآخرين ليس لهم نفس الحجم والشهرة والسمعة الطيبة. ولكنني فوجئت بهجومك الشخص عليه، بعبارت تدل على أن بينك وبينه مشاكل خاصة، لا يوجد مثلها بينك وبين الأشخاص الآخرين.
وطبعاً أحسن أسلوب للظهور بمظهر المنصف أن يتكلم الناقد عن الشخص المطلوب في سياق الكلام على بضعة أشخاص ويقول: ليس هو المقصود بالذات!
أنت بينك وبين الرجل مشكلة، ومشاركتك الأخيرة أبلغ دليل، فلا تجعلنا سبب خوضك فيه!

5 - قولك (أهل مكة ادرى بشعابها)، ليس على إطلاقه! لأن الخصومات بين أهل مكة قد تجعل بعضهم يظلم بعضاً! وقد قالوا قديماً: المعاصرة حجاب!
ونحن أيها الفاضل لا نحتاج إلى معرفة هلال ناجي شخصياً، ولا إلى إلى معرفة شخصك الكريم، بل إلى معرفة الحقائق المنشورة.
كما أننا لا نناقش خصوماته العلمية مع الآخرين، بل نناقش اتهامك أنت له بالسرقة!

6 - القارئ يلاحظ أن معظم كلامك يتعلَّق بأخلاق هلال ناجي، مع أن موضوعك بعنوان (التحقيقات المسروقة)! وفي هذا مؤشر على المشكلة الشخصية.
والذي قلته في هذا الباب: أن خصوماته مع الناس لا تعنينا، وأننا طالعنا الكثير الكثير من تحقيقاته فلم نجد عهراً ولا فجوراً
هل تستطيع أن تجد عهراً أو فجوراً في المستدرك؟

7 - جميع ما تفضلت به من حكايات هي من جنس الحكايات الأولى! وبنفس الأسلوب العاطفي!
نريد وثائق أيها الفاضل!

8 - بالنسبة لموضوع الردود بين الأستاذين هلال ناجي وعباس الجراخ، بحثنا في قوقل ووجدنا هذا الرابط:
شعر أبى فرعون السياسي تصحيح وإضافات - عباس هاني الجراح 
http://www.ulum.nl/j15.htm#الجراخ
والمقال منشور في عدد مجلة (الجندول رقم 17 لعام 2005)، وفيه يشير الكاتب عباس الجراح إلى مقالته السابقة المنشورة في عدد مجلة (الجندول 14 لعام 2004). وقد جاء على رأس التصحيحات قوله (يحذف الاهداء  الموجه الى هلال ناجي اذ كان من اشد المبغضين للشاعر). 
ما الذي جعل هلال ناجي يستحق الإهداء في عام 2004، ولا يستحقه في عام 2005؟
هل كان هلال ناجي يحب الشاعر عام 2004؟ ثم صار (أشد المبغضين له) في عام 2005؟
وما علاقة حبه وبغضه للشاعر باستحقاقه أو عدم استحقاقه للإهداء؟
أم أن الكاتب هو الذي كان يحب هلال ناجي ثم صار من اشد المبغضين له؟
بينما يسميه هلال ناجي في مجلة العرب (ابننا الروحي)
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=303
عجبي!

9 - حكايات (تركماني شيعي سني علوي شقاقي) لا تقدِّم ولا تؤخر عندي، فأنا لم ولا أنظر إلى قوميته ولا إلى مذهبه، بل إلى علمه فقط، وهو عندي من فحول التحقيق إلى أن يثبت العكس، وهذا ما لم يحصل إلى الآن.

9 - لقد ظلمتني بقولك (أدركتُ انه يريد منّي التّوقُّف ‏عن الكتابة في هذا الموضوع الخطير كي لا تكتشف فضائح هلال)، وقد قدَّمت إليك نصيحة، وأنا أسحبها الآن!
مع تحياتي

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> وأنا لا أصدِّق أن محقّقًا مشهورًا يضع اسمه على كتاب ليس له فيه إلا مقدّمة إنشائية!


وقفتُ هنا ولم أكمل لأؤكد للأخ الفاضل الحبيب (خزانة الأدب) أن هذا موجود بل وأكبر منه وإن شئت بياناً فعلى الخاص لعدم المصلحة من نشره هاهنا...

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> وقفتُ هنا ولم أكمل لأؤكد للأخ الفاضل الحبيب (خزانة الأدب) أن هذا موجود بل وأكبر منه وإن شئت بياناً فعلى الخاص لعدم المصلحة من نشره هاهنا...


يا أخي الفاضل: 
إن أردتَ أن أدعياء التحقيق يفعلون هذا فهذا لا إشكال فيه، وليس هو الذي نتكلم عنه.
نحن نتكلم عن نوري القيسي، وهذا هو سياق الكلام:
ولا أدري ما كان سيقول القيسي لو بعث من مرقده ورأى هذا الكلام يقال فيه! وأنا لا أصدِّق أن محقّقًا مشهورًا يضع اسمه على كتاب ليس له فيه إلا مقدّمة إنشائية! ولو جلس القيسي إلى الكتاب يومًا واحدًا فسيكتب عشرات الملاحظات والتعليقات والقراءات، من باب الحياء على الأقل، أو ليعلم الضامن أنه ليس إمَّعة!
فـ (محقّقًا مشهورًا) المقصود بها نوري القيسي فقط.
ولو تأملت الواقعة لأدركت أنها من النوع الذي يحسن التوقّف فيه، لأن الضامن كان أستاذاً بكلية الآداب، والقيسي عميدها، والعادة أن يسعى الأصغر إلى الأكبر لمشاركته، وأن يطلع الأكبر على العمل ويضع عليه بعض اللمسات والتعليقات والتصحيحات، ولو من أجل إثبات وجوده وفرض شخصيته! ولا أعتقد أن الأكبر يقول للأصغر: (ضع اسمي على تحقيقاتك وإلا سأخرب بيتك!)، وقد نشر الضامن عشرات التحقيقات من غير مشاركة القيسي! (وأعني بالأصغر والأكبر الأمور الوظيفية والاجتماعية وليس العلمية).
وأنا لم أعترض على أن النصيب الأكبر كان للضامن، بل على دعوى أن نصيب القيسي صفر بالمائة. مع أن الضامن أقرَّ في طبعتين متتاليتين بأن القيسي شريكه وأورد اسمه أولاً وكتب في المقدمة غير الإنشائية (فعلنا وتركنا)، ولكنه يقول في الطبعة الثالثة (كتب زميل المقدمة) ولم يتفضَّل بتسميته ولا بالترحّم عليه!
وكل إنسان في الدنيا يستطيع أن يقول إذا مات شريكه: الكتاب أو العمارة أو المزرعة لي والشراكة صورية!
واعجب لأن القيسي ظالم للضامن 100% ولكنه مظلوم 100% مع هلال ناجي!
بصراحة: الجماعة بينهم مشاكل عميقة الجذور!
وأرجو أن تقرأ كلمة الشيخ حمد الجاسر في هذا الشأن.
مع تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## شتا العربي

أخي الفاضل (سعد هلال)
وفقك الله للخير



> ولأن غايتي هي (الإفادة) التي لا مجال لها هنا ،والحقيقة التي تُستباحُ علناً ،أقولُ له : ‏حباً وكرامة، 
> واليك والقراء الكرام أُعلن الاكتفاء بما قدّمتُ ،ولن أُعقّب على شيء بعد الآن .‏
> ‏‏


لا أوافقك أبدا على كلامك هذا لأن الإفادة هي الغاية للجميع هنا ولا توجد استباحة للحقيقة مطلقا
واختلاف وجهات النظر لا يفهم منه استباحة الحقيقة
كما أن الاختلاف في الرأي تجاه بعض القضايا لا تكون نتيجته الانسحاب بهذا الشكل من طرف واحد 
ومصادرة حرية الآخرين في الاستفادة من كل أطراف الحوار


وكذلك لا أوافقك أبدا على رميك للآخرين بعدم قبول الحقيقة كما يفهم من مجموع مشاركتك الأخيرة 
فقد سبق ورأينا في كلامك أن الموضوع كله لا يمتلك أي أدلة أو وثائق سوى شهادة فلان أو فلان
وحكايات فلان وفلان

مع العلم أنك (وبصراحة شديدة) لا يصح لنا سماع دعواك هنا لأنك خصمٌ لهلال ناجي 
بل لست خصما عاديا وإنما خصم مطلع على ما ربما لم يطلع عليه غيرك من خصوصيات هلال ناجي

وهذا قد وضح لي من عدة أمور في كلامك كله

وليست لنا أية علاقة بهلال ناجي ولا بك لكن لا يمكن أن تأتي وتلقي علينا سيلا من الاتهامات 
وتريد منا أن نصدق وفقط دون محاولة للفهم والاستفسار للاستفادة والتمحيص للكلام الذي تلقيه علينا

أخي الفاضل مع أنك تجاهلت مشاركاتي القصيرة (وأنت تفهم السبب جيدا) 
فسأعلق لك هنا باختصار على مشاركتك الطويلة هذه
ولن أطيل في الكلام حولها حتى لا يفهم البعض من يكون الدكتور الذي سمى نفسه بـ (سعد هلال) 
ولم يستطع أن يخرج من ثوب هلال ناجي حتى في اسمه المستعار
وأنه كان يمتدح هلال ثم انقلب عليه لأسباب خارجة عن المسائل العلمية فيما يظهر من كلامه

ولن أطيل في الرد على مشاركتك الأخيرة والخارجة عن الموضوع في مجملها 
حتى لا يؤدي ذلك لتنبيه القارئ على حقيقة شخص
الدكتور الذي يكتب بالاسم المستعار (سعد هلال).
فليس من المروءة إذا عرف الإنسان شخص إنسان أن يعلنه على الناس إذا كان هذا الإنسان لا يريد الإعلان عن نفسه
ولهذا سأكتب لك بعض ردي وأرسله لك على الخاص

لكني هنا بمنتهى الإيجاز أقول لك: 

يا أخي الدكتور أحسن إلى من أحسن إليك ولا تخن أو تغدر بمن أحسن إليك وائتمنك على بعض أسراره 
فهذا لا يليق بطالب علم
بل لا يليق بمسلم
ولا يليق بباحث مهما كان توجهه الطائفي

وأتمنى أن تملك من الشجاعة الأدبية ما يجعلك تتوقف بالفعل لمحاسبة النفس 

والله يا أخي لن ننفعك نحن ولا ناجي ولن تنفعنا أنت ولا الدنيا كلها يوم القيامة

وتفضل باستلام رسالتي لك على الخاص

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> ‏ نعم ذكرتَ مقال هلال في ردّه على الدكتور حويزي بشأن ديوان الببغاء ، وصدّقتهُ في ‏اتهامه له بانه لم يذكر استفادته من عنوان بحثه في مجلة المورد بخصوص عليّ بن الجهم .‏ ‏ ‏


أين تصديقي له هداك الله؟!
بل أين كلامي عن موضوع (عنوان بحث الحويزي عن علي بن الجهم)؟
لقد عقدت فصلاً بعنوان (الخلاف بين هلال ناجي والحويزي)، ولم أتطرَّق فيه إلى موضوع العنوان أصلاً، فضلاً عن تصديق هلال ناجي!
وجميع كلامي موجود أعلاه، ويستطيع القراء أن يرجعوا إليه!
وأزيدك الآن: أنني لم أنظر في مسألة العنوان أصلاً! لأننا بصدد سرقات هلال ناجي (المزعومة) من الناس، ولسنا بصدد سرقات الناس (المزعومة) منه!




> ‏ ولكن لماذا لم تذكر ردّ الدكتور حويزي المنشور في مجلة العرب ، 
> ‏ ‏


الجواب مرة أخرى: أنني لم أتطرَّق فيه إلى موضوع العنوان أصلاً!
أنا أوردت روابط مقالات لهلال ناجي لأنك تقول (عهر - فجور ... إلخ)
وأوردت رابطين لخلافه مع الحويزي لبيان أن سبب الخلاف بينهما ليس كما تقول.
وجميع كلامي موجود أعلاه، ويستطيع القراء أن يرجعوا إليه!

وما دام أن تجاهلي لهذا الموضوع لا يرضيك، فحيَّا وكرامة!
هذه روابط الخلاف بين الحويزي وهلال ناجي:

تحقيق الأستاذ هلال ناجي لشعر الببغاء تكملة وإصلاح أخطاء - عبدالرازق حويزي
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article/article_detail.asp?articleid=2  12
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=222تعليق هلال ناجي على "تحقيق الأستاذ هلال ناجي لشعر الببغاء: تكملة وإصلاح"
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article/article_detail.asp?articleid=
دحض ادّعاء بلا مراء - عبدالرازق حويزي
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=316عودة إلى ديوانَي "علي بن الجهم" و"الببغاء" - عبدالرازق حويزي
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article/article_detail.asp?articleid=2  87
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article/article_detail.asp?articleid=3  06

أتدري ما الذي لفت نظري في هذا كله؟
أن الحويزي - مع شدَّة تدقيقه في نقد عمل هلال ناجي في شعر الببغاء - لم يقل: هلال ناجي سرق مقطوعات من نشرة سعود عبدالجابر!
مع أن هلال ناجي يقول له: لصصتَ منِّي كذا وكذا!

----------


## شتا العربي

> ‏
> اما السؤال عن مقالة عباس هاني الجراخ في مجلة (الذخائر) ، العدد التاسع 2002م : ( هلال ‏ناجي ومنهجه في تحقيق نصوص الخط العربي ) فهي مقالة استوعبت تحقيقات هلال في الخط ‏والقلم ،، وسبق للجراخ دراسة تحقيق هلال كتاب (طرائف الطرف) للبارع الهروي ( ت 524هـ ) ‏
> ‏ في مجلة (المورد ) ، العدد الرابع 1998. ‏


كان هذا سؤالي وأنت أدخلته ضمن كلامك مع الأخ الفاضل (خزانة الأدب)
ولا أدري لماذا فعلت هذا؟
لكني أستغرب أن يعزّ عليك أن تقول بأن الجراخ قد أثنى في هذا العمل على هلال ناجي؟
لكنك بعد أن نقدت هلال ناجي بعد كلامك هذا بسطور وتعرضت لهجوم ناجي على الجراخ
صرحت بثناء الجراخ على ناجي كأنك تقول: أثنى الجراخ فقابله ناجي بالنكران
وهذا غير صحيح
لأن ناجي نفسه عندما نقد الجراخ واتهمه بالسطو 
وفي نفس المقال وصفه ناجي بـ (ابننا الروحي)
فناجي يصف الجراخ بابنه الروحي في نفس المقال الذي اتهم فيه ناجي للجراخ بالسطو
فالرجل لا يظهر لي بهذه الصورة التي في كلامك
بل الجراخ نفسه يعترف بأن ناجي قد أثنى عليه لما أحيل المقال له كخبير
لكن ناجي لم يعد يثني على الجراخ بعد حادثة مجلة الذخائر 
يعني التي اتهم فيها ناجي للجراخ بالسطو
والتي أكدتها أنت الآن بكلامك عندما قلت:



> وحدثَ ان نشر الجراخ مقاله (دوبيتات سيف الدين المشد ) بمجلة الذخائر ،وقد حقّقها برجوعه ‏الى مصادر مخطوطة ومطبوعة مع دراسة سبقتها ،ونبَّه على كلمات لم يستطع هلال قراءتها ‏وقرأ بعضها غلطاً، عند نشرها له في مقال له في مجلة ( شعر ) القاهرية عام 1977 ثم في ‏بيروت ، ضمن كتاب ( المُستدرك على صنّاع الدواوين ) عام 1998 ، فشن عليه هلال حرباً ‏في مقالٍ في مجلة ( العرب) ، ونسي ما فعله الجراخ من مدحهِ وثنائه على تحقيقاتهِ ، وذكر ‏هلال فيه أنّه سبق أن استدرك على كتاب الدكتور كامل الشَّيْبي ( ديوان الدوبيت )، وأن ‏الجراخ سطا على المقال المنشور مرتين .‏
> ‏    وبمراجعة العدد المشار إليه من (الذخائر) نرى ان الجراخ قد فصَّل في مقاله الكلام على ‏أمر الدوبيتات ، وقال إنّ مجموع ما أورده 35 دوبيتاً كاملاً ، وواحد من المجزوء ، وأفاضَ ‏في الحديث عن المخطوطات التي رجع إليها ، مع المطبوع أيضاً ، وأوضحَ أن هلال ناجي ‏سبقهُ إلى إيراد 26 دوبيتاً فقط ، وردت في مكان واحد هو مخطوطة الاسكوريال ، وقد فاته  ‏دوبيت من المجزوء في المخطوطة نفسها ، الورقة 171 ب .‏
> ‏     والذي حدث هو سهو غير مقصود منه في عبارة ( استدركت ) ، في قولهِ: " وبهذا أكون ‏قد استدركت 34 دوبيتاً ... " ، وعنَى أنها تُنشر أول مرة من غير أخطاء في القراءة أو ‏البياضات أو الكلمات الخمسة التي عجز عن قراءتها هلال والكلمات الاربعة التي قرأها خطأ.


‏
وهذا اعتراف بأن الجراخ فعلا قد سطا كما يقول ناجي
يعني ناجي اتهمه وكان محقّا في اتهام الجراخ بالسطو ولم يكن ظالما للجراخ
لأن عبارة (استدركت) تخالف تماما قولك: 


> وعنى أنها تنشر أول مرة من غير أخطاء في القراءة أو البياضات أو الكلمات الخمسة التي عجز عن قراءتها هلال والكلمات الأربعة التي قرأها خطأ


يعني 5 كلمات عجز عن قراءتها ناجي و 4 كلمات أخطأ في قراءتها (حسب كلامك طبعا) فهذه 9 كلمات
فهل تتخيل أن يصدق القارئ بأن 9 كلمات تستدعي أن يعاد النشر مكتوبا عليه عبارة (استدركت)؟

يعني هل يمكن أن يأتي يوم يعيد أحدهم نشر الأغاني للأصبهاني ويضع همزة أو كسرة أو فتحة ويكتب على الكتاب استدركت على المحققين وأعدت نشر الكتاب؟
ما هذا الدفاع الذي تقوله؟
هذا منك اعتراف بمصداقية هلال ناجي فيما رمى به الجراخ بالسطو
وليس تأويلا للجراخ 
أنت بهذا أكدت التهمة على الجراخ لا العكس كما كنت تريد



> وكيف يستدرك هذه الدوبيتات جميعاً ، وقد فصّل في الحديث عن مظانها ومنْ سبقهُ إليها ؟ ‏وهو قد  ذكر اسم هلال ناجي ست عشرة مرة ، وهذه المرات تنفي تهمة ( السرقة ) ، فكيف ‏بهذه المرات ؟ وقال الجراخ ص 128، الهامش الأول : " مجلة الشعر ، القاهرة ، العدد 7 ، ‏‏1977م ، ص 93 – 94 ، وأعاد نشره في كتابه : المُستدرك على صنّاع الدواوين ، بيروت ‏، 1998م ، 2 / 121 – 125 " .فكيف يكون سارقاً ، وقد أشار بصراحةٍ إلى نشرتي مقاليهِ ‏؟


لكن هل ذكر الجراخ هلال في هذه المرات مجرد ذكر؟ أم ذكره وقال بأنه استقى منه هذا وهذا؟
هنا المشكلة
فلو ذكر الجراخ هلال ناجي مائة مرة بدون إظهار أنه قد استقى منه هذا بخصوصه فلا يفيد
خاصة أن الجراخ قد كتب عن منهج هلال ناجي في التحقيق
ولا أدري إن كان الجراخ يعلم أن هلال ناجي لا يقبل أن ينقل شخص حصة أو فصلا من آخر
ثم يضع اسم الآخر (صاحب الفصل) في حاشية في آخر الفصل بدون أية إشارة واضحة 
لاستقاء هذا الفصل من فلان

يعني لابد عند هلال ناجي أن يقوم المقتبس ببيان الاقتباس وصاحبه بشكل قطعي وواضح 
ولا يقبل هلال ناجي (حسبما أعلمه من كلامه في مقالاته ونقده) أن يقوم شخص باقتباس عمل آخر ثم يذكر
اسم هذا الآخر في آخر الفصل المقتبس كأنه مصدر أو مرجع من ضمن المراجع المقتبس منها
فهذا تدليس وتعمية حسب منهج هلال ناجي
وكلامه هذا صحيح لا غبار عليه
لأنه لابد من بيان المقتبس من أوله حتى آخره ومن أين تم اقتباسه
حتى يعزى الفضل لأصحابه



> وأخطأ هلال في الحساب ، وهو يقول أن الجراخ أضاف سبعة دوبيتات فقط ، والصحيح ‏تسعة دوبيتات .‏
> ولم يكتفِ بذلك فعندما أُحيل عليه (شعر يوسف بن لؤلؤ الذهبي ) بمجلة(المورد) بصفته خبيراً ‏كتب تقريراً في 1/10 /2002 يثني به على جهد الجراخ،وبعد حادثة مجلة الذخائر، انقلب ‏عليه ،


وهذا دليل لصالح هلال ناجي
لأنه أثنى على الجراخ عندما وجد مناسبة لذلك
لكن لما تأكد من سطو الجراخ على عمل آخر كشف السطور بشكل واضح
ومع ذلك فقد أثنى على الجراخ في نفس المكان الذي كشف فيه ناجي سطور الجراخ
ووصف هلال الجراخ في نفس المكان بـ (ابننا الروحي) وهذا ثناء كبير على الجراخ
يعني لنا أن نقول لناجي الآن أن ابنك الروحي الذي اتهمته بالسطور لم تحسن أنت تأديبه
فهذا يعيب ناجي أيضا
لكن بيانه لسطو ابنه الروحي يبرأ ساحة ناجي من مجاملة ابنه الروحي والسكوت على جريمته
ولو سكت ناجي لكان هذا قدحا كبيرا في شخصه
ولهذا فما فعله ناجي جاء في صالحه



> ولم تصدر (المورد)بسبب الحرب على العراق،وسبقه اليه دكتور من مصر هو ‏‏(لاشين)،ولم يذكر هلال له انه قد أجاز جهد الجراخ،وإلاّ لتركه أو لانتظر صدوره،وصدر ‏كتاب لاشين نهاية 2004،وتأخر صدور المقال الموردي إلى سنة2005،ونشر في ثلاث ‏حلقات ،وأشار في نهاية الحلقة الثالثة الى كتاب لاشين ، لكن المقال جُهِّز منذ 2004،


يا أخي الفاضل هذا تأكيد آخر منك لصحة كلام ناجي في اتهامه للجراخ بالسطو
لأنه كيف للجراخ أن يشير إلى كتاب لاشين إذا كان قد قدّم المقال الموردي قبله بسنة
وأيضا قد أجازه ناجي قبل صدور كتاب لاشين؟
وهذا ما يقوله ناجي تماما فهو يرى أن الجراخ قد عدّل على مقاله الموردي وأضاف على
النسخة التي أجازها ناجي

يعني الجراخ قدّم المقال (قبل صدور كتاب لاشين) ثم عدّل عليه وأضاف ما عند لاشين
الذي صدر بعد تقديم المقال الموردي 

والجراخ يخلط بين تاريخ تقديم المقال الموردي وبين تاريخ طبع المقال الموردي
فعلى كلامه (وكلام ناجي) فقد قدم المقال الموردي قبل وصول كتاب لاشين للعراق
لكن عدّل الجراخ على مقاله الموردي (الذي طبع بعد وصول كتاب لاشين) وأضاف
الجراخ ما عند لاشين على مقاله الموردي قبل طبعه
يعني في الفترة ما بعد تقديمه وإجازة ناجي له وما بين طبعه

يعني بشكل واضح: ناجي أجاز نسخة من مقال الجراخ الموردي ثم فوجئ بأن المقال
تم طبعه بشكل آخر غير الذي أجازه وفيه سطو على ما جدّ عند لاشين
ورآه الجراخ بعد أن اشترى كتاب لاشين

فناجي أثنى على نسخة موردية لم تطبع بل ما طبع من نسخة الجراخ الموردية هو ما انتقده
ناجي واتهم فيه الجراخ بالسطور على عمل لاشين

ولا يهمنا بعد ذلك الكلام على تواريخ شراء ناجي أو غيره للكتاب فهذا خارج عن أصل 
المسألة
‏ 


> بل امتدَّ الاختصار ليشمل تقريره المُثني ‏على نشرتي في المورد ، وممّا جاء فيه : " ..لقد تفحّصت العمل فوجدته قد أوفى على الغاية ‏، إذ انماز عمله بتقديم ترجمة وافية للشاعر وتتبع جيد لأحداث حياته، اتبعها بدراسة ‏موضوعية فنية لشعره، وقدم بعد ذلك ما جمعه من شعره المتناثر في شتيت المظان... ‏فأضاف عملاً قيماً لديوان الشعر العربي، وقد حاول ضبط كثير من الكلمات مما يحتاج إلى ‏ضبط ، أعقبها بالمتدافع من شعره( أي ما نسب له ولغيره) ثم ذيّل البحث بقائمة بمصادره ‏ومراجعه وكانت هوامشه جيدة وعلمية وتخريجاته حسنة . أوصي بنشره وفوق كل ذي علم ‏عليم "  ، فهذا نص تقرير الخبرة لم يذكره في تعقيبه ، واكتفى بِذكر العبارة الأخيرة من ‏التوصية بالنشر ، فعلامَ يدلُّ هذا ؟ .


لأنه قد كتب ‏تقريره على نسخة غير التي طبعها الجراخ بعدما عدّل فيها الجراخ
وهذا واضح في قول الجراخ نفسه الذي نقلته:
‏‏    


> وأخذ عليّ انّني زدتُ على مسوّدة عملي المقدّم إلى مجلة المورد سنة 2002م ، لقولي : " ‏بعد أنْ زدتُ عليه ما وجدته من شعر الشاعر


أما قول الجراخ بأن لديه ما لا يوجد عند لاشين فهذا لم ينفه ناجي أصلا 
فلم التهوي؟
‏  


> وأخذ هلال يلاحق الجراخ في المجلات التي ينشر فيها ويشيع الكذب على رجلٍ خدمهُ ‏وصحَّح كتبه ، ويرسل الرسائل والشتائم الى أصدقائه ضدّه وهي موجودة وموثّقة بخطّ يده !.‏
> ‏- لا تصدِّقوا كُلِّ ما يكتبه هلال من نقود ، وابحثوا عن الأسباب ، ودقّقوا في نقوله وتواريخه ‏، واقرؤوا ردود خصومه ترونَ شمس الحقيقة بارزةً .


هذا هو لُب المسألة‏
فالقضية لا تتعلق بـ 5 كلمات أو 4 كلمات
وإنما تتعلق بـ (لا تصدِّقوا كل ما يكتبه هلال من نقود) .. فلماذا؟
الخلاف فيما يظهر شخصي بحت لا يمت للعلم ولا للتحقيق

وناجي قد أثنى على جهد الجراخ
ولما تكلم ناجي على سطو الجراخ وصفه في نفس المكان بـ (ابننا الروحي)
لكن لما تكلم الجراخ على ناجي شنّع عليه وبالغ جدا

بل ذهب الجراخ إلى ما هو أبعد من هذا فصار يطعن في ناجي ويحاول إسقاطه
حتى تسقط التهم التي وجهها ناجي للجراخ

لكن نسي الجراخ أن الأب الروحي (هلال ناجي) إذا سقط
فسيسقط معه الابن الروحي (الجراخ).

‏    


> وأزيدك علماً أنّ هلال ناجي شيعي ،ولا تعجبْ من هذا ،فقد ورد ذلك صراحة في احد ‏كتب الانساب ، ألّفه معاصر ، وأنت لم تطّلع على كتابه عن ( ابن نما) المطبوع سنة 2008 ‏،وهو رافضي كما يقول الصفدي ، وعلى الغلاف ورد انه : تأليف (هلال بن ناجي الشقاقي ‏العلويّ) .‏
> ‏    وتعرف مدلول (العلوي) لكنني اشك بمعرفتك (الشكاكة) وارتباطهم بالإمام الحادي عشر ‏الحسن العسكري عليه السلام، والآن قد تبيّن تشيّعهُ ،فماذا بعد؟


إن كان شيعيا فأبناء الطائفة يتشاجرون! (ولعلك تفهم قصدي)
وإن لم يكن شيعيا فتهمٌ توزع!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الفاضل خزانة الأدب ..

لم أقصد بعبارتي شيئاً يتعلق بسياقكم هنا..

وإنما أردتُ فقط التنبيه على أن هناك محققين محترمين يقع منهم هذا بشهادة أبي فهر (الكبير)..

ودعني أسمي لك من حدث معه هذا لتعلم أنت من الذي فعله ..

1- عبد السلام هارون.
2- زكي نجيب محمود

والفاعل في المثالين شخص واحد..

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أعرف من الذي تقصده! ولكنَّه المثال الذي يؤكد القاعدة!
فذلك الرجل لا يزال غير مشهور بالتحقيق، وإذا ضُرب مثلاً لوضع الاسم على الغلاف فسيصدِّق الناس لأنه غير مشهور بالتحقيق!
ولكن: لو زعم زاعم أن عبد السلام هارون وضع اسمه على كتب الجاحظ، وإلا فهي من تحقيق الطالب (فلان)، فهل سيصدِّق الناس؟ ولماذا؟
الجواب: لا! لأنه مشهور بالتحقيق، ولا يمكن أن ترفعه السرقات إلى منزلة الريادة في التحقيق!
وهلال ناجي هو اليوم كعبدالسلام هارون
والذي يتَّهمه يقرّ بأنه (مشهور ومحترم وذو سمعة طيبة لكثرة تحقيقاته ويعتبر من روَّاد التحقيق في الوطن العربي)، ثم يقول: سرُّ ذلك كله هو السرقات!

وكان الظنّ بك أيها الأخ الكريم أن تنظر في الموضوع الأصلي وتنصر من ترى أنه يقول الحقيقة، إن رأيتَ أنك تمتلك الأدوات لذلك، لا أن تبحث عن كلمة بين السطور لن يفهم القرَّاء منها إلا الانتصار للطرف الآخر!
مع علمي بأنك لم تقصد إلى ذلك
مع تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> إن رأيتَ أنك تمتلك الأدوات لذلك،


تعلم يا مولانا أنني لا أتأخر -إن استطعتُ- عن نصرة حق وإبطال باطل،وأنا بالفعل لا أملك أدوات ذلك ولم أقرأ لهلال ناجي إلا كتاب واحد وعندي أكثر تحقيقاته وعندي مجلة المورد ولكني لم أطالع غير هذا الكتاب له ..ومعاذ الله أن أتكلم بغير علم..وأنا على العكس أرى كلامك أقرب لمقاصد الشرع في التعامل مع هذه القضايا..

أنا فقط أحببتُ التنبيه على ما رأيته قد يكون من الحق الذي فاتك..

والأمر قريب...

بارك الله فيك..

----------


## شتا العربي

> فلم التهوي؟


تصويبه: فلم التهويل؟

----------


## شتا العربي

إضافة تابعة لمشاركتي السابقة

ذكرتُ في تعقيبي السابق أن النشر لأول مرة لا يمكن أن يسمى استدراكا
النشر لأول مرة يعني أنه غير مسبوق 
وغير المسبوق على ماذا يستدرك؟
وهل سبقه شيء ليسمى استدراكا؟
هذا من المسلمات
فقول د.عباس الجراخ وتأويله بأن عبارة (استدركت) الواردة في كلامه سهو وخطأ وعنى بها أنها تنشر لأول مرة.
هذا التأويل من د.الجراخ غير مقبول للسبب السابق



> ‏
> ‏       ‏‏     والذي حدث هو سهو غير مقصود منه في عبارة ( استدركت ) ، في قولهِ: " وبهذا أكون ‏قد استدركت 34 دوبيتاً ... " ، وعنَى أنها تُنشر أول مرة من غير أخطاء في القراءة أو ‏البياضات أو الكلمات الخمسة التي عجز عن قراءتها هلال والكلمات الاربعة التي قرأها خطأ. ‏وكيف يستدرك هذه الدوبيتات جميعاً ، ‏


وهذا الكلام نقله الأخ الفاضل (سعد هلال) عن الدكتور عباس الجراخ
وأضيف له هنا نصًّا في غاية الأهمية
والنص من كلام الدكتور عباس الجراخ نفسه وهو يوضح رأيه في المستدركات
حيث يقول الدكتور عباس الجراخ:


> هذه الأمور لم تلفت نظر الأخ المستدرك، ولا أشار إليها أدنى إشارة، بل كان وكده إيراد القطع التي عثر عليها من كتاب "قلائد الجمان" لابن الشعار (ت654هـ) المطبوع في بيروت، وكان الذي أغراه بذلك -وهو غير متخصص بهذه الفترة- أنه كُلّف بصنع فهارس للكتاب، فما كان منه إلا أن أثبت تلك القطع بسهولة على أنها مستدرك.
> الاستدراك -في رأيي- أن يكون المستدرِك قد درس شعر الشاعر وعرف مظانّ ترجمته، وأدرك مواطن الخلل في الديوان المطبوع.


المصدر: بريد العرب: نظرات في "المستدرك على ديوان ابن زيلاق"
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=377

والنص الملون من كلام الجراخ مهمٌّ جدًّا لأنه يوضح رأيه في المستدرك من لفظه وحروفه
فالاستدراك إذن لا يكون (حسب رأي الدكتور الجراخ هذا) قراءة 5 كلمات أو تصويب 4 كلمات أخرى تقوم الدنيا عليها ولا تقعد كما فعل الدكتور الجراخ نفسه (في مشكلته مع ناجي)

ومما يلاحظ في هذا النص أيضا أنه ينعى على غيره عدم التخصص ويرى أن الذي أغرى هذا الغير
هو التكليف بصنع فهارس جعلته يثبت قطعة على أنها مستدرك
ولا يرى ذلك د. الجراخ

فما دام هذا هو الدكتور الجراخ فكان عليه أن يسلك نفس سلوكه هذا في البحث محل الجدل
أو يقبل نقد ناجي له والذي يتمشى مع ما سطره د.الجراخ نفسه في رده على الآخرين
لأنه لا يصح الكيل بمكيالين

وأختم هذه الإضافة بقول الجراخ في نفس الموضع المذكور أعلاه:



> أختتم كلمتي هذه لأنبّه إلى عدم التعجل في أمر الاستدراك، كي لا تأتي النتائج غير علمية تربك الباحثين؛ لأنه علم وليس تسابق في النشر.
> والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## شتا العربي

إضافة أخرى: 
أشار الجراخ لانتقادات عبدالسلام هارون للمنجد وعكسه 
وقال الجراخ (صحيفة 19): 



> ومن المؤسف ما حدث بين الرجلين من مواقف وما جرّ من ألفاظ، وحقّا قيل: المعاصرة حجاب ساتر


المصدر: (ما ألف في مناهج التحقيق) عباس هاني الجراخ
http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/booksproje...p?author_id=31

لكننا رغم هذا التأسف نرى عباس الجراخ نفسه يقع في أكثر من ذلك مع أستاذه ووالده الروحي هلال ناجي؟
فماذا عساه الجراخ يقول عما فعله هو نفسه؟ ومع والده الروحي؟
والذي يقول عنه الجراخ في نفس الموضع أعلاه (صحيفة 19- 20): 



> انفرد هلال ناجي بوضع أرجوزة (شعرية) في قواعد التحقيق لم يُسبق إليها ولا أتى بعده من صنع صنيعه

----------


## شتا العربي

إضافة أخرى:
أصدر هلال ناجي بالمشاركة ديوان ابن تميم
ثم أهداه للجراخ بعد صدوره
ولما ذكر له الجراخ بعض الملاحظات رغب إليه هلال ناجي أن ينشرها الجراخ
فنشرها الجراخ
وهذا كله ذكره الجراخ بنفسه في
المصدر: التعريف والنقد ديوان مجير الدين ابن تميم قراءة ومستدرك
http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/booksproje...p?author_id=31

ومن يرغب إلى غيره في أن ينشر نقدا أو استدراكا عليه لابد وأن يكون منصفا 
حريصا على العلم والحقيقة لا غير
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## متأمل

لو لم يكن من فائدة هذا الموضوع الا أن كشف لنا عن عضو جديد اتوقع أنه سيفيد الألوكة وهو الاستاذ الذي يحمل المعرف سعد هلال فهذه غنيمة كبيرة اتمنى استمرارها في هذا الموضوع وفي غيره بغض النظر عن الاتفاق والاختلاف معه في ما طرحه مع الشكر لكل من شارك في الموضوع خاصة الخزانة الغالية على قلوبنا وخاصة نصيحته الجميلة لصاحب الموضوع :" وأنت باحثٌ يرجى لك مستقبل مرموق، إن وضعت هذه الأمور غير العلمية دبر أذنيك وتحت قديك، لأنها إضاعة للمواهب والطاقات، وإن مدَّ الله في عمرك فستعلم أنني قد محضتك النصيحة، وإن اعتبرته تجاوزاً فأنا أعتذر إليك"  والله أعلم من هو الأسن منهما !!!

----------


## شتا العربي

تابع....
وفي المقابل لم يكن هلال ناجي هو الوحيد الذي اتهم د.عباس الجراخ بما اتهمه به
بل اتهمه أيضا الدكتور عبد العزيز المانع في شأن آخر مختلف في كتاب ابن معقل الأزدي
والذي أصر الدكتور الجراخ على أنه أخذ (الرفض) ليوافق ذلك هواه الشيعي بينما 
رفض أن يكون صواب الكلمة (أخذ العروض)

لا يهمنا هنا مسألة الرفض أو العروض لكن المهم لنا أن الدكتور عبد العزيز المانع قد اتهم 
الجراخ صراحة وإن لان المانع القول للجراخ ولم يصرح باللفظ الصريح (السطو)
لكنه اتهمه بأنه قد أخذ من هوامشه التي سبق ونشرها قبل ست سنوات
وقال الدكتور المانع في تعقيبه على كلام للجراخ:



> أغفل الدكتور الجراخ -رعاه الله- القضية الأهم، بل مربط الفرس في المقال وهي عدم إشارته، من قريب أو بعيد، إلى استفادته بل نقله من هوامش "المآخذ على شرح ابن جني" الذي حققه "المانع" وصدر عام 2001م، أي قبل صدور كتاب الجراخ عن "ابن معقل الأزدي... وموقفه من ابن جني" بست سنوات!
> لعل الدكتور الكريم يعيد النظر في الصفحات التالية من مقال "المانع": 167، 168، 169، 170، 171، 172، 173، 174، 175، ليرى كيف أثبت له "المانع" توافقها شبه التامّ مع تعليقاته وهوامشه في "المآخذ"، وكيف ظهر له أنّ عمل "الجراخ" في كتابه هو "من توارد الخواطر ووقوع الحافر على الحافر!".
> بل إنّ "توارد الخواطر" هذا قد ذهب بالدكتور الجراخ إلى أن نقل عن "المانع" معلومة خاطئة، فقد ذكرتُ في "المآخذ" أنّ الزوزني، صاحب كتاب "قشر الفسر"، قد توفي سنة 370هـ، اعتمادًا على ما ذكره سزكين في كتابه، وقد نقل الدكتور الجراخ هذه المعلومة الخاطئة كما هي دون تثبّت، والصحيح أنّ الزوزني من علماء القرن الخامس، وأنّ وفاته كانت سنة 445هـ تقريبًا.
> لعل "توارد الخواطر" بيننا يرقى إلى ما هو أسوأ من ذلك، ولا أريد أن أسمّي، لكن الدكتور الجراخ -وأنا- نعرف ذلك، والقارئ كذلك، والله أعلم، وهو المستعان.


المصدر: بريد العرب: حول كتاب "ابن معقل الأزدي" وقول على قول.
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=361

وهذه سابقة أخرى في مكان آخر ومن رجل آخر غير هلال ناجي يتهم فيها عباس الجراخ بنحو ما اتهمه 
به هلال ناجي من السطو على أعمال الآخرين.

والغريب أن الرابط بين هلال ناجي والمانع هو الإحسان للجراخ
فهلال ناجي يعد الجراخ ابنه الروحي (رغم اختلاف المشرب بين الرجلين)
والمانع يقول فيه الجراخ (كما في الموضع السابق أعلاه):



> وأرجو إبلاغ سلامي إلى أستاذنا د. عبدالعزيز المانع -حفظه الله- فله عليّ أيادٍ بيضاء، وآخرها رسالة مخطوطة "ذيل مرآة الزمان" لليونيني،


ناجي والمانع أحسنا للجراخ فكان الجزاء لإحسانهما هو الجحود والانقلاب عليهما

حتى سحب الجراخ إهداء لناجي بعد نشره وقال:



> 1 _يحذف الاهداء  الموجه الى هلال ناجي اذ كان من اشد المبغضين للشاعر


المصدر:   شعر أبى فرعون السياسي تصحيح وإضافات عباس هاني الجراح
http://www.ulum.nl/j15.htm#%D8%A7%D9...B1%D8%A7%D8%AE

فهل تنبه الجراخ إلى أن ناجي من أشد المبغضين للشاعر المذكور فسحب الإهداء هكذا فجأة
هل أبغض ناجي الشاعر المذكور فجأة 
وما الداعي لأن يغير ناجي رأيه في الشاعر أصلا؟
ولماذا لم ينتبه الدكتور الجراخ إلى بغض ناجي للشاعر عندما نشر الجراخ الكلام أول مرة؟
خاصة والإهداء لفلان أو علان لا يكون تحت إكراه وإنما يأتي غالبا لأسباب تنبع من الحب
أو التزلف للمهدى إليه
لكن إذا كان الشاعر والجراخ ينتميان للمشرب الشيعي بينما ينتمي هلال ناجي للمشرب السني
(رغم محاولة بعض المواقع الشيعية وضعه على قائمة الشيعة) فهنا يكون الخلاف
ويبقى النظر في تزلف الجراخ لناجي أيام الصولجان قبل بروز الحكومة الطائفية
التي غيرت الكثير من معالم العراق حتى النواحي العلمية
بل وأدت إلى سحب الناس لكلامهم وإهداءاتهم السابقة واستبدالها بالسباب
والشتائم والطعن هنا وهناك
فسبحان مقلب القلوب

وهذه الإضافة التي في هذه المشاركة -مع ما سبق من مشاركات- تكشف الكثير من العلاقة العلمية 
(والأخلاق العلمية) التي سادت بين ناجي وغيره
وكيف كان الحسد والحقد الطائفي هو المنبع الذي خرجت منه الكثير من العداوات للأستاذ
هلال ناجي

----------


## شتا العربي

تابع....
ومن المؤسف فعلا أن يحتج الأخ (سعد هلال) في مشاركته الطويلة بخصوم هلال ناجي
فهل يتوقع الأخ (سعد هلال) أن يضع خصوم ناجي فيه القصائد؟
أم يحيل الأخ (سعد هلال) عليهم لنسمع منهم قصائد في هجاء ناجي
وهو المتوقع والمتبادر قطعا
والغريب أن بعض هؤلاء كان صديقا بل ابنا روحيا لناجي في يوم ما كالجراخ
ثم انقلب على ناجي بعد سقوط بغداد
وكان هناك من يتزلف لناجي
ثم انقلب على ناجي بعد ذهاب الصولجان وسقوط بغداد
ومن المتبادر والمعلوم ببدائة العقول أن كلام الخصم لا يكون حجة على خصمه
كلام الأقران يطوى ولا يُروى كما قال العلماء الثقات العدول
لما يدخل في كلام الأقران من خصومات وحظوظ النّفس
ورغم هذا فقد أحال الأخ (سعد هلال) على خصوم ناجي
بل الأغرب أن يزعم الأخ (سعد هلال) أن هلال ناجي شيعي بينما يحتج (سعد) بخصوم ناجي
من الشيعة وغيرهم ولا يذكر ذلك
يعني يستغل كراهة الناس هنا للتشيع فيؤلّبهم على هلال ناجي
لكنه في الوقت نفسه لا يذكر لهم مشرب خصوم ناجي من الشيعة الذين أوردهم في كلامه
وبعض هؤلاء الخصوم ممن نالهم الأذى وتغرّبوا عن بلادهم 
وهذا مثال على هؤلاء:



> ‏
> ‏    ومقدمة ديوان الحماني ، تحقيق الدكتور محمد حسين الأعرجي ، دار صادر ، بيروت ، ‏‏1998م : 6 – 21 .‏
> ‏       .....‏
> ‏    وأخذ من محمد حسين الاعرجي ثلاثة أبيات من مستدركه على شعر أبي علي البصير في ‏مجلة المورد ،المجلد الثاني،العدد الثاني،1972، 249- 253.‏
> ‏      ......‏
> ‏    ‏- أنا أعذرك لعدم تصديقكَ لِما قدّمتُ من حقائقَ ، ولنكرانك أنْ يقوم هلال بتزوير تواقيع ‏خمسين دكتوراً ، لكن هذا ما فعله ويفعل ما هو أفظع من ذلك ، وأعطيكَ الآن هاتف (نقّال) ‏الدكتور محمد حسين الاعرجي وهو (009647703903545) لتتّصل به وليعطيك تفاصيل ‏أخرى مهمة .‏‏


والدكتور محمد حسين الأعرجي
البلد: العراق
تاريخ ميلاده من:1950 ميلادي
ولد في مدينة النجف عام 1950 .
ـ تخرج في كلية الاداب بجامعة بغداد .
ـ نال درجتي الما جستير والدكتوراه في الاداب من جامعة بغداد . 
http://199.236.66.6/poetDetails.aspx?ptId=1350
وقد أثارت رسالته العلمية عن (الصراع بين القديم والجديد في الشعر العربي) جدلا مثيرا في حينها
وله قصيدة (الجسد) لم تعجبني تلميحاته فيها
http://199.236.66.6/PoemDetails.aspx...1958&ptId=1350
ولما استدرك هلال ناجي على ديوان أبي بصير
جاء الأعرجي يطعن في ناجي لأنه استدرك على نفس الديوان ولم يذكر أن الأعرجي قد سبقه للاستدراك على الديوان نفسه



> (3) أخذ الدكتور محمد حسين الأعرجي على الأستاذ هلال ناجي ما نأخذه عليه الآن، فقد قام د. محمد حسين الأعرجي باستدراك على ديوان أبي علي البصير الذي جمعه وحققه د. يونس أحمد السامرائي، وجاء الأستاذ هلال ناجي بعد ذلك وقام باستدراك على الديوان نفسه دون أن يشير إلى استدراك د. محمد حسين الأعرجي، وهذا ما حدا بالدكتور محمد حسين الأعرجي إلى أن يقول: "أمّا استدراك الأستاذ هلال ناجي على د. يونس السامرائي في شعر أبي علي البصير فقد كانت الأمانة العلمية تقتضيه أن يشير إلى أنّ أول من استدرك على شعر هذا الشاعر هو كاتب هذه السطور في مجلة "المورد". "ديوان الحماني"، ص8 جمع وتحقيق د. محمد حسين الأعرجي، دار صادر، بيروت، ط1، 1998م.


المصدر: تحقيق الأستاذ هلال ناجي لشعر الببغاء: تكملة وإصلاح (1) بقلم: د. عبدالرازق حويزي
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=212

مع أن أي باحث محترم يعلم أنه قد يبدأ في تأليف عمل ما ثم يتركه وينصرف لأعمال أخرى
ويمر الوقت ولا يتم العمل
وتمر السنون ثم ينشره
وربما ينشر غيره هذا عملا شبيها في هذه السنين التي مرت للباحث الأول دون أن يفطن لهذا
كما أنه ليس من شرط التأليف الإحاطة بكل ما سبق في الباب
بل يكفي غلبة الظن على الجمع والإحاطة
وهذه قضية لا تهمنا هنا كثيرا
المهم لنا الإشارة إلى خصومية هؤلاء لناجي
واختلاف مشربهم
ناجي كان ممثلا دبلوماسيا للعراق في عدة دول في فترة ما أيام كان يتزلف له الناس
وكان له صولجانه
وكان بعض هؤلاء الخصوم مشردون في الأرض
فلما سقطت بغداد جاء وقت الانتقام من النظام السابق كله
ومن المحسوبين عليه بشكل أو بآخر
وهذا جزء مقتبس مفيد في هذه المسألة:



> تعريف بكتاب: جهاز المخابرات في الحضارة الاسلامية (محمد حسين الأعرجي)  	
> 	حمد الجاسر - 22/09/2003 - [إصدارات] 	
> عنوان الكتاب : جهاز المخابرات في الحضارة الاسلامية
> الكاتب: محمد حسين الأعرجي
> الناشر: دار المدى للثقافة والنشر - دمشق
> الصفحات: 160
> سنة النشر: ط1، 1998م
> لا اخفي على القارئ الكريم أنني أنفر - بكراهية واشمئزاز - من سماع هذه الكلمة: (المخابرات)، كما أشار إلى هذا الاستاذ الكريم في كلمة تقديم نسخة من مطبوعة هذا البحث التاريخي الموثق بالأدلة على عمق جذوره التاريخية الاسلامية، إذ قال: (لا اريد إيذاءه بما سردت، ولكنها الحقيقة كما تَوهَّمْتُهَا).
> ولئن كنت ممن لم يُبتل - ولله الفضل، وله الحمد على هذا - بأن ينالني أثر مُمِضِّ من آثارها، فان هذا الاستاذ الجليل قد اصطلى بنارها، على جلالة قدره، وسمو منزلته بالعلم، واتصاف اسرته الكريمة بالفضل، وعلو القدر، حتى طوَّحت به الأقدار، فاضطرته للنزوح من بلاده إلى مختلف أقطار العالم، مضطربا متقلقلا بين هذا وذاك، وهاهو الآن على تلك الاخلاق الكريمة يعيش مقيما، ولا اقول مستقرا فالاستقرار لا يتم الا مع راحة البال، وصفاء النفس مما يكدرها، وفي البلاد التي خلق المرءُ من ترابها، واغتذى بلبان خيراتها، وسعد فيها بالعيش في كنف أسرته وعشيرته، واهل وطنه وأمته. وأنى لاستاذنا الجليل هذا الآن، وهو يعيش في مدينة نائية في أقصى المعمورة (بوزنان) من بلاد (بولندا) تلك المدينة التي يصدق عليها وصف أبي الطيب:
> ...


http://www.alwihdah.com/view.php?cat=6&id=29

وقد اكتوى الأعرجي بنار الاغتراب والتشريد
وكان من ذلك قوله:



> وفي مداخلة للدكتور محمد حسين الاعرجي: قال فيها: الهجرة ما زالت قائمة الان، ومن خلال تجربتي الخاصة، فقد سبق وان رقيت الى درجة استاذ في 17/10/1989 في جامعة الجزائر التي هي عضو في اتحاد الجامعات العربية، وعندما عدت الى العراق أعيد تعييني بعد التي واللتيا بدرجة مدرس، وكانت هذه مفاجأة لي، ولما سالت عن الاسباب، قالوا لي، بانك سافرت وانت بدرجة مدرس، وهذا يعني لي وللاخرين امثالي، ابعادنا عن الاشراف على طلبة الدراسات العليا، في الوقت الذي كنت قد أشرفت على اكثر من طالب في جامعة الجزائر وكلهم نالوا الماجستير والدكتوراه.
> وفي تساؤل لـ"المدى" عن بقاء الاليات والاجراءات على حالها أجاب الاعرجي:
> - نعم هي نفسها ولم تتغير، وهي كمن ينشئ داراً جديدة بطابوق قديم!!.


http://www.almadapaper.net/paper.php...copy&sid=12102

ويضاف إلى هذا أن الأعرجي قد سُجّلت عليه العجلة في أحكامه
وهذا الجزء يدل على ذلك:



> رسالة مفتوحة للدكتور محمد حسين الأعرجي
> هل ثمة (انحطاط) في كتابة قصيدة نثر بقافية؟
> شاكر لعــيـبـي
> 
> أستاذي الجليل محمد حسين الأعرجي، قرأتُ تعليقك الغنيّ في جريدة (المؤتمر، العدد 291 بتاريخ 9-15 شباط 2002) المعنون (قصيدة نثر لكن قافية: الشعر متعة لغوية جمالية وإلا..خواء)، وتوقفت ملياً أمامه لأنه يطلع من دارس أكاديمي رصين ما زلنا نتعلم من معرفته بتراثنا العربي ومن توغله بخفايا شعرنا الكلاسيكي. توقفت طويلاً لأن كلمتك تخصُّني، فأنا المقصود مباشرة بهذا الضرب من الكتابة. لقد فضلتُ أن استخدم أسلوب المراسلة الودية التي تطلع من القلب وقد تذهب إلى القلب بدلاً من أن أقول، بدوري، كلمتي على هيئة مقالة تنافح وترد على الاتهامات التي تحسبها موجهة إليها
> لقد تأثرتُ بعمق لأنك تقيمُ أحكامك بناء على خبر مستعجل مكتوب بإطار الإثارات الصحفية المشروعة، وأظن بأنك قد قرأتَ خبراً في الصفحة الأخيرة من (المؤتمر) يعلن عن أمسية في غاليري (آرك) في لندن كانت مكرسة لمناقشة ذاك النوع من الشعر. تأثرتُ خصوصاً لأنك تطلق (حكم قيمة) على تجربة شعرية من الواضح، أيها الأستاذ الجليل، بأنك لم تطلع البتة على نص واحد منها. لقد بقيتَ بالتجريد ونظرتَ إلى (الفكرة) ولم تنظر إلى النص الفعلي المتحقق الطالع من الفكرة. سوى أن فكرتنا عن (قصيدة نثر بقافية) تبدو وكأنها قد تسطحتْ على يدك الكريمة بحيث أسمح لنفسي بالشك الآن بمتابعة بعضنا البعض، بل أظن، وبعض الظن إثم، بأننا نمتلك أحكاماً نهائية ضاربة بالماضي عن بعضنا البعض


وفي مناسبة أخرى زعم بأن النجف (مدينته) لم تكن تقرأ الصحف
فرد عليه صاحب هذا المقال:



> نقاط الحبر الاخيرة / النجف وقراءة الصحف
> أمير الحلو
> 15/10/2008
> اتابع برنامج اللقاءات مع المبدعين العراقيين الذي يقدمه الشاعر الاستاذ عارف الساعدي ، واعتقد انه يمثل ارشيفاً جيداً للابداع العراقي خصوصاً في محطات مهمة قدمتها شخصيات مبدعة..حقا.
> في الاسبوع الماضي كان اللقاء مع الاخ د. محمد حسين الاعرجي وقد كان الرجل مبدعاً وظريفاً في طرحه، ولكني (اعترض) على ما قاله عن (مدينتنا) النجف ، اذ قال انها لا تقرا الصحف !
> وهنا اود القول ، بما يعرفه الاخ الاعرجي حتماً ان النجف كانت تصدر جريدة عام 1920 وان من رواد الصحفيين العراقيين نجفيين امثال المرحوم يوسف رجيب...وحتى لا يكون حديثي عاطفياً ، اقول ، ولا ادري اذا كان الاعرجي يتذكر ذلك ، ان (مكتبة الحلو) كانت في بداية سوق النجف الكبير من مدخل الميدان في أواخر الأربعينات واستمرت في الخمسينات والستينات توزع الصحف العراقية اليومية (يومياً) وتعرض أحدث المجلات والكتب التي تصدر في مصر ولبنان وغيرها، وقد توسعت نشاطاتها بحيث كانت ترسل تلك المطبوعات يومياً الى الكوفة والشامية و(أبو صخير) ، علاوة على تغطية النجف كلها.
> كنت اقضي وقتي في المكتبة بعد ان انهي الدوام الرسمي المدرسي فأساعد عمي(أبو أحلام) صاحب المكتبة في عمله لقاء (أجر) يتمثل في أخذ المجلات والروايات والكتب التي أريد قراءتها ثم أعادتها بعد الانتهاء منها ، وذلك أغلى أجر تلقيته في حياتي .
> وعلاوة على (مكتبة الحلو) التي تتداول توزيع الصحف والكتب ، فان هناك العشرات من المكتبات (الثابتة) مثل الرابطة الأدبية والبلاغي والخضري وغيرها ممن يرتادها المثقفون ويقرأون في مكتباتها ويشاركون في نداوتها الأدبية التي كانت أسبوعية مثل الرابطة الأدبية التي كان يرأسها الشاعر الكبير المرحوم محمد علي اليعقوبي .
> إن مدينتك يا سيدي الاعرجي هي التي شاركت في الحفاظ على اللغة العربية في العراق وقاومت التتريك ..فهل تستحق منك نعتها بأنها لم تكن تقرأ الصحف ؟


http://www.alnoor.se/article.asp?id=33985

فحتى مدينته يظهر أن الأعرجي نسي أخبارها أو لا يعرف عنها شيئا

ويبقى النظر في مسألة علاقة الأعرجي (النجفي) بالحزب الشيوعي العراقي
واهتمام الحزب بكتب الرجل والإعلان عن بعضها في موقع الحزب
http://www.iraqcp.org/Articlesokicpnet/view.php?id=4891

والأعرجي أكثر كلامه بل وله العديد من الكتب والموضوعات عن صديقه الجواهري
واستذكر رحلته عنه في مواضع منها هذا الموضع
في جامعة (كربلاء)
http://www.annabaa.org/nbanews/56/159.htm
http://www.alriyadh.com/*******s/22-...hkafa_1255.php
http://www.ahewar.org/debat/show.art.asp?aid=126810
http://www.ahewar.org/debat/show.art.asp?aid=92422

وله بحث بعنوان:



> - الجواهري بين الاسلام والماركسية / د. محمد حسين الأعرجي


http://www.kurdistan-times.com/*******/view/7101/9/
وقال في مناسبة أخرى:



> الدكتور محمد حسين الاعرجي قدم انطباعاته عن الشاعرة قائلاً:
> نبل من الحزب الشيوعي ان يحتفي بإمراة عادت الحزب الشيوعي من خلال رفضها لحركة” انصار السلام “ واستنكافها ان تكون عضواً في الاتحاد حين كان الجواهري رئيساً، لا لشيء سوى ان الجواهري كان محسوباً على اليسار.


http://www.albadeal.com/modules.php?...ticle&sid=1019

ووجدت هنا موضوعا يصنف الأعرجي ضمن الخونة المعاديين للشعب والوطن
http://forum.maktoob.com/t235216.html
ولا علم لي بالمؤتمر المذكور في هذا الرابط (فلعل الأخ سعد هلال
يفيدنا بصحة هذا من عدمه)

ورأيت اسم الأعرجي ضمن الموقعين على هذا النداء:



> نــداء من اجل بناء الدولة الديمقراطية المدنية في العراق
> نحن الموقعين أدناه، المتابعين لتطورات الأوضاع في بلادنا، نطالب بتعزيز التقدم المتحقق في الميدان الأمني بتقدم ملموس عاجل على الصعد الأخرى، لاسيما في الميدان السياسي وتقديم الخدمات، وتأمين فرص العمل، ومحاربة الفساد الإداري والمالي، ومعالجة قضايا المهجرين والمهاجرين.
> وندعو إلى إصلاح العملية السياسية وتطويرها، وإجراء التعديلات على الدستور بما يضفي عليه الطابع المدني الديمقراطي، وتكريس سياسة المصالحة الوطنية، وبناء دولة القانون والمؤسسات، الدولة المدنية الحديثة التي تقوم على نبذ العنف والتعصب و المحاصصة الطائفية، وحل المليشيات، وعلى أساس حقوق المواطنة والعدالة الاجتماعية، واحترام حقوق الإنسان، وتضمن للمرأة حقها في المساواة والتحرر الحقيقيين، وتتجسد في عراق ديمقراطي اتحادي (فيدرالي) موحد، عراق آمن ومستقر كامل السيادة.


http://www.madnion.com/mor1.htm

والملاحظ في هذا كله أن الأعرجي من خصوم ناجي كشخص
ومن خصوم ناجي كواحد من العاملين أو المحسوبين على نظام سابق
ومن خصوم ناجي من حيث المشرب

وهذا مثال آخر (بعد مثال الجراخ السابق) على الوجه الحقيقي لخصومات 
بعض الأمثلة التي أوردها الأخ (سعد هلال) مع هلال ناجي

----------


## خزانة الأدب

(4) 
*براءة هلال ناجي من سرقة مقطوعات بأعيانها:*
خلاصة ما مضى: أن هلال ناجي لم يسرق جملةً ولا فقرةً أنشأها الناس، فضلاً عن فصل أو كتاب بتمامه!
فلم يبق إلا احتمال واحد، وهو أن يكون قد أخذ بعض القطع من أعمال الآخرين وعزاها إلى مصادرها رأسًا.
وقد اقترحنا على الناقد أن يحصر التُّهمة في هذا الجانب، ليصل الحوار إلى نتيجة، فقلنا له:
اختر لنفسك أيها الفاضل: (1) إما أن المقال للقيسي وسرقه ناجي (2) وإما أنّه لناجي ومضمونه مسروق من القيسي وغيره! ولكن لا تقفز من أحد الخيارين إلى الآخر، لأنّهما متعارضان! 
نريد أن نقول له: تنازل إلى المعنى الذي يؤول إليه كلامك: أن هلال ناجي هو الذي أمسك بالقلم وأنشأ هذه الفصول التي نتجادل عليها، واحصر دعواك في الجانب الذي ترى أنه مأخوذ من الناس! ولكنَّه لم يستطع الإقرار بأن هلال ناجي - ذا المصنَّفات والتحقيقات التي تجاوزت المائة وأربعين كتابًا - يمكن أن يكتب أو يجمع، لأنَّ اللائق به هو الأفعال السلبية فقط، كالسرقة والسطو والهجاء الفاحش ومُرادفاتها! فلذلك أنكر هذا الاقتراح أشدّ الإنكار، فقال (ليس هناك شيء اسمه مضمون. فالكتاب ليس رواية أو مسرحية أو مجموعة مقالات في شؤون الحياة، بل إثبات نصوص بالرّجوع إلى المصادر). مكابرةٌ عجيبة! لا يوجد شيء اسمه (مضمون) إلا في الروايات والمسرحيات ومجاميع المقالات في شؤون الحياة ، أما المقالات التراثية فليس لها (مضمون)! والحقيقة أنه قد تراجع إلى هذا المعنى، شاء أم أبى، بتعداده للمقطوعات التي زعم أن هلال ناجي نقلها من مقالات القيسي، بعد أن صرَّح مرارًا وتكرارًا بأن الفصول كلها للقيسي.

فماذا عن سرقة المقطوعات؟ 

لقد أوضح هلال ناجي قاعدته في هذا الباب بأصرح العبارات، فقال في الرد على الدكتور الحويزي (وقد أثبتنا الرابط أعلاه):
ثم عاد ليتهمني بمخالفة الأمانة العلمية!! ولماذا؟ لأنني لم أذكر نشرة د. سعود عبدالجابر عند نشري كتابي الجديد عن الببغاء أو عند نشر مستدركاتي!! وهذا كلام غريب ينمّ عن عدم معرفة المصطلحات العلمية، فما علاقة (الأمانة العلمية) بالموضوع وأنا لم أرجع إلى هذا المصدر؟ وهل سأل الناقد نفسه السؤال التالي: هل في كتاب هلال ناجي بيت واحد من شعر الببغاء نقله عن نشرة سعود هذا؟ أو عبارة واحدة؟ أو هامشًا واحدًا؟ فإذا لم يكن هناك نقل واحد، فلماذا إذن أذكره في كتابي؟ ... مدلول الأمانة العلمية أيها الناقد ومخالفتها يتلخص في عبارة واحدة (فيما نحن بصدده): [النقل عن مصدر دون الإشارة إليه] والقول بخلافه، يكشف عن انحراف خطير في فهم مدلول هذا المصطلح العلمي ...
لماذا كان يجب أن أذكر مستدرك الأعرجي الذي سبقني بسنوات طوال؟؟ إنني أكون ملزمًا علميًّا بذكره إذا ما استعنت به أو نقلت عنه ولو بيتًا واحدًا من شعر البصير. فإذا كنت لم أرجع إليه، ولم أنقل عنه قليلاً أو كثيرًا، فلماذا إذن أشير إليه، ولماذا أذكره؟ ما الذي يلزمني علميًّا أن أذكره؟ ومن الغرائب أن يسمّي الناقد عدم ذكر مصدر لم نرجع إليه خيانة أو مخالفة للأمانة العلمية. وهو في رأينا جهل منه بمدلول المصطلحات العلمية. فهل يوجد في قواعد التحقيق العلمي ما يلزم المحقق أو الباحث أن يذكر أسماء وبحوث كل الذين طرقوا الموضوع قبله؟ وأين وردت هذه القاعدة؟ 
وهذا كلام علمي وقانوني متين! مع أن الأصل أن يشير اللاحق إلى السابق، ولو ليقول إنه لم يأخذ منه شيئًا. وقد اختار هلال ناجي أن لا يشير، ربَّما لأسباب شخصيَّة، ولا إشكال في الأمر ما دام يتعهَّد بأن لا ينقل من مستدركات غيره. ويجب على من يتَّهمه بالإخلال بالعهد الذي قطعه على نفسه، أن يُثبت هذا الإخلال بالدليل الحاسم! ولا يكفي أن يعدِّد المقطوعات المشتركة؛ لأن هلال ناجي لم يتعهَّد بأن لا توجد مقطوعات مشتركة بينه وبين الناس!




*مفهوم السرقات العلمية وقواعد إثباتها:*

أجدني مضطرًّا إلى تقرير أصلين من أصول منهج البحث العلمي (انظر: أحمد شلبي. كيف تكتب بحثًا أو رسالة، 47-53):
(1) يجب على الباحث أن يرجع إلى المصدر الأصلي، ولا يجوز له أن يعتمد على المصادر الثانوية.
(2) الحقائق العامّة والواسعة الانتشار يجوز ذكرها من غير إحالة.
والمقصود بذلك هو النصوص التي يُنشئها صاحب المصدر الأول، والآراء التي يراها، كالمثال الذي سيأتي، وفيه رأيٌ للدكتور عبدالرازق حويزي في قطعة شعرية منسوبة إلى الببَّغاء، ومع ذلك استشهد الناقد (سعد هلال) بهذه القطعة ولم ينسب الرأي إلى الحويزي، مع علمه الأكيد به!
ولكنَّ النصوص التي نحن بصددها ليست من إنشاء هؤلاء الأساتذة، بل هي مقطوعات شعرية قيلت في العصر العبَّاسيّ! أي إنَّها (معلومات عامَّة) يجوز لكل باحث أن يرجع إليها في مصادرها، ولا يلزمه أن يشير إلى أن فلانًا رجع إليها قبله! ولعلَّنا نضرب مثلاً بقول الأستاذ هلال ناجي في حاشية حلية المحاضرة 1 /42، تعليقًا على بيت من الشعر :
* البيت ممّا أخلَّ به ديوان أبي الشِّيص الخزاعي صنعة عبدالله الجبوري، وهو في معاهد التنصيص 1 / 197
افرض أن محقِّقًا وجد هذا البيت في كتاب ما، فكيف يخرِّجه؟ الجواب معروف، وهو أن يقول (البيت لا يوجد في الديوان، وهو في حلية المحاضرة 1/ 42 ومعاهد التنصيص 1/ 197)، بشرط أن يقف على المصادر الثلاثة بنفسه. ولا يلزمه أن يصرِّح بأن هلال ناجي سبقه إلى هذه التخريجات أو أرشده إليها، لأنها (معلومات عامَّة). وإن لم يقف على المصادر فلا بدَّ أن يقول (خرَّجه الأستاذ هلال ناجي من معاهد التنصيص 1 / 197، وذكر أنه لا يوجد في الديوان). وربَّما صرَّح المحقِّق بأنَّ إشارة فلان هي التي أوقفته على التخريج. والأمر واسع، ولا سيَّما في مصدر قريب كهذا الكتاب. والأصل في المحقِّق براءة الذمَّة، فهو مُصَدَّقٌ فيما يقول، إلا أن تتضافر الأدلة القاطعة بأنه مجرَّد ناقل لحواشي الناس. وأهل الاختصاص يدركون هذه الأمور، ويميِّزون بين الأصيل والمزيَّف، لأول نظرة أحيانًا.





قد يقول الناقد: الذي نحن فيه أن أحدهم صنع ملحقًا للديوان، ثم جاء هلال ناجي فصنع ملحقًا مماثلاً ولم يُشر إلى الملحق الأول، مع أن بينهما مقطوعات مشتركة! فالجواب: الأصل أن يشير اللاحق إلى السابق، فإن ترك الإشارة لسبب ما فهذا أمر يُقَدَّر بقدره ويُنظر في سببه، كالخصومة الشخصيَّة، أو حجاب المعاصرة، ولكن لا علاقة له بموضوع السرقات، إلا أن يقوم الدليل المستقلّ على وقوع السرقة! والسارق سارق ولو أشار إلى السابق! وإن لم يُشر إلى السابق فلا يعني ذلك بالضرورة أنه سارق! وكما قلنا: يستطيع الناقد المختصّ أن يميِّز بين جهد علمي جادّ، وبين ملحق مسلوخ من الملحق السابق! والواجب على من يوازن بين الملحقين أن ينظر فيهما من جميع الزوايا، أن يتَّصف بإخلاص النيَّة وإنصاف الطرفين، لا أن يقول: (مقطوعات مشتركة = سرقة!).

وأضرب لذلك مثلاً بديوان الرَّاعي النُّميري، الذي جمعه الأستاذ راينهرت فايبرت (بيروت: المعهد الألماني، 1980)، وأشار في مقدِّمته بإشارة عابرة إلى ثلاث محاولات سابقة، ولم يلتزم بأن يقول عند كل قطعة (موجودة في نشرة فلان وغير موجودة في نشرة فلان)! بينما التزم الأستاذ محمد أديب جمران في نشرته لديوان أبي النجم العجلي (دمشق 2006)، أن ينصّ على وجود القطعة أو عدم وجودها في النشرات الثلاث السابقة، وهذا منهج غير سليم، لأنَّه يؤول إلى تخريج الأشعار من المصادر المعاصرة.
فلو قال الدكتور مزهر السوداني مثلاً (أنا سبقت هلال ناجي إلى شعر العتّابي، ولم يُشر إليَّ)، لقلنا (صحيح). ولو قال (كان ينبغي أن يشير إليَّ)، لقلنا (من حقِّك أن تطلب ذلك). ولكنَّه لو قال (سرق منِّي) لقلنا (الدليلَ الدليل)!
فالحاصل:
(1) أن المقطوعات التي يدور عليه الكلام هي من نتاج قريحة الشعراء، وليست من إنشاء المحقِّق السابق.
(2) أن المصادر مفتوحة للجميع، ولا يجوز أن يحتكرها السابق إلى قراءتها.
(3) أن باحثًا - كهلال ناجي - يشتغل بالتحقيق وجمع الأشعار والاستدراك على الدواوين منذ عشرات السنين لا يُستكثر عليه أن يقرأ المصادر بنفسه! 
(4) أن باحثًا مثله يُحيل على المخطوطات والمطبوعات النادرة، ويقول عنه الخصم (أما المخطوطات فاشهد انه يمتلك الكثير منها)، ويشهد له بالنفوذ وسعة العلاقات الاجتماعية، لا يُكَذَّب إذا خرَّج المقطوعة من محاضرات الأدباء وشرح نهج البلاغة وما إلى ذلك!
(5) أن تجاهل هلال ناجي للأعمال السابقة - أحيانًا - هو قضيَّة أخرى مستقلَّة، ولا يلزم بالضرورة أن يكون لأجل السرقة ولا أن يُعتبر دليلاً على وقوعها.




*قواعد جديدة لإثبات السرقات العلمية:*

إن من بديهيات الأمور أن الإنسان لا يبلغ الشهرة والصدارة في مجال اختصاصه إلا بعد أن ينظر أهل الاختصاص في أعماله ويستقرَّ عندهم استحقاقه لتلك المنزلة. وقد كفانا الناقد (سعد هلال) مؤونة تصوير نظرة المحقِّقين إلى هلال ناجي، بأن قال عنه (مشهور ومحترم وذو سمعة طيبة لكثرة تحقيقاته ويعتبر من روَّاد التحقيق في الوطن العربي، واسع الاطلاع والتنقير في المصادر). ومعنى هذا الكلام الذي يشهد له الواقع: أنَّ أهل الاختصاص قد جرَّبوه وامتحنوه فوضعوه في الصَّدارة، وانتخبوه للجوائز وعضوية المجامع العلمية، وألَّفوا الأبحاث ونظموا القصائد لإهدائها إليه عند بلوغه السبعين؛ وأنَّ الناقد هو الذي يشذّ عنهم فيقول: هو أعظم (شرلتان) على وجه الأرض، وأنتم مخدوعون به، وسرّ شهرته المزيَّفة هو السرقة من الدكتور فلان والطالب فلان! ويرشِّحه لجائزة نوبل والأوسكار في فنون السرقة، بينما رشَّحه أقرانه من العلماء والمحقِّقين للجوائز العلمية وعضوية المجامع! وهذه المفارقة تكاد تُغني عن كل بيان، وتكفي عن كل استدلال! 





وطبعًا لا مانع من أن نسمع للدعوى ونطلب الدليل، وقد فعلنا، مع يقيننا بأن الناقد يسبح ضدَّ التيَّار! لقد بذل أقصى جهده، فلم يقدِّم دليلاً على هذه الدعوى الهائلة إلا الحكاية الميكانيكيَّة (مقطوعات مشتركة = سرقة!). وهذا كلامه بنصِّه وفصِّه (قصّ ولزق) لإثبات سرقة هلال ناجي لبضعة عشر فصلاً من المستدرك:

(1) أبو الشيص: نشر القيسي مستدركاً في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،الجزء الاول،1990،ص 128- 130 ،ثُم كتب الدكتور جليل العطية مستدركاً جديداً في مجلة (عالم الكتب) السعودية ، المجلد الاول، العدد السادس، 1985، ص 105- 109 .


(2) أبو علي البصير: نشر القيسي مستدركاً لهُ في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،الجزء الاول،1990،ص 131 – 132. ونشر محمد حسين الاعرجي مستدركاً في مجلة المورد ،المجلد الثاني،العدد الثاني،1972، 249- 253). وقد أورد ثلاثة أبيات عن شرح نهج البلاغة ،اخذها هلال منه برقم 11، من دون أن يشير اليه،وهو ما كشفه الاعرجي في مقدمة تحقيقهِ:ديوان الحماني ، دار صادر ، بيروت ،1998، ص 8 .

(3) سعيد بن حميد: نشر القيسي مستدركاً في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،الجزء الاول،1990،ص 102- 106 ، في 34 بيتًا.

(4) ابزون العماني: وردتْ أربع قطع بين قصيدة ومقطّعة " بقلم هلال ناجي " ، والصحيح أن الثالثة والرابعة للقيسي نشرهما في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،الجزء الاول،1990،ص 130- 131 .

(5) عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن طاهر: وردتْ 61 قطعة " بقلم هلال ناجي " ، والصحيح ان ستة عشر منها لِلقيسي نشرها في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،الجزء الأول،1990،ص 96- 102 .

(6) إبراهيم بن العباس الصولي: في مجلة المورد ،العدد الثالث ،1989 ، ص 163-164نشر القيسي مستدركه، وضمّ 23 بيتَا.

(7) العطوي: في مجلة المورد، العدد الثالث ،1989، ص 164 ،نشر القيسي مستدركه على شعر(العطوي) وضمّ تسعة ابيات.

(8) عبد الله بن طاهر: نشر اِلقيسي مستدركاً في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،الجزء الأول،1990،ص 91- 96 ،وضم إحدى عشرة قطعة.

(9) الخريمي: وردتْ تسع قطع بين قصيدة ومقطّعة " بقلم هلال ناجي " ، وتقع ستة وتسعين بيتًا ،والصحيح أنَّ القطع المرقّمة : 1 ، 2، 3، 6، 7، 8، من حصة القيسي نشرها في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،الجزء الأول،1990،ص 118- 128 .وحصة هلال هما القطعتان 4 و 9 ،وهما في:ستة أبيات فقط.

(10) العتابي: نشر زكي ذاكر العاني مستدركاً في مجلة المورد،مج 13 ، ع 3 ، 1984م ، ثم الدكتور القيسي في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ، مج 41 ، الجزء الأول ، 1990، ص 113- 118 ، في ست عشرة قطعة في 37 بيتَا، والقطع هي : 5 ،6 ،7 ،8 ، 9 ،10 ، 11 ، 13، 17 ، 18 ، 19 ، 22 ، 23 ، 27، 28 ،32 ، 33 ، 37، 38، 40 ،41 ، 42 ، 43 ، 46 ، 48 ، 50 . 

(11) ابن ميادة: نشر ديوانه محمد نايف الدليمي، ونشر الدكتور حنا جميل حداد مستدركاً عليهِ في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية الاردني ، العدد 15- 16، 1402هـ- 1982، ص 197- 219، فأخذ منه هلال معظمه .

(12) الببغاء: أخذه من الدكتور سعود عبد الجابر ،قطر،1983،والقطع عندهُ: 13 ، 15 ، 24 ، 26 ، 48 ، 53 ، 54 ، 61 ، 58 ، 84 ، 87 ، 37 ، 47 ، 57 ، 73 . وأخذها هلال ناجي مع مصادرها بالأرقام : 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، 10 ،11 ، 12 ، 13 ، 16 ، 17 ، 18 ، 19 ، وعددها 43 بيتاً .

(13) ديك الجن: أخذهُ من مستدركٍ نَشرهُ محمد يحيى زين الدين في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق ،المجلد 51، الجزء الاول، 1976م ،ص 151- 174، ونشر مصباح غلاونجي مستدركاً آخر في (مجلة التراث العربي ) السورية ،العدد 18،1985 ، ونشر خير الدين شمسي مستدركاً آخر في (مجلة التراث العربي ) ،العدد 25- 26 ،1986م.

(14) البستي: نشر هلال المادة في مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي ،المجلد 32، 1981، ص 606- 623،،ولمّا نشر الدكتور حاتم صالح الضامن مستدركاً على الديوان في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق،المجلد 66،الجزء 4، 1991، ص 727- 751، وقد وردت فيه قطعاً من(الدر الفريد)،(أخذها) منه هلال وهو ينشر مستدركاً ثانيًا له في مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية بِدمشق ،الجزء الاول،1995،ص 111- 154،وهي 25، 49، 50، 56، 67، 33 ، 80، 81، 82، 84 ، 85 ، 86 ،87 ،88 ،90 ،99 ،100 ، 101 ، 102 ، 103 ، 122 ، 123 ، 127 ، 129 ، 133 ، 134 ، 135 ، 173 ، 138 ، 143 ، 144 ، 148 ، 151 ، 156 ، 157 ، 158 ، 159 ، 160 ، 161 ، 166 . فهو ياخذ من الضامن ثم يهاجمه وينظم فيه ديوانًا في الهجاء الفاحش !

(15) العكوك: استدرك على طبعة احمد نصيف الجنابي المطبوعة في سنة 1971،مطبعة الآداب في النجف الأشرف (هكذا ورد على الغلاف)، وحين نشر الدكتور حسين عطوان جمعهُ للديوان نفسه،في القاهرة 1972،اخذ منهُ ليستدرك على طبعة الجنابي!

المجموع خمسة عشر فصلاً مسروقة من فصول (المستدرك على صنّاع الدّواوين)، فرغ منها الناقد في نحو ثلاثين سطرًا، أي نحو سطرين لكل سرقة!


والقارئ يرى بكل وضوح: أنه وقف في سبعة فصول (ذوات الأرقام 2، 4، 5، 9، 10، 12، 14) عند تعداد القطع المشتركة، على أساس (مقطوعات مشتركة = سرقة!)، ولم يستطع أن يقدِّم دليلاً مادّياً على وقوع التسارق! وفي الثمانية الأخرى (ذوات الأرقام 1، 3، 6، 7، 8، 11، 13، 15) لم يقدِّم حتَّى بيانًا بالقطع المسروقة! 
فلو أعطيتَ هذه الدواوين إلى طالب بالمرحلة الثانوية، لاستطاع أن يصنع قائمة بأسماء الأساتذة الذين اشتغلوا بديوان فلان وفلان، وترتيب هلال ناجي من بينهم، والقطع المشتركة بينه وبينهم! وكنا ننتظر من الناقد أكثر من ذلك، وهو إثبات أن القطع المشتركة مسروقة؟




*قانون السرقات العلمية وقواعد الإثبات عند الناقد:*

الناقد يعلم بالتأكيد أن غاية جهده هي تعداد المقطوعات المشتركة! فسدَّ هذا الفراغ بأن فصَّل للسرقات العلمية أصولاً وقواعد على مقاس هلال ناجي! على طريقة ترزيَّة القوانين! ومن المفارقات أن يتَّهم هلالُ ناجي رجلاً بتلفيق كتاب بطريق القص واللزق، وبإسقاط اسم القيسي من غلاف كتاب آخر، فيقول الناقد، لأن هواه مع ذلك الرجل (الكتاب علمي - النقد غير علمي - هو الذي حقَّق الكتاب كلَّه ... إلخ!). ومن المفارقات أيضًا أن يشرِّع الناقد - وهو غير قانوني - قوانين للإيقاع بالقانوني الضَّليع هلال ناجي! محقِّق كتاب (الفارق بين المصنِّف والسارق) للسيوطى!


هذا القانون المبتكر ربَّما نسمِّيه (حق اكتشاف النصوص)، أو (حق ترتيب الاطّلاع على النصوص). وخلاصة هذا القانون، والعبارة من عندي، لأن الناقد لا يستطيع أن يضع هذا القانون في عبارة ينسبها إلى نفسه:


إذا اكتشف (فلان) بيتًا من الشعر لا يوجد في ديوان الشاعر، فهذا الاكتشاف يسجَّل باسمه، كاختراعات ماركوني وأديسون، ويجب أن يقول الباحثون إلى قيام الساعة: الفضل لفلان، وإلا فهم لصوص! وإذا وقف (فلان) هذا على كتاب قبل سائر العراقيين، ونشر نصوصًا منه، فهذه النصوص تصبح مُلْكًا له إلى قيام الساعة، ويجب على الآخرين أن يستأذنوا منه في كلّ مرَّة، وأن يعترفوا بأنه وقف عليها قبلهم، ولو صار الكتاب بعد ذلك مبذولاً للجميع في العراق، أو كان مبذولاً للجميع في غير العراق!
وسامحونا على الإحماض لتطرية جفاف الموضوع!
والجواب الواضح على هذا القانون العجيب، وعلى هذا التطبيق العجيب: أن قراءة النصوص حقٌّ للجميع، وأن تجاهل الباحث للسابقين ليس معناه السرقة منهم بالضرورة، ولا يخلط بينهما ويجعل أحدهما دليلاً على الآخر إلا الناقد المتعنِّت! 
وقد اخترع الناقد قواعد جديدة لتطبيق هذا القانون، لأجل عيون الأستاذ هلال ناجي أيضًا! وإليك بعضها:
(1) إيراد عشرات الدعاوى، كما رأيت في الفصول الخمسة عشر، لئلا يفطن القارئ إلى أن كل دعوى مذكورة في سطر أو سطرين، أي من غير دليل! وإذا طولب بالدليل جاء الجواب هكذا: ما رأيك بكذا وكذا؟! ثمَّ يسوق عدداً من الدعاوى الجديدة لتكون بديلاً عن إثبات الدعاوى القديمة! ومطالبة القارئ بالتصديق، لكثرة الدعاوى والحكايات، وإلا فهو متحبِّز لهلال ناجي! وقد اقترح عليَّ أن أذهب إلى كردستان، وأستعير نسخة (المعجم الشّامل) من هلال ناجي لأرى خطّ الخالدي على صفحاتها، ثمّ أقول له: شكرًا لقد حصل المطلوب وهو أنّك لصّ كبير! ملاحظة: إن لم أجد تعليقات الخالدي فسيقول الناقد: أعطاك نسخة أخرى!
(2) الاستدلال على السرقة بأن عمل هلال ناجي هو المتأخِّر، ولم يُشر إلى العمل السابق، مع وجود مقطوعات شعرية مشتركة بينهما، وهذا هو الدليل الأعظم!
(3) الاستدلال على السرقة بمصادر هلال ناجي، لأن الناقد يدَّعي أنه أحاط علمًا بالكتب التي يملكها أو لا يملكها، والتي يملكها ولم يرجع إليها، والتي يملكها أصدقاؤه ولم يطَّلع عليها عندهم، والتي اطَّلع أو لم يطَّلع عليها في أسفاره ورحلاته داخل وخارج العراق! فيقول مثلاً (الحماسة الشجرية ويتيمة الدهر والزهرة والخصائص وتاريخ دمشق وديوان المعاني لم يرجع اليها هلال برغم وجودها في مكتبته العامرة، فنقلها منهم!)، ويقول في كتاب من أمَّهات الكتب (وقد أورد [فلان] ثلاثة أبيات عن شرح نهج البلاغة، أخذها هلال منه برقم 11)، وفي أعيان الشيعة (لم يكن في مكتبته، ولا تقل لي: كيف عرفت؟!). وخصَّ كتاب (الدرّ الفريد) بعناية خاصَّة (كما سيأتي بيانه في حكاية النسخة الوحيدة!).
(4) أن يكون التخريج من الكتب غير المفهرسة (مثل: الغرر والعمدة وحياة الحيوان ومحاضرات الأدباء)؛ لأن هلال ناجي (يحبَ السّهل الجاهز ... وليس عنده وقت لتصفُّح أجزاء الكتاب الثّلاثة غير المفهرسة). ملاحظة: ثبت عندنا أنه وجد في المخطوطات، فضلاً عن الكتب غير المفهرسة، الكثير الكثير مما لم يجده غيره!
(5) ورود التخريج قبل الشعر! (الدكتور نوري يضع التخريج قبل الشعر، في حين أن هلالاً يضع التخريج بعدهُ، وهو اختلاف منهجي واضح، لم ينتبه اليه وهو يضع اسمه على جهد صاحبه!!! وما ربك بظلاّم للعبيد). ملاحظة: التخاريج التي يدور عليها الكلام جاءت بعد الشعر!


(6) الاستدلال بالشائعات والمعلومات الخاصَّة، كسرقة هلال ناجي لأربعة كتب كاملة (متخيَّر الألفاظ وحلية المحاضرة والأوراق والمستدرك على المعجم الشامل)! فلا يوجد دليل على هذه التهم الأربع الهائلة إلا (الحواديت!) وحكايات المجالس! والغريب أن الأعمال الأخرى نُشرت بعد أعمال هلال ناجي أو لم تُنشر أصلاً، وتفسير ذلك عند الناقد: أنه اختلسها من النسخ المهيَّأة للطباعة، أو زوَّر تاريخ النشر! والبركة في (المعلومات الخاصَّة!) (متخيَّر الألفاظ - حلية المحاضرة - الأوراق للصولي - المستدرك على المعجم الشامل).

(7) الإحالة على المجاهيل! (السرقة من الأمور المعروفة جدًا - تعلم به اللجنة في بيت الحكمة، ويعلم به كثيرون - أصبحتْ حديث الناس في شارع المكتبات ببغداد - الخبر معروف وذائع ببغداد - ويشهد بهذا جُلّة من أهل العلم والإنصاف من البصرة إلى الأنبار - هؤلاء [المجاهيل!] مشهود لهم بالثقة والاطمئنان في كلامهم، وهم عدول).


(8) الاستدلال بوقوع التهاجي والخلاف الشخصي بين هلال ناجي وفلان من الناس، بدعوى أن الخصومة ليس لها أي سبب إلا عدم سكوت الرجل على سرقة هلال ناجي لعمله، فهجاه هلال ناجي! أما إذا لم يقع خلافٌ ولا تهاجٍ بينهما، ولم يتَّهمه الرجل الآخر بسرقة عمله، فتفسيره أن الرجل سكت لئلا يهجوه بديوان مستقلّ! مع التلويح إلى الإرهاب الوظيفي والمخابراتي! 
(9) ليس من علامات عدم السرقة: أن يكون عمل هلال ناجي متينًا وعمل السابق عليه ضحلاً!
(10) ليس من علامات عدم السرقة: وضع اسم القيسي على الغلاف مع ألقابه، ولا وضع اسمه على أربعة عشر فصلاً، ولا رثائه بكتاب خاصّ! وأما خصم هلال ناجي فله أن ينزع اسم القيسي من الطبعة الثالثة، يعد أن ورد اسمه متقدِّمًا في طبيعتين، وأن يزعم أن (زميلاً) كتب جزءًا من المقدِّمة لا غير، وأن نصيبه من التحقيق صفر بالمائة!
ً فالتعليق على هذه الأصول المخترعة لغرض معيَّن: أنها تُعتبر كالاعتراف من الناقد بأن أصول الإثبات المتعارف عليها لا تنطبق على هذه السرقات المزعومة، وأنه لم يستطع إثبات دعاواه على أساسها! ولأمرٍ ما جدع قصيرٌ أنفه!




*حكاية النسخة الوحيدة في العراق:*

من المعلوم أن إخواننا العراقيين اشتغلوا بجمع الدواوين الضائعة، وخاض في هذا المجال مَنْ يُحسن ومَنْ لا يُحسن، ووصف بعضهم بعضًا بالتقصير ونقص المصادر وما إلى ذلك مما يقع بين المتعاصرين والمتنافسين، ويردّ الآخر بكلام مماثل، مع ما تعلمه من حساسيّات الساحة العراقية وتعدُّد أطيافها. فصاروا يحرصون بعضهم على التميُّز بمصادر خاصة، ولا سيما مع صعوبة الحصول على المطبوعات والمخطوطات من خارج العراق، أو يستكثرون بمصادر لم يطَّلعوا عليها. فاشتغل الأفاضل بتراشق التُّهم حول اطِّلاع فلان دون فلان على كتاب كذا، ومتى وصل الكتاب إلى العراق، ومن الذي اقتناه أو قرأه لأول مرّة، ولمن أعاره! وإليك هذا المثال العجيب المؤسف، لأحد خصوم هلال ناجي:
صُوِّرت له مخطوطة من ليدن، فكان يضنّ بها على الباحثين، ثمّ أعارها للقيسي مضطرًّا بعد أن أخذ عليه العهود والمواثيق! فلمّا رأى هلال ناجي يشير إليها، امتعض واتّهمه بالسّرقّة من المخطوطة (الموجودة نسختها الأصلية في خزانتي!)، بدعوى أن القيسي سرَّبها إليه! يُريد أن يُحمد بمجَّان ويُشكر بلا إحسان! فردّ عليه ناجي بالرّدّ المفحم، وبعد أن أشبع عمله الهزيل نقدًا وتصحيحًا واستدراكًا، أوضح بالوثائق وشهادات الشّهود أنّه حصل على الصّورة رأسًا من هولندا، وسمَّى الرجل الذي أحضرها، وهو من رجال القضاء الكبار، وصوّر رسالة المكتبة الهولندية بهذا الشّأن! (انظر: بحوث في النقد التراثي، 165-169، وصورة الرسالة ص 133، وقد كُتب تحتها خطأً "الجزائر").
وقد وظَّف الناقد (سعد هلال) هذا الأمر (لإثبات!) السرقة على هلال ناجي، فقال عن كتاب الدّر الفريد (المخطوط صوّره القيسي عندما كان في ألمانيا، ونشر به مقاله في مجلّة المورد، والمجمع العلمي، ولم يكن هلال ناجي قد رأى المخطوط من قبل. وجميع ما ورد تخريجه في المستدرك [من الدر الفريد] هو من جهد القيسي، ومع ذلك فقد وضع هلال اسمه عليه!!)، وقال عن جمهرة الاسلام (كان مخطوطًا في ذلك الوقت، ولم تَصِل صورة خطيه منه إلى العراق إلاّ سنة 1987عند الدّكتور القيسي). وعمَّم الأمر على سائر البلاد العربية، فقال عن مجلّة المورد (لا تَصِل مصر)! وقال عنِّي (وأنت رعاك الله لا تملك مجلة المورد ولا مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي، فما بالكَ بمجلة الكتاب الصادرة ببغداد، وغيرها). 
ألا يوجد تفسير قريب معتاد لوجود قطع الدرّ الفريد في أعمال هلال ناجي؟ الجواب: بلى، أن يكون قد اشترى نسخة من الدرّ الفريد، أو استعارها من صديقه وشريكه، أو زار بلداً من البلدان وطالع الكتاب في خزائنها! مع العلم بأن القيسي لم يزعم أن الكتاب حكر عليه، ولم يستنكر إحالات هلال ناجي عليه في مقالاته وأبحاثه! 
وما زال أهل العلم يستعيرون ويعيرون، ويصوّرون ويُصوَّر لهم! ومن شكَّ في كلامي فليراجع هذا الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=27622
لقد نظرت في مشاركات صاحبنا (سعد هلال) في (الألوكة)، كما هي العادة عندما يتحاور الأعضاء، فلم أجد له إلا هذا الموضوع الواحد، الذي يرجو فيه تزويده بمخطوطات ومطبوعات، مع أنه لا يعرف أعضاء المنتدى ولا يعرفونه، ولم يجد حرجاً في ذلك، ولا حرج فيه طبعاً. ولكنَّه حين يؤرِّخ لعلماء العراق، ويقول (أهل مكَّة أدرى بشعابها)، لا يخطر بباله أن رجالاً كرامًا لهم أقدارهم ومنازلهم العلمية والاجتماعية، يمكن أن يفزع أحدهم لصاحبه بإعارة كتاب مطبوع أو مخطوط! بل كانوا عنده - وطبعاً لا يزالون - بين سارق ومسروق منه! وأنا أعتقد أن كثيراً من رجال العراق الأشمّ، وعلى رأسهم هلال ناجي، أكرم من ذلك! وأما خصومه فالغريب أن هذه فعلاً أخلاق بعضهم، كما ترى!


على أنني لا أُشكِّك في علم الناقد ولا في بحثه واطِّلاعه، وإنِّما أُشكِّك في إنصافه لهلال ناجي، وأزعم أن الهوى قد صرفه إلى أمور لا علاقة لها بالبحث العلمي! والغريب أنها نفس الأمور التي يتَّهم هلال ناجي بالانحطاط إليها!



*مثالان غريبان آخر على تعنُّت الناقد:*

بلغ الناقد في باب المكابرة إلى الغاية التي لا غاية وراءها! وإليك مثالين غريبين:
(1) لم يحسب المستدرك على ديوان عليّ بن الجهم ضمن الفصول الخمسة عشر، لأنه لم يجد المستدرك المسروق منه! وعزَّ عليه أن يعترف بأن هلال ناجي يمكن أن يصنع شيئًا مفيدً، فقال (القطع 8، 9، 10، 11، 12، 13، 14 ليست لهلال بل للقيسي، وقد وردت في الدر الفريد، ولكني لا أعرف أين نشرها القيسي. وأذكرُ هذا للأمانة العلمية، وأعرف أسلوب هلال – كما قلتُ من قبل- وكيفية تعامله مع المصادر). 
(2) وقال (استدرك هلال على الجزء الثاني [من المعجم الشامل] ... فقال (سقط في معجم صالحية 2/ 216 اسم صانع ديوان الحماني المنشور في مجلة الآداب بالبصرة سنة 1974. وأقول هو: د. مزهر عبد موزان السوداني). والذي يمتلك المجلة يجد اسم (مزهر السوداني) فقط. فمن أين جاء بلقب (د.) ولم يكن قد نال الدكتوراه، وعبد موزان؟ الجواب: من تعليقات الخالدي ... إلخ).
أقول: إذا كانت لفظة (د.) مما تدخل فيه السرقة، فقد كان يجب على الناقد أن يخبرنا كيف عرف بوجود إنسان اسمه هلال ناجي، وكتاب اسمه المعجم الشامل، ومجلة اسمها الذخائر، ويجب عليه - وربَّما على الخالدي أيضًا! - أن يحضر شهادة رسمية لإثبات اسم السوداني كاملاً وتاريخ حصوله على الدكتوراه ... إلخ! هذا على التسليم بأن المصدر هو الخالدي، وإلا فالأمر لا يحتاج إلى هذه المماحكة! ولو شئنا لاستخرجنا من كلام الناقد عشرات الكلمات والفوائد ورددناه إلى أصحابها! وستأتي فائدةٌ تعب الدكتور الحويزي في تحريرها ونقلها الناقد كأنها من عرق جبينه!
وأما (مستدرك القيسي على ديوان علي بن الجهم): فما كنتُ أظنّ أن المكابرة والتعنُّت والظلم يصل بباحث إلى هذا المبلغ! والضحالة المنهجية أيضًا! لقد كان يجب عليه أن يجد هذا المستدرك المزعوم، أو يتجاهل التهمة لعدم كفاية الأدلَّة، وينصرف إلى المستدركات الخمسة عشر! وقد فتَّشنا عنه في الفهارس العراقية التالية فوجدناه كخبر العنقاء:
(1) كشاف الدوريات العربية، لعبدالجبار عبدالرحمن.
(2) المكتبة الشعرية في العصر العباسي، لمجاهد مصطفى بهجت.
(3) فهرس دواوين الشعراء والمستدركات، لمحمد جبار المعيبد.
وأيضًا فالدوريات التي تُنشر فيها المستدركات معروفة إجمالاً، وليس فيها هذا المستدرك قطعًا. وقال الحويزي (استقصينا جميع الدراسات التي جادت بها أقلام النقاد حول تحقيق ديوان علي بن الجهم)، ولم يذكر أن للقيسي مستدركًا عليه، وهذا رابط المقالة:
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=111
http://www.hamadaljasser.com/article...?articleid=119
والناقد نفسه يقرِّر أنه لا يعرف بوجود مستدرك كهذا! 
ولكنَّه - بعد هذا كلِّه - يقول (القطع ليست لهلال بل للقيسي، وقد وردت في الدر الفريد، ولكني لا أعرف أين نشرها القيسي. وأذكرُ هذا للأمانة العلمية). ونحن نشكره على شجاعته في هذا الموضع، والذي تقتضيه (الأمانة العلمية) حقًّا هو إثبات التهمة بالدليل! وكنَّا قد طالبناه بالإقرار بما هو كشمس الظهيرة، وهو أن هلال ناجي هو مؤلِّف الفصول المنسوبة إليه، فرفض ذلك! 
فلا أدري أي الأمرين أعجب وأغرب: تأصيل الناقد لمعنى (الأمانة العلمية)، أم تطبيقه لها على الأستاذ هلال ناجي! ولكنَّه أقام الدليل على أنه آخر إنسان في الدنيا يصلح للنظر الموضوعي في أعمال هلال ناجي! ولو كانت هناك جوائز نوبل وأوسكار في النقد المُغرض المتحيِّز، لربَّما كان هذا الناقد في مقدِّمة المرشِّحين لها! 




*ثلاثة استدراكات مهمَّة:*

(1) كنت قلتُ عن كتاب (المستدرك على صنّاع الدّواوين): (نُشر الجزء الأول في بغداد عام 1993، وفيه أربعون فصلاً، مع وعد بصدور الجزء الثاني، ولكن يظهر أنه لم يصدر في العراق، وإنما نُشر الجزءان معاً في الطبعة الثانية (بيروت، عالم الكتب، سنة 2000)، أي بعد وفاة القيسي). والذي جعلني أرجِّح عدم صدور الجزء الثاني في حياة القيسي هو أن الناقد يدَّعي معرفة تامَّة بأعمال هلال ناجي، وبالمطبوعات والدوريات المشهورة والمغمورة، يتَّهم هلال ناجي بالاستيلاء على فصول الجزء الثاني بعد وفاة القيسي، فيقول (الجزء الثاني ... لم يصدر ببغداد، بل صدر الجزءان عن عالم الكتب)، وقوله (ظهر باسم هلال ناجي في الطبعة الثانية من المستدرك، وقد لاحظتُ أن مقال القيسي ذاك لم يرد في هذا الكتاب، وقد فعل هذا بعد وفاة القيسي في 1 / 11 / 1994م).


فالآن ظهر لي أن كلام الناقد لا يوثق به حتَّى في مسائل الببليوغرافيا، مع الأسف! لأنَّ الجزء الثاني نُشر في حياة القيسي، سنة 1994! وقد ذكر ذلك بالتفصيل الدكتور محمد جبار المعيبد رحمه الله، في كتابه (فهرس دواوين الشعراء والمستدركات)، الصادر عن معهد المخطوطات بالقاهرة سنة 1998، فقد بثَّ فصول الجزء الثاني في مواضعها من الفهرس، ونصَّ على أرقام صفحاتها، وهي متقاربة مع أرقام صفحات طبعة 1998، ولكنَّها غير متطابقة. وقال في جريدة المصادر، ص176:

* المستدرك على صنّاع الدّواوين، لهلال ناجي ونوري القيسي؛ الجزء الأول، بغداد 1991. والجزء الثاني، بيروت 1994
وأظنّ أن الصواب في تاريخ الجزء الأول هو 1993، وأما الثاني فلا شكّ بأن ما أورده صحيح لأنه أرَّخ المقدِّمة في فبراير 1987، ومات سنة 1998!
وقد نسب المعيبد فصول القيسي في الجزئين إلى القيسي، وفصول هلال ناجي إلى هلال ناجي، واشار إلى ما نالها من زيادة وتطوير بعد نشراتها الأولى في المجلات. وهي شهادة معتبرة من رجل متخصِّص على تعيين فصول كلّ منهما.
(2) فاتنا التنبيه على أن عنوان الكتاب (المستدرك على صنّاع الدّواوين) هو للأستاذ هلال ناجي، لأنه شرع بنشره في المورد تحت هذا العنوان، قبل أن يُنشر باسمه واسم الدكتور نوري القيسي. وأما القيسي فكان ينشر مستدركاته تحت عنوان (المستدرك على دواوين الشعراء)، فهذا دليلٌ آخر على أن القيسي هو الذي حلَّ ضيفًا على كتاب هلال ناجي وليس العكس! 
(3) صدر كتاب بعنوان (بحوث ونصوص محقّقة وقصائد مهداة إلى أديب العربية هلال ناجي في ميلاده السبعين) (القاهرة، 2007م)، ولم أقف عليه بعد، وعلمت أنه تضمَّن مشاركات لثمانين باحثًا وستّين شاعرًا، كلُّهم يقدِّر هذا الرجل ويعرف له حقوقه.




فأرجو أن ينظر القارئ الكريم في جملة ما مضى، ويحسب عدد عدد الحقائق التي تجاهلها الناقد لأنها لا تشهد لبراءة هلال ناجي! 


وإلى لقاء قريب إن شاء الله، مع الحلقة الأخيرة، وهي أمُّ الحلقات، لأنها مخصَّصة لمناقشة (مستدرك هلال ناجي على ديوان الببَّغاء)، بالتفصيل، لتحرير التهمة المنسوبة إليه! وأعد القارئ الكريم بأنه سيجد فيها الأعاجيب! 



.......................... يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## شتا العربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وأورثكم الفردوس الأعلى

مشاركة ممتعة أخي الفاضل (خزانة الأدب)

وفي انتظار الحلقة الأخيرة

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## متأمل

اتمنى الا تكون الحلقة الاخيرة من أخينا الخزانة ولا من سعد هلال  وفق الله الجميع للانصاف والفائدة لرواد الألوكة

----------


## خزانة الأدب

(5) 
*الحلقة الأخيرة، وتتضمَّن البحث التفصيلي في إحدى السرقات المزعومة!* 
*براءة هلال ناجي من سرقة المستدرك على ديوان الببَّغاء:* 
المنهج العلمي يوجب على الناقد أن ينظر في دعوى السرقة بالأسلوب المناسب لبحث هذا الأمر، وهو أن يختار من فصول (المستدرك على صنّاع الدّواوين) أظهرها دلالةً على المطلوب، ويثبت بالدليل 
التفصيلي القاطع أن المقطوعات المشتركة فيه مسروقة من فلان، وليست من باب الاشتراك المعتاد. أما أن يسرد الفصول الخمسة عشر، ويكتب سطرًا أو سطرين لكل فصل منها، فهذا أسلوب غير علمي! لأن تعداد القطع المشتركة في سطر أو سطرين هو مجرَّد تكرار للتُّهمة، وليس دليلاً عليها! فالمطلوب إثبات السرقة بالدليل التفصيلي القاطع، ولو لفصل واحد! 
ولا شكَّ أن الناقد لم يفعل ذلك لأنه لا يستطيع إثبات السرقة لأي فصل من الفصول الخمسة عشر بالدليل التفصيلي القاطع! فقرَّرنا أن نقوم بهذا العمل الذي تقاعس عنه، نيابة عن القرَّاء الكرام، فاخترنا لهذا الغرض مستدرك هلال ناجي على ديوان الببَّغاء، ومن أخصب تخيَّر! لتوفُّر أدوات القول فيه عندنا، ولأن الناقد توسَّع في الكلام قليلاً على قطعة منه تدلُّ بزعمه على السرقة (والعجيب أن كلامه على هذه القطعة مسروق من الدكتور الحويزي، كما سيأتي إثباته!). 

كان الأستاذ هلال ناجي قد نشر ديوان الببَّغاء بمجلَّة المجمع العراقي (نيسان 1983)، ونشره الدكتور سعود عبدالجابر بقطر في نفس العام (مؤسسة الشرق 1983). فهما عملان متزامنان، لا يقال عن أحدهما أنه مأخوذ من الآخر، وإن زعم زاعم! ولو تأخَّرت نشرة ناجي بضعة أشهر لزعم المتربِّصون به أنها مسروقة بالكامل من النشرة الأخرى! ثمَّ نشر مستدركه على عمله في عام 1993 (ضمن الجزء الأول من: المستدرك على صنّاع الدّواوين)، فانفتح الباب لهؤلاء المتربِّصين، وزعم هذا الناقد أن هلال ناجي سرق بعض قطع المستدرك من نشرة عبدالجابر المنشورة قبل عشر سنين، وهذا كلامه: 

الببغاء: أخذه [أي هلال ناجي] من الدكتور سعود عبد الجابر، قطر 1983، والقطع عندهُ: 13، 15، 24، 26، 48، 53، 54، 61، 58، 84، 87، 37، 47، 57، 73. وأخذها هلال ناجي مع مصادرها بالأرقام : 1، 2، 3، 4، 7، 8، 9، 10،11، 12، 13، 16، 17، 18، 19، وعددها 43 بيتاً. 



من البديهي أن تنفرد كلٌّ من النشرتين الأصليتين بمقطوعات لا توجد في الأخرى، وأن الذي يستدرك على إحداهما سيورد معظم القطع التي انفردت بها النشرة الأخرى، ولو لم ينقل منها أو يطَّلع عليها أصلاً! فيجب على الناقد المنصف أن يفصِّل القول في القطع المسروقة قطعة قطعة، وأن يُقنع القارئ بالدليل الملموس - وليس بالمعلومات الخاصَّة! - بأن اللاحق أغار على عمل السابق، وأن يعتبر مجموع ما بين العملين من الاتّفاق والاختلاف، لا أن يضخِّم أحد الأمرين ويكتم الآخر!  


فإليك بيانًا بجميع القطع التي استدركها هلال ناجي في طبعة 1993، ثمَّ في طبعة 1998، وعدد أبياتها ومصادرها (والقطع المرسومة بالأحمر هي المزعوم أنها مسروقة): 

(1) «محتسبِ»، ثلاثة أبيات. المصدر: الفرج بعد الشدَّة 5/ 77 

(2) «الكعوبِ»، ثلاثة أبيات. المصدر: محاضرات الأدباء 2/ 377


(3) «تبتهجِ»، خمسة أبيات. المصدر: الفرج بعد الشدَّة 5/ 39-40 

(4) «أَرْوَحُ»، بيتان. المصدر: محاضرات الأدباء 1/ 361 

(5) «يعدِ»، ثلاثة أبيات. المصدر: مخطوط المناقب والمثالب 68 

(6) «حسدي»، ستة أبيات. المصدر: مخطوط المناقب والمثالب الورقة 25 

(7) «جدودُه»، بيتان. المصدر: محاضرات الأدباء 1/ 336 

(8) «الأمورُ»، ثلاثة أبيات. المصدر: الفرج بعد الشدَّة 5/ 53-54


(9) «والسهرُ»، ثلاثة أبيات. المصدر: البديع لأسامة 232 

(10) «وإنذارِ»، بيت واحد. المصدر: محاضرات الأدباء 2/ 144 

(11) «الصبرِ»، ثلاثة أبيات. المصدر: الفرج بعد الشدَّة 5/ 76 

(12) «وفتكي»، بيتان. المصدر: أحسن ما سمعت 89 

(13) «تنتعلُ»، بيتان. المصدر: نهاية الأرب 3/ 228 

(14) «أحقادِه»، بيت واحد. المصدر: محاضرات الأدباء 2/ 253 [ملاحظة: هذا البيت موجود ضمن القطعة 17 «وفسادِهِ»] 

(15) «واستتمُّ»، أربعة أبيات. المصدر: محاضرات الأدباء 1/ 625 

(16) «مسعودِ»، أربعة أبيات. المصدر: الأمالي الخميسية 2/ 53 

(17) «وفسادِهِ»، ثلاثة أبيات. المصدر: الأمالي الخميسية 1/ 268 - 269


(18) «الغِيَرِ»، بيتان. المصدر: الأمالي الخميسية 1/ 139 

(19) «والدُّموعا»، أربعة أبيات. المصدر: الأمالي الخميسية 2/ 316 

هذا في طبعة 1993، وأما في طبعة 1998 فقد حُذفت القطعة 14 المكرَّرة، فصار العدد 18، وأضيفت القطع السبع التالية (وهي لا توجد في نشرة عبدالجابر): 



(19) «جميلُ»، بيت واحد. المصدر: ذمّ الهوى 644 

(20) «تحتملُ»، أربعة أبيات. المصدر: ذمّ الهوى 644 

(21) «ذلُّهُ»، سبعة أبيات. المصدر: ذمّ الهوى 644 - 645 

(22) «عواقبُهُ»، بيت واحد. المصدر: ذمّ الهوى 662 

(23) «محدودا»، ستة أبيات. المصدر: الغرر والعرر 215 

(24) «نصرِ - عذرِ»، أربعة أبيات. المصدر: معجم الأدباء 1954 - 1955 [وهما قطعتان] 

(25) «بملامِ»، سبعة أبيات. المصدر: بغية الطلب 4586 

قد يقول القارئ: الاشتراك في 15 قطعة لا يقع بالصدفة، ويجب أن يكون اللاحق قد أخذها من السابق!  

مهلاً أيها القارئ العزيز! لا تبادر إلى تصديق الصورة الجزئية التي تُرسم للوصول بك إلى غرض معلوم! لقد نظرنا في هذين العملين نظرة تحليلية شاملة، ولم نعتمد على الإشاعات والمعلومات الخاصة، فوجدنا نحو عشرة براهين يكفي المنصفَ واحدٌ منها لإثبات أن هلال ناجي لم ينقل تلك القطع من عبدالجابر! بل من مصادرها رأسًا! مصداقًا لقوله (هل في كتاب هلال ناجي بيت واحد من شعر الببغاء نقله عن نشرة سعود هذا؟ أو عبارة واحدة؟ أو هامشًا واحدًا؟).  


الدليل الأول: ترتيب قطع المستدرك: 

يلاحظ القارئ أن القطع (1 - 13)  

مرتَّبة على حروف الهجاء، وأن القطع الستّ الباقية (14 - 19) غير مرتَّبة على حروف الهجاء، وأن مصدر ستّ قطع من الفئة الأولى والثانية هو كتاب محاضرات الأدباء. أي إنَّ هلال ناجي صنع مستدركًا يشتمل على 13 قطعة، ورتَّبها على حروف الهجاء، ومنها أربع قطع من محاضرات الأدباء (2، 4، 7، 10). ثمَّ وقعت له قطعتان جديدتان من محاضرات الأدباء (14 و 15)، فألحقهما خارج الترتيب الهجائي، ثمَّ أربع قطع من الأمالي الخميسية (16 - 19)، فألحقها خارج الترتيب الهجائي أيضًا. ثمَّ ألحق في الطبعة الثانية سبع قطع جديدة، خارج الترتيب الهجائي أيضًا. 
فهذا دليل ساطع على أنه لم ينقل القطع الخمس عشرة من نشرة عبدالجابر، المرتَّبة من أوَّلها إلى آخرها على حروف الهجاء، وإلا لأخذها دفعةً واحدة مرتَّبة على حروف الهجاء! ولعلَّه يشكر اللَّه عزَّ وجلَّ على أن أحدًا من أصدقائه لم يحرِّر له عمله هذا، وإلا لهذَّب المستدرك وحذف المكرَّر ورتَّبه على الحروف! وقد شهد له الدكتور الحويزي بأن عنايته بالببَّغاء لم تنقطع إلى اليوم: 

ولم يهمل الأستاذ ناجي "ديوان الببغاء" منذ أن نشره في مجلة "المجمع العلمي العراقي"، بل جعل هذا الديوان أمانة في عنقه، ووضعه في دائرة اهتمامه في كل وقت وحين، فقام باستدراكين عليه: فنشر المستدرك الأول على نفسه عام 1991م في كتابه الذي أعدّه بمشاركة المرحوم د. نوري حمودي القيسي ... ونهض بعد ذلك في عام 1998م بجمع كل تراث "الببغاء" في كتاب مستقلّ، وقع في 199 صفحة ... ونشر مستدركه الثاني عام 2004م على صفحات مجلة "الذخائر" البيروتية.  

لقد جاء هذا الخلل في الترتيب الهجائي كالمرآة لاشتغال الأستاذ بجمع أشعار الببَّغاء نحو ثلاثين سنة! 


الدليل الثاني: الاختلاف في تحقيق القطع المشتركة: 

وضعنا الكتابين على منضدة واحدة، لمقارنة القطع الخمس عشرة فيهما، فوجدنا قرائن كثيرة تشير إلى عدم التناقل، وإليك البيان: 

القطعة (1) «محتسبِ»: لقد التزم هلال ناجي في أعماله بإثبات مناسبات القطع كما وردت في المصادر، وهو الأسلوب العلمي الصحيح. فأثبت على رأس هذه القطعة مثلاً قول التنوخي (وأنشدني أبو الفرج المخزومي المعروف بالببَّغاء، لنفسه). بينما التزم عبدالجابر بإسقاط المناسبات أو إيرادها في الحواشي بعبارته هو، فأضاع على القارئ فوائد مهمَّة. قال في حاشية هذه القطعة (قال القاضي التنوخي أن أبا الفرج الببَّغاء أنشده هذه الأبيات لنفسه). وهذا دليل قاطع على أن هلال ناجي قد باشر المصادر بنفسه.  

القطعة (2) «الكعوبِ»: هذه القطعة أمرها غريبٌ من غير وجه، وسيأتي تفصيل القول فيها، وبيان أن إسقاط هلال ناجي إياها، ثمَّ استدراكه لها، ثمَّ ترجيحه لإسقاطها، هو أقرب إلى الدلالة على أنه لم يتأثَّر بإثبات عبدالجابر لها منذ البداية. 

القطعة (3) «تبتهجِ»: أثبت هلال ناجي على رأسها قول التنوخي (وأنشدني أبو الفرج عبدالواحد بن نصر بن محمَّد المخزومي الكاتب المعروف بالببَّغاء)، وأسقط عبدالجابر هذه العبارة بالمرَّة! كما سقط عنده البيت الخامس، وأثبته ناجي، وهو: 

فمن ضيقٍ إلى سَعَةٍ * ومن غمٍّ إلى فرجِ 

ولم يُشر ناجي في مستدركاته الأربعة إلى هذا الغلط ولا إلى غيره من أغلاط عبدالجابر، كما هي عادة المتنافسين. 

القطعة (4) «أَرْوَحُ»: ورد فيها هذا البيت: 

للظلمِ بينَ الأقربينَ مَضاضةٌ * والذلّ ما بينَ الأقاربِ أَرْوَحُ 

هكذا بالذال المعجمة، ولعلَّها الصواب، وأحال على محاضرات الأدباء 1/ 361. وفي نشرة عبدالجابر «الدلّ» بالدال المهملة، وأحال على (من) محاضرات الأدباء 1/ 174 

القطعة (7) «جدودُه»: أحال ناجي على محاضرات الأدباء 1/ 336 (طبعة بيروت 1961). بينما جاءت إحالة عبدالجابر هكذا (من محاضرات الأدباء ومحاورات الشعراء والبلغاء 1/ 162، ومحاضرات الأدباء 141)، وهما طبعتان مصريتان قديمتان، ويظهر أنهما مهذَّبتان، أي مختصرتان. فهذا دليل آخر على أن ناجي كان يراجع طبعات مختلفة، وأنه باشر مصادره بنفسه. 

القطعة (8) «الأمورُ»، والقطعة (11) «الصبرِ»: أثبت ناجي على رأسهما عبارة التنوخي، وصاغ عبدالجابر الكلام بعبارته في الحاشية.  

القطعة (10) «وإنذارِ»: اعتمدا فيها على محاضرات الأدباء 2/ 144، وقد تطابق رقم الصفحة عندهما، مع اختلاف الطبعات! والصواب في إحالة هلال ناجي 2/ 320. وهذا هو الموضع الوحيد الذي يحتمل أن يكون قد أخذه من نشرة عبدالجابر، ولكن الإحالات على محاضرات الأدباء مختلفة في جميع المواضع الأخرى، وهي بضعة عشر موضعًا، وكذلك الإحالة على جميع المصادر الأخرى تقؤيبًا؛ فالعدل والإنصاف يقتضي أن تفسَّر هذه الإحالة الشاذَّة بأنها من جنس ما يقع كثيرًا للباحث، إذ يقيِّد الفائدة من طبعة أخرى وينسى تغيير رقم الصفحة إلى الطبعة المعهودة. 

القطعة (13) «تنتعلُ»: اعتمدا فيها على نهاية الأرب 3/ 228، وقد وجدنا تخريجات مهمَّة لعبدالجابر من نهاية الأرب لا يعلم بها ناجي إلى اليوم، فلا مسوِّغ للقول بأنه أخذ هذه الإشارة من عبدالجابر. 

القطعة (14) «أحقادِهِِِ»، والقطعة (17) «وفسادِهِِِ»: استدرك ناجي القطعة 14 - وهي بيت واحد - من محاضرات الأدباء 2/ 253، والقطعة 17 من الأمالي الخميسية 1/ 268، ولم يفطن إلى أن ذلك البيت هو الثالث من القطعة 17. وقد صحَّح هذا الخلل فيما بعد، فحذف القطعة 14 ونقل تخريجها إلى موضعه من القطعة 17. وأما عبدالجابر فقد كان عمله صوابًا من أول الأمر، وخرَّج الثالث من محاضرات الأدباء 404 ونهاية الأرب 3/ 286. ولا يزال ناجي إلى اليوم يجهل وجوده في نهاية الأرب! وهو دليل قاطع على أنه كان ينظر في مصادره بمعزل عن عبدالجابر. 

القطعة 15: استدركها هلال ناجي من محاضرات الأدباء 1/ 625، وهذا نصُّها: 

وشاهبلُّوطٍ تناهى واستتمُّ * كخرز من سبح لم ينتظمْ 

كأنه لما تراءى من أممْ * في صحة التشبيه أظلاف الغنمْ 

وهذه القطعة لم يجدها الرجلان في المحاولة الأولى، ووجدها هلال في المحاولة الثانية! وهذ دليل قاطع آخر على استقلاله في مراجعة الكتاب، ومن غير المقبول أن يقال: القطع الموجودة عند عبدالجابر سرقها هلال منه، والتي لا توجد عنده لم يسرقها منه! 

القطعة (16) «مسعودِ»: قال ناجي على رأسها، نقلاً عن الأمالي الخميسية (أنشدني أبو الفرج عبدالواحد بن نصر الببَّغاء لنفسه). وهذه العبارة لا توجد في نشرة عبدالجابر، لنفس السبب المذكور آنفًا. وإسقاط هذا السند المتَّصل بالشاعر هو خطأ علمي فادح، ويصرف أهل العلم عن النظر في الإشكال التاريخي، لأن مصنِّف الكتاب ولد سنة 412 ومات 491، أي بعد موت الشاعر بيقين.  

القطعة (18) «الغِيَرِ»: قال ناجي على رأسها، نقلاً عن الأمالي الخميسية (قال أبو الفرج في بعض رسائله)، وأسقطها عبدالجابر على عادته. 

القطعة (19) «والدُّموعا»: اعتمدا فيها على الأمالي الخميسية، وأثبت هلال قول المصنِّف (وأنشدنا أبو الفرج عبدالواحد بن نصر بن محمَّد الببَّغاء لنفسه، يرثي أيا اليقظان عمَّار بن نصر). بينما قال عبدالجابر في الحاشية، على جاري عادته (ذكر الإمام يحيى بن الحسين الشجري أن أبا الفرج الببَّغاء رثى في هذه الأبيات أيا اليقظان عمَّار بن نصر). أي إنَّه تخلَّص من الإشكال التاريخي بتحريف العبارة!  


الدليل الثالث: اختلافات مهمَّة في قطع أخرى: 

وجدنا في سائر القطع ما يدلُّ على عدم التناقل في القطع الخمس عشرة! 

(1) وقع عبدالجابر في تكرار مماثل 100% للتكرار الذي وقع فيه ناجي، وسَلِمَ منه ناجي! وذلك في القطعة 102: 

نَداكَ إِذا ضَنَّ الغَمامُ غَمامِ * وَعَزمُكَ إِن فُلَّ الحُسامُ حُسامُ 

فَهذا يَنيلُ الرِزق وَهُوَ مُمَنَّع * وَذاكَ يرَدُّ الجَيشَ وَهُوَ لُهامُ 

وَمن طَلَب الأَعداء بِالمالِ وَالظُبا * وَبِالسَعدِ لَم يَبعُد عَلَيهِ مُرامُ 

وخرَّجها من اليتيمة 1/ 19. ولكنَّ البيت الثالث منها هو بعينه القطعة 106، وقد خرَّجه من التمثُّل والمحاضرة 117 ونهاية الأرب 3/ 110! وأمَّا ناجي فخرَّج القطعة من حماسة مخطوطة ومن اليتيمة 1/ 31، ولم يعرف للبيت الثالث مصدراً آخر! 

(2، 3) أورد ناجي قطعة من اليتيمة 1/ 283 (طبعة عبدالحميد 1956)، مطلعها: 

في سالِبٍ لِلشَمسِ ثَوبَ ضِيائِها * بِعَجاجَةٍ مِلء الفَضاءِ  

الهامِ 
والصواب «لُهامِ»، وهي على الصواب في نشرة عبدالجابر (عن اليتيمة 1/ 267 من طبعة عبدالحميد 1947). ووقع هذا الاختلاف بعينه في رواية قوله: 



ما ضَرَّ مِن بَعدَ السُرورِ بِبُعدِهِ * لَو كانَ يجمِلُ في صِيانَةِ عَبدِهِ 



فرواها عبدالجابر «عَبدِهِ» عن اليتيمة 1/ 258، ورواها هلال ناجي «عَهدِهِ» عن اليتيمة 1/ 274. وقد راجعت اليتيمة فالموضعين فوجدت نقل عبدالجابر هو الصواب، فلو نقل منه ناجي لنقل على الصواب! 



(4) كما وقع الاختلاف بينهما في رواية قوله: 

كَم كُربَةٍ ضاقَ صَدري عَن تَحَمُّلِها * فَمِلتُ عَن جَلَدي فيها إِلى الجَزعِ 



فرواها عبدالجابر «إِلى الجَزعِ»، وأحال على الفرج بعد الشدَّة 5/ 55 (وهي إحالة صحيحة). ولكنَّ هلال ناجي رواها «إِلى جَزعِي»، وأحال على الفرج بعد الشدَّة 460، وهي الطبعة القديمة فيما يظهر، مع أن الطبعة المذكورة في مصادره هي طبعة الشالجي ذات الأجزاء الخمسة. فهذا الخلل في الإحالة إلى طبعة غير الطبعة المذكورة في قائمة المصادر تشهد لما ذكرناه أعلاه، وهو أن إحالته على محاضرات الأدباء 2/ 144 لم تكن بالضرورة نقلاً عن نشرة عبدالجابر. 



(5) لفَّق عبدالجابر القصيدة (36) من المصادر، وأورد أبياتها من غير فواصل، بينما أشار هلال ناجي إلى الانقطاع فيها كما يقتضيه المنهج الصحيح. 

(6) وقع عبدالجابر في خطأ مركَّب من أغرب الأخطاء، وسَلِمَ منه ناجي! وذلك في القطعة 41: 

يا لَيالِيَّ بِالمَطيرَةِ وَالكَر * خِ وَديَرِ السُوِسِيِّ بِاللَهِ عودي 

كُنتِ عِندي أَنموذَجاتٍ * مِنَ الجَنَّةِ لكِنَّها بِغَيرِ خُلودِ


أَشرَبُ الراحَ وَهِيَ تَشرَبُ عَقلي * وَعَلى ذاكَ كانَ قَتلُ الوَليدِ 

فقد أثبتها من مسالك الأبصار 1/ 262 (والصواب 263)، مع أنها مشهورة لابن المعتزّ! وابن فضل الله ينصّ على ذلك بقوله (دَيْر السُّوسيّ: ... وقد ذكره أبو الفرج وأنشد فيه قول ابن المعتزّ: يا لياليَّ ... إلخ)! وأبو الفرج هو الأصفهاني مصنِّف كتاب الأديرة! فتوهَّم عبدالجابر أنه الببَّغاء وأن الأبيات له! لماذا؟ لا أدري! 

(7) أورد عبدالجابر الأرجوزة المزدوجة (مَنْ مُنْصِفي من حَكَمِ الكُتَّابِ) في آخر التسلسل الهجائي، وأخطأ فكتبها (من محكم الكتابِ)، بينما أوردها هلال ناجي في حرف الباء باعتبار رويّ البيت الأول منها. 


الدليل الرابع: النقص عن نشرة عبدالجابر والزيادة عليها: 

وهناك دليل آخر قاطع الدلالة، وهو أن نشرة عبدالجابر يوجد فيها ما لا يوجد في نشرة هلال ناجي الثانية، فضلاً عن الأولى ومستدركاتها! وإليكها مع أرقامها، وهي تعتبر كالمستدرك السابع أو الثامن! فلو أنصف الناقد لقال:  

إن هلال ناجي ربَّما يكون قد أساء إلى الديوان بإعراضه عن النظر في نشرة عبدالجابر، وليس العكس! 
وإليك ما ليس في نشرة هلال ناجي الثانية سنة 1998 (والأرقام لطبعة عبدالجابر): 


(38) 

وَلَو قُبِلَ الفِدا لَكانَ يُفدى * وَإِن جَلَّ المُصابُ عَنِ التَفادي 

وَلَكِنَّ المُنونَ لَها عُيونٌ * تَكُدُّ لِحاظَها في الإِبتِعادِ 

فَقُل لِلدَهرِ أَنتَ أَصَبتَ فَلْ * بس بِرَغمِكَ دونَنا ثَوبي حَدادِ 

إِذا قَدَّمَت خاتِمَةَ الرَزايا * فَقَد عَرَّضتَ سوقَكَ لِلكَسادِ 

المصدر: المنتخل (مخطوط) ورقة 34 


(40) 

اِستَودِعُ اللَهَ قَوماً ما ذَكَرتهُم * إِلّا وَضَعتُ يَدي لَها عَلى كَبِدي 

تَبَدَّلوا وَتَبَدَّلنا وَأَخسَرنا * مَنِ اِبتَغى سَبَباً يَسلى فَلَم يَجِد 

لَحَحتُ ثُمَّ رَأَيتُ اليَأسَ أَجمَلَ بي * تَنَزُّهاً فَخَصَمتُ الشَوقَ بِالجَلَدِ 

المصدر: أعلام النبلاء 4/ 68 والمنتظم 7/ 242 


(41) 

يا لَيالِيَّ بِالمَطيرَةِ وَالكَر * خِ وَديَرِ السُوِسِيِّ بِاللَهِ عودي 

كُنتِ عِندي أَنموذَجاتٍ * مِنَ الجَنَّةِ لكِنَّها بِغَيرِ خُلودِ 

أَشرَبُ الراحَ وَهِيَ تَشرَبُ عَقلي * وَعَلى ذاكَ كانَ قَتلُ الوَليدِ 

المصدر: مسالك الأبصار 1/ 262 [وقد أوضحنا أنها لم تنسب للببَّغاء أصلاً!] 


(105) 

يَدعي حَبيبي إِلى هَجري فَيَعدُلُ بي * عَن هَجرِهِ مرَضٌ في القَلبِ مَكتومُ 

لَو كانَ ينصِفُني ما كانَ يَهجُروني * لِكِنَّني الدَهر في حُبيِه مَظلومُ 

المصدر: نشوار المحاضرة 2/ 53 


(122) 

مِن سَرَّهُ العيدُ فَما سَرَّني * بَل زادَ في هَمّي وَأشجاني 

لِأَنَّهُ ذَكَّرَني ما مَضى مِن * عَهدِ أَحبابي وَإِخواني 

المصدر: المنتحل (مخطوط) ورقة 133 


الدليل الخامس: الزيادات الكثيرة على نشرة عبدالجابر: 

وفي المقابل، يوجد في نشرة هلال ناجي قطع كثيرة لا توجد في نشرة عبدالجابر. وقد كان الإنصاف لعبدالجابر يقتضي أن نستبعد ما يوجد في المصادر المطبوعة بعد عام 1983، ولكننا آثرنا إيراد الجميع للدلالة على استقصاء هلال ناجي ومواظبته، وأنه لم يكن في عمله هذا عالة على عبدالجابر ولا غيره! وهذه هي القطع مع أرقامها في طبعة ناجي الثانية (بيروت 1983): 

(1) 

ويؤيؤ أوحى من القضاء * ممتع الصورة والأعضاء 

ذي سفعةٍ في خده سوداء * مخبرة عن همةٍ بيضاء 

ومقلةٍ صفت من الأقذاء * تشف عن ياقوتة صفراء 

يلعب منها في غدير ماء * بعيدة المطرح والانحاء 

تخبر في الأرض عن السماء * ألطف في الجو من الهواء 

مبايناً بالطبع للمكاء * تباين الغدر من الوفاء 

المصدر: مباهج الفكر الورقة 309 (مخطوط) 


(6) 

أن تعلم الأيام موضع عبده * من عزه ومكانه من رائه 

بشواهد الخلع التي يغدو بها * متطاولاً شرفاً على نظرائه 

فمن العجاب حبس توقيع له * وموقع التوقيع من شفعائه 

المصدر: قطعة من النشوار (ليست في المطبوع) 


(7) 

وذات وصف خص بالثناء * مشتقة الأفعال والأسماء 

من صفة الأرواح والأنداء * كأنما صيغت من الهواء 

تطرفنا في الصيف والشتاء 

المصدر: الإعجاز في الأحاجي والألغاز الورقة 34 (مخطوط) 


(24) 

وأفضل الناس من لم يرتكب سبباً * حتى يميز ما تجني عواقبه 

المصدر: ذمّ الهوى 662 


(37) 

حفظت منك بما لم يجر في خلدي * فالآن أعذر حسادي على حسدي 

سماح كف إذا ما شمت بارقه * نابت زيادته عن أن اقول زد 

وذمة الدهر معتصماً * بما تلقيته فرداً بلا مدد 

فأي موهبةٍ لم أحو أشرفها * عفواً وفائدة بالفضل لم أفد 

أيا أبا صالحٍ أصلحت من زمني * فعاد فاسده لي غير منفسد 

تركت دهري وقدماً كان يلحظني * شزراً يلاحظني من مقلتي رمدِ 

المصدر: المناقب والمثالب الورقة 25 (مخطوط) 


(38) 

إذا شكرت الذي أعطى بلا عدةٍ * فكيف أشكر من أعطى ولم يعد 

هذا الثناء على قرب المزار وإن * فقدتني فاعتقادي غير مفتقد 

وما المحافظ من يثني على قربٍ * بل المحافظ من يثني على بعد 

المصدر: المناقب والمثالب الورقة 68 (مخطوط) 


(56) 

ذو قصر أحدب من غير كبر * محتقر المنظر خبار الحبر 

مستضعف لكن إذا ضيم انتصر * مستأنس فإن مسناه نفر 

وإن جنى جنايةً لم يعتذر * مفوق سهما إذا شك انسمر 

نصاله الحب ومأواه الحفر * لما رأى العصفور حباً قد بدر 

ارتاب بالحنطة ما بين المدر * ولم يزل بين الرجاء والحذر 

يبعثه الحرص ويعييه الخطر * ثم هوى مستيقناً لما افتكر 

ان بني الدنيا جميعاً في غرر * وأمل النفع ولم يخش الضرر 

فشده الفخ بأشراك الغير * ولم يطق دفع القضاء والقدر 

وكثرة الاطماع آفات البشر * وفي تصاريف الليالي معتبر 

والحزم أن تجزع من حيث تسر * وآخر الصفو وإن لذ الكدر 

المصدر: مباهج الفكر الورقة 126 (مخطوط) 


(57) 

ودايةٍ ترضع عبر درها * انحناء ظهرها 

مقلتها شاخصةٌ في صدرها * نجلاء لا بطرف هدب شفرها 

طارةٌ مقيمةٌ في وكرها * باطشة لكن بغير ظفرها 

آراؤها تصدرها عن فكرها * نجيبةٌ في أصلها ونجرها 

بنت كعوب سبيت من سمرها * فافتضها الصانع بعد مهرها 

بقطعها وبردها ونشرها * حتى إذا سار خمولُ ذكرها 

أبرزها في حلل من خدرها * بوتر مطالبٍ بوترها 

مثلث به كمال امرها * فلم تزل مرته بنبرها 

ينعي إلى الطير امتداد عمرها * كأنما البندق بعد جرها 

حقودها صادرةٌ عن صدرها * جيدت بسحبٍ طميت بمرها 

كأنها تحت انسكاب قطرها * أسرة لوطٍ مطرت بصخرها 

فلم تزل تغمرنا ببرها * حتى اعترفنا كلنا بشكرها 

أفعالها ناطقةٌ بفخرها * تعنو ملوك الطير خوف مكرها 

من بازها في فتكه وصقرها * لا ينكر الجارح عظم قدرها 

المصدر: مباهج الفكر الورقة 350 (مخطوط) 


(71) 

يا من رضيت من [الخلق] الكثير به * أنت البعيد على قرب من الدار 

أعلمت فيك المنى حلاً ومرتحلا * حتى رددت المنى أنضاء أسفار 

المصدر: الوافي الورقة 15/ 285 (مخطوط) 


(83) 

سلوا الصبابة عني هل خلوت بمن * أهوى مع الشوق إلا والعفاف معي 

تأبى الدناءة لي نفس نفائسها * تسعى لغير الرضا بالري والشبع 

وهمة ما أظن الحط يدركها * إلا وقد جاوزت في كل ممتنع 

لا صاحبتني نفسٌ إن هممت لما * أرضى بها غمرات الموت لم تطع 

على جناب العلا حلي ومرتحلي * وفي حمى المجد مصطافي ومرتبعي 

وما نضوت لباس الذل عن أملي * حتى جعلت دروع البأس مدرعي 

وكل من لم تؤدبه خلائقه * فإنه بعظاتي غير منتفع 

المصدر: الوافي الورقة 15/ 286 (مخطوط) 


(85) 

لنا روضة في الدار صيغ لزهرها * قلائد من حمل الندى وشنوف 

يطيف بنا منها إذا ما تنفست * نسيم كعقل الخالدي ضعيف 

المصدر: معاهد التنصيص 1/ 131 


(92) 

أشقيتني فرضيت أن أشقى * وملكتني فقتلتني عشقا 

وزعمت أنك لا تكلمني * عشراً فمن لك أنني أبقى 

ليس الذي تبغيه من تلفي * متعذراً فاستعمل الرفقا 

المصدر: إرشاد الأريب 5/ 219 


(95) 

ترى الثريا والبدر في قرن * كما يحيى بنرجسٍ ملك 

المصدر: معاهد التنصيص 1/ 138 


(107) 

وقد رام هذا الحب أن يسترقني * فانجدني صبرٌ عليه جميلُ 

المصدر: ذمّ الهوى 644 


(111) 

ورجاء سيف الدولة الشرف الذي * يتقاصر التفصيل عن تفصيله 

ضمنت تأميلي نداه فرده * جذلان من سفر الظنون بسؤله 

وأفقت حين بلغت ورد نواله * عن ورد ممتنع النوال بخيله 

فالغيث يغبطني على إنعامه * والدهر يحسدني على تاميله 

المصدر: نخب تاريخية 352 


(112) 

لا تحسبي أن نفسي كالنفوس إذا * حملتها في هواك الضيم تحتمل 

وربما بعث التذكار نحوكم * دمعي فتنكره الأجفان والمقل 

كوني كما شئت إن هجراً وإن صلة * فليس تنكر صبر البازل الإبل 

كم ذقت للدهر خطباً أنت أيسره * فما ثنى عطف حلمي الحادث الجلل 

المصدر: ذمّ الهوى 644 


(113) 

سواي الذي ترمي المطامع نبله * وغيري من بالحرص يسهل ذله 

ولو كنت ممن تقبل الضيم نفسه * لجنبت هجري من منى النفس وصله 

هوى سمت قلبي أن يطاوع حكمه * فبادرني قبل العواذل عذله 

توهمني كالعاشقين يروعني * تجنبه أو يغتال جدي هزله 

وإني لألقاه بسلوةِ زاهدٍ * وفي يده عقد الفؤاد وحله 

أصارف طرفي في تأمل حسنه * واسخط ما يرضي سواي أقله 

ولا خير فيمن يملك الحب رأيه * وإن ملك القلب المتيم حبله 

المصدر: ذمّ الهوى 644 


(125) 

في الحلم ما ينهى ذوي الارحام * عما يخالف عادل الاحكام 

يا ناظري ويعز أن أقذى ويا * قلبي وكيف أروعه بملام 

لأعاتبنك مبقياً مستصلحاً * قبل الظبا بعبارة الأقلام 

أسخطت عمداً في عقوقي دولة * ثبتها نصراً بحسن قيامي 

عن كنت ناصرها فإني سيفها * والقتل لا يرضى بغير حسام 

وبكفك الصمصام مني فارعه * حفظاً ولا تخدع عن الصمصام 

لك في الأباعد من عداتك شاغلٌ * عما تعق به ذوي الارحام 

المصدر: بغية الطلب 10/ 4585 


(126) 

وشاهبلوط تناهى واستتم 

كخرز من سبح لم ينتظم 

كأنه لما تراءى من أمم 

في صحة التشبيه أظلاف الغنم 

المصدر: محاضرات الأدباء 1/ 625 


(141) 

جيش يفوت الطرف حتى لا يرى * ما غاب من أطرافه محدودا 

ويجيش حتى لا يظن عديده * أحد لكثرة جمعه معدودا 

فكأنما جعل الاله روابي ال * أعلام أعلاماً له وبنودا 

يقضي على الأعداء خيفة بأسه * قبل اللقاء تهدداً ووعيدا 

وترى وتسمع لمعه وخفوقه * فتخال فيه بوارقاً ورعودا 

المصدر: الغرر والعرر 215 


(142) 

ذخرت أبي نصر لحظ أناله * فبلغني أقصى المنى ببني نصر 

وجدتهم الذخر القديم ولم أكن * علمت بأن الذخر يعزى إلى الدهر 

المصدر: معجم الأدباء 5/ 1954 


(142) 

بني علي بن نصر * دعاء باسط عذري 

أسرفتم في وصالي * وليس يحسن هجري 

المصدر: معجم الأدباء 5/ 1954 


الدليل السادس: الإحالة على المخطوطات والمطبوعات النادرة: 

هذا الدليل لا يعرف قدره إلا عشَّاق التراث! وهو أن الأستاذ هلال ناجي رجع إلى مصادر نادرة، مصداقًا لقول الخصم ( 

أما المخطوطات فاشهد انه يمتلك الكثير منها)! وإليك طائفة منها: 
* المناقب والمثالب، للخوارزمي (مخطوط) 

* الإعجاز في الأحاجي والألغاز، للحظيري (مخطوط)


* حدائق الأنوار، للجنيد (مخطوط) 

* حماسة مجهولة أصلها عند الأستاذ محد المنوني بالمغرب (مخطوط) 

* روح الروح، لمجهول (مخطوط) 

* السحر والشعر، لابن الخطيب (مخطوط) 

* سير أعلام النبلاء، للذهبي (مخطوط) 

* مباهج الفكر، للوطواط (مخطوط) 

* قطعة من نشوار المحاضرة للتنوخي زائدة على المطبوع (ضمن مجموع مطبوع بأوربا) 

* المخطوط 12592 بمتحف الآثار ببغداد 

* الوافي بالوفيات (مخطوط) 

.......... إلخ 

أفيُستكثر على مَنْ هذا شأنه وهذه مصادره: أن يستخرج أشعارًا من الدرّ الفريد وجمهرة الإسلام ومحاضرات الأدباء ونهاية الأرب وشرح نهج البلاغة؟! 


الدليل السابع: اختلاف الاجتهادات والتحقيقات: 

لم أجد في كلام هلال ناجي جملة أخذها من عبدالجابر، ولا رأيًا تابعه عليه أو سرقه منه، ولا خطأً تابعه عليه أو صحَّحه له، ولا عبارةً كتبها وهو ينظر من طرف خفيّ إلى عبارة عبدالجابر! وإليك بعض الأمثلة: 

(1) قال عبدالجابر في المقدِّمة 8 (وقيل: لقِّب بالببَّغاء لفصاحته، وقيل: للثغة كانت في لسانه. ويؤيد الرأي الثاني قولُ الصابي ... إلخ). وهذا الترجيح لا يوجد عند ناجي. 

(2) وقال في المقدِّمة 8 (ويبدو أن لثغة بالفاء كانت في لسانه، ولذلك كان ابن حنِّي يسمِّيه الففَّغاء بفاءين). وقد أشار ناجي إلى قول ابن حنِّي ولم يفسِّره بتفسير عبدالجابر. 

(3) وقال في المقدِّمة 9 (ونحن نعلم أن سيف الدولة دخل دمشق خلال حربه مع الإخشيديين سنة 334، وما دام الشاعر يذكر أن عمره آنذاك كان عشرين عامًا فلذا نرجِّح أنه وُلد حوالي سنة 314)، وهذا تحقيق صحيح. وغُمَّ الأمر على ناجي فقال في مقدِّمته 8 (فإذا افترضنا أن ذلك كان في السنوات الأولى من حكم سيف الدولة 333 - 335، فيكون مولد شاعرنا عام 313 - 315. غير أن هذا الافتراض يظلّ قلقًا، فنحن لا نعرف التاريخ الذي جرت فيه هذه القصَّة على وجه الدقَّة). والمسألة لا تحتاج إلى افتراض، لأن سيف الدولة دخل دمشق لأشهر معدودة في تلك السنة، ثم أُخرج منها ولم يعد إليها إلى أن مات سنة 356. 

(4) وقال في المقدِّمة 12 (وربَّما تنقَّل بين حلب ودمشق حينما تكون دمشق بيد سيف الدولة)، وهو تعبير غير دقيق، لأن دمشق صارت بيد سيف الدولة مرَّة واحدة. وهذا المعنى لا يوجد عند ناجي، مع أنه لم يتحقَّق من عدد المرّات. 

(5) وقال في المقدِّمة 17 (ذكر الطبّاخ أنه توفي سنة 396، وهذا توهّم خاطئ وقع فيه ... إلخ). وهذا المعنى لا يوجد عند ناجي، ولم يرجع إلى كتاب الطبّاخ. 

(6) وكتب كلاماً طويلاً في تحليل شعر الببَّغاء والإشادة به، ولم يخلُ من مبالغة، ولم أجد ما يناظره عند ناجي. 

(7) القطعة (35) «الممدودا»: خرَّجها عبدالجابر من اليتيمة 1/ 266 ونهاية الأرب 3/ 222، بينما خرَّجها هلال ناجي من اليتيمة 1/ 282 لا غير. 

(8) القطعة (51) «محظورُ»: خرَّجها عبدالجابر من اليتيمة 3/ 125 وتحفة الوزراء 165 ووفيات الأعيان 2/ 354، بينما خرَّجها هلال ناجي من اليتيمة 3/ 130 وأنوار الربيع 3/ 253. 

(8) القطعة (55) «سرى»: قال عبدالجابر (معاهد التنصيص 2/ 101. ذكر ... أنهما يعزيان إلى السريّ الرفَّاء. والجدير بالذكر أنهما غير موجودين في ديوانه). وقد أحال هلال ناجي على طبعة أخرى من المعاهد 1/ 169، ولم يذكر عزوهما فيه إلى السريّ الرفَّاء ولا خلوّ ديوانه منهما. 

(9) القطعة (60) «الدهرِ»: خرَّجها عبدالجابر من اليتيمة 1/ 242 وبدائع البدائه 137 ومخطوطة جمهرة الإسلام الورقة 35. وخرَّجها هلال ناجي من اليتيمة 1/ 258 ومطالع البدور 1/ 251 والأعلاق الخطيرة قسم دمشق 283. ولو كان يسطو على نشرة عبدالجابر لما فاته أن يأخذ منه هذه الإحالة المهمَّة على كتاب مخطوط، كما فعل المرحوم العاني مثلاً! 

(10) القطعة (67) «النفوسِ»: نسي عبدالجابر أن يذكر مصدرها! وأثبته هلال ناجي (زهر الآداب 1/ 178) 

(11) القطعة (89) «الحيلُ»: خرَّجها عبدالجابر من اليتيمة [1/] 267 ونهاية الأرب 3/ 222، وقال (ذكر النويري أن هذه الأبيات تروى للبحتري، والجدير بالذكر أنها لم ترد في مخطوطات ديوان البحتري ... إلخ). أما هلال ناجي فخرَّجها من اليتيمة 1/ 283 لا غير، ولم يعرف بوجودها في نهاية الأرب ولا بنسبتها إلى البحتري. 

وليس الغرض مما سبق نقد نشرة عبدالجابر، بل إثبات أن هلال ناجي لم يكن عالة عليه. 


الدليل الثامن: اختلاف المصادر والطبعات: 

إنَّ مما يدل على الاستقلال أو التسارق بين عملين: أن يقارن الناقد بين مصادرهما مقارنة دقيقة، وسوف ينكشف له حظّ اللاحق من الأصالة. وقد قصَّر الناقد (سعد هلال) في القيام بهذه المقارنة الضرورية، ولا شكَّ عندي أنه وجد أن المقارنة لا تفي بالغرض المطلوب، فتجاهل هذا الأمر على أمل أن لا يفطن القرَّاء إليه. 

وقد قمنا بالجزء الممكن من هذا العمل، وهو مقارنة أسماء الكتب المذكورة في قائمتيهما، بعد أن حذفنا من قائمة هلال ناجي ما نُشر بعد سنة 1983، ووجدنا بينهما اختلافًا بليغًا بحيث لم نجد ضرورة للمقارنة بين مواضع رجوعهما إلى الكتاب الواحد. وإليك النتيجة: 


(1) المصادر التي انفرد عبدالجابر بالرجوع إليها: 

الإعجاز والإيجاز - إعجام الأعلام - الأعلام - تاريخ الأدب لفرّوخ - تحفة الوزراء للثعالبي - تمام المتون - الجماهر - جمهرة الإسلام - دائرة المعارف الإسلامية - ديوان البحتري - ربيع الأبرار - السيف المهند - الشعر في رحاب سيف الدولة - الصحاح - العمدة - غرائب التنبيهات - الفن ومذاهبه - القاموس - الكنى للقمّي - لباب الآداب - لطائف اللطف - معجم المؤلفين - المعجم الوسيط - مقالة الزينة للجبوري - المنتخل - نخب الذخائر. 


(2) المصادر التي انفرد هلال ناجي بالرجوع إليها: 

أحسن التقاسيم - أسرار البلاغة - الإعجاز للحظيري - الأعلاق الخطيرة - الألفاظ الفارسية - أنوار الربيع - حدائق الأنوار - حماسة مجهولة - ذمّ الهوى - روح الروح - زهر الآداب - السحر والشعر - سير أعلام النبلاء - شرح المضنون به - شرح المقامات - شعر الحرب للمحاسني - صورة الأرض - العبر للذهبي - اللباب لابن الأثير - مباهج الفكر - المسالك والممالك - مطالع البدور - المناقب والمثالب - النجوم الزاهرة - نخب تاريخية - نشوار المحاضرة قطعة زائدة على المطبوع - الوافي بالوفيات - المخطوط 12592 


(3) المصادر المشتركة بينهما: 

أحسن ما سمعت - أعلام النبلاء للطبّاخ - الأمالي الخميسية - الأنساب للسمعاني - بدائع البدائه - البداية والنهاية - البديع لأسامة - بهجة المجالس - تاريخ الأدب لبروكلمان - تاريخ الطبري - تاريخ بغداد - تتمة اليتيمة - التمثيل والمحاضرة - جمع الجواهر ذيل زهر الآداب - حماسة الظرفاء - حياة الحيوان - خاص الخاص - شذرات الذهب - صبح الأعشى - الصبح المنبي - الغرر والعرر - الفرج بعد الشدَّة - الفهرست - الكامل لابن الأثير - كشف الظنون - محاضرات الأدباء - المرقصات - مسالك الأبصار - معاهد التنصيص - معجم الأدباء - معجم البلدان - المنتظم - النثر الفني لمبارك - نشوار المحاضرة - نهاية الأرب - هدية العارفين - وفيات الأعيان - يتيمة الدهر.  

وليُعلم أن قائمة المصادر المشتركة لا ترسم الصورة الصحيحة، لاختلاف الطبعات التي رجع إليها كلٌّ منهما، والاختلاف في مواضع الاستفادة من كل كتاب منها، وقد مضى عدد كاف من الأمثلة على ذلك. 


الدليل التاسع: الاختلافات الأخرى: 

كما وجدنا بين العملين عشرات الاختلافات في الرواية والدراية والضبط والشروح وأسلوب التحقيق والترتيب والتنسيق والفهرسة، وبعضها يعكس اختلافًا في نظرية التحقيق وجمع الأشعار. ووجدنا لدى هلال ناجي أخطاءً سَلِمَ منها سعود عبدالجابر، وأخطاءً لدى سعود عبدالجابر سَلِمَ منها هلال ناجي. ولا يخفى أن مباشرة اللاحق للمصادر بنفسه أهون عليه من تغيير الطبعات وأرقام الصفحات وطرائق العرض، وتفادي أخطاء السابق، وارتكاب بعض الأخطاء الجديدة، كلّ ذلك من أجل إخفاء السطو على العمل السابق! 

ولو استقصينا هذه المواضع لطال الأمر وبلغ العدد المئات، ولأربى كلامنا على مجموع العملين، وفي ما ذكرناه كفاية وفوق الكفاية! 


*براءة هلال ناجي من سرقة قطعة معيَّنة:* 

عجم الناقد (سعد هلال) كنانته بحثًا عن مقطوعة يتعلَّق بها على هلال ناجي، فاختار أجود سهامها! وهي أن سعود عبدالجابر أخطأ فنسب إلى الببّغاء القطعة التي أولها ( 

ومارقٍٍ معتدل الكعوبِ)، نقلًا عن محاضرات الأدباء (وتابعه هلال برقم 2، والصّحيح أن القطعةَ لم ترِدْ منسوبة للببّغاء بل إلى مجهول). 
أقول: (الشيطان في التفاصيل) كما يقول الإفرنج! فهذا هو النّص كما ورد في محاضرات الأدباء:  

الببغاء في تمثال سبع في رمح: 

وضيغمٍ في ذابلٍ يلوحُ * مساور تسيل منه الروحُ * جسمٌ ولكن ليس فيه روحُ 

في صورة أفعى:


ومارقٍ معتدل الكعوبِ * يُقِلُّ أفعى مدة التركيبِ * تدبّ في الجو بلا دبيبِ 

(ملاحظة: « 

ومارقٍ» صحَّحها هلال ناجي في الطبعة الثانية من المستدرك والديوان إلى «ومارنٍ»، وهو الصواب عندي).  
يلاحظ أنّ النّاقد - على عادته غير المحمودة في التحامل - كَتَمَ ورود القطعة الأولى منسوبةً للببّغاء، وزعم أنّ الثانية نُسبت لمجهول، ليسوق القارئ غير المدقّق إلى النّتيجة المطلوبة، وهي أنّ عبدالجابر أخطأ خطأً فاحشًا فتابعه هلال ناجي لأنه ينقل منه! والواقع أن قوله (بل إلى مجهول) هو تحريف منه لعبارة المصنِّف التي تحتمل الأمرين. والذي أراه أنا أن السّياق يرجِّح أن المصنِّف يريد أن ينسبها إلى الببَّغاء، لأنه لم يفصل بين القطعتين بعبارة الانتقال المعهودة (وقال آخر - وقال الشاعر - وقال ... إلخ)، بل أنشدهما بلفظ إنشاد واحد، وهما على نمط واحد، وغرضهما واحد، وهو نادر جدًّا: إذ هما في وصف صورة حيوان من السباع منقوشة على رمح. وللببَّغاء أراجيز وقصائد كثيرة من هذا النمط، في وصف البوق والزُّمَّج وشبكة العصافير والفخّ والجلاهق والسبطانة والثعلب والحصان (والجميع من أدوات الصَّيد)، وقطعة في وصف فأرة مصوَّرة على قطعة سلاح، وقد ورد بعضها في محاضرات الأدباء، وظاهر الحال أنه الديوان كان بين يديه؛ وهذه قرائن تكفي لترجيح نسبة القطعة إلى الببَّغاء. 

وقد قرأ عبدالجابر هذا النصّ وأثبت القطعة للببّغاء، وهذا توفيقٌ يُحسب له، مع أنه لم يشرح مسوِّغ الإثبات. وأما ناجي فأخذ الأولى وترك الثانية، على عادة المحقِّقين في مثل هذا السياق. وظاهر الحال أنَّه طالع الصفحة بعد بضع سنوات فبدا له إثبات القطعة، أو ظنَّ أن بصره زاغ عنها في القراءة الأولى! ولو كان رآها في نشرة عبدالجابر فأغلب الظنّ أن يعرض عنها ويعتبرها من أوهامه، ويجعل إعراضه عنها دليلاً على براءته! والغريب أن الدكتور حويزي اقترح عليه - بعد بضعة عشر عامًا - حذفها لأنها غير ثابتة للببَّغاء، فوافقه على ذلك، ولم يُشر إلى إثبات عبدالجابر لها! 

وأمرٌ آخر يتعلَّق بهذه القطعة: أن الناقد الذي يشرِّع قوانين السرقات والأمانة العلمية، ويطالب هلال ناجي بأن يذكر عبدالجابر لأنه قرأ الفطعة قبله، وأن يذكر مصدر قوله (د. مزهر عبد موزان السوداني)، ـ فشل في الامتحان، وعجز عن احتمال الأمانة، في نصّ لا يختلف اثنان على وجوب عزوه إلى قائله، وهو قول الدكتور الحويزي: 

وعندما رجعنا إلى محاضرات الأدباء وقفنا على أمر عجيب، يكمن في أنّ صاحب المحاضرات لم ينسب هذا الرجز للببغاء، ولا إلى غيره من الشعراء، بل ذكر أبياتًا للببغاء في وصف تمثال، ثم أتبعها بهذا الرجز، وقدّم له بقوله: "في صورة أفعى"، ولم يسمِّ قائلاً بعينه على عادة المؤلفين القدامى. فكان من الواجب على الأستاذ ناجي الاحتياط وهو ينسب هذا الرجز للببغاء، وليس لديه ما يعزز أنه له حقًّا، أمّا قيام صاحب المحاضرات بإيراد هذا الرجز عقب أبيات صحيحة النسبة للببغاء فهذا أمر لا يكفي للقطع بصحة نسبته إليه، خاصة وأننا لم نقف عليه في مصدر آخر منسوبًا إليه.  

والناقد يعرف هذه المقالة كلَّ المعرفة، ويعلم أن تحقيق الحويزي هذا هو رأي علمي يُنسب إليه، ويُحسب له أو عليه، وليس مجرَّد إشارة إلى وجود النصّ في محاضرات الأدباء! ثمَّ انظر إلى هذه المفارقة العجيبة: ليس من حقّ هلال ناجي أن يستخرج القطعة في محاضرات الأدباء لأن عبدالجابر قد وقف عليها قبله، ولكنَّ من حقِّ الناقد أن يورد تحقيق الحويزي لهذه القطعة بعينها من غير الإشارة إلى الحويزي! 

وقارن هذا النقد الموضوعي الهادئ بعبارة الناقد الحادَّة (والصّحيح أن القطعةَ لم ترِدْ منسوبة للببّغاء بل إلى مجهول)!  

............ يتبع

----------


## خزانة الأدب

*سرقة هلال ناجي المزعومة لحلية المحاضرة:* زعم الناقد (سعد هلال) أن هلال ناجي سرق تحقيق حلية المحاضرة من الدكتور جعفر الكتّاني:
فقد علمت من أكثر من مصدر له ثقله ومكانته ان هلال ناجي اطّلع على تحقيق الدكتور جعفر الكتاني الذي سبقه سنة 1969، وطلب نسخة مرقونة على الطابعة من المرحوم الدكتور على جواد الطاهر، والطاهر يعرف هلالاً جيدا ويعرف سرقاته فلم يسلّمها اليه، ثم قدمها له صديقه جابر الكتاني، (فاستفاد) هلال من الدراسة الأكاديمية التي لا يجيدها، وسرق قراءات وتخريجات الدكتور الكتاني وترك أشياء، كي يُعمّي سرقاته التي يجيدها بذكاء.
فانظر أيها القارئ الكريم إلى الاندفاع في اتِّهام الرجل، والإحجام البليغ إذا حان وقت الاستدلال! مع التمويه المقصود في العبارة، وتجاهل التواريخ أو إثباتها حسب الحاجة! ماذا يفهم الناس من قوله (جعفر الكتاني سبقه سنة 1969)، وتجاهله لتاريخ النشرتين تمامًا، إلا أن الكتّاني هو السابق إلى نشر الكتاب! والواقع هو العكس! فتاريخ نشرة هلال ناجي سنة 1978، وتاريخ نشرة الكتّاني سنة 1979، وقد نقد الناس هاتين النشرتين، ولم يزعم أحد أن إحداهما مسروقة من الأخرى، ونقد هلال ناجي نشرة الكتاني ولم يزعم أنه سرق جهده وقراءاته، وما كان ليعجزه ذلك لو اتّبع طرائق النقد المعوجَّة! وكذلك لا أعرف أن الكتاني قد اتَّهم هلال ناجي بالسطو على عمله!

فلا عجب - مع هذه الحقائق الدامغة - أن يروغ الناقد إلى الحجَّة المعتادة، فيروي عن (مصادر لها ثقلها ومكانتها!): أنَّه استعار نسخة الكتاني قبل طباعتها من فلان. وكالعادة، أصَّل أصلين جديدين لأجل هذا الكتاب! (1) أنَّه لا يجيد الدراسة الأكاديمية، فوجودها يُعتبر دليلاً على السرقة! (2) أن الاختلاف بين العملين ليس دليلاً على البراءة، بل على السرقة، لأن ذكاءه يجعله يترك أشياء للتعمية على السرقات! 

والمقصود (بالدراسة الأكاديمية)، أجارك الله: المقدمات الباردة التي يكتبونها عن الحياة الدينية والسياسية والثقافية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والموسيقية في عصر المؤلف، وتستغرق منهم عشرات الصفحات، أو مجلَّدًا بتمامه، ويزعمون أنها تلقي الضوء على النصّ! وكالعادة! كتم الناقد (غير المتحيِّز!) أن مقدمة هلال ناجي (لحلية المحاضرة) ليس فيها شيء من هذا الغثاء، بل هي مقدمة عادية في 12 صفحة، تشتمل على ترجمة مختصرة للمؤلف وذكر أشعاره وآثاره ووصف المخطوطات ومنهج التحقيق. فصار (عدم وجود الدراسة الأكاديمية) وجودًا (للدراسة الأكاديمية)، وبالتالي دليلاً على (السرقة العلمية)، ولله في خلقه شؤون! 

ولا شكَّ - إن شاء الله - أن هذا هو أيضًا حال التحقيقات الثلاثة الأخرى التي زعم الناقد أن هلال ناجي سرقها من أصحابها قبل نشرها (متخيَّر الألفاظ والأوراق والمستدرك على المعجم الشامل)، إذ لا يوجد دليلٌ على هذه المزاعم إلا المعلومات الخاصَّة المرويَّة عن المجاهيل العدول الثقات! 


*كلمة أخيرة:*تبيَّن لنا أن الناقد (سعد هلال) لا يوثق بروايته ولا بدرايته عندما يتعلَّق الأمر بالأستاذ هلال ناجي، مع الأسف! 
وإنَّ من أمارات التوفيق لهلال ناجي أن يكون نقد خصومه له بهذا المستوى!
وأستحسن الإشارة إلى قوله (ثُمَّ ان الموضوع اقترحته على طالب للماجستير)، أي إنَّ الجيل القادم من أساتذة الجامعات العراقية سوف يشتغل بهذه المهاترات!
هذا ما تيسَّر تسطيره دفعًا لقالة السوء والبهتان عن هذا الفاضل، وقيامًا بحقَّه علينا وعلى تراثنا العزيز، مع أننا لا نعرفه ولا يعرفنا، وإنما هي صلة العلم بين أهله. وصلَّى الله وسلَّم على نبيِّنا محمَّد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله ربّ العالمين.

تحريرًا بالرياض المحروسة 
صباح يوم الخميس 20 ربيع الثاني 1430 الموافق 16 إبريل 2009

----------


## شتا العربي

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خزانة الأدب  
> _تبيَّن لنا أن الناقد (سعد هلال) لا يوثق بروايته ولا بدرايته
>  عندما يتعلَّق الأمر بالأستاذ هلال ناجي، مع الأسف! 
> وإنَّ من أمارات التوفيق لهلال ناجي أن يكون نقد خصومه له بهذا المستوى!
> وأستحسن الإشارة إلى قوله (ثُمَّ ان الموضوع اقترحته
>  على طالب للماجستير)، أي إنَّ الجيل القادم من أساتذة الجامعات العراقية سوف يشتغل بهذه المهاترات!_


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء أستاذنا الفاضل (خزانة الأدب) وأورثكم الفردوس الأعلى
هكذا يكون الإنصاف والعلم
وجزاك الله خيرا على الإفادات الجميلة
والدفاع الجميل عن عرض محقق قدير مثل الأستاذ هلال ناجي
وهذا هو العمل بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (انصر أخاك ظالما أو مظلوما)
وقد ظُلِم هلال ناجي كثيرا 
وللظلم هنا مرارة شديدة لأنه قد صدر ممن أحسن إليه هلال ناجي حتى دعاه بابنه الروحي
فما أغدره من ابنٍ؟
وما أعقه من ولدٍ عاقٍّ؟
لكن تلك هي عقائد التقية الشيعية
وتلك أخلاقهم
وقد سبق وقلتُ أنا للناقد الذي كتب باسم (سعد هلال) هنا:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شتا العربي  
> _ولن أطيل في الرد على مشاركتك الأخيرة والخارجة عن الموضوع في مجملها 
> حتى لا يؤدي ذلك لتنبيه القارئ على حقيقة شخص
> الدكتور الذي يكتب بالاسم المستعار (سعد هلال).
> فليس من المروءة إذا عرف الإنسان شخص إنسان أن يعلنه على الناس إذا كان هذا الإنسان لا يريد الإعلان عن نفسه
> ولهذا سأكتب لك بعض ردي وأرسله لك على الخاص_


وكتبتُ له رسالتي على الخاص بكل أدب أهل السنة مع مخالفيهم 
فقابل أدبي بجفاء وتجاهل عجيب جدا
وليس هذا بمستغرب عليه بعدما فعل مع أبيه الروحي الذي علمه المشي
ثم غدر به هذا العاق بعد احتلال العراق
ومثلما فعل مع محمود شاكر وحمد الجاسر عندما أعطاه الأخير كتابا حققه الأول 
فصنع هذا العاق فهرسه ثم بدأ يمهد للسطو عليه بعد موت الجاسر
ولجميع هذه التصرفات الغير لائقة أدبيا وأخلاقيا من واحد يعتبر نفسه من الباحثين
فأنا الآن أرجع عن تعهدي السابق 
لأن الرجل ليس أهلا لمعاملته بالمروءة
وقد بدأته بالمروءة فقابلها بالـ....
وأعترف بأني قد أخطأت حين تمنيت ورجوت من ورائه الخير أول الأمر
لكن هيهات!
وهذا العاق الغادر نفسه قد كتب إهداء لوالده الروحي هلال ناجي
ثم رجع العاق في كلامه وسحبه مرة أخرى
لكن بعد بروز الدور الشيعي الطائفي في العراق
بقي أن أقول بأن (سعد هلال) هو نفسه الدكتور عباس هاني الجراخ الشيعي العراقي الطائفي العاقّ 
الابن الروحي لهلال ناجي أيام صولجان هلال ناجي
لكن تبدلت الأحوال وتولى الشيعة زمام الأمور فراحت التقية وذهب التزلّف والنفاق
وظهرت وجوه الشيعة على طبيعتها
وهذه هي الشيعة

----------


## شتا العربي

والعجيب أن هذا الشيعي الطائفي (سعد هلال = عباس هاني الجراخ) حاول عدة مرات أن يؤلب الناس
على المحقق القدير هلال ناجي ويتهمه بأنه شيعي
ويكفي هذا التصرف الغادر من عباس هاني الجراخ دليلا على أن الانتساب للشيعة تهمة
يعني الانتساب لطائفتك تهمة كبيرة يا عباس!!
ومن وجهة نظرك انت نفسك (!!!!)
وشهد شاهدٌ من أهلها

----------


## شتا العربي

وللعلم فالدكتور عباس هاني الجراخ متهم بالسطو والسرقة لأعمال الآخرين
وقد سبق نقل هذا الاتهام له من كلام هلال ناجي ومن كلام عبد العزيز المانع
والأول هو الأب الروحي للجراخ
والثاني اعترف الجراخ نفسه بأنه صاحب أيادي بيضاء على الجراخ
وهذا يعني أن عباس هاني الجراخ (الشيعي) قد اعتاد السطو والسرقة ممن أحسن إليه 
ولهم عليه أيادي بيضاء
وقد مضى الكلام على هذه النقطة مطولا في هذا الرابط
نسأل الله العافية

----------


## شتا العربي

وهنا رابط مهم
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=39137
*رمتني بدائها وانسلت مقال لأحمد زكي الأنباري يفضح فيه سرقات الرافضي عباس هاني الجراخ*

----------


## محمد أحمد المصري

ما القوم الا سارق من سارق

----------


## عبدالله القحطاني

ماشاء الله ..
لم أر فيما رأيت وقرأت من المناظرات في المنتديات على الشبكة .. مناظرة وحوارا هادئا وطويل النفس مثل هذا الحوار.
ماشاء الله على الأستاذ أو الدكتور خزانة الأدب .. ما أغزر علمه، وما أشد سيلان قلمه، حفظك الله ورعاك أيها الفحل، ودمت مرعيا مصانا معافى لتخط أقلامك هذه الدرر والفوائد الغرر.
محبك أو تلميذك/ عبدالله القحطاني (الأزدي)

----------


## عبدالله القحطاني

خاطرة أقدمها الى أعتاب شيخنا خزانة الأدب، الذي أتمنى أن أتعرف عليه، وأن تجمع الأيام بيني وبينه:
خزانة العلم والآداب والحكم ** دامت معارفكم مرفوعة الهمم
في كل يوم نرى علما تسطره ** يداك، يسمو بنا، نرقى الى القمم
فدمت يا شيخنا علما ومعرفة ** للناهلين .. لتشفي غلة النهم
ومعذرة فقد كتبتها عفو الخاطر .. فتقبلها أستاذي بقبول حسن

----------


## عبدالله القحطاني

أتذكر في هذا المقام مقالة للشيخ الفاضل قيس آل مبارك حول السرقات .. والمذكور من أعضاء هيشة كبار العلماء .. تولى هذا المنصب حديثا.
وهذا نصها:

*وشـرُّ الناس مَـن سَـرَقـا*

*الدكتور قيس بن محمد آل مبارك*
*شاع**في هذا العصر مصطلح حق التأليف والابتكار والإبداع وجرى الحديث حوله في كثير من المؤتمرات العالمية ، وتبنَّت منظَّـمة (الويبو ) التابعة للأمم المتحدة مسؤولية الدفاع عن الحقوق الفكريَّة وعقدت لذلك عدَّة دورات ، وتبعتها المنظمة العربية للتربية والثقافة والعلوم التابعة لجامعة الدول العربية في مؤتمر بغداد في نوفمبر 1981م .*

*وفي الشريعة الإسلامية يعدُّ التأليف عملاً يُنسب لصاحبه لا ينقطع عنه بموت، فهو علمٌ يَـنتفع به، وقد سُـئل الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى عن من سَـقَطَت منه ورقةٌ كُتِب فيها أحاديث أو نحوها ،أَيَجُوز لمن وَجَدَها أن يَكْـتُـبَ منها ثمَّ يرُدَّها ؟ فقال : لا ، بل يستأذن ثم يَـكتب .فالإمام أحمد رحمه الله لا يمنع من قراءة المؤلفات ولا يحرِّمها، وإنما يُنبِّهنا وهو الفقيه الفهيم إلى ما يدِقُّ من معاني الفقه، وهو أن الكلام المكتوب إنما هو منفعة متقوَّمة حصلت على يد الـكاتب فاختصَّت نسبتها إليه دون غيره ، وهذا هو معنى التملُّك إذ لا معنى للملك غير الاختصاص بالتصرُّف في الشيء والانتفاع به من غير مانع .* 

*أما النقل عن المؤلفات مع الإشارة إلى الاستفادة منها فهو أمر جائز مادامت المؤلَّفات منشورة ولم يقف صاحبها دون الإذن بقراءتها والانتفاع بها، فإذا رضي المالك وهو المؤلف في قراءة ما كتب وفي النقل عنه فلا إشكال في الجواز لأن هذا حق مأذون فيه ، سواء كان الرضى بالعبارة الصريحة أو كان بالإذن العرفي بدلالة العرف حال طباعة المؤلِّف ما ألَّفه ونَــشْـرِه للباحثين ، فالإذن هنا حاصل بشهادة الحال .*

*غير أن الرضا هنا مقصورٌ على الإذن بالقراءة وبالنقل المقترن بالعَـزْوِ والإحالة على المصدر لا يتعدَّاه ، وهو أمر دَرَجَ عليه الباحثون قديما من غير نكيرِ من أحد ، حتى صار عرفا بين الباحثين ، أما النقل عن الكتب من غير إحالة عليها فلا يتوجَّه إليه الرضا بحال. وهو معنىً لم يَـغِـب عن الناس حتى في الجاهلية فقد قال قائلهم :*

*ولا أغير على الأشعار أسرقها*** منها غَـنِـيتُ وشـرُّ الناس من سرقا*

*وإذا كان التعليم كما يقول العلماء من فروض الكفايات ، فإن لِقوَّة التأليف وجَوْدته يدٌ مشهودة في ازدهاره ونَـمَـائِـه ، فهو السبيل إلى قيد الإبداعات الفكرية التي لا تستقِرُّ ولا تُحفظ إلا بكتابتها ، فيسهل بعد ذلك بــثُّــهـا بين الناس للإفادة منها ثم تطويرها والارتقاء بها.*

*أما إذا كانت التأليف تكراراً لأقوال الآخرين ووُقوفاً عند إبداعات السابقين ، غايتها عَزْوٌ ونَقْل ، وقانونها : قال فلان وقال علاَّن! وما ترك الأوَّل للآخر ! فأيُّ تَقدُّم يُرتجى ؟ وأيُّ نُهوض يُـرتقب ؟ ورحم الله الإمام مالكاً حين أبدع و ابتكر فوطَّــأ لنا أوَّل مؤلَّف في شرائع الإسلام بَـنَـاهُ كما يقول العلماء على تمهيد الأُصول للفروع ونَبَّه فيه على معظم أُصول الفقه . فـبـنى الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله علمه على تلك القواعد التي أسسها شيخه مالك رحمه الله ، فأبرز لنا كتابه العظيم ( الرسالة ) في علم أُصول الفقه في ثوبٍ جديد.*

*وظلَّت قافلة الإبداعات الفكرية تسير حتى جاء الإمام الغزالي (450هـ-505هـ ) رحمه الله فأبرز لنا من مكنونات هذه الشريعة دُرَراً كثيرة ، منها في مجال علم النفس كَـشْـفُـهُ لِـمَسألة سَبْق الوَهْم إلى العكس (وهي ما تسمَّـى حديثا:نظرية الاقتران الشرطي ) ، وتحليله لها تحليلاً دقيقاً في عِـدَّة مواطن من مؤلَّفاته ، وقد كانت تُنسب إلى العالم النفساني الروسي بافلوف (1849م-1936م ) الذي استدلَّ على هذه النظرية من تجربته على الكلاب ، من حيث ذكر الإمام الغزالي مثالاً أرقى وأدق فنَـزَّلها على الإنسان ، حال إنقاذ الغريق .وهكذا فرض هذا الدين على أتباعه النماء والإبداع والارتقاء في دَرَج الكمال والانخلاع عن رتبة التقليد والمحاكاة.ولِـم  جَال التأليف ميدان أشدُّ ظلمة وأشدُّ تخبُّطاً من ميدان الـنَّـقل والمحاكاة ، وهو ميدان يـتدرَّع فيه صاحبُهُ بالليل ليكون أخفى عليه للويل، وهو ميدان سرقة المؤلفات وإضافتها إلى غيرمؤلفيها، وقد قيل :*

*أُضَـمِّـن كــلَّ بـيـتٍ نصف بيتٍ*** فشعري نصفه من شعر غيري*
*فإن الدرهم المضروب باسمي*** أحــبُّ إلـيَّ من ديـنار غيري*

*وهو عمل أخشى أن ينطبق عليه قول الصادق المصدوق عليه الصلاة والسـلام : (المُـتـَشَبِّع بما لم يُــعْـطَ كلابس ثوبي زور ) فقد حكى الخطابي عن نعيم بن حماد رحمهما الله أنه قال : يكون في الحيّ الرجلُ لـه هيئةٌ وشـارةٌ ، فإذا احتيج إلى شهادة زور لَـبِـس ثوبيه وأقبل فشهد فَـقُـبِل ، لِـنُـبْلِ هيئته وحُسْن ثوبيه، فيقال : أمضاها بثوبيه أي أمضى الشهادة .*

*والمُـتحلِّي بما ليس فيه كمن لبس ثوبي الزور ، ارتَدى أحـدهـمـا واتـَّـزر بــالآخــر كما قال العربي : إذا هـو بالمـجـد ارتـدى وتـأزَّرا.*

*وقد كنت منذ اثنتي عشرة سنة تقريباً في تونس فأخبرتني الباحثة القديرة الدكتورة هند شلبي – وهي من فضليات نساء العصر وهبها الله علما غزيرا ودينا متينا وسلوكا يحكي هدي الصحابيات ولها موقف رَسَمَت به لوحةً مشرِّفة على تاريخ تونس الحديث – أنها عثرت بجامع عقبة بن نافع بالقيروان على أجزاء متفرقة من تفسير يحي بن سلام الذي هو أصل يرجع إليه الطبري في تفسيره . وذكرت أنها أتمَّت تحقيقه ، وطلبت منِّي إيصاله إلى ناشرٍ من إحدى الدول العربية يقيم في جدَّة ، فسلَّمتني الكتاب بعد أن احتفظت بصورة منه لديها نزولا عند رغبتي خوفا من ضياعه ، وكنت محتسباً أجري عند الله بأن يكون لي مساهمة في إخراج هذا الكنز ولم يَدُر بخلدي أنني سأقدِّمه للصٍّ يسرقه، أخذت الكتاب معي ووصلت مطار جدة واتصلت بالناشر وسلَّمته النسخة يداً بيد ثم غادرت إلى بلدتي الأحساء .* 

*وتمضي الأيام فتكتشف الدكتورة هندٌ أن الناشر قد قدَّم الكتاب إلى جامعة أم القرى باسمه للحصول على درجة علمية ، والمرءُ توَّاقٌ إلى ما لم ينل، فجزى الله خيرا العلامة الجليل الشيخ محمد الحبيب ابن الخوجه حين كشف الحقيقة للجامعة ، وأعاد الحق لصاحبه .*

*ومن الطريف المضحك المبكي ما أخبرني به قبل سنتين أستاذي الجليل الأستاذ الدكتور محمد نعيم ياسين في منزله بعمَّان أن بحثاً أُرسِل إليه لِيَـحكُـم عليه ، فإذا هو أحد أبحاثه المنشورة بقضِّهِ وقضيضه ، ساعتها تذكَّرت قول الشاعر :* 
*أُمورٌ يضحك السُّـفهاء منها ***ويَـبكي من عواقبها الحليم*

*ومن ذلك أني كنت في شهر رجب من عام 1418هـ في تونس فاتَّصل بي أُستاذ من جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة يخبرني أن أُطروحته لدرجة الدكتوراه طبعت منسوبة إلى باحثين لا يعرفهما ، ويسألني إن كنت أعرفهما، فأجبته بِـنَـعَـم ، أما أحدهما فكنت أُحسن الظن به وعجزت عن الالتقاء به بِـسبب سفره للخارج ، وأما الآخر فاتصلت به هاتفيا في نفس اليوم وصارحته بما انكشف من أمره ، فأنكر أن يكون سرق ، مُـبدياً استغرابه من هذه التهمة ، فطلبت منه أن يُريَني مسودة التحقيق التي هي برهان صِـدقِـه ، فوعدني بذلك ، وجاءني بعد يومين بنسخة مرتَّبة ،وكان الاضطراب ظاهرا على وجهه فالمسألة عنده كما*

*يقال : يقع الخاطر على الخاطر كما يقع الحافر على الحافر ، فقلت له :لك أن تستظهر لي بالمسودات التي بنيت عليها بحثك لأذبَّ عنك عند صاحبي وأُثـبِت له أن المسألة توارد خواطر، فقال لي بلهجته العامية : لوَّحْتُ المسودات كلها ولا أملك منها غير النسخة النهائية المرتبة التي عليها جرت الطباعة . فاعْـجَب لباحث يفرِّط في أساس بحثه وقاعدته.ومنذ مدَّة كنت مشاركاً في مؤتمرٍ علمي بإحدى الدول العربية ،وحين وصلت مكان المؤتمر مع بداية الجلسة الثالثة من اليوم الأول رأيت خبرا شائعاً بين كثيرٍ ممن حضر المؤتمر وهو أن أحد أبحاث المؤتمر إنما هو نقلٌ مُجـرَّد من كتابي: (التداوي والمسؤولية الطبية في الشريعة الإسلامية ) المطبوع بدمشق سنة 1412هـ.*

*ولمَّـا وَقَـفْتُ على حقيقة الأمر علمت أن ما شاع لم يكن ظـنَّـاً بل هو حقيقةٌ أدْرَكَها المشاركون وشَهِدَها أعضاء اللجنة التحضيرية للمؤتمر ، واستاءوا منها أشدَّ الاستياء فأفضَوا إليَّ بما ساءهم ، وكنت أُكذِّب نفسي لولا أن البحث مُقَـدَّم للمؤتمر و مُـنتحله موجود بمكان المؤتمر ،ووقف على منصَّة المؤتمر مستعلناً بنسبة البحث إلى نفسه غير هيَّـابٍ ولا خجِل ، وغاب عنه أن حبل الانتحال قصير و أن أمره اطلع عليه الكثير .*

*وأطرف ما رأيت من أمره أنه عاجز حتى عن أن يقرأ النص الذي نسبه إلى نفسه قراءةً سليمة غير مغلوطة ، وبيان ذلك أن أحد مصادري كان كتاب ( النوادر والزيادات ) للشيخ أبي محمد عبد الله بن أبي زيد القيرواني رحمه الله ، فـأثــَبَــتُّـ  ه في ثبت المصادر المخطوطة ولم أذكره في المصادر المطبوعة لأنه كان ولا يزال مخطوطاً ، ونَسَبْــتُـهُ إلى مصدره قسم المخطوطات بدار*

*الكتب الوطنية بتونس ، فإذا بالمنتحل يكتب : (ط ونشر دار الكتب الوطنية بتونس ) ولم يَدْرِ هداه الله أن الكتاب لم ينشر بل لم يطبع ، بل لم يعلم – وهذه جهالة لا تُقبل من منتسب إلى هيئة علمية-أن دار الكتب الوطنية ليست دار نشر وإنما هي واحدة من أشهر مراكز المخطوطات في العالم ، ولكن للسارق غفلة ، وقديماً قيل : يَـركَـب الصَّـعب من لا ذلول له . وهكذا أساء فهماً فأساء نقلاً .وما عسى أن يرفعه انتحال كلام الآخرين غير الفضيحة في الدنيا و الخزي في الآخرة كما قيل : خيرٌ قليل وفضحت نفسي ، فلعله أن يتوب فيتوب الله عليه .وفي البحث طرائف من سوء النقل والتخليط في الانتحال أعرضت عن ذكرها .ولا تظنَّ أخي القارئ أن كل المنتحلين بهذه السذاجة والبساطة ، فقد أخبرني أخي الأستاذ الدكتور عبدالناصر أبو البصل أنه اكتشف سرقة فاستحلف السارق بالله أن يصدقه فقال السارق : أما أنني سرقت فنعم ، وهاهو البحث أمامك وأتحدَّى أن يستطيع أحدٌ إثبات ذلك .*

*وإن عندي من أخبار تجَّار السرقات الكثير لو تركت للقلم المجال، فلو علِم بها كُتَّاب المقامات لرأوا فيها مادَّتهم التي ينشدون وبُغيتهم التي إليها يتطلَّعون ،ولأغنتهم عن كثير من التخيُّلات، وهي تجارة تتستَّر بالظلام شـأنها التحايل في الارتزاق،لِـتُـ  فسِدَ أسواق العلوم :*
*قد تَــجِــرَت في سوقنا عقربٌ ***لا مرحباً بالعقرب الـتَّاجرة*

*والتاريخ يُـنَـبِّـهنا إلى أجلى مظاهر الــرُّقِـيّ في الأمم وهو قوَّة التعليم ونَـفَـاق سوقه وجودة التأليف فيه ، فهما معياران دقيقان بهما يُـقاس تـقـدُّم الأمم ورُقـيُّها، وهما أمران يَفرضان على المجتمع عُقولاً منفتحةً مستنيرة تُغالب الجهل وظُـلمتـه .*

*ومن هنا كان لزاماً علينا أن ينفر في كل قطر من بلادنا من ينهض بشأن التعليم ، ويجب على الجامعات في بلادنا أن تهتم بذلك و أن تتميَّز بجودة الأبحاث والسَّبق فيها ، وأن تبني طلاَّبها وتحصِّنهم بالعلم والرحلة في طلبه حتى يَـرتـاضوا الأبحاث الجادة والمبتكرة .*

*وإن مِن أسباب حِـفْـظِ العلم أن يسير وفق منهج علمي صحيح له خطة مرسومة وغاية منشودة ، لا يورث الباحث شعوراً بعبث موقفه بحيث تتقطَّع أمامه سبل الطلب ، فتسرق منه أبحاثه وتُنسب لغيره ،ولا يجد من ينتصر له ويُنصفه في مظلمته ، فلا يرى معنىً لقول الشاعر :*
*يا من يحاول بالأماني رتبتي *** كم بين منخفضٍ وآخر راقي*
*أأبِيتُ ليلي ساهراً وتُضيعُهُ *** نوماً وتأمل بعد ذاك لحاقي*

*وإني أقول : إذا حرُم علينا في أسواق المنافع الحسية أو ما يسمونها أسواق المال كل بيع ينطوي على غبنٍ أو غررٍ أو غشٍ ، ولم يُـبَـح لنا تبادل المنافع إلا عبر أبواب العقود الصحيحة المعتبرة التي لا تعود على أصل التبادل وفائدته بالإبطال ، فكيف يحلُّ لنا في أسواق العلوم تبادل المعلومات والخبرات ونقلها عبر وسائل تعود على أصل العلم بالفساد وترجع على سوق العلم بالاختلال الذي يَـقْـــعـُد بالباحثين عن الارتقاء بالعلم وحسن التأليف فيه ويزيل من النفوس طموحها .*

*ولقد أحسنت دار المجد بالرياض حين أنشأت مشروعاً عنوانه : ( موسوعة السرقات الأدبية ) . فمنذ سنة تقريباً أهدى إليَّ أخي الفاضل الأستاذ عادل الماجد المدير التنفيذي لهذه الدار ملفاً حول فـكرة الموسوعة وأهميتها في إِدارة المعلومات بين الباحثين وحرص القائمين عليها على التثبت من جميع ما يحصلون عليه من معلومات ، وأكَّد لي أن لديهم ضوابط واضحة تكوِّن معياراً دقيقاً تقاس به مواد الموسوعة ، وهي دليل نُـبْـل مَـقصدهم من إنـشاء هذه الموسوعة .*

*ففكرة الموسوعة تدخل ضمن وظيفة الحسبة فهي عمل مشكور ومأجور وشجاع ، غايتها التي ترمي إليها تتبَّـع من يتكسَّب بالحرام ، من مختلسٍ أو لـصٍّ ، لِـيَـنْـكـفَّ عن هذه الصَّـنـعة المشينة و الفعلة المهينة ، ووسيلة الموسوعة لِـتـحقيق هذه الغاية الطواف في أسواق العلوم بصُـنُـوفها المختلفة ومراقبتها بل وتفتيشها إن لزم الأمر لِـلكشف عن سائر صور المتاجرة المحرَّمة من سرقة أو غش أو تدليس أو غير ذلك . ومن ثم إبراز الحقائق بنسبة الأقوال إلى أصحابها .* 

*من هنا فإني أرى أن تبادر جامعاتنا إلى مدِّ يد العون لهذا المشروع بما تستطيعه من دعم مالي ومعنوي ، فهو يخدم رسالتها ،و يحفظ حقوق الباحثين فيها، وهو كذلك عمل تحتاجه الأمة فلا ينبغي أن يوكل شأنه لِـفرد أو لِـمؤسسة بمفردها .*

*وقد ذكر لي الأستاذ عادل أن عددا من الرسائل الهاتفية والكتابية وصلت إليهم طمعاً في التستر على أصحابها وفي عدم فضيحتهم بأساليب غير لائقة ، وهذه الأساليب منشؤها أَنفُـسٌ مريضة انطبعت في مرآتها زخارف الدنيا وزينتها تحتاج إلى معالجتها بالنصح والإرشاد والتعليم والترقِّي بالنفوس بتزكيتها وتطهيرها .*

*ولا يُشكل على عمل الموسوعة أن الشرع الحنيف أمر بالستر على عورات الناس وندب إلى ذلك في عموم أحوال الناس ، وعَـدَّ الكشف عن عوراتهم والتشهير بهم صورة من صور العدوان على الغير .*

*ذلك أن الكشف عن أحوال هؤلاء كما قال العلماء ليس من الغيبة المحرَّمة بل من النَّصيحة الواجبة وهذا محلُّ إجماع من المسلمين كما قال النووي رحمه الله، باعتبار أن تطهير الأرض من هذه المعاصي وإخلائها من هذه المفاسد أمرٌ مطلوب شرعاً ولا يتحقق هذا المطلوب بترك هؤلاء يتمادون في غيِّهم .ثم إن إظهار هؤلاء والتشهير بهم يعود ضرره بالفضيحة على أشخاصهم دون غيرهم ، أما السترعليهم وتركهم يعيثون ويُفسدون فإنه يهدم مصلحة عامة فالمتضرِّر منه سائر أفراد المجتمع، والحفاظ على المصلحة العامة مقدَّم على الحفاظ على مصلحة خاصة بفرد أو بأفراد مخصوصين.*

*نعم ذكر علماؤنا رحمهم الله أدباً هو عنوانٌ لما يتمتعون به من دِقَّـة علمية فائقة ومن خلق سامٍ وذوق رفيع بحيث لا يطغى أحدهما على الآخر ، فقالوا فيمن يشهد على السرقة : ( يجب أن يقول-أي الشاهد حين يقف أمام القاضي للشهادة- : أَخَـذَ ، إحياءً لِـحَـقِّ المسروق منه ، ولا يقول :سَـرَقَ ، محافظةً على الستر )* 

*فإذا علمنا أن المؤلفات و الأبحاث العلمية هي طُـرُق العلوم والوسيلة إليها فالواجب يقتضي أن تتولى الجامعات والمؤسسات العلمية معالجة هذه الجرائم التي تفسد الحياة الثقافية و العلمية وتَـئِـدُ الأبحاث في مهدها ، والحمد لله رب العالمين.*

----------


## شتا العربي

=============

----------


## شتا العربي

> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة شتا العربي:
> وفي المقابل لم يكن هلال ناجي هو الوحيد الذي اتهم د.عباس الجراخ بما اتهمه به
> بل اتهمه أيضا الدكتور عبد العزيز المانع في شأن آخر مختلف في كتاب ابن معقل الأزدي
> والذي أصر الدكتور الجراخ على أنه أخذ (الرفض) ليوافق ذلك هواه الشيعي بينما 
> رفض أن يكون صواب الكلمة (أخذ العروض)
> 
> لا يهمنا هنا مسألة الرفض أو العروض لكن المهم لنا أن الدكتور عبد العزيز المانع قد اتهم 
> الجراخ صراحة وإن لان المانع القول للجراخ ولم يصرح باللفظ الصريح (السطو)
> لكنه اتهمه بأنه قد أخذ من هوامشه التي سبق ونشرها قبل ست سنوات
> ...


كنت كتبت هذه المشاركة في هذا الموضوع قبل قرابة عام من الآن
وحسب تاريخ المنتدى الذي يظهر عليها أمام المشاهدين الآن كانت كتابتها تحديدا في
10-ربيع الثاني-1430هـ, صباحاً 01:37 
ولم يجد هذا الطائفي الشعوبي المسمى بعباس هاني الجراخ أمامه سوى هدم الرجلين الفاضلين الأستاذ هلال ناجي والدكتور عبد العزيز المانع حتى ينجو بنفسه من تهمة السرقة وحتى ينتقم منهما لكونهما قد كشفا حقيقته وسرقاته للناس بالدلائل القوية.
فذهب الشيعي عباس هاني الجراخ وكتب ردا عليها في يوم *2009-07-05 يعني قبل قرابة ثمانية أشهر من الآن
وأنا أقتبس كلامه كله حتى يقارنه القراء لهذا الموضوع ويقفوا على حقيقة هذا الشيعي الطائفي عباس هاني الجراخ الذي يكيل الاتهامات ويهدم من أحسن إليه 
وسأقتبسه بكامله من بريد (العرب)
* 


> *بريد العرب: تصحيح أوهام مقالين عن (شعر الذهبي)ْ*  *التاريخ :2009-07-05* *   بريد العرب: 
>   ورد إلى "العرب" من الدكتور عباس هاني الجراخ، من العراق، ما يلي: 
>   تصحيح أوهام مقالين عن (شعر الذهبي) 
> في ج11-12، 1429هـ/2008م من "العرب" الغرّاء نُشر مقالان دُفعة واحدة عن عملي (شِعر يوسف بن لؤلؤ الذهبي ت680هـ)، الأول للدكتور عبد العزيز بن ناصر المانع، والآخر للمحامي هلال ناجي، وكانا قد تناولا عملين لي من قبل، في مجلة "العرب" نفسها، وأحببتُ أنْ أجيب على ما فيهما، على جاري عادتي، بصورة موجزة. 
>   أولاً : مقال د. عبد العزيز المانع 
> كتب د. المانع في نحو تسع صفحات مقاله، وحاول فيه تصويبَ رأيه في أنَّ ناسخ مخطوطة "مَن اسمه عمرو من الشعراء" لابن الجرَّاح (ت296هـ): يوسف بن لؤلؤ بن عبد الله سنة 614هـ، هو نفسه بدر الدِّين يوسف بن لؤلؤ الذهبي (ت680هـ)، في مقال له بمجلة "تراثيات"، العدد السادس، 2005م، وكانت نسخةٌ من الطبعةِ الثانية (2007م) من كتابي "شعر يوسف بن لؤلؤ الذهبي" قد وصلته، وشكرني عليه في رسالة لطيفة في 22/ 1/2008م. وكنتُ قد كتبتُ في هامش ص12 من الكتاب: "استحالة ذلك لكونه صغير السن"، لأنه ولد سنة 607 هـ، فيكون في ذلك الوقت في السابعة من عمره. 
> أقول: كنتُ قد اطَّلعتُ على كتاب ابن الجرّاح، ولم يغبْ اسم النّاسخ عن بالي، ورأيت -منذ ذلك الوقت- أنَّ الذهبيَّ الشاعر لا علاقة له من قريب أو بعيد، وأنّ القضيّة لا تعدو تشابه أسماء فقط، والأمثلة كثيرة في تراثنا العربي، بلْه في حياتنا اليوميّة، لذلك لم أُشر إليه في نشرتي الأولى في مجلة "المورد"، لكن عودة د. المانع وإصراره على أنَّ الذهبي هو نفسه الناسخ، دعاني إلى التنبيه فقط على استحالة ذلك، في هامشٍ بسيط، من دون الدخول في التفاصيل، لأنَّ الأمر واضح وجليّ. 
> وقد كتب إليَّ د. المانع رسالة ليست كسابقتها، بتأريخ 5/4/2008م، أخفُّ ما فيها قوله: "... وأعرف حجّتك وأعرف أنها أوهى من خيط العنكبوت! وقد كتبتُ بحثًا مفصّلاً ردًّا على ما تراه؛ مؤكداً أنّ شاعرك هو ناسخ (مَن اسمه عمرو من الشعراء)، وسينشر البحث قريبًا إنْ شاء الله". 
> وأيقنت أنّ (بحثه) سينشر في مجلة "العرب"، وانتظرتُ صدورها، وصحَّ ظنِّي، إذْ نُشر في مايو-يونيو، أيْ في وقتٍ قصير جدًّا بين وصول الديوان إليه ونَشْرِ بحثه في المجلة، وقال فيه: "غير أنّي أجد أخانا الجراخ لم يتأنَّ في حُكمه، بل استعجل في تقريره الصارم استحالة نَسْخ ابن لؤلؤ كتاب العمرين لابن الجراح سنة 614هـ بسبب صغر سنّه". 
> ...


أولا: ما حاول عباس هاني الجراخ في مقاله الجديد الكشف عنه هو ترديد لكلامه السابق وأي إنسان سيطالع هذا الموضوع هنا سيعلم تهافت كلام الجراخ بعد الاطلاع على الردود المفصلة والموثقة التي كتبها الأستاذ الجامعي الكبير الذي اختار أن يكتب تحت اسم (خزانة الأدب).

ثانيًا: يظهر في تعقيب الجراخ الجديد الذي نشره في (العرب) بعد هذا الموضوع بعدة أشهر مدى الغيظ والغل والحقد الذي يحمله الجراخ في صدره على الرجلين وحبه الظهور وهدمه للآخرين بالشبهات والانتقام منهم إذا أظهروا حقيقته للناس.
وبعد أن كان يكيل الألقاب للآخرين خاصة من أحسن إليه نجد الجراخ في تعقيبه الأخير ينادي الأستاذ المحقق القدير هلال ناجي بالمحامي يعني يلمح إلى أنه غير محقق ولكنه مجرد محامي
بينما لا يزال الجراخ يقدم التحية للدكتور المانع رغم ويتعقبه ويهدمه بأسلوب ملتوي لكون المانع لا يزال كما هو بخلاف هلال ناجي الذي ذهب صولجانه بعد احتلال العراق
فالجراخ يتكلم مع كل إنسان حسب حالته الحالية.

وأي قارئ سيقرأ كلام الجراخ الذي كتبه بعد هذا الموضوع الذي هنا سيرى مدى الحقد والغل الطائفي الشيعي الذي يتحكم في نظرة الجراخ للآخرين خاصة نظرته لأهل السنة.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

انظر
http://majles.alukah.net/newreply.ph...treply&t=71466

----------


## أحمد العراقي

رد افتراء افتراه المدعو سعد هلال على الأستاذ المحقق هلال ناجي والسادة الشقاقية
ذكر الشيعي الحاقد المتقنع باسم سعد هلال أن هلال ناجي كان شيعيا لأنه كتب في بعض نسبه أنه ((هلال ناجي الشقاقي العلوي)) ثم زعم أن العلوي=الشيعي!
وقد كذب هذا المفتري المسمي نفسه سعدًا، فإن العلوي في نسب المحقق هلال ناجي معناها المنتهي نسبه إلى علي بن أبي طالب، وهذا حال المحقق هلال ناجي فإنه من السادة الشقاقية الحسينية المنتهي نسبهم إلى علي بن أبي طالب، وهم عرب أقحاح هاشميون كلهم يسكن المناطق العربية في العراق ومكان تجمعهم الأكبر هو مدينة عانة غربي العراق في محافظة الأنبار وهي مدينة عربية سنية 100 %، والشقاقيون (الشكاكيون باللفظ الدارج) 90% منهم من أهل السنة ومنهم نسبة قليلة 10% تقريبا شيعة يتواجدون في القادسية جنوب العراق.
والأستاذ هلال ناجي سني عربي كأغلب الشقاقيين، فافتراء سعد هلال كذب حاول فيه أن يثير الناس ويسقط رمزا من رموز السنة في العراق وهيهات!

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

ينظر المرفق

----------

